# The Swap Meet



## xd_1771

The Swap Meet

*SWAP MEET UPDATE - 28th August 2011
A note to all Swap Meet viewers: You may have noticed a change in the ownership of the first post. The original owner, TriBeCa, has stated that he is unable to manage the Swap Meet and is stepping down as manager. I am stepping up and there will also be some rule changes introduced in the next few days as part of a new initiative to make the Swap Meet easier and safer for everybody to use. Please take the time to read the post below at least once a day over the coming days, so you know what changes to rules and/or how to submit an item have taken place since the last time you were here.








-xd*

Hello and welcome! The Swap Meet is a place for OCN members to come and give away items they no longer need, in exchange for items that other members are giving away or might give away in the future! To clarify further on what The Swap Meet is, it is not a replacement of the ability to trade on the OCN marketplace. Rather it can be better perceived as an extension of the OCN marketplace, but no actual cash is involved - just computer-related items.

There is a discussion thread for posts not relating specifically to offering or requesting items. This thread is in its infancy, and there is much to discuss, so please do it there!

Many thanks to *kingofyo1* for the core of this idea, and many thanks to *TriBeCa* for having founded and maintained the first rendition of OCN's Swap meet. TriBeCa had not meant to steal his thread or idea, but many of us there felt that the way things were set up was far too restrictive, so he aimed to remedy that here. I am to remedy further issues to make the Swap Meet easier and safer for everyone to use.

The rules are posted below, but as this is still a new idea I am 100% open to suggestions to improve it (but please use the discussion thread)!

The Swap Meet's expansive item library can also be viewed below.
The Rules/How It Works - PLEASE READ THIS before participating in the Swap Meet for the first time.
If you would like to submit an item to the Swap Meet, please use this SUBMISSION FORM [LINK] to submit all items to the Swap Meet.

*At any time, any OCN member may offer up an item at The Swap Meet by using the link to a submission form above.* The managing staff of the Swap Meet will then value the item and post an update to the thread as to who has posted what, and at what value. The sender will then receive a Swap Meet Credit (or a portion of a credit, or multiple credits - see below). Swap Meet Credits may then be spent to claim items offered by another OCN member.

Although The Swap Meet can be thought of an extension of the OCN marketplace, *the Swap Meet is not meant to replace the "trading" functionality on the OCN marketplace*. You cannot post up an item on the condition of receiving a specific item in return.

*Concerning claiming and sending items:*
To claim an item, simply post in the thread that you're claiming it. Once an agreement has been reached (see below for more details), go ahead and PM the person offering the item to sort out shipping details. Once a tracking number or picture of the postal code receipt for the item exists, the shipper MUST post it in the thread and it will be added to the spreadsheet. *Tracking numbers or postal receipt pictures MUST be posted for all items, to help prevent scamming.*

The *receiver* of the item pays the shipping costs. This is up to the shipper and receiver to work out, but two recommended methods would be for the receiver to pre-pay for shipping and send the shipper a shipping label, or for the receiver to pay an agreed-upon amount to the shippers PayPal account.
Having the receiver pay for shipping means users from anywhere in the world can participate, as long as they are willing to pay for the cost of shipping items to wherever they are!
A working *tracking number* OR a *picture/scan of the post office receipt **MUST*** be posted in the thread by the sender once the item is sent, or *the exchange is void* along with the credits the sender had received for sharing the item.
The default rule for claiming items is "first come, first serve", however *in case of multiple claims and conflicts, the sender may choose who the item will go to* - whether this choice is based on judgment (i.e. who needs it the most) or randomization.
As the sender, you are responsible for your own item and who you send it to. *Please be reminded that no item will be listed as claimed by a certain person until the sender confirms and decides who the item goes to.* *A reminder to post your intention of who to send the item to in the thread when he or she has been chosen*; by doing so, you are closing that item to offers. Receivers/potential receivers, please contact the sender via PM to notify him that you wish to claim the item.
*If an item is shipped but the sender has not confirmed that claiming for the item is closed, the transaction is invalidated as a Swap Meet transaction. All claims MUST be confirmed by the sender before shipping with a public post in the thread.*
*Concerning item valuing:*
*Smaller amounts of credits or partial may be awarded for items that are obsolete or not useful.* I will exercise my best judgment with this, and will ALWAYS defer to the majority opinion of users of the thread as to how many credits should be awarded, in case there is a disagreement. As examples, I've given a copy of the game Bioshock a full credit, but I've given only half a credit to a (very old) SoundlBlaster Live! card and to a 20GB HDD, and only 1/4 of a credit to a 32MB AGP card and to 6 sticks of SD RAM.

A reference list for item values can be viewed in a separate spreadsheet below, right below the item library.
*Concerning participation:*
While I would like for this to open to all members, if you have *less than 35 rep*, you will not receive credits until after your offered item(s) has shipped. Everyone else receives credits as soon as they offer an item, under the assumption they will ship when the time comes.
https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0AjY9gALzYrbEdFJ4NFZWdG5pb01tZ1dqaTNhZmdRYmc&w=100&h=1000]OCN Swap Meet Item Library[/URL]

*NEW: You may refer to this list for reference in terms of what item is worth what amount of credits:*
https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0Avoxk_HEpJEbdG1IZkIwbnh0Y211THV3NlpWYTlIT1E&w=100&h=500]OCN Swap Meet Item Value Reference List[/URL]


----------



## Capwn

I like this idea..
I'll be back when I have something worth swappping


----------



## TriBeCa

Ok, so I will get this rolling with a number of offered items of my own.

1. A complete ~8 year old AMD rig. Details are:

1.8 GHz AMD Athlon XP 2500+ processor
768 MB DDR RAM (333 MHz, 1:1 ratio with processor clock)
ASUS A7N8X-X mainboard (nForce 2 chipset)
120 GB 7200 RPM Seagate hard drive
PNY GeForce 6600 256 MB AGP-8X video card
LG DVD RW (don't remember the speeds, but they're reasonable)
3 1/4" floppy drive
Soundblaster Live! (or onboard sound)

2. The game Bioshock, (not Bioshock 2). Full version. Available only as a steam gift, so I will need your steam name and we'll have to friend each other for me to ship it.

3. 2 soundblaster Live! PCI audio cards. Don't remember exactly which cards they are, but they're old....

4. A bunch of DDR 333MHz laptop RAM.

5. A bunch of DDR desktop RAM.

6. A bunch of SDR desktop RAM! If someone actually has a use for this, I'm guessing it's hard to find these days.

7. An 8.4GB HDD and a 20.4GB HDD.

8. 2 AGP video cards--one is 128MB and the other is 32MB.


----------



## JoshuaaT

I have a full bottle of Feser one Purple coolant that I can offer. This one


----------



## TheGrapist

will offer up 3 ide drives 10gb,15gb,20gb all together(prefer not to split them up)


----------



## TriBeCa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoshuaaT*


I have a full bottle of Feser one Purple coolant that I can offer. This one


Ok, adding you to the spreadsheet.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheGrapist*


if i offer up 3 ide drives...10gb,15gb,20gb what would that be worth credit wise?
plus random stuff i can think of-
pci wifi card (b)
generic psu 300 watt i think(20pin,no 4 pin mobo)


Well, going by what I've put up for my stuff as a guide: 15/20GB 0.5 each, 10GB 0.25. More details on the PCI wifi card would help, but I'm guessing 0.5. I can't think of a modern system that would run without the MB CPU connector, so I'd say 0.5 on that as well.

Really, if anyone thinks I'm off in either direction on the credit I'd love feedback. I really just set it up that way so that people can't trade their 8GB IDE drive (like me) for a $50 processor or w/e (if anyone offers up something worth that much).


----------



## GanjaSMK

What would a Logitech Clear Chat Pro USB headset get credit for?


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TriBeCa*


Ok, adding you to the spreadsheet.

Well, going by what I've put up for my stuff as a guide: 15/20GB 0.5 each, 10GB 0.25. More details on the PCI wifi card would help, but I'm guessing 0.5. *I can't think of a modern system that would run without the MB CPU connector*, so I'd say 0.5 on that as well.
. . .


Bolded: If the issue is just the main connector has a 20pin, then everything would work ok as long as any pci/agp cards had separate power connectors. If it really is totally void of the p4, then I _believe_ a molex -> 4 pin would work.

But still, I can't imagine it has much value around here.


----------



## TriBeCa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*


What would a Logitech Clear Chat Pro USB headset get credit for?


Well it's definitely a full credit. I hadn't thought to get in to awarding more than 1 credit for a single item, but I suppose that would be reasonable. I would say it's probably worth more than the Feser One cooling fluid on offer but less than the full AMD system? I dunno, the intent of the credit system is not to nit-pick over the exact value of every item on offer, but just to make sure that stuff like you're headset can't get claimed in exchange for an 8GB IDE drive or w/e.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


Bolded: If the issue is just the main connector has a 20pin, then everything would work ok as long as any pci/agp cards had separate power connectors. If it really is totally void of the p4, then I _believe_ a molex -> 4 pin would work.

But still, I can't imagine it has much value around here.


Do AGP cards even need power connectors? All the ones I have up just draw power through the AGP slot... I thought the separate connector for video cards has only been around for the last 5 years or so tops.

At any rate, I'll say again I'm not really interested in nit-picking over the value of every item. I mostly just wanted to offer up the stuff I have to whoever wants it, without pretending like a 32MB AGP video vard is worth the same as an e4600 processor. So yeah I'm going to stick with 0.5 on the 300W PSU, as it would be useful for someone trying to resurrect a ~8 year old PC (as would my RAM and HDDs), but isn't really useful for anything newer than that.

But I'll say again, if anyone specifically thinks I'm going too high or too low on the number of credits something is worth I'll happily change anything that's been posted so far within reason.


----------



## Beserk

1: Nanya ddr2 SO-DIMM 512mb taken from a imac
2: windows XP 32-bit OEM <--- can i offer this? a part of the computer can be included if thats what is needed.


----------



## LiLChris

This looks more promising then the other 10 threads trying to do the same. 
I have a few network cards and ram sticks I can throw in the mix if this goes somewhere.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Beserk*


2: windows XP 32-bit OEM <--- can i offer this? a part of the computer can be included if thats what is needed.


You basically have to include the mobo since it is tied to it.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Nice idea, out of curiosity what would OCZ Gold Edition 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1066 (PC3 8500) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model OCZ3G10664GK be worth, it's new in the package.


----------



## kingofyo1

ok since my thread took a crap, I'll put my phenom 8650 and 2 shrouds in here


----------



## TriBeCa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Beserk*


1: Nanya ddr2 SO-DIMM 512mb taken from a imac
2: windows XP 32-bit OEM <--- can i offer this? a part of the computer can be included if thats what is needed.


I listed the RAM at 0.75 credits (sound fair? seems like it's worth more than the stuff I listed at 0.5 but not quite as much as the stuff listed at 1). The OEM OS can't really be offered without the MB it's attached to, unless it's never been installed on any machine ever.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*


Nice idea, out of curiosity what would OCZ Gold Edition 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1066 (PC3 8500) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model OCZ3G10664GK be worth, it's new in the package.


That would definitely be worth a credit.

And I would be open to considering giving 2 credits for stuff like that and the AMD Phenom that's on offer, if people think that would be more appropriate.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kingofyo1*


ok since my thread took a crap, I'll put my phenom 8650 and 2 shrouds in here


Cool, thanks! This was really your idea, I just thought it would work a little more smoothly in this format. I really appreciate you coming over here


----------



## TheGrapist

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*


Nice idea, out of curiosity what would OCZ Gold Edition 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1066 (PC3 8500) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model OCZ3G10664GK be worth, it's new in the package.


this should be worth a few credits....


----------



## Beserk

oppsy i have 2 of those sticks -_-


----------



## TriBeCa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGrapist;12245991*
> this should be worth a few credits....


Ok, I'll take that as one 'vote' for allowing certain items to be worth 2 credits. I'll wait to hear from a couple more people before implementing it, though. At present that only item that's actually on the list that I would upgrade is AMD Phenom.

My hesitation with allowing 2-credit stuff is the idea here is to facilitate easy exchange of items. If someone coming in and offering up a perfectly reasonable item can't then get the item they want because it's too "expensive" it kind of defeats the purpose.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beserk;12246063*
> oppsy i have 2 of those sticks -_-


Updated, and in that case I'll make it a full credit.


----------



## TheGrapist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriBeCa;12246204*
> 
> My hesitation with allowing 2-credit stuff is the idea here is to facilitate easy exchange of items. If someone coming in and offering up a perfectly reasonable item can't then get the item they want because it's too "expensive" it kind of defeats the purpose.


makes sense.....


----------



## Beserk

can i claim the full AMD system? Idk how this works


----------



## TheGrapist

yeah how do we claim things?


----------



## Beserk

1:Intel wireless WIFI link 4965AGN (mini pci)


----------



## TriBeCa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beserk;12246513*
> can i claim the full AMD system? Idk how this works


Yes, got you down for it. Now see below.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGrapist;12246603*
> yeah how do we claim things?


I'll update the OP to make it clearer. Just state the item you want in this thread and PM the person making the offer (me in this case) to work out shipping. Once there's a tracking number the shipper will post back in that thread with that info.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beserk;12246676*
> 1:Intel wireless WIFI link 4965AGN (mini pci)


Listed.


----------



## Fitzbane

Seems like theres should be some sort of restriction on what things are worth in the line of like credit for approx worth.

For example, that RAM that someone mentioned earlier is worth MUCH more than one credit, based on other things that have received 1 credit.


----------



## TriBeCa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fitzbane;12248553*
> Seems like theres should be some sort of restriction on what things are worth in the line of like credit for approx worth.
> 
> For example, that RAM that someone mentioned earlier is worth MUCH more than one credit, based on other things that have received 1 credit.


Ok, that's two people that have suggested awarding more than one credit for something. I'm not opposed to the idea, I just have a few reservations. If a few more people come out in the support of the idea with nobody else saying I should just cap it at one, I'll go ahead and start awarding multiple credits for the best stuff.


----------



## Yunus

Can I get the AMD Phenom 8650 2.3GHz Triple Core Processor and the AGP video care for my bro's new build for his 8th grade promotion 

Cheers,
Yunus


----------



## TriBeCa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yunus;12248853*
> Can I get the AMD Phenom 8650 2.3GHz Triple Core Processor and the AGP video care for my bro's new build for his 8th grade promotion
> 
> Cheers,
> Yunus


You need to offer something in order to be able to request something off the list.

Also, 1 trader rating or 20 rep is required to be able to get something before the item you're offering ships out... just a clause in there to prevent people from swooping in and grabbing stuff with no intention of shipping the item they've put up for offer.


----------



## Markeh

I'd love to take part but shipping would kill me. Maybe one of our UK members could make a similar scheme but for people in the UK?


----------



## TriBeCa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Markeh;12248966*
> I'd love to take part but shipping would kill me. Maybe one of our UK members could make a similar scheme but for people in the UK?


Yeah, overseas shipping would be a pain. In theory it could work--I mean you'd only be paying for the shipping on items you've requested, and if anyone wanted what you're offering they'd have to bite the bullet on shipping that. Clearly it would be better to keep it intra-continental, but there's no strict reason why that has to be.


----------



## computergeek92

nice


----------



## Sin100

I really like this idea and it can work providing the thread creator can keep on top of this and constantly update.

It may be handy to find a few trust worthy people interested in having access to update the original post also and help organise, but that is up to you. It may also be handy to have a thread related to this named something like "Swap-Meet Price List" and have general items and how many credits they are worth (as a beta at first, to see if everyone agrees that prices are fair), again, just an idea.


----------



## TriBeCa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin100;12249110*
> I really like this idea and it can work providing the thread creator can keep on top of this and constantly update.
> 
> It may be handy to find a few trust worthy people interested in having access to update the original post also and help organise, but that is up to you. It may also be handy to have a thread related to this named something like "Swap-Meet Price List" and have general items and how many credits they are worth (as a beta at first, to see if everyone agrees that prices are fair), again, just an idea.


Yes, I'll happily give access to the spreadsheet to a few other trusted members. I was going to just handle it myself for a while and then if my interested started to wane down the line I was going to pick someone who had been actively involved and give them editing privileges on the spreadsheet. Though at any time I'd happily give access to any Mods who wanted to step up









Could you expand on the Price List idea? I'm all-for this being a consensus decision, I'm just not clear on how best to solicit people's opinions on appropriate pricing.


----------



## Sin100

Well I would start off with the list being generic, as you have listed in the original post, but expanded and put into a spreadsheet within the forum (easy to read) like you have done for the item listings.

Just an idea like I said, I have done this in the past for virtual items over a game and the price list seems to go well for people, especially when it got very popular.
There just needs to be fair credits given to certain items or people may get very annoyed and the whole concept goes out the window









Anyway that's enough of my advice, I really don't want to clog up your thread.


----------



## JoshuaaT

PM'ed on that 8650.


----------



## kingofyo1

replied on it. you can have it for cost of small flat rate usps plus 5 bucks for insurance+tracking #


----------



## kingofyo1

I just got word that the guy whos grabbing my 8650 also needs ram, so I'm going to throw up my 2 sticks of DDR2 (its either 2x1gb or 2x2gb, cant remember) for him to grab, for the record I'm going to include it in the small flatrate box going out tomrorow to him, no extra shipping cost


----------



## JoshuaaT

8650 and RAM are mine.







I'll put up another item as well. A wired Xbox 360 controller (painted black) with a Xbox to USB adapter for the computer. Gone to TriBeCa


----------



## gillbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fitzbane;12248553*
> Seems like theres should be some sort of restriction on what things are worth in the line of like credit for approx worth.
> 
> For example, that RAM that someone mentioned earlier is worth MUCH more than one credit, based on other things that have received 1 credit.


I don't understand why everyone has to make so many restrictions on these. If it's a "pay it forward" type thread, there is no need to assign a value IMHO. That value may differ from person to person. Why bog everything down with this? if I NEED something, even if it's an old out of date part, it might be worthwhile to me to swap off something of greater value to get what I NEED. I understand the need to keep those who are greedy in check, but overly complicating things just adds unneeded work for the OP. Also, these credits seem arbitrary. There is going to be grief and discrepancy with one person "assigning" a value to items because not everyone is going to agree on the value. IMHO, it should be up to the community to police the thread. If someone requests an item, the "seller" can check the OP and if that person gives away paper clips all the time but requests a CPU, the "seller" can say no based on the fact they haven't given anything away. The "seller" should have the last right of refusal regardless.

Perhaps if people are set on this credit or valuation of the items, the "moderators" of this thread or "seller" (assuming they have access) can make an appraisal thread to get a "value" for the item. Let the thread run for x amount of time and average all the replies. That would be their assigned "value" for the item and the amount they can "spend" on an item in the future. That way it's not one person setting the value, but the community as a whole has the chance to weigh in on the value.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriBeCa;12248958*
> You need to offer something in order to be able to request something off the list.
> 
> Also, 1 trader rating or 20 rep is required to be able to get something before the item you're offering ships out... just a clause in there to prevent people from swooping in and grabbing stuff with no intention of shipping the item they've put up for offer.


I think people should have to have at least something on the list to get something and they should have to have given something away to be able to pick a more valuable item. Granted, this is going to be tough with the thread in it's infancy but to keep flippers (people who get freebies just to re-sell) and greedy people in check, I think it's fair.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin100;12249110*
> I really like this idea and it can work providing the thread creator can keep on top of this and constantly update.
> 
> It may be handy to find a few trust worthy people interested in having access to update the original post also and help organise, but that is up to you. It may also be handy to have a thread related to this named something like "Swap-Meet Price List" and have general items and how many credits they are worth (as a beta at first, to see if everyone agrees that prices are fair), again, just an idea.


I'd be open to help so long as nobody objects and I have the free time. I plan on unloading stuff myself but I need the time to dig it out and catalog/inspect it. I have enough junk though so I really don't "want" anything. Though if something comes along that catches my eye I wouldn't mind the opportunity to grab it where the last thread was too restrictive in this manner.


----------



## TriBeCa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshuaaT;12254951*
> 8650 and RAM are mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll put up another item as well. A wired Xbox 360 (painted black) with a Xbox to USB adapter for the computer.


I'll take that, presuming you meant Xbox 360 controller








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gillbot;12257118*
> I don't understand why everyone has to make so many restrictions on these. If it's a "pay it forward" type thread, there is no need to assign a value IMHO. That value may differ from person to person. Why bog everything down with this? if I NEED something, even if it's an old out of date part, it might be worthwhile to me to swap off something of greater value to get what I NEED. I understand the need to keep those who are greedy in check, but overly complicating things just adds unneeded work for the OP. Also, these credits seem arbitrary. There is going to be grief and discrepancy with one person "assigning" a value to items because not everyone is going to agree on the value. IMHO, it should be up to the community to police the thread. If someone requests an item, the "seller" can check the OP and if that person gives away paper clips all the time but requests a CPU, the "seller" can say no based on the fact they haven't given anything away. The "seller" should have the last right of refusal regardless.
> 
> Perhaps if people are set on this credit or valuation of the items, the "moderators" of this thread or "seller" (assuming they have access) can make an appraisal thread to get a "value" for the item. Let the thread run for x amount of time and average all the replies. That would be their assigned "value" for the item and the amount they can "spend" on an item in the future. That way it's not one person setting the value, but the community as a whole has the chance to weigh in on the value.


I'm going to do something like this for a range of randomly selected items. I'll set it up later tonight or tomorrow. That way it can be used as a guide for assigning value to other items, and the whole community can weight in on it.

I do agree though, I never really wanted to expend this much effort discussing the value of different items--the idea is a give-something / get-something.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gillbot;12257118*
> I think people should have to have at least something on the list to get something and they should have to have given something away to be able to pick a more valuable item. Granted, this is going to be tough with the thread in it's infancy but to keep flippers (people who get freebies just to re-sell) and greedy people in check, I think it's fair.
> 
> I'd be open to help so long as nobody objects and I have the free time. I plan on unloading stuff myself but I need the time to dig it out and catalog/inspect it. I have enough junk though so I really don't "want" anything. Though if something comes along that catches my eye I wouldn't mind the opportunity to grab it where the last thread was too restrictive in this manner.


People do have to have something on the list to get something, but they do not have to have already shipped an item to get something unless they have little / no history on OCN. We need to take people at their word in order to get enough items and stuff up on the list and claimable. I'm really happy with how quickly things have gotten going, and if a few more people get involved we should have a nice big list of stuff for newcomers to pick through.


----------



## kaxel

1x Centon PC 2700 DDR 256mb
1x Samsung PC 2100 DDR 256mb
1 x 80 mm foxconn Fan


----------



## kingofyo1

hey, tribeca, I sent off the 4 gb ram and the phenom 8650 today, tracking number is:

9125150134711567165123


----------



## TheGrapist

i'm looking for a small sata drive(you can take that as size or capacity







) <- if this kind of post shouldn't be in this thread lmk and i'll take it down.


----------



## TriBeCa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheGrapist*


i'm looking for a small sata drive(you can take that as size or capacity







) <- if this kind of post shouldn't be in this thread lmk and i'll take it down.


I don't see a problem with it given that you have a credit. I'm not going to create a place for wanted requests in the OP, though, unless people think I should.


----------



## JoshuaaT

I also have an EDUP PCI Wireless card. It will fit in a small flat rate box so shipping is $5. This one


----------



## JoshuaaT

Delete post


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoshuaaT*


TriBeCa, the tracking number is ************.


the kinda thing you should probably pm


----------



## TriBeCa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5;12265493*
> the kinda thing you should probably pm


I've been including them in the spreadsheet. They don't publicly list the address they're being shipped to, so I don't see a problem?


----------



## CryWin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fitzbane;12248553*
> Seems like theres should be some sort of restriction on what things are worth in the line of like credit for approx worth.
> 
> For example, that RAM that someone mentioned earlier is worth MUCH more than one credit, based on other things that have received 1 credit.


That does make sense to have things worth more than one credit, but it isn't really that important considering that the people that trade have to come to an agreement. Or am I not understanding it correctly?

Anyway, this is a good idea.


----------



## xd_1771

The fact that a Phenom x3 and some DDR2 RAM just got given away here makes this super interesting. Though I'm in Canada, I'm thinking of participating, I have a lot of old parts to get rid of. Might take a few days to get things together though...
I'm thinking of putting some good items up such as a spare Antec Spot Cool, but I'll have to make ends meet with my cooling items probably only after my NH-D14 arrives so I know what I can give.

The only problem is how would this work for me, as sadly I am in Canada which may mean extra shipping costs all around. just read first post, sounds good. Still thinking though, some of the parts could ship quite expensively from where I am and I might end up losing more than profiting...


----------



## kaxel

Oops. Nevermind.


----------



## Darkknight512

I have a Pentium 4 2.6 Ghz HT, 2x512 DDR Ram, and a Internal Floppy Drive.


----------



## kingofyo1

Ok there's a couple of things I am in need of: one is a round IDE cable mobo to 2 connectors please, also will be like one stick of some DDR2, maybe 1 or 2 gigs is all I need. Past that, I'm in need of a good quality fan controller with MORE THAN 4 pwm connectors on it, my scythe kazemaster sucks, and the LCD already burnt out along with one rheostat


----------



## TriBeCa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkknight512*


I have a Pentium 4 2.6 Ghz HT, 2x512 DDR Ram, and a Internal Floppy Drive.


I'm assuming that's a 3.5" floppy, since it's been probably 15 years since I even saw a 5.25" drive.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kingofyo1*


Ok there's a couple of things I am in need of: one is a round IDE cable mobo to 2 connectors please, also will be like one stick of some DDR2, maybe 1 or 2 gigs is all I need. Past that, I'm in need of a good quality fan controller with MORE THAN 4 pwm connectors on it, my scythe kazemaster sucks, and the LCD already burnt out along with one rheostat


What do you mean by "round" IDE cable? I'm pretty sure I have an IDE cable I could put up, but I don't know whether it's round?


----------



## lowbudgethooker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kingofyo1*


Ok there's a couple of things I am in need of: one is a round IDE cable mobo to 2 connectors please, also will be like one stick of some DDR2, maybe 1 or 2 gigs is all I need. Past that, I'm in need of a good quality fan controller with MORE THAN 4 pwm connectors on it, my scythe kazemaster sucks, and the LCD already burnt out along with one rheostat



Been lurking wondering when to jump in. King I have a stick of 1 gig DDR2 you are more than welcome to. Hit me a PM.


----------



## kingofyo1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TriBeCa*


I'm assuming that's a 3.5" floppy, since it's been probably 15 years since I even saw a 5.25" drive.

What do you mean by "round" IDE cable? I'm pretty sure I have an IDE cable I could put up, but I don't know whether it's round?


ya know how IDE cables are flat right? well the round ones have all the wires bunched together into a round setup instead of flat


----------



## xd_1771

I've got one of those IDE cables... it's a blue tubed/round IDE cable with 2 connectors. The tubing is rubber and somewhat thick, and the two end connectors are somewhat close together, but it should work well.

I'd also like to offer 3 CD drives: 1 is a CD-RW, 2 are CD ROMs. Two of them (the CD-RW and 1 of the CD-ROMs) have been testing. Going by the fact that a floppy drive is worth 0.5 credits here, I'm hoping the CD-RW drive would be worth 1 credit and the 2 CD-ROM drives 0.5 creds each.


----------



## RonB94GT

I don't have any but heres what they look like for those asking.http://www.xoxide.com/idecable4.html


----------



## xd_1771

Here's a picture of that IDE cable you need:








The only thing I'm not sure about is how this shipping label thing works (I'm not too familiar with shipping items... do I have to drop the package off at the specific carrier or any post office or what?) I'm somewhat more familiar with the "Pay my PayPal/I pay shipping" method.


----------



## lowbudgethooker

Throw me on the list. Will be shipping out a 1 gig stick of DDR2 to King on Mon.


----------



## Mr. Original

I have 2 items both are from a dell e1525 laptop (is this a desktop only thread)?

Dvd rom drive plays dvd and reads /writes cd's - slim from laptop
2x1gb ddr2 ram 200pin 667mhz - laptop memory


----------



## kaxel

Adressed.


----------



## lowbudgethooker

What more do you need to see than me shipping the ram out? I need nothing ATM but if I can help someone what is the problem with that? This rep thing is total crap. I see people giving out rep for the dumbest things. Just because I have none somehow makes me a non value added to this community?


----------



## xd_1771

Perhaps an alternate form of proof should be given rather than excluding these people. i.e. you are required to post a pic. I've done that with my round IDE cable, and if wished for I can also with my CD drives.


----------



## kaxel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowbudgethooker;12276184*
> What more do you need to see than me shipping the ram out? I need nothing ATM but if I can help someone what is the problem with that? This rep thing is total crap. I see people giving out rep for the dumbest things. Just because I have none somehow makes me a non value added to this community?


I'm just saying maybe more care should be taken. This is a great idea, I'd just hate to see it go down in flames because of us being too trusting.


----------



## Mr. Original

Just trying to give something away that i no longer use (rather see someone else use it than just sit there) if your so convinced i am not worthy don't add my FREE item to the list. Credit or no credit


----------



## xd_1771

Well, there is the universal rule in "Freebies FAQ" that you need 10 rep and 20 days on the site to post a freebie. So sadly indeed you the two can't participate.









Mr. Original: Perhaps you could contact him via PM and keep it outside of freebies or for sale. Sadly it'd have to be up to him whether to trust you and it would be outside this so you can't get credits, but it might just work out. I mean, you need 10 rep/20 days to post freebies, but not to actually give them.


----------



## lowbudgethooker

No problem. I'll head back to the Hard forums...


----------



## Mr. Original

rules for giving away an item hmmm its not worth the trouble good idea though its easier just to throw it away.

always supported the paying it forward but i guess it has its limitations .......


----------



## Mr. Original

xd 1771 i replied to your pm via email and hopefully can arrange the shipment once i fix up a paypal


----------



## TriBeCa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;12275547*
> I've got one of those IDE cables... it's a blue tubed/round IDE cable with 2 connectors. The tubing is rubber and somewhat thick, and the two end connectors are somewhat close together, but it should work well.
> 
> I'd also like to offer 3 CD drives: 1 is a CD-RW, 2 are CD ROMs. Two of them (the CD-RW and 1 of the CD-ROMs) have been testing. Going by the fact that a floppy drive is worth 0.5 credits here, I'm hoping the CD-RW drive would be worth 1 credit and the 2 CD-ROM drives 0.5 creds each.


I've put all of those items up at 0.5... while a CD-RW drive is techinically more advanced than a 3.5" floppy, I also see it as vastly more likely that a 3.5" floppy drive would be of use to someone. The media read/written by a CD-RW is also read/written by current tech (DVD-RW), whereas it's entirely feasible that someone would have a 3.5" floppy that they want to get data off of, but don't have a drive. Hell, I have a P35 MB whose RAID controller driver will only work if you load them off a floppy if you haven't installed windows yet (which you haven't, if you're going to install it on the RAID array).

At any rate, this is exactly the sort of valuation stuff I _didn't_ want to get in to, but it appears to be pretty clear unavoidable. So as has been suggested I'm going to post a discussion thread in a moment and include public spreadsheet where people can post what they think items should be worth.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaxel;12276145*
> While this is not my thread I object to Mr. Original and Lowbudgethooker getting credits. I object to any new accounts with little or no rep being allowed. I think there needs to be confirmation that all members of the swap can see that a transaction actually took place. The swap will lose legitimacy if people can just say "I need an item," and someone else says "I sent the item," between little to no rep members and new members, and credits are given out.


Kaxel and I discussed this over PM, and I will reiterate what I said to him there:

1. The OP states that members who have less than 20 rep OR have been site members for less than 3 months will only receive credits AFTER their items have been received by another member, UNLESS they have at least 1 trader rating. Thus, fly-by-night members can NOT post a fake item that never ships and receive something in return.

2. In order to combat the possibility of people multi-accounting (or using friend's accounts) to pretend to ship items to generate credits, we REQUIRE that all shippers post tracking numbers IN THE THREAD, and shipping must include signature verification of receipt. This way there is a record of the shipment, which should make it substantively more difficult to fake a shipment.

3. As for everything posted between the quoted post and this one, I see no problem with new / low rep members being credited for items that have been confirmed as received. If the site prefers that these members not be involved at all until they have 20 rep and 20 days membership, then obviously that will stand instead--it would be great if a mod/admin could speak to this issue.


----------



## kaxel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriBeCa;12277473*
> I've put all of those items up at 0.5... while a CD-RW drive is techinically more advanced than a 3.5" floppy, I also see it as vastly more likely that a 3.5" floppy drive would be of use to someone. The media read/written by a CD-RW is also read/written by current tech (DVD-RW), whereas it's entirely feasible that someone would have a 3.5" floppy that they want to get data off of, but don't have a drive. Hell, I have a P35 MB whose RAID controller driver will only work if you load them off a floppy if you haven't installed windows yet (which you haven't, if you're going to install it on the RAID array).
> 
> At any rate, this is exactly the sort of valuation stuff I _didn't_ want to get in to, but it appears to be pretty clear unavoidable. So as has been suggested I'm going to post a discussion thread in a moment and include public spreadsheet where people can post what they think items should be worth.
> 
> Kaxel and I discussed this over PM, and I will reiterate what I said to him there:
> 
> 1. The OP states that members who have less than 20 rep OR have been site members for less than 3 months will only receive credits AFTER their items have been received by another member, UNLESS they have at least 1 trader rating. Thus, fly-by-night members can NOT post a fake item that never ships and receive something in return.
> 
> 2. In order to combat the possibility of people multi-accounting (or using friend's accounts) to pretend to ship items to generate credits, we REQUIRE that all shippers post tracking numbers IN THE THREAD, and shipping must include signature verification of receipt. This way there is a record of the shipment, which should make it substantively more difficult to fake a shipment.
> 
> 3. As for everything posted between the quoted post and this one, I see no problem with new / low rep members being credited for items that have been confirmed as received. If the site prefers that these members not be involved at all until they have 20 rep and 20 days membership, then obviously that will stand instead--it would be great if a mod/admin could speak to this issue.


Forgive my paranoia.


----------



## kingofyo1

tri, you should speak to bitemarks and bloodstains about the issue. He/she could easily help you out on getting the low members straightened out


----------



## xd_1771

.5 is fine by me. While I haven't decided for sure what I'm going to use my credits on, I do have my eye on the SDRAM bundle.
I've also got 2 internal floppy drives that could take a swing here.
Another thing I could give away is something that came with my X-25M SSD: a 3.5" - 2.5" hard drive bay adapter, good for SSDs.


----------



## TriBeCa

I've got a Corsair AirFlow fan unit (RAM cooling) that I'm going to put up. It doesn't fit (well) on my new work rig and it came with the 4x 4GB dominator kit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingofyo1;12277521*
> tri, you should speak to bitemarks and bloodstains about the issue. He/she could easily help you out on getting the low members straightened out


PM'd.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;12277558*
> .5 is fine by me. While I haven't decided for sure what I'm going to use my credits on, I do have my eye on the SDRAM bundle.
> I've also got 2 internal floppy drives that could take a swing here.
> Another thing I could give away is something that came with my X-25M SSD: a 3.5" - 2.5" hard drive bay adapter, good for SSDs.


Confirm if you're offering that stuff and I'll put it up....


----------



## xd_1771

Yep, just spent the past 5-10 minutes fiddling with the two old PCs the floppy drives were in (boy that was tough and dusty







) and the 3.5-2.5" adapter can also go up. The floppy drives will both each come with a floppy cable.

I've got a lot more stuff (as in, this time, really good stuff... fans, power supplies, maybe even some memory I don't need) I could put up, but right now I'm weighing and balancing everything and figuring out if I really need em or not


----------



## kaxel

I'm putting up an Intel P4 2.4ghz processor (NOT BNIB) and 2 24" SATA II cables BNIB.


----------



## xd_1771

I'm going to put up something more valuable now.
Antec SL-220 power supply
220W power supply; 12V rail = 12A, 3.3 17A/5.5 20A. SFX form factor, compatible with Antec Minuet case. 80MM fan. 5 years old, but unused for at least 4 1/2 of those years. Still working.

*EDIT*: Mr. Original's 2x1GB DDR2 SODIMMs have been claimed


----------



## kaxel

I'd just like to throw something out there. Has anyone considered it might be a good idea to limit the number of particular items that will be accepted? Say a certain amount of memory (different limits for sizes and types), floppy drives, cd-roms and such?


----------



## kingofyo1

might I suggest breaking up the spreadsheet into different types of items, like main components: ram, hard drives, accessories, etc?


----------



## TheGrapist

i could use that Corsair ram cooler TriBeCa


----------



## TriBeCa

Ok first off, I had a discussion with xd_1771 via PM about the IDE cable he's shipping to kingofyo1. Because he's shipping out of Canada, getting a tracking number will cost an additional $12 (on top of the ~$5 it already costs).

In my opinion that's not really reasonable to require, given the additional cost. He's already posted a pic of the cable, so we're going to use that plus a photo posted by kingofyo1 once he receives it as proof that an actual item was shipped. I think this can generally be allowed in the case of international shipping and provided both members involved have >20 rep.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


Yep, just spent the past 5-10 minutes fiddling with the two old PCs the floppy drives were in (boy that was tough and dusty







) and the 3.5-2.5" adapter can also go up. The floppy drives will both each come with a floppy cable.

I've got a lot more stuff (as in, this time, really good stuff... fans, power supplies, maybe even some memory I don't need) I could put up, but right now I'm weighing and balancing everything and figuring out if I really need em or not










Ok, these are posted.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kaxel*


I'm putting up an Intel P4 2.4ghz processor (NOT BNIB) and 2 24" SATA II cables BNIB.


Also posted.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


I'm going to put up something more valuable now.
Antec SL-220 power supply
220W power supply; 12V rail = 12A, 3.3 17A/5.5 20A. SFX form factor, compatible with Antec Minuet case. 80MM fan. 5 years old, but unused for at least 4 1/2 of those years. Still working.

*EDIT*: Mr. Original's 2x1GB DDR2 SODIMMs have been claimed










You're claiming the DDR2 DIMMS? Noted--go ahead and PM him. I'm not sure if he's been back to the thread since kaxel objected to 0 rep members using it, so you may have to smooth that over with him (refer him to my post on the subject).

Also, Bitemarks and bloodstains just confirmed that we're ok with the rules as posted here.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kaxel*


I'd just like to throw something out there. Has anyone considered it might be a good idea to limit the number of particular items that will be accepted? Say a certain amount of memory (different limits for sizes and types), floppy drives, cd-roms and such?


This is reasonable. I'm not sure about for RAM, but certainly we don't need more than a couple CD drives and the like. I'd like to move suggestions like this to the discussion thread, though (linked in the OP), so please take a look there!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kingofyo1*


might I suggest breaking up the spreadsheet into different types of items, like main components: ram, hard drives, accessories, etc?


Great idea, I'll work on that today.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheGrapist*


i could use that Corsair ram cooler TriBeCa










Ok, PM me to work out the shipping details.


----------



## Mr. Original

The ddr2 dimms are going to be shipped monday since my post office is not open today i already have them packaged and no way am i paying 12 bucks for a number i am already paying for the shipping. i scan my postal receipt or something. You guys really don't trust anyone lol


----------



## kaxel

Honestly, I don't think my SATA cables are worth a whole credit. I think you should reduce it.

My credits are messed up as well. It says I have 3 on the item list and 2 on the credit per member list.


----------



## kingofyo1

same here, I should have 2.5 credits if you go by the first spreadsheet, not 1.25


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. Original*


The ddr2 dimms are going to be shipped monday since my post office is not open today i already have them packaged and no way am i paying 12 bucks for a number i am already paying for the shipping. *i scan my postal receipt or something.* You guys really don't trust anyone lol


Hey, this seems like another pretty good alternative instead of a tracking number, actually. As well as the pictures. Tracking numbers seem rather expensive nowadays anyway.

TriBeCa: Already got the negotiation done yesterday between me and him


----------



## TriBeCa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. Original*


The ddr2 dimms are going to be shipped monday since my post office is not open today i already have them packaged and no way am i paying 12 bucks for a number i am already paying for the shipping. i scan my postal receipt or something. You guys really don't trust anyone lol


You shouldn't be paying for shipping anyway, the receiver should. You pay for shipping on goods you RECEIVE, not what you ship out.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kaxel*


Honestly, I don't think my SATA cables are worth a whole credit. I think you should reduce it.

My credits are messed up as well. It says I have 3 on the item list and 2 on the credit per member list.


Reduced to 0.5, then. I must've forgotten to update it at some point, fixed to 2.5.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kingofyo1*


same here, I should have 2.5 credits if you go by the first spreadsheet, not 1.25


The 1.5 listed in the spreadsheet is correct, because you've put up 3 credits worth of items and claimed 1.5 credits worth of items (DDR2 RAM and IDE cable).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


Hey, this seems like another pretty good alternative instead of a tracking number, actually. As well as the pictures. Tracking numbers seem rather expensive nowadays anyway.

TriBeCa: Already got the negotiation done yesterday between me and him










I suppose a scan / digital photo of the receipt is ok, as long as it is accompanied by a photo of the item being shipped. I'd like to see what the community thinks of this in the discussion thread, though.


----------



## xd_1771

We've talked about it--hey, it's SODIMM memory, it's so small and shouldn't really cost much to ship. So, he decided to pay for it under those terms (and to avoid PayPal hassles, i.e. being nitpicky and transferring what, $2? Which would probably end up at a loss for both of us due to PayPal fees)


----------



## kaxel

We need more people to join.


----------



## Mr. Original

The folding section has a similar deal only they try to trade stuff to build folding rigs
that might be stealing some thunder but its for a good cause


----------



## Capwn

I have a few things to trade. But all I need a cheap AMD dually and at least 2 gigs of DDR2 ram ( for my HTPC build ) . Seems like one person claimed all that good stuff tho


----------



## xd_1771

Post it, if whatever you want's not up now it might go up later. You can spend your credits anytime.


----------



## kaxel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn;12287274*
> I have a few things to trade. But all I need a cheap AMD dually and at least 2 gigs of DDR2 ram ( for my HTPC build ) . Seems like one person claimed all that good stuff tho


If you don't post it before the items you want come up you have less of a chance of getting them.


----------



## Capwn

Uploading pics of my stuff now..
Who decides what it is worth?
I have a Dual power supply adapter, Green sleeved 24 pin, 4+4 pin, and two 6 pin PCIe, One 120 mm Green LED Cooler Master R4 fan, and a barely used 30 watt soldering iron.


----------



## kaxel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn;12288696*
> Who decides what it is worth?


So far it has been Tribeca


----------



## TriBeCa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kaxel*


We need more people to join.


The thread has been up for only 4 days, and so far 8 items have been claimed and the thread has nearly 100 posts and 2500 views. I'd say we're doing ok.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Capwn*


Uploading pics of my stuff now..
Who decides what it is worth?
I have a Dual power supply adapter, Green sleeved 24 pin, 4+4 pin, and two 6 pin PCIe, One 120 mm Green LED Cooler Master R4 fan, and a barely used 30 watt soldering iron.


Yeah, so far it's been me because there's not an obviously better way to do it, and I started the thread. I don't want the job, believe me. The value of offered items is up for discussion here: http://www.overclock.net/freebies/93...on-thread.html.

So far people have voted but nobody has edited the spreadsheet to say what THEY think stuff should be worth. If there's a better way to get opinions on what everything is worth I'm all ears.

For the stuff you posted I guess 0.5 credits for the cables, 0.5 for the fan, and a credit for the soldering iron? So 2 credits total.


----------



## kaxel

Is there a way to set up a spreadsheet that can have people put say a .1 to 1 point value on an item and average it out? Something like a poll on each item that would determine its value after a given amount of time or votes.


----------



## xd_1771

I wonder if requests are prohibited (doesn't look like they are at all), there are a few things I might specifically need such as cables similar to this.


----------



## kaxel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


I wonder if requests are prohibited (doesn't look like they are at all), there are a few things I might specifically need such as cables similar to this.


I am glad you posted that. I had never thought of such a cable. Now I need one.


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kaxel*


I am glad you posted that. I had never thought of such a cable. Now I need one.


I just need one for when my new NH-D14 arrives and I start using my Delta fans. At 0.8A for each fan (and two fans), I really don't think powering them off the motherboard would work very well







and PWM controlling from the motherboard would be a must, also. This would provide for both


----------



## gdawg33

Great thread! I also think some items should be worth more than 1 credit. I may be putting some stuff up in a while.


----------



## Markeh

I will sift through my piles of crap and give some stuff away, but remember that I'm in the UK so shipping will be a female dog to pay for.


----------



## kingofyo1

The ddr2 I tried to claim got denied because the member didn't meet the standards of the freebie section

Sent from my HTC HD2 using Tapatalk


----------



## vspec

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


I just need one for when my new NH-D14 arrives and I start using my Delta fans. At 0.8A for each fan (and two fans), I really don't think powering them off the motherboard would work very well







and PWM controlling from the motherboard would be a must, also. This would provide for both










I have one of those just sitting around if you need it.

now i just have to find it.

EDIT: just found it, it's not the same thing you posted.

it's powered by a 4pin molex but no pwn control.


----------



## Dr.X

Sorry for the blurry img I just slammed a 6 pack of coke.









Since I'm a new member hopefully some one grabs these quick cause I need that AGP graphics card. Trying to build my buddies a PC each to play LOL so we can be a team.


----------



## ascaii

Current offers from my side:

IBM Model M replacement parts (I'm willing to go for small quantities of these...)
-springs
-keys / keycaps

80mm fans, ive got a box full

3* Molex Y splitter cables

Remember, i'm in europe, so insured shipping would be pretty expensive. Uninsured shipping is affordable for small items like these.


----------



## TriBeCa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kaxel*


Is there a way to set up a spreadsheet that can have people put say a .1 to 1 point value on an item and average it out? Something like a poll on each item that would determine its value after a given amount of time or votes.


There is one in the discussion thread (linked in the first post). But nobody but me has used it.

I'll also point out that the voting in that thread is pretty clearly in favor of a max 5 credit system. It's not entirely clear how that will work yet, but once we figure it out we'll implement it and retroactively revalue everything.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kingofyo1*


The ddr2 I tried to claim got denied because the member didn't meet the standards of the freebie section

Sent from my HTC HD2 using Tapatalk


No, it didn't. I'm not sure how anyone got that idea. He will get 1 credit once that items ships and we get a tracking number or photo evidence of the item before and after shipping plus a copy of the postal/shipping receipt.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dr.X*


Sorry for the blurry img I just slammed a 6 pack of coke.









Since I'm a new member hopefully some one grabs these quick cause I need that AGP graphics card. Trying to build my buddies a PC each to play LOL so we can be a team.


Listed, thanks.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ascaii*


Current offers from my side:

IBM Model M replacement parts (I'm willing to go for small quantities of these...)
-springs
-keys / keycaps

80mm fans, ive got a box full

3* Molex Y splitter cables

Remember, i'm in europe, so insured shipping would be pretty expensive. Uninsured shipping is affordable for small items like these.


Ok, listed. Uninsured shipping is fine so long as we get photos on both ends and a photo or scan of the receipt.


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vspec*


I have one of those just sitting around if you need it.

now i just have to find it.

EDIT: just found it, it's not the same thing you posted.

it's powered by a 4pin molex but no pwn control.


A 4-pin molex to 3-pin fan connector? I have so many of those







the cable I'm looking for is very specific, 4-pin PWM [fan] -> 4-pin molex for power, 4-pin PWM for motherboard


----------



## Mr. Original

DDr2 laptop memory was shipped this morning total cost 1.23$ not worth the paypal trouble i spent 30 min in post office i was questioned interviewed had to fill out customs forms they checked my id and gave me a huge hassle i felt like i was a suspect for a felony. For whatever reason i hope i never go though that again and to boot they didn't give me a receipt after the sitdown interview. So technically i have no proof unless xd171 takes a picture of the tan envelope i sent it in or something. best of luck for anyone else that has to go through that trouble. package weighed one ounce for the record.


----------



## xd_1771

Oh boy, that really sucks... I know that there are usually procedures such as this for transborder mail, but I don't have to go through that shipping from Canada > US with Canada Post - I even sent a Xeon E3110 once successfully. Since it was only be $1.23, even if I paid the shipping, I don't have a problem with no proof from you.

On the other hand kingofyo1 I'm having that IDE cable shipped out today and I'll be at the post office later


----------



## JoshuaaT

I just received my package in the mail from kingofyo1.
1.) AMD Phenom 8650 2.3GHz Triple Core Processor
2.) 2x2GB DDR2 RAM sticks

Thanks


----------



## Mr. Original

Ya it will say in the upper corner what i paid for shipping the guy said it should only take a couple of days so it should be there sometime this week was shipped at 9am this morning.


----------



## xd_1771

Anyone here have a decent power supply of at least 300W? (Preferably a good 300-380W, i.e. low-end Seasonic) - full ATX form factor
Need it to power a P4 3Ghz + OC'd 8400GS. Parts may be upgraded in the future, but likely not to anything that consumes more power. Original PSU's 24-pin cable is too short in an Antec 300


----------



## kaxel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


Anyone here have a decent power supply of at least 300W? (Preferably a good 300-380W, i.e. low-end Seasonic) - full ATX form factor
Need it to power a P4 3Ghz + OC'd 8400GS. Parts may be upgraded in the future, but likely not to anything that consumes more power. Original PSU's 24-pin cable is too short in an Antec 300


Get one of those XFX 8400gs cards today?


----------



## xd_1771

No, this 8400GS has been running with the P4 in an HTPC for awhile. Just transferring it to a better case with more hard drive slots, better cooling, etc. (aka $10 Antec 300), but the 24-pin is not long enough.


----------



## kingofyo1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoshuaaT*


I just received my package in the mail from kingofyo1.
1.) AMD Phenom 8650 2.3GHz Triple Core Processormeet 
2.) 2x 1 or 2GB DDR2 RAM sticks

Thanks


the sticker said 2gb800 so 4gb total of 800mhz ram


----------



## JoshuaaT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kingofyo1*


the sticker said 2gb800 so 4gb total of 800mhz ram










Yeah, I just copied and pasted this from the spreadsheet. Hopefully my motherboard comes in soon.


----------



## gdawg33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


Anyone here have a decent power supply of at least 300W? (Preferably a good 300-380W, i.e. low-end Seasonic) - full ATX form factor
Need it to power a P4 3Ghz + OC'd 8400GS. Parts may be upgraded in the future, but likely not to anything that consumes more power. Original PSU's 24-pin cable is too short in an Antec 300


I have a 500 watt apeavia power supply. I use it to test components but would put it up on here if you want it.


----------



## TriBeCa

Ok, the Full AMD system is back on the list--Beserk has decided he doesn't want it. I think because shipping was going to be about $40.

Also *PLEASE* go over to the discussion thread and give your thoughts on how much stuff should be worth. It's more or less decided that we'll switch to a system where items can receive up to 5 credits, but I've had basically no help determining what everything should be worth.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdawg33;12303960*
> I have a 500 watt apeavia power supply. I use it to test components but would put it up on here if you want it.


xd and I have might have to fight over it, I could use a PSU in that range... I need a little more than 300W too, I think.


----------



## xd_1771

I think you should go get it TriBeCa. I'm trying to negotiate with my aunt to do a power supply swap between her computer and mine (I might have to exchange cases too though because 785GM-US2H 24-pin is in same position and case is still full ATX, hm)... in fact I would rather a lesser 300W power supply be in her computer, Athlon II x2 250 + 785G probably really won't even consume more than 100W







in any case, I think grabbing a cheap power supply off Craigslist (when there is one) would be a lot better to me as I would have it faster than if I get it here/pay shipping.

EDIT: Never mind, might just be able to pull a new bundle deal (my favourite motherboard: 790X-UD4P + Athlon 2.8Ghz + 2GB DDR2) off Craigslist to support the HTPC...


----------



## gdawg33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TriBeCa*


Ok, the Full AMD system is back on the list--Beserk has decided he doesn't want it. I think because shipping was going to be about $40.

Also *PLEASE* go over to the discussion thread and give your thoughts on how much stuff should be worth. It's more or less decided that we'll switch to a system where items can receive up to 5 credits, but I've had basically no help determining what everything should be worth.

xd and I have might have to fight over it, I could use a PSU in that range... I need a little more than 300W too, I think.


I also have a case that works but the power and reset switches have broken off. I have everything for the case that I can think of so I might put that up too.


----------



## TriBeCa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdawg33;12310760*
> I also have a case that works but the power and reset switches have broken off. I have everything for the case that I can think of so I might put that up too.


How would one turn a system built in that case on and off? If that's a tractable problem, let me know if you're putting it up and I'll stick on the list.


----------



## gdawg33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TriBeCa*


How would one turn a system built in that case on and off? If that's a tractable problem, let me know if you're putting it up and I'll stick on the list.


you can either buy another switch or touch the two pins together with a screwdriver or something else that is metal.


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gdawg33*


I also have a case that works but the power and reset switches have broken off. I have everything for the case that I can think of so I might put that up too.


Never mind, almost forgot that the power supply is top mounted on their case (as opposed to bottom on Antec 300) so the cable will reach.

You can use a screwdriver on the two motherboard pins to turn it on, or buy a new switch of course. There is a switch called SST-CLRCMOS, it's supposed to be for moutning a clear CMOS switch onto the back panel PCI slots but I think should work with the power button as well. Costs $6 here, probably cheaper there.


----------



## TheGrapist

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gdawg33*


I also have a case that works but the power and reset switches have broken off. I have everything for the case that I can think of so I might put that up too.


....may be interested


----------



## TriBeCa

This is the case gdawg33 is offering: http://arstechnica.com/hardware/reviews/2003/07/sonata.ars

He sent me that via PM, I was waiting for him to post it in the thread so I can link to it but at this point I had might as well just post myself and link it.


----------



## kaxel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriBeCa;12316326*
> This is the case gdawg33 is offering: http://arstechnica.com/hardware/reviews/2003/07/sonata.ars
> 
> He sent me that via PM, I was waiting for him to post it in the thread so I can link to it but at this point I had might as well just post myself and link it.


I want that. Oh yeah. Does it come with the power supply? What is shipping? I probably need this.


----------



## gdawg33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriBeCa;12316326*
> This is the case gdawg33 is offering: http://arstechnica.com/hardware/reviews/2003/07/sonata.ars
> 
> He sent me that via PM, I was waiting for him to post it in the thread so I can link to it but at this point I had might as well just post myself and link it.


Thanks, I was just about to post it but saw that you did.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaxel;12317334*
> I want that. Oh yeah. Does it come with the power supply? What is shipping? I probably need this.


No it doesn't come with the power supply.


----------



## kaxel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdawg33;12317619*
> Thanks, I was just about to post it but saw that you did.
> 
> No it doesn't come with the power supply.


What do you think shipping would be?


----------



## gdawg33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaxel;12317688*
> What do you think shipping would be?


What's your zipcode? I can check.


----------



## xd_1771

There definitely needs to be more action here...
I think I'm going to start by claiming TriBeCa's SDRAM







expect a PM later, after school today.
I'm also deciding on the FX 5200 for the second HTPC, but since the first HTPC might be upgrading to the 790X-Atlhon X2 combo today or tomorrow that might not be necessary


----------



## Mr. Original

BATTLEFIELD 2 PC CD KEY
UP FOR GRABS PLZ POST tribeca

who ever wants it pm me and i will send you the key ( i haven't played the game in 2 years so i should let someone else use it.


----------



## kaxel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdawg33;12318374*
> what's your zipcode? I can check.


65043


----------



## xd_1771

Postal receipt for IDE cable:


----------



## Mr. Original

the ram i sent you xd 1771 should arrive very soon


----------



## gdawg33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaxel;12327920*
> 65043


I will look into how much it will be. I also found the psu that came with it but I don't know if it works and a couple of the connectors have been cut off. If you still want it I will ship it.


----------



## gdawg33

It looks like it will be about $30 give or take a few for shipping.


----------



## kaxel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdawg33;12338050*
> It looks like it will be about $30 give or take a few for shipping.


Thanks, but too rich for my blood.


----------



## xd_1771

It's gotten so boring on here already








We should start randomly claiming items to get it moving again


----------



## kaxel

That's not going to work. We need new people to join.


----------



## xd_1771

We need some way to get this across the site somehow...
but I don't think a news article would be entirely legal here


----------



## Kick

i've an old evga 9600gt sc edition with the dual slot cooler

problem is...fan is LOUD


----------



## xd_1771

I think I'm going to lay claims on this [the 9600GT], would be a particularly useful HTPC#1 upgrade (so my 8400GS can go to HTPC #2 and it gets 1080p playback)... I don't really have a problem at all with loud (hey, I have Delta fans sitting here unused beside me







) though it really depends. Can you link the exact model for me? I'm sure if I reseat the heatsink it can run cooler, unless the fan is so tiny (i.e. 40MM) or something


----------



## Dr.X

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


We need some way to get this across the site somehow...
but I don't think a news article would be entirely legal here


look at my sig been in there since i posted the games.


----------



## JoshuaaT

I'll throw up a couple more items. I have 2 IDE Cables, some ESATA cables and miscellaneous CM690 parts.


----------



## TriBeCa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;12340419*
> We need some way to get this across the site somehow...
> but I don't think a news article would be entirely legal here


Agreed. I've got it in my sig, but it doesn't seem to be doing it. Is there a mod we could PM and ask for advice on this? Seems like something a ton of people might be interested in, but not a lot of people bother coming in to the swaps forum.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kick;12340444*
> i've an old evga 9600gt sc edition with the dual slot cooler
> 
> problem is...fan is LOUD


Ok, putting that up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;12340686*
> I think I'm going to lay claims on this [the 9600GT], would be a particularly useful HTPC#1 upgrade (so my 8400GS can go to HTPC #2 and it gets 1080p playback)... I don't really have a problem at all with loud (hey, I have Delta fans sitting here unused beside me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) though it really depends. Can you link the exact model for me? I'm sure if I reseat the heatsink it can run cooler, unless the fan is so tiny (i.e. 40MM) or something


You think you're claiming it, or you ARE claiming it? I often have trouble knowing whether to put stuff up or set it as claimed because of the ambiguous language people use....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshuaaT;12342955*
> I'll throw up a couple more items. I have 2 IDE Cables, some ESATA cables and miscellaneous CM690 parts.


I'm not sure "miscellaneous CM690 parts" is really worth putting up as an item.... Putting the cables up though.


----------



## TheGrapist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;12340686*
> I think I'm going to lay claims on this [the 9600GT], would be a particularly useful HTPC#1 upgrade (so my 8400GS can go to HTPC #2 and it gets 1080p playback)... I don't really have a problem at all with loud (hey, I have Delta fans sitting here unused beside me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) though it really depends. Can you link the exact model for me? I'm sure if I reseat the heatsink it can run cooler, unless the fan is so tiny (i.e. 40MM) or something


I claim that 9600 if you don't end up getting it


----------



## kaxel

I claim the 9600 gt.


----------



## TheGrapist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaxel;12347144*
> I claim the 9600 gt.


no fair


----------



## Mr. Original

Since kaxel has items up for swap it seems he should be more eligible than thegrapist
Just a observation


----------



## TheGrapist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr. Original;12347265*
> Since kaxel has items up for swap it seems he should be more eligible than thegrapist
> Just a observation


i have items up aswell,although he does have more up...
EDIT:you can take it kaxel


----------



## dranas

Id like to offer a SIIG SoundWave 7.1 PCI Sound Card

Linked to view specs. It comes in the original box, no manual or CD.


----------



## xd_1771

Already negotiated via PM, 9600GT is going to me guys. Would be a perfect addition to the HTPC network here








I should be more clear about whether I do claim or not though, you're right.


----------



## kaxel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;12348308*
> Already negotiated via PM, 9600GT is going to me guys. Would be a perfect addition to the HTPC network here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should be more clear about whether I do claim or not though, you're right.


It doesn't seem fair to not actually claim an item and then negotiate to jump in front of people that have actually claimed it by PMing the person offering it.


----------



## xd_1771

I PM'ed first, right after that original post I made actually.
But it does seem like we need a more clear way of confirming claimed items now.
Sorry about the inconvenience all of you... I'll be giving back again soon, getting a whole bunch of Delta 80MM fans today and have no idea where to put them


----------



## kaxel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


I PM'ed first, right after that original post I made actually.
But it does seem like we need a more clear way of confirming claimed items now.
Sorry about the inconvenience all of you... I'll be giving back again soon, getting a whole bunch of Delta 80MM fans today and have no idea where to put them










I think we should place a limit on this sort of thing. No one wants 5 floppy drives, 5 CD ROM, and 10 80mm fans.


----------



## xd_1771

Not even close to 5 floppy drives or CD drives (I don't plan to give away any more of those but I agree that one might need limits, at least at a time).... but 80MM fans, it's just not the same. To some people 80MM fans may be really useful, just doesn't seem to be anyone here that wants em. Someone has already posted "as many as you may need" for 80MM fans, just not getting enough attention. 80MM fans may be useful for those SFF cases or older computer cases (esp. prebuilt cases) that don't have 120MM fan slots.


----------



## xd_1771

People of the swap meet...
Once I get all this tested, prepare to be taken over by storm
(not that I'm going to give it all way, just saying... prepare for it







)


----------



## kaxel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


Not even close to 5 floppy drives or CD drives (I don't plan to give away any more of those but I agree that one might need limits, at least at a time).... but 80MM fans, it's just not the same. To some people 80MM fans may be really useful, just doesn't seem to be anyone here that wants em. Someone has already posted "as many as you may need" for 80MM fans, just not getting enough attention. 80MM fans may be useful for those SFF cases or older computer cases (esp. prebuilt cases) that don't have 120MM fan slots.


You take me too seriously. I am just trying to yank yer chain.

(Not the homsexual kind of chain yanking. The joking kind.)


----------



## kingofyo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;12352835*
> People of the swap meet...
> Once I get all this tested, prepare to be taken over by storm
> (not that I'm going to give it all way, just saying... prepare for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


if there's any DDR2 2gb sticks in there, I'm calling them







or hell, if there's any 1 gig sticks for that matter


----------



## kaxel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingofyo1;12357674*
> if there's any DDR2 2gb sticks in there, I'm calling them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or hell, if there's any 1 gig sticks for that matter


I think we should wait until they have been listed and a credit rating put on them until claiming begins. This thing is never going to expand if it keeps going like this. I am the biggest complainer in hear, obviously, but I think this kind of claiming system really deters people from joining.

@xd1771- hey, what do you think of picking out some of the best pieces you were planning on putting in the swap and making it so only new members can claim them? Just a thought.

(I mean new members of the swap.)

Looks like those sticks have been going for a credit each, might want to offer up some good items.


----------



## xd_1771

New members eh? That seems like a pretty fair idea I guess, though I would understand why kingofyo1 would need a 1GB DDR2 DIMM to run dual channel. We already do have a credit-based system to settle things, you know - and that's something that might be improved soon as well.

Will have more to give out soon (i.e. some heatsinks)


----------



## kingofyo1

ah, no I needed desktop ddr2







oh well maybe next time


----------



## Ryzum

Would anyone want a PCI 10/100 ethernet card?


----------



## xd_1771

I'm actually looking for an ethernet card, but a gigabit ethernet card, for my HTPC... hmmm


----------



## TriBeCa

Guys I need people to get into the discussion thread and suggest credit values for the items I've put in the spreadsheet there. People have wanted to move to a 5-credit system but I have gotten NO feedback on what the stuff that's being traded here should be worth in such a system. If I'm going to be assigning value in a 5-credit system instead of a 1-credit system, I need some help. Going to 5 credits just opens up even MORE opportunity for people not to get what they feel they deserve for their stuff, and I don't really want to be stuck in the middle of that all on my own.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryzum*


Would anyone want a PCI 10/100 ethernet card?


even if no-one wants it right now, you can put it up and someone may claim it at a later date.


----------



## JoshuaaT

I don't know if this will be allowed but I have a Cod 4 key. I bought the CD at Walmart but the CD is too scratched to be read. I can post pictures of everything to ensure that it is not a pirated key but a legit one. I would email the person the code along with a picture of it for verification.


----------



## scotty453

I'm claiming that COD4 Key please, i've never really played any of the COD games on PC, only on console :/


----------



## Beserk

Claiming bioshock and COD if thats 1 points also (scotty im sorry you cant claim it)


----------



## kaxel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scotty453;12375782*
> i'm claiming that cod4 key please, i've never really played any of the cod games on pc, only on console :/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beserk;12379550*
> claiming bioshock and cod if thats 1 points also (scotty im sorry you cant claim it)


yeah!


----------



## kingofyo1

you can move the IDE cable I was supposed to receive into the received now







its here, and here's the pic: its good


----------



## kingofyo1

doublepost


----------



## xd_1771

Awesome, there in 7-8 days so about on time and actually on the early side of things








Enjoy it!

I'm going to replenish my credits with some more decent items: Some Delta AFB0812SH 80MM fans








They look like this and I've got plenty of them. I know there are already some 80MMs on here but these ones are actually really decent. I'll detail them in full: they are among Delta's most powerful 80x25MM fans and run at up to 4000RPM pushing up to a massive 46.62CFM of air at 6.78MM h20 pressure. Mine have the 4-pin PWM connector for mobo speed control so noise won't be an issue for you. (specs: here). I'm going to start off by offering three (you can take only one if you'd like and 2 or all 3 is fine too). I've actually got quite a few of these but I figure that timing may be crucial here to make sure everyone gets what they need but also that everyone gets a chance.

Now the only thing I might have trouble with are finding those small and proper-sized boxes for this to ship in


----------



## JoshuaaT

The COD 4 key is claimed by beserk.


----------



## Ryan747

Dumb


----------



## JoshuaaT

Did you really take the time to put that? How is helping out people dumb? I'd say the only thing dumb here is you.


----------



## Mr. Original

is this thread dead??
xd 1771 never posted the parts i sent him last monday


----------



## JoshuaaT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. Original*


is this thread dead??
xd 1771 never posted the parts i sent him last monday


I hope it's not dead.


----------



## xd_1771

I don't believe I've received them yet
But yeah, there's not much activity here sadly


----------



## Mr. Original

clawbog is going to claim my battlefield cd key once he posts here i will pm him the key


----------



## Clawbog

I'll take that key.


----------



## Mr. Original

pm'd


----------



## JoshuaaT

Clawbog doesn't have any credits though.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

this is cool idea.

I support this thread.


----------



## Dr.X

so throw something up and get something.


----------



## dranas

Id like to claim the Corsair AirFlow fan unit


----------



## Markeh

I know I keep putting it off but I will put some stuff on next Sunday when I get back.


----------



## Mr. Original

Ya i know he has no credits neither did xd 1771 when i sent him laptop memory. 
I may of misunderstood the rules. Did tribeca ever decide on any revisions ?


----------



## xd_1771

I had credits when I claimed the memory. I'm pretty sure you have to put things up before claiming. Since this basically runs on first come first serve basis you'll have to get down on your knees and pray that no one else claims what you want


----------



## Mr. Original

**** woops then i messed up just forget i ever had the key then.


----------



## TriBeCa

Sorry I haven't been on for a few days guys, my wife has been in the hospital (everything will be fine, but I haven't had a chance to get on).

xd_1771 your RAM should be in the mail tomorrow. Sorry it's taken so long, I couldn't get to it over the weekend and yesterday was a holiday. Tomorrow I should be able to get to the post office.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. Original*


clawbog is going to claim my battlefield cd key once he posts here i will pm him the key



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clawbog*


I'll take that key.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoshuaaT*


Clawbog doesn't have any credits though.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *dranas*


Id like to claim the Corsair AirFlow fan unit



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. Original*


**** woops then i messed up just forget i ever had the key then.


I see you guys figured this out. Clawbog needed credits to claim that CD key, so I'm taking it off the spreadsheet as it can't be considered a swap meet transaction.

Finally, *I do want to implement revisions to the rules*, as have been discussed in the discussion thread. However, I've been waiting for more people to weigh in on the value of the various items that have been offered here. So far only myself and Dr.X have done so. Please go to the discussion thread and edit the spreadsheet there with what you think stuff should be worth. Once we get a few more people's input I'll finalize some stuff and edit the first post.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

I have 2 gigs of ddr2 1066ram that I want to put up..... http://www.overclock.net/main-components/943855-fs-price-drop-ocz-falal1ty-edition.html


----------



## xd_1771

I'm not in a hurry, I don't mind a wait. I got some SDRAM lately actually (quite a lot), just no 512MB ones that I could really use. This SDRAM is going in an ECS mobo with Celeron 1.1 that's going to be eventually taken to the Philippines and refitted for use as a basic PC for my uncle. With modern internet apps/need for antivirus on Windows PCs (I'm considering going Linux, but I'm not sure if he'd be too familiar with that) I'll want as much RAM as I can get, only 2 slots.


----------



## Arsin

A lot of this stuff is super old, but I'm sure someone wants to mod something here to make whatever they need.

Pictures here

MSI GeForce 2MX 400 - Dead or alive?
Radeon 9250 - Pretty sure it's working AGP
Pentium 4 3.0GHz - One 775 one 478
Random fans
775 CPU cooler
478 CPU Cooler
Random Heatsinks
Sempron SDA 2400 - Dead or alive?
4 IDE cables - One has 4 inputs, others are two
2gb Kingston DDR 400MHz (I think)
775 Blackplate/bracket
USB and Firewire addons
VGA Addon
Media Card reader addom
USB Addon
SATA to IDE/Molex
BFG 7600 GT OC - Pretty sure it's working, if someone wants I can test it
White DVD Writer x 2 and CD Rom - IDE
Black DVD Rom x 2 - IDE

I'd be shipping from Ontario


----------



## TheGrapist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;12487057*
> I have 2 gigs of ddr2 1066ram that I want to put up..... http://www.overclock.net/main-components/943855-fs-price-drop-ocz-falal1ty-edition.html


mind if i claim this?


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arsin*


A lot of this stuff is super old, but I'm sure someone wants to mod something here to make whatever they need.

Pictures here

MSI GeForce 2MX 400 - Dead or alive?
Radeon 9250 - Pretty sure it's working AGP
Pentium 4 3.0GHz - One 775 one 478
Random fans
775 CPU cooler
478 CPU Cooler
Random Heatsinks
Sempron SDA 2400 - Dead or alive?
4 IDE cables - One has 4 inputs, others are two
3gb Kingston DDR 400MHz (I think)
775 Blackplate/bracket
USB and Firewire addons
VGA Addon
Media Card reader addom
USB Addon
SATA to IDE/Molex
BFG 7600 GT OC - Pretty sure it's working, if someone wants I can test it
White DVD Writer x 2 and CD Rom - IDE
Black DVD Rom x 2 - IDE

I'd be shipping from Ontario










so much credits!
I have right now in HTPC2 only 2x256MB DDR... (it's what I have only sadly). You have any details on the 3GB Kingston DDR-400? (i.e. exact denominations/DIMMs), I'm potentially interested in that
The fact that shipping is within Canada might make it awesome for me
EDIT: I see 3x1GB, *claim!* [PM in a moment]


----------



## Arsin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*









so much credits!
I have right now in HTPC2 only 2x256MB DDR... (it's what I have only sadly). You have any details on the 3GB Kingston DDR-400? (i.e. exact denominations/DIMMs), I'm potentially interested in that



One of them just says

1GB PC-3200 DDR 
(6) 400MHz 07631

Other two (Same sticker)

Kingston KVR400X64C3A/512

Sorry, it's 2gb total I thought they were all 1gb each, I'm pretty sure they all ran simultaneously before. However it did crash here and there but the entire system was ancient when I was trying to run it


----------



## xd_1771

Crash here and there?
Do you have a system you can throw them in and run memtest86+ first? At this point I'm not so sure


----------



## Arsin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


Crash here and there?
Do you have a system you can throw them in and run memtest86+ first? At this point I'm not so sure


Sorry I don't really know anyone who has a motherboard that uses DDR anymore

but if there is anyone that lives in Mississauga, ON that is willing to let me test it out I will test it for you

Currently I'm asking my friends if they have any old computers


----------



## reflex99

I got 2 copies of portal 1

If they are worth anything.....


----------



## kaxel

I am claiming the 2 GB DDR2.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

sorry gents... some issues came up with my current ram thats getting RMA'd right now... i need this ram for the time being.. sorry to all.


----------



## xd_1771

If you were able to get the RAM tested and proved working (at least for the 1GB DIMM, as I've found a matching one for inexpensive on Craigslist).... RAM in bubble wrap in cheap envelope sound okay?








I'm not really too intent in having to wait 6-8 business days to transfer funds into PayPal just for this...

Speaking of which, shoot, I have to transfer in some funds to pay for shipping Kick's 9600GT!
(Which may have a new use other than HTPC by the way, parents plan to build a small real cheap gaming rig for sis for The Sims 3)


----------



## TriBeCa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arsin*


A lot of this stuff is super old, but I'm sure someone wants to mod something here to make whatever they need.

Pictures here

MSI GeForce 2MX 400 - Dead or alive?
Radeon 9250 - Pretty sure it's working AGP
Pentium 4 3.0GHz - One 775 one 478
Random fans
775 CPU cooler
478 CPU Cooler
Random Heatsinks
Sempron SDA 2400 - Dead or alive?
4 IDE cables - One has 4 inputs, others are two
2gb Kingston DDR 400MHz (I think)
775 Blackplate/bracket
USB and Firewire addons
VGA Addon
Media Card reader addom
USB Addon
SATA to IDE/Molex
BFG 7600 GT OC - Pretty sure it's working, if someone wants I can test it
White DVD Writer x 2 and CD Rom - IDE
Black DVD Rom x 2 - IDE

I'd be shipping from Ontario


I'm not going to put up stuff that you've said you're not sure works if you can't test it. I'm also not going to put up the "random fans" for now, as we already have quite a few. Unless you have some 120mm ones you can be more specific about. Ditto for the CD-ROM, we already have two up and I don't see more than that being claimed in a reasonable time frame. Also the "random heatsinks" I'm only putting 0.25 credits on until you can specify what they could actually be used for.

Can you also clarify what a VGA and media card addon are? I'm assuming the USB and Firewire addons are the things you can put in the PCI slots on your case and plug into your MB to get extra ports. But I'm not sure how that would work for VGA and media card (also, what kinds of media cards exactly?).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*









so much credits!
I have right now in HTPC2 only 2x256MB DDR... (it's what I have only sadly). You have any details on the 3GB Kingston DDR-400? (i.e. exact denominations/DIMMs), I'm potentially interested in that
The fact that shipping is within Canada might make it awesome for me
EDIT: I see 3x1GB, *claim!* [PM in a moment]



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arsin*


Sorry I don't really know anyone who has a motherboard that uses DDR anymore

but if there is anyone that lives in Mississauga, ON that is willing to let me test it out I will test it for you

Currently I'm asking my friends if they have any old computers


They could be tested in the AMD system I'm trying to give away, but unless either of you claim it your RAM would have to be shipped to the US and then back to Canada. Although we just learned that it only costs $2.53 to go to Canada from here.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


I got 2 copies of portal 1

If they are worth anything.....


Yes, putting them up.


----------



## xd_1771

I think if he can get his friend in Missisauga to test it that'd be fine - if not, as long as shipping is within around $4 (what I have in my PayPal account so far - more on the way now incl. paying for 9600GT shipping but it'll take awhile) I'd be fine testing it myself. The 1x1GB I'll be using with another cheap 1x1GB off craigslist in HTPC2... the 2 512s, I'll probably just stick em in HTPC1 for a small but good kick in memory capacity while I still run P4/DDR hardware on it.

Also, how does a Radeon 9250 compare to an FX5200? (PCI FX5200) As an AGP card and without that tiny and noisy fan, it'd be a useful upgrade over the PCI FX5200, which i'll keep as a spare all-around testing card for testing old PCs or new PCs w/o video cards or what not. I'm going to be claiming that one too if it's working and doesn't add much to shipping cost. Actually are you sure that is a 9250? AFAIK 9250s did not have a DVI port


----------



## xd_1771

xd got RAM!








This'll be used well, though not as I originally intended... the spare laptop I was going to throw it in turns out to be fried (as in, visible damage fried). This one's going to be going in my mom's laptop. Currently uses a single 2GB DIMM, I think the benefit of going to dual channel would be pretty immense considering both my mom and my sister use it as their primary computer for various different things (as in, not just web browsing)


----------



## reflex99

lol Mr. Ramfan


----------



## kaxel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;12525867*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xd got RAM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This'll be used well, though not as I originally intended... the spare laptop I was going to throw it in turns out to be fried (as in, visible damage fried). This one's going to be going in my mom's laptop. Currently uses a single 2GB DIMM, I think the benefit of going to dual channel would be pretty immense considering both my mom and my sister use it as their primary computer for various different things (as in, not just web browsing)


I will take that single 2gb module off of your hands. I have a netbook with a single 1 gb module, and it can only take one module.


----------



## xd_1771

did I say I was giving away the 2GB DIMM?








Sorry bro, that 2GB DIMM and the other 2GB DIMM I have is going to a friend who has a rather decentish gaming laptop... but its RAM died. And it's her birthday today, so I guess I'm obliged to








Honestly and seriously though, the extra GB probably won't be a huge benefit so long as you're using XP or Ubuntu Linux on it. It's a netbook, it's got low performance to begin with and that's probably how it's gonna stay, you wouldn't have anything on it that would use more than the included 1GB of RAM.


----------



## kaxel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;12528119*
> did I say I was giving away the 2GB DIMM?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bro, that 2GB DIMM and the other 2GB DIMM I have is going to a friend who has a rather decentish gaming laptop... but its RAM died. And it's her birthday today, so I guess I'm obliged to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly and seriously though, the extra GB probably won't be a huge benefit so long as you're using XP or Ubuntu Linux on it. It's a netbook, it's got low performance to begin with and that's probably how it's gonna stay, you wouldn't have anything on it that would use more than the included 1GB of RAM.


I was just saying. No need for the gigantic explanations.


----------



## xd_1771

Just didn't want to throw you off course there...









On the other hand I've calculated parcel shipping rates within Canada... apparently a small 12x6x2 package from Ontario (i.e. the 9200 video card) assuming 200G weight is... minimum $13.27!? At this point I'd rather just get the RAM shipped in a cheap envelope and get a video card off Craigslist (unless you can fit the video card in the envelope







)


----------



## JoshuaaT

I'll take that video card then if xd doesn't mind.


----------



## xd_1771

The 9200/9250? Go ahead I guess, I'll probably find that FX5200 replacement somehow and quite randomly







perhaps I'll just go to one of the >5 other Vancouverites I know with big spare parts reserves...
I bet I would knock your socks off if I told them to post some parts in this thread









EDIT: I've got two DDR 128MB SODIMMs... 266Mhz CL2.5. I don't think taking them to Craigslist will do anything for me, so I'm going to put them up here. Untested though, and the one laptop I could use to test them just kicked me in the groin also (mobo died) so I haven't a way to test them really. They might be useful for someone looking for some dual channel goodness on a machine with little RAM and Damn Small Linux for the 4 year old brother or so.


----------



## JoshuaaT

What 9200? I see a 9600gt.


----------



## xd_1771

Oh, the 9600. Sorry but that's been negotiated and confirmed - shipping funds are being transferred to my PayPal already, but even I'm annoyed that they're taking quite awhile to process (PayPal + canadian bank accounts ftl). That one's going into a future Sims 3 PC for my sis made with other spare parts.


----------



## JoshuaaT

Oh, alright.


----------



## hli53194

I have a Logitech LX6 that's missing a receiver up for grabs.


----------



## xd_1771

Just found an inexpensive DFI LanParty UT nF4-D 939 on Craigslist!
Does anyone here have any socket 939 processor that could go with this? Dual core preferred but single core is fine


----------



## Markeh

EVERY time I get 5 minutes to rummage through the parts I have, something stops me.

Now the bleeding modem's died. Again, can't do anything until Tuesday. OHWAIT, exams. :l I WILL post some stuff.


----------



## PhilWrir

Ive got a Western Digital 80GB SATA II HDD and 1GB (2 x 512MB Sticks) of DDR2 PC5300 1.8V RAM to put up.
The RAM passes Memtest and the HDD has no bad sectors or anything else that I can think of (HDTune Pro Results).


----------



## badatgames18

I have an ASUS M4A87TD EVO basically new that i don't need if anyone is interested. Upgraded to a crosshair formula. PM me


----------



## xd_1771

badatgames18: This + Athlon II x2 245 $30 off Craigslist... the timing couldn't be more perfect. I'll take it.








Sorry to ruin the fun everyone but I just really liek AMD stuff and this would perfectly suit my HTPC... I think I'm going to give some really nice things in return


----------



## JoshuaaT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;12578848*
> badatgames18: This + Athlon II x2 245 $30 off Craigslist... the timing couldn't be more perfect. I'll take it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to ruin the fun everyone but I just really liek AMD stuff... I think I'm going to give some really nice things in return


I already called it a minute after he posted. Sorry to kill it for you man.


----------



## reflex99

I was going to pm him earlier, but i don't have anything to swap....


----------



## xd_1771

Wow, I was really late then








Would've really nicely suited that HTPC of mine still stuck on an inefficient 89W P4... the last Intel PC my the house really









Not trying to pressure you here but you've claimed quite a lot of goodies...







I think you should consider giving back that M4A785TD-M EVO to the community (in case that was what you were planning to upgrade, since this 87TD EVO would be an upgrade VRM-wise, chipset-wise, etc). If you do... shoot me a PM or something









In other news, PayPal is seriously taking awhile... it's been a week since I begun the fund transfer and they say it still won't be done till this Friday







a transaction from someone on HardwareCanucks looking for one of my pieces of hardware may help out. Sorry to hold you back with the 9600GT shipping Kick, hang in there...


----------



## JoshuaaT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


Not trying to pressure you here but you've claimed quite a lot of goodies...







I think you should consider giving back that M4A785TD-M EVO to the community (in case that was what you were planning to upgrade, since this 87TD EVO would be an upgrade VRM-wise, chipset-wise, etc). If you do... shoot me a PM or something









.


Actually, you have claimed more items than I have.


----------



## TriBeCa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshuaaT;12578893*
> I already called it a minute after he posted. Sorry to kill it for you man.


umm, no you didn't. I don't see any posts between badatgames18 and xd_1771.

from the OP:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriBeCa;12238844*
> *To claim an item, simply post in the thread that you're claiming it--first come first served!* Once you've posted, go ahead and PM the person offering the item to sort out shipping details. Once a tracking number for the item exists, the shipper MUST post it in the thread and it will be added to the spreadsheet. Tracking numbers MUST be posted for all items, to help prevent scamming.


----------



## JoshuaaT

Quote:



ups ground is estimated at 13.24
usps priority mail is estimated at 11.55...

i am not sure how accurate they are though you can check yourself....
ship from 60133



Quote:



alright, just tell me when you want to pay for shipping and it's yours.. thanks



Quote:



*Blocked Email.* Is it ok if you don't send the cash until thursday?Crosshair won't come til then... paid for 2 day shipping....


We already spoke and he agreed on everything. XD did this a while back, cut me some slack.


----------



## xd_1771

JoshuaaT: Not by credit count







I think you really should've posted before you claimed though. Really kills it for me esp. with the coincidental parts off Craigslist and resulting perfect use in HTPC








TriBeCa: Yeah, we really need to be more clear on the rules of claiming things....
Post, then PM seemed does seem already good enough, but the message doesn't seem to be getting out too well.


----------



## reflex99

Just an update to the list, I traded Deadpool a copy of portal for 2X1GB OCZ DDR2 sticks.


----------



## kaxel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


JoshuaaT: Not by credit count







I think you really should've posted before you claimed though. Really kills it for me esp. with the coincidental parts off Craigslist and resulting perfect use in HTPC








TriBeCa: Yeah, we really need to be more clear on the rules of claiming things....
Post, then PM seemed does seem already good enough, but the message doesn't seem to be getting out too well.


You didn't do that with the 9600 gt. You did the same thing. You said you might claim it, arranged the transfer outside of the thread, then actually claimed.


----------



## xd_1771

I've corrected that, from now on I make sure that I post that I _am_ sure that I have claimed anything/before I claim anything.

This time was slightly different, there was no post that even hinted at a claim at all.


----------



## Hanjin

please delete post


----------



## Markeh

Right, the time has come to give some stuff away...

Only one item today, until I can sort at the weekend.

I'm up to swap a HP Pavillion 7906 case.










This is a fairly old mATX case, and has the typical HP styling of the year 2000. It also has the very cool CD holder on the top, which is a feature I love. I intended to mod it, but never got the time or found something to use it for.

It only has one drive bay cover, but if you plan on installing an ODD or modding it this won't be an issue. It will accomodate 2 HDDs, a floppy drive, and up to 2 bay devices. It has 3 of the 4 PCI covers, the screws for the side panels and PSU (surely most members have enough screws for HDDs and ODDs in here...) and has the added bonus of 2 front USB ports. The front panel wiring would need to be modified for use, however. The case comes with the original CPU shroud, but I cannot get it to fit for the life of me.










This case is coming with the pictured PSU, which is an SFF Hipro, 140w if memory serves. This PSU does have an ATX to SFF adapter, however. The PSU is *untested*, and as such will be classed as a bonus if it works. This case will take a standard ATX PSU with a little careful maneuvering, but you will find fitting an ODD difficult if not impossible if you choose to do this. This case would be excellent for a modding project.










Another small bonus that no-one will want, need, or care about, is the Windows Millennium COA on the side panel.

Please remember that due to the weight of the case, shipping outside of the UK will cost quite a lot, and as such I would severely NOT recommend going for this if you are in the US. All postage from me will go through Royal Mail.

I shall wait for TriBeCa to add it, and assign it a value in Credits.

More stuff will be added this weekend, so watch this space!


----------



## xd_1771

There has been a slight change in plans. I have decided that *I am going to be relinquishing my 9600GT claim*. My family has decided to hold back on the plan to build my sis a small dedicated The Sims PC for herself (as long as she doesn't find out what The Sims 3 is) and she can still play Sims 2 on mom's laptop. The only other place that 9600 could go to is one of the two HTPCs in the house (only one of which current plays HD media).... but I already have an 8400GS there that is fine for GPU accelerated video

Since *TheGrapist was the first claim after mine I will be PM-ing first regarding the card and will be PM-ing kick about this decision as well*. If he doesn't accept or reply... then it would go in order to the second, third, etc. people who wanted to claim it. PMs will be sent out to the appropriate people immediately after this post.

The current 8400GS I have plays GPU-accelerated video fine, so upgrade focus has changed to providing a better CPU/mobo for non-GPU accelerated playback, with other specific focuses on low power consumption, cool running & low profile. Standard-definition movies that aren't in a GPU-accelerable format stutter quite a bit running off a 3Ghz Pentium 4. Just to let everyone know, this is what I'm looking for - both here and on the Craigslist market where I'm willing to pay.

--------

On the other hand, I anticipate the second HTPC (standard-def media, for now) will be moving to a SATA capable platform soon, so I am claiming the 80GB SATA HDD. Once I receive that HDD and HTPC#2 gets new parts (likely the P4 3Ghz/DDR RAM from HTPC#1) I will be giving back a 160GB IDE HDD to the community


----------



## reflex99

/claim

3rd in line i am?


----------



## xd_1771

I believe you would be 4th, it goes in this order:
TheGrapist
kaxel
JoshuaaT
You (reflex99)
Please tell me if I missed anyone. TheGrapist is aware of this though, he has PMed me back asking about my relinquishing. In any case, the discretion goes to kick as he was the one who posted this.

I promise I'll avoid such confusion as much as I can in claims the next time around, now that I'm fairly aware of what rules exist here.

Another thing I'm going to put up right now: *2x128MB DDR-266 CL2.5 SODIMMs.* There's nowhere I could put it or test it in - the one place I could, it is broken and I'm getting rid of that tomorrow. This could be useful if anyone has a really old laptop they want to refurbish.


----------



## JoshuaaT

I'm backing out of this one. You can take my place Reflex.


----------



## Onions

hi i love this idea







ill offer up a pair of 8600 gts







as well as a somewhat broken (but still works sometimes) mpc 655 -b water pump.


----------



## TheGrapist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions;12603757*
> hi i love this idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill offer up a pair of 8600 gts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as well as a somewhat broken (but still works sometimes) mpc 655 -b water pump.


could i claim the 8600's instead of that 9600


----------



## kaxel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGrapist;12604300*
> could i claim the 8600's instead of that 9600


Okay. Cool. Sounds good to me. So it is settled? If he doesn't want it, I'll take the 9600 gt.


----------



## TheGrapist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaxel;12604576*
> Okay. Cool. Sounds good to me. So it is settled? If he doesn't want it, I'll take the 9600 gt.


well would i be able to claim both cards? the 8600's that is


----------



## xd_1771

Miracles happen








In fact TheGrapist told me that he too is building his sister a Sims 3 PC








TheGrapist: If you had enough credits I'm sure you could claim both, but remember reflex99 is looking for a card too (unless he states otherwise)

On the other hand, is there anyone here that has any sort of motherboard/CPU upgrade from a Pentium 4? (i.e. at least K8 dual core) Come on, let my HTPC have it good


----------



## TheGrapist

eh i dont have anything else to put up so i'll just stay with my 9600gt claim


----------



## JoshuaaT

I have a few boxes of computer stuff I will go through tomorrow. I'm not sure what's in them anymore.


----------



## xd_1771

*Crosses fingers for a motherboard/CPU*









Looks like seems to be working well so far, with The Grapist getting a 9600GT and kaxel & reflex99 each would be getting an 8600GTS. I like to see that everyone's satisfied here


----------



## JoshuaaT

^^ Does it matter what socket the cpu or motherboard is?


----------



## reflex99

Go ahead and cross out one of the copies of portal.

I traded it to Deadpool for some ram that arrived today!


----------



## xd_1771

Something that'd be an upgrade from a Socket 775 P4 3Ghz, so at least AMD K8, preferably dual core & up
Even RAM type doesn't matter... I'll figure out myself. Heck, someone here was giving away a 2x1 DDR2-1066 kit just earlier (though he pulled back due to some apparent problems).... or I could find another good Craigslist deal for that. I'm going to have a good supply of cold hard cash soon anyway, and I still have an unused Newegg gift card. What with memory discount codes and such popping up out of nowhere I think I'll be able to score something good.

reflex99: What RAM? Is it decent









Anyone have some small fans? i.e. 60MM, 50MM, not too loud... I've heard a small fan will drastically improve VRM temps, currently around 60C load on my 790XT-UD4P (fairly safe, but I'd rather have em at 35C load or so!) so I'm interested. I've got some bigger fans (80MM) up if you need em, remember.

VRM heatsinks (or something similar i.e. GPU memory heatsinks) I'm interested in too, to give the 3+1 phase in a Biostar A785GE (powering a 95W Athlon II x4 non-OC w/stock cooler) a good amount of cool. EDIT: Due to some capacitors in the way, small ones like Enzotech MOS-C1 would be better


----------



## reflex99

OCZ Fatal1ty 1066MHz 5-5-5-15(?) 2.1V

2X1GB


----------



## xd_1771

Oh, you claimed that







nice, you should try and see if they're Micron D9 ICs... they just might be








Also, does anyone here have any Akasa AK-CB002 or similar?
Thanks


----------



## reflex99

I am not peeling off the heatsink.

This is going into my hobo rig.

I already got:
Celeron 326 (free off OCN)
OCZ DDR2 (free/traded for portal)
now i just need to find a decent OC board, and it will be DICE time.


----------



## xd_1771

I meant, look it up online (do a search)
Or perhaps just see how far it'll OC by OC-ing it!


----------



## Markeh

Right, I have 2 suggestions for this thread, if anyone's interested.

Allow 2 or 3 of the most active people (such as xd, perhaps?) to edit the spreadsheet and add new items on, as well as assigning credit values, then the list will be kept well updated.

And add a location column pointing out where each item is. I know most items so far are either in Canada or the US, but it'd still be nice to know before we claim them.

Anyway, more to add on Sunday, possible motherboard/CPU combos (but nothing like K8 dual core), and some random odds and sods.


----------



## kaxel

I don't want to claim an 8600 gt. Someone else feel free.


----------



## xd_1771

Me and TriBeCa have discussed before allowing me to edit the spreadsheet before when he's away, now that I've figured out how to work Google Spreadsheets doing the AMD Motherboard VRM info tables.


----------



## Markeh

I'd love to claim that 8600 but I doubt I have enough points until my case is put on.


----------



## Whippet_Good

Well, I have no Rep or trader rating so, is it still ok for me to offer up something?


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:


> While I would like for this to open to all members, if you have NO trader rating and have been a member of the site for less than 3 months or have less than 20 rep, you will not receive credits until after your offered item(s) has shipped. Everyone else receives credits as soon as they offer an item, under the assumption they will ship when the time comes.


You're okay but fall under this category. What do you have?


----------



## Whippet_Good

I upgraded to office 2010 and now I have a copy of office 2007 enterprise that I don't need. No shipping involved since I can just forward my email with the key and download link. EULA allows for a one time transfer to a third party.


----------



## xd_1771

Your credit probably wouldn't be valid until the software is given away, but this would probably 1. be claimed fast 2. be done fast after being claimed








Good luck!


----------



## kaxel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whippet_Good;12615999*
> I upgraded to office 2010 and now I have a copy of office 2007 enterprise that I don't need. No shipping involved since I can just forward my email with the key and download link. EULA allows for a one time transfer to a third party.


How do we know it is legit?

This isn't allowed elsewhere in the forums. I doubt it is allowed here.


----------



## xd_1771

A picture with the key blacked out (as done with some of the games on here) and your name in it (notepad window or write it down somewhere) would suffice I think.


----------



## Dr.X

Quote:


> While I would like for this to open to all members, if you have NO trader rating and have been a member of the site for less than 3 months or have less than 20 rep, you will not receive credits until after your offered item(s) has shipped. Everyone else receives credits as soon as they offer an item, under the assumption they will ship when the time comes.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;12615689*
> You're okay but fall under this category. What do you have?


yeah but hes been a member for over 3 months. It says 3 months or 20 rep. lest I'm hopeful that is how it is so post to work seeing as my 3 months is coming up in 10 days. If not the or should be removed so it is more clear.


----------



## Whippet_Good

No prob. Here's a copy of my order confirmation. I did not order the physical media. Didn't feel like paying the extra $10.


----------



## kaxel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whippet_Good;12620360*
> No prob. Here's a copy of my order confirmation. I did not order the physical media. Didn't feel like paying the extra $10.


I believe the Home Use Program is a program by which Microsoft allows businesses' employees to purchase the software at a discount. The program is for only employees of the company.


----------



## Onions

it includes a third party transfer (im like 90% sure)


----------



## Whippet_Good

here's the link for the HUP license http://www.microsofthup.com/hupus/de...?culture=en-US
open the license pdf and search for "third". It says "The first user of the software may make a one-time transfer of the software and this agreement, by transferring the genuine proof of license directly to a third party."

I don't think I've had to work so hard to give something away for free.


----------



## Onions

lol i was looking through that lol just failed to use ctrl-f


----------



## JoshuaaT

I just paid for badatgames18 to ship that M4A87TD.

@xd_1771, I didn't have time today to go through the boxes. Hopefully I can do it tomorrow.


----------



## RonB94GT

I just upgraded my PSU so don't need the one in my sig rig. I just don't see anything worth swapping it for.


----------



## xd_1771

RonB94GT: Claiming this PSU, I'm stuck on an OEM Seasonic right now with no warranty and no sleeved cables so I guess it's a worthwhile upgrade. To make up, I'm putting up one Kingwin KA-9226ACU heatsink. Full copper!







And if there's anything else you might need... just ask!


----------



## Capwn

So lame. Everytime anything worth while comes up. XD is like "I want it, no now I dont. Okay I want it..." The thread has wasted enough of my time...

Almost seems like the people running the thread have an unfair advantage, They get to decide what things are worth, and then get first dibs basically .


----------



## xd_1771

Well, sorry about that... this time I'm sure I want it, i.e. I already have money in PayPal waiting to be used to pay for shipping, no need to wait a week or two for transfers or anything. We have been thinking of a multi-credit system for some time, but I'm not the one who's completely in charge here, so I'm not the person to complain to.


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;12633604*
> RonB94GT: Claiming this PSU, I'm stuck on an OEM Seasonic right now with no warranty and no sleeved cables so I guess it's a worthwhile upgrade. To make up, I'm putting up one Kingwin KA-9226ACU heatsink. Full copper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if there's anything else you might need... just ask!


Did you read fully? I didn't say I was putting it up. I said their wasn't anything worth swaping for. If I ever see anything I will out it up.


----------



## xd_1771

Ah, should've been a bit more clear on that. Anyways, doesn't hurt to ask for anything you might actually need... after all it's the purpose of Swap Meet. There are a few items I haven't put up, you might want.

My Kingwin heatsink is staying up, since no one on Craigslist'd probably be interested in this anyway.... have fun paying for shipping though to whoever claims it, it's fairly heavy







Regarding its condition, everything looks to be in shape, but there are a few bent fins near the top that can 1. be bent back 2. shouldn't affect performance that much anyway.


----------



## kaxel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capwn;12633637*
> so lame. Everytime anything worth while comes up. Xd is like "i want it, no now i dont. Okay i want it..." the thread has wasted enough of my time...
> 
> Almost seems like the people running the thread have an unfair advantage, they get to decide what things are worth, and then get first dibs basically .


+1


----------



## gillbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Capwn*


So lame. Everytime anything worth while comes up. XD is like "I want it, no now I dont. Okay I want it..." The thread has wasted enough of my time...

Almost seems like the people running the thread have an unfair advantage, They get to decide what things are worth, and then get first dibs basically .


This is part of the reason I bowed out of this in the beginning. The "seller" should have the last right of refusal to sell or not and if they see someone grabbing everything up they should just say no. Put your stuff up in a post and let people send you an offer, if you don't want it say no. Simple and no maintenance required. This way, in an ideal situation, the OP/thread maintainers shouldn't be allowed to get anything IMHO.


----------



## kaxel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gillbot*


This is part of the reason I bowed out of this in the beginning. The "seller" should have the last right of refusal to sell or not and if they see someone grabbing everything up they should just say no. Put your stuff up in a post and let people send you an offer, if you don't want it say no. Simple and no maintenance required. This way, in an ideal situation, the OP/thread maintainers shouldn't be allowed to get anything IMHO.


This would completely negate this idea though. That is pretty much exactly how the "for sale/trade" section works. I suppose it may just be better to use that section...,


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kaxel*


This would completely negate this idea though. That is pretty much exactly how the "for sale/trade" section works. I suppose it may just be better to use that section...,


Exactly, none of us are being specific out of this. If you want a direct trade, either post that you want a direct trade before giving out anything, or go to the for sale/trade section. I'm just using my credits... I have them, and I can use them. There shouldn't be any problem with that even if I hog most of the good stuff, and I try to be fair on here sometimes. I was even contemplating putting my original SS-650HT up on here if I would've gotten that HX620, sorry if I didn't tell you guys that earlier.


----------



## kaxel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;12642979*
> Exactly, none of us are being specific out of this. If you want a direct trade, either post that you want a direct trade before giving out anything, or go to the for sale/trade section. I'm just using my credits... I have them, and I can use them. There shouldn't be any problem with that even if I hog most of the good stuff, and I try to be fair on here sometimes. I was even contemplating putting my original SS-650HT up on here if I would've gotten that HX620, sorry if I didn't tell you guys that earlier.


I was contemplating putting my whole rig up if I found the right hose clamp.


----------



## Triangle

I have a P4 s478 2GHz CPU
(I don't know if it works though.)

Will be back with more.


----------



## Triangle

Intel s478 Celeron D 2.8 GHz
(not sure if this one works either.


----------



## i n f a m o u s

I've got a desktop SAMSUNG 40GB SATA HDD w/ cable and a 2Wire at&t DSL modem without the accessories.


----------



## ramenbuoy

1. Audigy 2ZS soundcard (7.1 i believe)

I will post more once I figure out what I can swap


----------



## Onions

ill take teh sound card


----------



## BrownJello

Can I put a broken Xbox on here? For parts of course (GPU Broken, cannot be fixed out of factory).


----------



## Onions

is it a 360?


----------



## ramenbuoy

Does anyone have any lga775 processors?

@ Onions, I should be able to ship out Saturday or Monday. I will let you know costs when I go to FedEx.


----------



## TheGrapist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramenbuoy;12659232*
> 1. Audigy 2ZS soundcard (7.1 i believe)
> 
> I will post more once I figure out what I can swap


i've got the non zs version,an old card but still great


----------



## ramenbuoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGrapist;12684220*
> i've got the non zs version,an old card but still great


Is the 2zs better than an X-Fi xtreme gamer? I have both cards and I am debating which to get rid of, because it seems that Onions only needs a soundcard sooooo...


----------



## Onions

yep lol ill take what ever one you dont want to use


----------



## xd_1771

There is a socket 775 Pentium 4 3Ghz up, it ships from Ontario, Canada.
I have some more items to put up here, just need to get my parts reorganized and to find more shipping boxes to use.


----------



## reflex99

Which P4?

Called if it is a decent one.


----------



## xd_1771

hold it now, ramenbuoy asked first








It's first on the list, a 3Ghz Pentium 4 S775
There are other Pentium 4s there at slower speed but socket unlabelled

I have no use for Pentium 4s anymore. In fact, there's one I have I'm trying to replace. I'll probably put that up here once I get new parts for both my HTPCs.


----------



## JoshuaaT

I just got the board from badatgames18. Excuse the crappy cell phone picture.


----------



## TheGrapist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshuaaT;12697459*
> I just got the board from badatgames18. Excuse the crappy cell phone picture.


nice case,awesome free board i kinda hate you


----------



## xd_1771

Guess what everyone
My Craigslist plans just backfired. They apparently have huge problems with me trying to get rid of useless & small denominations of SDRAM.

Which means there's only one place left for my smaller spare SDRAM to go and that's here.
So anyways, even though there would only be very few of you if at all who could use this... enjoy:
- 2x256MB, 133Mhz, 3-4-4-6 latencies
- 1x256MB, 133Mhz, 3-3-3-6 latencies - $10
- 2x128MB, 100Mhz, unknown latencies (assuming 3-2-2-5)
- 2x128MB, 100Mhz, 3-2-2-5 latencies - $5
- 1x128MB, 133Mhz, SS, 3-3-3-6 latencies - $5
- 1x64MB, 100Mhz, 2-2-2-5 latencies
- 1x16MB, 100Mhz, 3-3-3-6 latencies

I'll most likely give back also the smaller 128MB SDRAM DIMMs (just keeping the 512MB ones) TriBeCa has sent me as well, once they get here.


----------



## ramenbuoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;12685901*
> hold it now, ramenbuoy asked first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's first on the list, a 3Ghz Pentium 4 S775
> There are other Pentium 4s there at slower speed but socket unlabelled
> 
> I have no use for Pentium 4s anymore. In fact, there's one I have I'm trying to replace. I'll probably put that up here once I get new parts for both my HTPCs.


Ok, thank you so much! do u know if its a dual core or anything? Just gotta make sure its faster than my htpc processor.

Onions, I will ship out Monday. Does that men I get trader rep?

Thanks everyone, sorry I am on my cellphone.


----------



## kaxel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;12698695*
> Guess what everyone
> My Craigslist plans just backfired. They apparently have huge problems with me trying to get rid of useless & small denominations of SDRAM.
> 
> Which means there's only one place left for my smaller spare SDRAM to go and that's here.
> So anyways, even though there would only be very few of you if at all who could use this... enjoy:
> - 2x256MB, 133Mhz, 3-4-4-6 latencies
> - 1x256MB, 133Mhz, 3-3-3-6 latencies - $10
> - 2x128MB, 100Mhz, unknown latencies (assuming 3-2-2-5)
> - 2x128MB, 100Mhz, 3-2-2-5 latencies - $5
> - 1x128MB, 133Mhz, SS, 3-3-3-6 latencies - $5
> - 1x64MB, 100Mhz, 2-2-2-5 latencies
> - 1x16MB, 100Mhz, 3-3-3-6 latencies
> 
> I'll most likely give back also the smaller 128MB SDRAM DIMMs (just keeping the 512MB ones) TriBeCa has sent me as well, once they get here.


That is so awesome of you. Thanks for piling all of the garbage you can't sell in here so you can swap for items you can sell.


----------



## xd_1771

The reason I didn't put it up here is because there's really nearly nobody on here who could use SDRAM anymore. Why not make a small profit then over there, since the Vancouver Craigslist market is somewhat bigger and cuold probably use the SDRAM a lot more than us OCNers would. Now that Craigslist has pretty much kicked me out, why not put it here. I don't care if the whole jargon is worth just 1 credit, or even .5 credits. It's taking up space on my desk and I really don't want it there anymore.

I intend to only swap for parts I can use. The 2x1GB DDR2 SODIMMs I've claimed are in my mom's laptop and they have not only proved a benefit in performance, but stability; the original 1x2 SODIMM actually may have been unstable, it gave her problems rising from sleep mode sometimes; I don't think I told you that. The 512MB SDRAM DIMMs I got from TriBeCa will be going into a build for my uncle that I plan to ship in an SFF case to the Philippines soon.

I don't understand why a whole bunch of you are sticking the complaints on me, of all people. I'm a participator just as the rest of you. I look for parts, I give some back. Perhaps you're intimidated by my bigger stakes and the idea of most of my profit coming from floppy disk drives? When I originally put those up, I was actually quite skeptical as to why a floppy drive would even be worth 0.5 credits.... another guy had one up and it was also worth 0.5. TriBeCa put those up for 0.5 for this reason:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriBeCa;12277473*
> while a CD-RW drive is techinically more advanced than a 3.5" floppy, I also see it as vastly more likely that a 3.5" floppy drive would be of use to someone. The media read/written by a CD-RW is also read/written by current tech (DVD-RW), whereas it's entirely feasible that someone would have a 3.5" floppy that they want to get data off of, but don't have a drive. Hell, I have a P35 MB whose RAID controller driver will only work if you load them off a floppy if you haven't installed windows yet (which you haven't, if you're going to install it on the RAID array).


If it makes you any more happy, I will PM TriBeCa and have those reduced to 0.25. Heck, if it makes you any happier, I'll have a whole bunch of my items reduced in credit value.

All that aside, I have a new item of no use for me to put up. It is an AVC LGA1366 tower heatsink w/92mm fan. I checked the mounting hole alignment, looks like it takes on the LGA1366 socket. I have no backplate for this though (I think it needs to be either a screw-in backplate used for this, you could probably get away with nuts & bolts too). Pictures in a moment.


----------



## Markeh

Is TriBeCa returning soon? Wanna know how much the case is worth, might have some stuff I want to claim for a spare system.


----------



## TriBeCa

I'm back! Sorry about the long absence. Spreadsheet should be fully updated--let me know if I missed anything.

xd_1771, PM me with your email address and I'll add you with editing privileges to the spreadsheet. That way, if I'm away for a while again you can pick up the slack. The RAM I shipped still hasn't arrived? Here's the photo of it:









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Markeh;12605612*
> Right, I have 2 suggestions for this thread, if anyone's interested.
> 
> Allow 2 or 3 of the most active people (such as xd, perhaps?) to edit the spreadsheet and add new items on, as well as assigning credit values, then the list will be kept well updated.
> 
> And add a location column pointing out where each item is. I know most items so far are either in Canada or the US, but it'd still be nice to know before we claim them./QUOTE]
> 
> Done and done, just adding xd_1771 for now because he's obviously very active. If anyone would like to nominate someone else, let me know. The location column is in there but I haven't started filling it in yet--I'll try to get to that tonight.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Capwn;12633637*
> So lame. Everytime anything worth while comes up. XD is like "I want it, no now I dont. Okay I want it..." The thread has wasted enough of my time...
> 
> Almost seems like the people running the thread have an unfair advantage, They get to decide what things are worth, and then get first dibs basically .
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaxel;12637000*
> +1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "people" running this thread is just me, and I do not get first dibs. It's first-come first-served, if you have a better suggestion go ahead and make it. As for deciding what things are worth, I have no sympathy at all for anyone who doesn't like how the system is set up, because I've been trying to for like a month to get people to post what they think stuff should be worth so I don't have to decide on my own, but although like 5 people have complained about the system only ONE PERSON has bothered to post what they think about what stuff should be worth. So either get your ass in the discussion thread or shut the $%^& up.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gillbot;12641616*
> This is part of the reason I bowed out of this in the beginning. The "seller" should have the last right of refusal to sell or not and if they see someone grabbing everything up they should just say no. Put your stuff up in a post and let people send you an offer, if you don't want it say no. Simple and no maintenance required. This way, in an ideal situation, the OP/thread maintainers shouldn't be allowed to get anything IMHO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I shouldn't be allowed to use the swap meet because I've been running it? How does that make any sense? See my response to Capwn above, if you don't like it you've had plenty of opportunity to do something about it. But then again, your post also makes it clear that you've completely misunderstood the point of this thread. It's not about person A and B swapping items with each other, it's so that people can swap items through multiple intermediaries. Person A might have a use for my item, but I have no use for anything he has on offer. But I have a use for person C's item. So we all get to get what we need via the swap meet, without having to work out a complicated three-way (or in some cases 5-way) trade.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BrownJello;12683526*
> Can I put a broken Xbox on here? For parts of course (GPU Broken, cannot be fixed out of factory).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Onions;12683676*
> is it a 360?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uhh, yeah I didn't put this up because I have no idea if it has any value at all. Could other people comment on this? And obviously we need to know if it's a 360 or not.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;12706928*
> The reason I didn't put it up here is because there's really nearly nobody on here who could use SDRAM anymore. Why not make a small profit then over there, since the Vancouver Craigslist market is somewhat bigger and cuold probably use the SDRAM a lot more than us OCNers would. Now that Craigslist has pretty much kicked me out, why not put it here. I don't care if the whole jargon is worth just 1 credit, or even .5 credits. It's taking up space on my desk and I really don't want it there anymore.
> 
> I intend to only swap for parts I can use. The 2x1GB DDR2 SODIMMs I've claimed are in my mom's laptop and they have not only proved a benefit in performance, but stability; the original 1x2 SODIMM actually may have been unstable, it gave her problems rising from sleep mode sometimes; I don't think I told you that. The 512MB SDRAM DIMMs I got from TriBeCa will be going into a build for my uncle that I plan to ship in an SFF case to the Philippines soon.
> 
> I don't understand why a whole bunch of you are sticking the complaints on me, of all people. I'm a participator just as the rest of you. I look for parts, I give some back. Perhaps you're intimidated by my bigger stakes and the idea of most of my profit coming from floppy disk drives? When I originally put those up, I was actually quite skeptical as to why a floppy drive would even be worth 0.5 credits.... another guy had one up and it was also worth 0.5. TriBeCa put those up for 0.5 for this reason:
> 
> If it makes you any more happy, I will PM TriBeCa and have those reduced to 0.25. Heck, if it makes you any happier, I'll have a whole bunch of my items reduced in credit value.
> 
> All that aside, I have a new item of no use for me to put up. It is an AVC LGA1366 tower heatsink w/92mm fan. I checked the mounting hole alignment, looks like it takes on the LGA1366 socket. I have no backplate for this though (I think it needs to be either a screw-in backplate used for this, you could probably get away with nuts & bolts too). Pictures in a moment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I put all the RAM up for 0.5 credits, which is approximately equivalent to the 0.25 I gave myself for the SDRAM I had up (since you put um a lot more DIMMs).
> 
> I also went through the whole media drives section and knocked and basically everything in there down to 0.25 (except the DVD-W drives). I'm also not allowing any further floppy, CD-ROM, DVD-ROM, or DVD-W drives to be posted until some of these are claimed.
Click to expand...


----------



## TriBeCa

I was also asked a while back to put up pics of the AMD system I'm offering. Shipping in the US will cost in the ballpark of $40 (when in the box it will ship in, it is 35 lbs and measures 22" x 20" x 10.5"), but other than that it's free to whoever wants it. I guarantee it all works fine.










It has a really great case design for it's age. It's a single thumb screw, three panel design--the panels slide on and off really easily. It's pictured here (sorry it's so blurry):










Finally, here's what's under the hood. That's an aftermarket cooler. It currently has three HDDs in it, although I may pull one or two out--regardless, I guarantee it will ship with at least 100GB of HD space.


----------



## Triangle

I have some cables I am going to put up soon...


----------



## TriBeCa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *triangle;12708297*
> I have some cables I am going to put up soon...


no more IDE cables please, we have more than enough posted already.


----------



## Triangle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriBeCa;12708332*
> no more IDE cables please, we have more than enough posted already.


I have sata cables.

Do we have too much memory..??

What does 'pending' mean on the speadsheet by my CPUs..??


----------



## JoshuaaT

TriBeCa, my offer is still open to help with the spreadsheet. You should put the dimensions and weight of that thing so people can get a closer shipping estimate.


----------



## Triangle

5 unopened SATA II cables.
They are red.


----------



## JoshuaaT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *triangle;12708446*
> 5 unopened SATA II cables.


Color?


----------



## TriBeCa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *triangle;12708390*
> I have sata cables.
> 
> Do we have too much memory..??
> 
> What does 'pending' mean on the speadsheet by my CPUs..??


Sorry, I forgot to explain that. I put pending because I didn't want to give out credits for chips that might or might not work. Is there any way you can test them?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshuaaT;12708395*
> TriBeCa, my offer is still open to help with the spreadsheet. You should put the dimensions and weight of that thing so people can get a closer shipping estimate.


I'll edit that in, good idea.


----------



## Triangle

Ok. I will see. I don't have a s478 mobo.


----------



## xd_1771

Wow, the list grew








I hope no one has a problem with me being able to edit the spreadsheet, it seems that trust on me in this thread has been faltering lately....

About the RAM, hasn't arrived... but eh, it seems I get things late all the time







Mr. Original's memory was slightly late, a Mushkin T-Shirt I won that would've taken 1 week took 2 1/2 months to arrive even.

At the moment still looking for a CPU/mobo combo. I spy a nice low power AM2 CPU in for sale... I'm not too familiar with older AMD arch. performance, but would this be a good upgrade from 1.6Ghz K7 CPU in HTPC2?

One last thing I'd like to ask and it doesn't involve a claim for myself; whatever happened to the claims of the video cards (9600, 8600...) they're still on the open offers list? If not moved with proper claims identified, things could get pretty confusing here...


----------



## Onions

no ones claimed them as far as i know


----------



## TriBeCa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshuaaT;12708395*
> TriBeCa, my offer is still open to help with the spreadsheet. You should put the dimensions and weight of that thing so people can get a closer shipping estimate.


I totally missed the first part of your post the first time--go ahead and PM me your email and I'll add you. 3 of us should be more than enough for now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;12709341*
> One last thing I'd like to ask and it doesn't involve a claim for myself; whatever happened to the claims of the video cards (9600, 8600...) they're still on the open offers list? If not moved with proper claims identified, things could get pretty confusing here...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions;12709413*
> no ones claimed them as far as i know


What Onions said.


----------



## xd_1771

I'm currently working on updating the locations.
I have no need for a video card at the moment, however I might ask a few friends later on, in case.

I've also been working on making the table a bit easier to see/figure out.


----------



## TheGrapist

i claimed the 9600gt and have been pm'ing back and forth with kick so put it as claimed or pending please


----------



## Triangle

I wish someone would put a s478 mobo up so I can check my two CPUs


----------



## xd_1771

infamous, tell me more about the 2Wire at&t DSL modem you have... is it an internal PCI one? My dad is looking for that at the moment

TriBeCa how do you feel about using bit.ly links to make the "links" area smaller and make the entire table more easily visible on wide monitors; I'm on a 1920x1080 and it's still too wide at the moment despite this


----------



## TriBeCa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


I'm currently working on updating the locations.
I have no need for a video card at the moment, however I might ask a few friends later on, in case.

I've also been working on making the table a bit easier to see/figure out.


Thanks for the doing the locations, and I love the formatting. I'm not in California though, so I changed my location to NYC, which is correct










Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


infamous, tell me more about the 2Wire at&t DSL modem you have... is it an internal PCI one? My dad is looking for that at the moment

TriBeCa how do you feel about using bit.ly links to make the "links" area smaller and make the entire table more easily visible on wide monitors; I'm on a 1920x1080 and it's still too wide at the moment despite this


On my 1680 x 1050 it shows sender, item, credits, and location without having to scroll to the right. So I don't see a need to shrink those links. Getting a short URL for every single post is a pain when posting, and nothing that's pertinent is displayed to the right of the link anyway. I'd rather just keep it as is.


----------



## Triangle

I am in Cali.


----------



## i n f a m o u s

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


infamous, tell me more about the 2Wire at&t DSL modem you have... is it an internal PCI one? My dad is looking for that at the moment


It's actually one of these.

http://www.viawireless.com/pics/2wire_DSL_Modem.jpg


----------



## Dr.X

Im in Chicago il


----------



## Markeh

Question: I want to claim an item but am unsure whether international postage is worth it. Can I claim it, find out the cost, and if it's OK go through with it, but if not "unclaim" it?


----------



## xd_1771

Best PM the person concerning the shipping cost first. When you are ready to claim, then post it on the site, then send the final "confirmed" PM to him.


----------



## Markeh

OK, Will do that now, cheers.


----------



## Djmatrix32

Remove me! My cousin needed it


----------



## TheGrapist

i'd like to put up a geforce 6200 le pcie assuming it would be valued at 1 point and i could claim the above board


----------



## TriBeCa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Markeh;12713300*
> Question: I want to claim an item but am unsure whether international postage is worth it. Can I claim it, find out the cost, and if it's OK go through with it, but if not "unclaim" it?


I think you should be able to hold your claim for a reasonable amount of time. Otherwise it excessively penalizes people outside of the US/Canada in the first-come first-served system.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGrapist;12715064*
> i'd like to put up a geforce 6200 le pcie assuming it would be valued at 1 point and i could claim the above board


Yeah, sounds good for 1 point. What manufacturer and how much VRAM does it have?


----------



## TheGrapist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriBeCa;12715158*
> I think you should be able to hold your claim for a reasonable amount of time. Otherwise it excessively penalizes people outside of the US/Canada in the first-come first-served system.
> 
> Yeah, sounds good for 1 point. What manufacturer and how much VRAM does it have?


it's an evga model and it has 128mb i believe,i use it as a backup card/testing.it's old and had a few busted caps on it so i replaced them and it works great








EDIT:i forgot to mention it is passively cooled


----------



## TheGrapist

alright,i'd like to claim DJmatrix32's mobo.....and tribeca i'm in california


----------



## BrownJello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions;12683676*
> is it a 360?


White Xbox 360, GPU is broken, cannot be fixed without factory work, I disassembled and put the X-Clamp fix on, only to find out that the GPU was broken. Its one of the early models, 20 gig Pro system, died on me ~ a year ago.


----------



## xd_1771

Sorry TheGrapist, no can do unless you relinquish the 9600GT - you're out of credits








Never mind, saw the card put up. Updating!
EDIT: Oh, already updated


----------



## Triangle

I am putting 3 more red sata II cables up.


----------



## steamboat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ascaii;12294506*
> Current offers from my side:
> 
> IBM Model M replacement parts (I'm willing to go for small quantities of these...)
> -springs
> -keys / keycaps
> 
> 80mm fans, ive got a box full
> 
> 3* Molex Y splitter cables
> 
> Remember, i'm in europe, so insured shipping would be pretty expensive. Uninsured shipping is affordable for small items like these.


how many 80mm fans do you have, what kind are they, pic possible? do you know what the shipping would be to fl?


----------



## Triangle

More info on the 8600GTS's please.


----------



## Markeh

I'm provisionally claiming one of the 8600GTS's until I get news on postage back from Onions.

PM'd him earlier (he was the one I was referring to)

If it helps, I know that they're both PCI-E, and both XFX.


----------



## Onions

they have never been oc. i recieved them a while back when 8800's were killin it (i believe) they both work as far i know (tested about 2 months ago) im gonna check em again in a week or so if i still have them my rig is down temp. one of then the shroud over the hs look sto be cut a small bit however it has the better temps if memory serves


----------



## Triangle

So, only 1 is avaliable?
or are both..??


----------



## Onions

one atm waiting for a reply to the pm.....


----------



## Triangle

Darn.... i was going to claim both. Well then, I am not claiming either....


----------



## Onions

if he backs out you can claim both


----------



## mixxwell

I got some old stone age stuff to swap if possible.









1. Creative Labs PCI Sound Card (CT4740)
2. Internal 3.5" Floppy Drive from a Win98 IBM
3. Creative Labs Modem Blaster Flash 56K Modem (DI5630)
4. Gamers Factory USB Game Pad (G60310A)
5. AMD K6 CPU from Win98 IBM


----------



## gillbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;12642979*
> Exactly, none of us are being specific out of this. If you want a direct trade, either post that you want a direct trade before giving out anything, or go to the for sale/trade section. I'm just using my credits... I have them, and I can use them. There shouldn't be any problem with that even if I hog most of the good stuff, and I try to be fair on here sometimes. I was even contemplating putting my original SS-650HT up on here if I would've gotten that HX620, sorry if I didn't tell you guys that earlier.


I get that, but this whole system is just overly complicated and too high maintenance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriBeCa;12708187*
> The "people" running this thread is just me, and I do not get first dibs. It's first-come first-served, if you have a better suggestion go ahead and make it. As for deciding what things are worth, I have no sympathy at all for anyone who doesn't like how the system is set up, because I've been trying to for like a month to get people to post what they think stuff should be worth so I don't have to decide on my own, but although like 5 people have complained about the system only ONE PERSON has bothered to post what they think about what stuff should be worth. So either get your ass in the discussion thread or shut the $%^& up.
> 
> So I shouldn't be allowed to use the swap meet because I've been running it? How does that make any sense? See my response to Capwn above, if you don't like it you've had plenty of opportunity to do something about it. But then again, your post also makes it clear that you've completely misunderstood the point of this thread. It's not about person A and B swapping items with each other, it's so that people can swap items through multiple intermediaries. Person A might have a use for my item, but I have no use for anything he has on offer. But I have a use for person C's item. So we all get to get what we need via the swap meet, without having to work out a complicated three-way (or in some cases 5-way) trade.


Accusations have already been made, and since the "maintainers" are quite active in the thread, it appears shady. I AM NOT SAYING IT IS, but the perception is there. Also, as for me doing something about it, I volunteered early when the other thread was going on and was brushed aside so no, I'll just bow out now. If you prefer to address anything else with me, PM or email works better.


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mixxwell;12723876*
> I got some old stone age stuff to swap if possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Creative Labs PCI Sound Card (CT4740)
> 2. Internal 3.5" Floppy Drive from a Win98 IBM
> 3. Creative Labs Modem Blaster Flash 56K Modem (DI5630)
> 4. Gamers Factory USB Game Pad (G60310A)
> 5. AMD K6 CPU from Win98 IBM


Can you provide more info about this i.e. about the K6 CPU, and most especially about the 56k modem which I'm interested in
Thanks!

EDIT: NVM, dad doesn't need 56k modem anymore. Graph updated. Gotta go!


----------



## Markeh

Being very over-kind, I'm going to relinquish the 8600 GTS, as I'm not in need and it doesn't look like it's suitable for what I'm going to do.

I will PM Onions and inform him about this now (despite the fact I've already sent him about 3 PMs today







)


----------



## mixxwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;12726867*
> Can you provide more info about this i.e. about the K6 CPU, and most especially about the 56k modem which I'm interested in
> Thanks!
> 
> EDIT: NVM, dad doesn't need 56k modem anymore. Graph updated. Gotta go!


I just know that the K6 is a 450 MHz Processor.







And the 56K modem I'm really not sure about, I just pulled it out of my super old IBM.









Edit: I also got 2 sticks of unknown PC100 SDRAM from the IBM as well (I know one is a 64MB, not sure about the other), a heatsink for the K6, 6-7 ft CAT5 Ethernet cable, Another 56K PCI Modem (with original box, manual, phone line), DragonBall Z: Legacy of Goku GBA Game (Cartridge Only), MDK2 Armageddon PS2 Game (Disk Only), & Inkjet Color Ink Refill Kit (New in box).


----------



## Triangle

then I claim the 8600GTS's until I get a PM back from onions.


----------



## Markeh

Onions has replied to my post, and I now do not hold any claim to the 8600 GTS, therefore I'd say it's triangles.


----------



## mixxwell

I found some more stuff I could put up for swap. Pretty much the rest of the Win98 IBM, other than the case which I have no idea where it is.

1. AcBel 100W PSU from the Win98 IBM
2. Socket 7 Mobo from Win98 IBM

Edit: I also put a couple more stuff in 3 posts up.


----------



## xd_1771

Updated. Mixxwell I really don't think there is any way you could make that many credits off your old stuff... I'm honestly considering taking some of the more less worth it items off there. It'd be quite unfair to a lot of people if you traded a K6 processor/heatsink, around 128MB of SDRAM and a socket 7 mobo that by all means would for most people be useless, and get something such as a brand new honking big M4A87TD EVO in return, when there are likely more people here in need.

I also can't grant you any credits as you both have less than 3 months on the site and less than 20 rep. You will have to wait till the items get claimed and ship; it's the rules. I also can't register both your software pieces unless you can prove that they are legal (i.e. show case opened with CD & product key sticker, but leave key itself blacked out)

Don't feel bad about it, everyone has their old parts to rid of, but I'm sure TriBeCa would say the same. However, do set that line between "useful" and "useless" for the sake of us. I have some old ISA cards that I could've put up on here, instead I'm taking them to the recycling centre in Vancouver when I can. They wouldn't have any use for just about anyone here... unless someone says so below me.


----------



## mixxwell

Oh okay, sorry about that. You could take off the useless stuff such as the mobo, ram, and whatever you feel like taking off. I'll recycle it at a local computer shop. Thanks for letting me know though.


----------



## Triangle

No!!!! Don't take it off!!! I want to claim them when I get more stuff up on here!!!


----------



## xd_1771

Ho, someone actually wants your old parts?








I'll keep them on. I wouldn't have just taken them off anyway, that would be entirely up to you.


----------



## mixxwell

Haha alright, I'll hold onto the stuff. I guess there are people out there that want my stone age components ;] I'll go look around in the house to see if I have more up to date stuff that I don't use anymore to swap.


----------



## xd_1771

Alright... I'm contemplating putting the ISA cards on here, they're a sound card and some modems... if I do put them up, it'll probably be for a week or so until when I'm able to go to freegeek vancouver and drop them off for donation









By the way TriBeCa, SDRAM here!








If picture needed, then I'll spend 10 minutes to find my camera, but I'm feeling really lazy at the moment


----------



## reflex99

I have a 1366 heatsink.

1 AM2/am2+/AM3 heatsink (designed for 95W and lower TDP)

That i am willing to put up.

I also have a iPod touch (1st Gen 8G) that just needs a new screen, that i MIGHT put up depending on how much credit it is worth.


----------



## ramenbuoy

I also have an X-Fi Xtremegamer soundcard that works as well as my audigy 2zs (claimed by onions)

I also have an Asus LGA775 mobo. I am not sure if it posts, I will have to check and update this.
I might also have 2x1gb of some deece kingston, I will have to check whether it works or not.


----------



## xd_1771

PM-ing ramenbuoy about the sound card, it's as of now *claimed*. Reason I'm doing this is I'm getting some new, proper headphones (never purchasing USB again







) that could use a decent boost from onboard sound. Or perhaps I'll move it over to my HTPC when a proper sound system for that is invested in, in case I never get an upgrade from the current hardware which is only stereo.

reflex99 I need a few more details on things i.e. 1366 heatsink (is it a tower or stock?), and what's the problem with the current iPod Touch screen.
ramenbuoy I will give you 0.5 credits and list as pending until you can get the mobo tested. I also need more details from you, i.e. what is that RAM you have? Is it DDR2?

Updating the list!


----------



## Markeh

Triangle, if you want older stuff, I do have some things (P3 era, maybe a K6) that might interest you. Let me know if your interested, and I'll offer them up. Bear in mind I've got to test them first.


----------



## Triangle

What socket are they?

Could you tell me what shipping cost is to california? zip code 95663


----------



## Markeh

Seeing as I'm not putting them up until I've tested, I'll tell you what I think I have roughly.

2x P3 1GHz Coppermine (SL52R, untested but pulled from working systems. Cannot test these, none of the boards below support them)
1x P3 650MHz (SL3XV, not sure if this works. Has an AVC cooler)
Some SDRAM (not as much as xd has)
3x P3 boards (one Slot 1 (MSI), one Socket 370 (Gigabyte), one with both (Tyan) the slotted boards worked last time I tried them. S370 on its own board is untested.
1x Socket 7 K6 board (MSI, powers up I think but not sure. A few caps look a little dodgy but this is fixable with an afternoon of soldering, I believe)
1x K6 2 500MHz (needs testing, currently resides in above board. Has Akasa cooler)
1x ATI Rage 128 Pro (it's got some header pins that are bent, can try and bend these back. Untested)
1x P3 450MHz, Slot 1, works as far as I remember
1x P3 500MHz, works as far as I remember, slot 1.

Let me know what you are interested in and I'll test it at the weekend. Once tested I will get XD or TriBeCa to put it up. *(tl;dr please don't put them up yet







)*

Not sure on the weight, if someone can get me a rough estimate I'll calculate shipping. Bear in mind packaging costs would have to be added as well.


----------



## TriBeCa

if it works, that LGA 775 board should be worth a full point.


----------



## Markeh

HAH, there's no point me putting my older gear up. The CHEAPEST postage to the USA for the lot I just described, tracked, is over $100 USD.


----------



## xd_1771

oh, I know, once confirmed working I'll put it up and for 1 point. Remember it could end up nonworking and he might want it on here anyway.
I'll update later, at school right now.


----------



## ramenbuoy

The Ram is DDR2 Kingston (some highend **** from way back).

However, If this board posts, this ram works, and I get that lga775 that the one guy was offering I might build another folding machine (assuming I can get a PSU and a GFX card). So it's currently up in the air. Which soundcard are you calling? The Audigy 2zs is already claimed by onions, however the x-fi Xtremegamer is not. If you get me your shipping address quick enough I can ship out today. I just can't get the stupid creative drivers to work (Or PAX or Daniel_K's Drivers) with windows 7 which is why I am putting it up!

Mind if I link the swap meet thread in my sig?


----------



## Markeh

I had tons of grief trying to get an SB Live! 24-bit to work with Windows 7 on my workstation rig, so I just switched to Linux, it worked right out of the box...

I really want 7 on that rig though.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;12740104*
> PM-ing ramenbuoy about the sound card, it's as of now *claimed*. Reason I'm doing this is I'm getting some new, proper headphones (never purchasing USB again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) that could use a decent boost from onboard sound. Or perhaps I'll move it over to my HTPC when a proper sound system for that is invested in, in case I never get an upgrade from the current hardware which is only stereo.
> 
> reflex99 I need a few more details on things i.e. 1366 heatsink (is it a tower or stock?), and what's the problem with the current iPod Touch screen.
> ramenbuoy I will give you 0.5 credits and list as pending until you can get the mobo tested. I also need more details from you, i.e. what is that RAM you have? Is it DDR2?
> 
> Updating the list!


STock i7 heatsink

THe amd heatsinks are also stock aswell.

iPod works, just the digitizer (thing that detects touch) and the back light are broken. Other than that, it all works.

One thing i don't understand though. How is/was a $15 game (portal) worth the same as a $70+ motherboard? (M4A87TD)







Seems kinda off balance. Maybe consider giving higher than one point for some items?


----------



## xd_1771

ramenbuoy do you have any exact speeds/timings I could post up? i.e. is it 1066 CL5 or what
I am posting your RAM as pending as well regarding what you just said about likely building another folding rig. Be sure of what you put up, or people could get disappointed.


----------



## hli53194

I'm in for the unsure if working s775 board. Could set up a stealth gaming rig up at school disguised as a programming computer. The RAM would be nice to, as I don't have any spare DDR2 at the moment (if I can get some more credits that is).

I have 2x DDR400 256MB sticks, 2x DDR266 256MB sticks, and 2x DDR333 256MB stick. Hopefully that'll get me some credits.

Also, a big kudos to TribeCa for keeping up with this. I dropped my similar thread a long time ago


----------



## ramenbuoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;12746389*
> ramenbuoy do you have any exact speeds/timings I could post up? i.e. is it 1066 CL5 or what
> I am posting your RAM as pending as well regarding what you just said about likely building another folding rig. Be sure of what you put up, or people could get disappointed.


xd,

I just ran into a small issue. My car needs a new engine, apparently my block is cracked and I am burning coolant. So I need cash pronto. I would like to retract my items from this thread so I can put them on C-list.

Onions, xd_1771, and hli53194, I would like to apologize to you for getting your hopes up about these items. If I can come up with the money without selling these items (which is likely if my paycheck comes in), I will put these items back up. However, don't hold your breath.

Once more I would like to apologize for this.

Sincerely,
Ali


----------



## JoshuaaT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramenbuoy;12757603*
> xd,
> 
> I just ran into a small issue. My car needs a new engine, apparently my block is cracked and I am burning coolant. So I need cash pronto. I would like to retract my items from this thread so I can put them on C-list.
> 
> Onions, xd_1771, and hli53194, I would like to apologize to you for getting your hopes up about these items. If I can come up with the money without selling these items (which is likely if my paycheck comes in), I will put these items back up. However, don't hold your breath.
> 
> Once more I would like to apologize for this.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Ali


Sorry to hear about that. Hope you get your car fixed.

If I get a Sempron 140 in a trade, would anyone be interested?


----------



## TheGrapist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshuaaT;12758093*
> Sorry to hear about that. Hope you get your car fixed.
> 
> If I get a Sempron 140 in a trade, would anyone be interested?


i'm relinquishing my claim on the mobo put up by DjMatrix and i'd like a sempron......any idea if it unlocks?


----------



## Markeh

If anyone has any 2.5" IDE HDDs they'd like to put up, feel free. I've got a Dell D505 and a ThinkPad X31 here both with failed HDDs. (the latter has no top half)


----------



## JoshuaaT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGrapist;12758250*
> i'm relinquishing my claim on the mobo put up by DjMatrix and i'd like a sempron......any idea if it unlocks?


I don't know. I haven't traded for it yet.


----------



## xd_1771

Ay caramba
A Sempron 140 would be a miracle for me, unlocking or not. Anything BUT the P4 that consumes twice the power at load in my HTPC right now. Please. I've got enough money now to at least buy a good AM2+/AM3 mobo off Craigslist anyway.

ramenbuoy: No worries, turns out the headphones I want randomly disappeared from Craigslist too anyway







What about the other soundcard Onions claimed though?

New item up from me:








Xigmatek XLF-F1455 140MM fan white LED - 1000RPM 63CFM rated 19dBA, black frame
A bit too loud for my tastes (always spun at 1100RPM on my system rather than 1000, perhaps that was causing the extra noise) but it is fully working, the LEDs shine, and the fan spins and blow air. Ships in the original package... around $5-6 to ship from Canada to the US.
I've decided to value this a slightly odd 0.75 credits. Hey, there are 0.25 credit items, and 0.5 credit items... why not?







perhaps this could serve as a filler for those items that would by swap meet rules be worth a credit but by money, not really - at least until a new credit system is decided on.


----------



## TheGrapist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshuaaT;12758891*
> I don't know. I haven't traded for it yet.


alright,it'll be good for back up cpu


----------



## Markeh

It's really annoying that I have stuff I want to put on, but can't find it for love nor money right now.

And by the time I find them, hopefully, a laptop IDE drive will turn up








Nah, I'll search this weekend for parts, test a few things, and get them up on here.


----------



## badatgames18

looking for 6 yate loons or comparable performance fans for my radiator.


----------



## xd_1771

You might want to go to the for sale/trade section for that.... that's not how the Swap Meet works. You put up an item, hope someone claims it, while claiming things for yourself. You can also ask for items. However, if you're not going to put an item up unless you get another specific item in return, might as well go to for sale/trade section.


----------



## badatgames18

sorry i didn't know that!! mods please don't hurt me i am sorry


----------



## xd_1771

I didn't say it was something that would necessarily make mods hurt you








Just reminding you that Swap Meet has a different purpose than serving as a trade buffer. It's meant to add on to the site, not replace. You can still post that you're looking for 6 Yate Loon/comparable fans for your rad


----------



## JoshuaaT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheGrapist*


alright,it'll be good for back up cpu










I have a Sempron 145 in my backup rig. They work pretty good.


----------



## TheGrapist

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoshuaaT*


I have a Sempron 145 in my backup rig. They work pretty good.


to be clear *xd_1771......* i'd like to call dibs on it if possible


----------



## xd_1771

Go ahead, you got there first fair and square. Sooner or later something good might turn up on Craigslist anyway... but I'm looking both places. In any case I would need a new AM3 board anyway.


----------



## TheGrapist

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


Go ahead, you got there first fair and square. Sooner or later something good might turn up on Craigslist anyway... but I'm looking both places. In any case I would need a new AM3 board anyway.


wait for am3+


----------



## mixxwell

I would like to retract all the stuff I put up. I ended up giving away/recycling the stuff. But I'll be back soon with some more up to date stuff to swap for you guys :]


----------



## JoshuaaT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mixxwell*


I would like to retract all the stuff I put up. I ended up giving away/recycling the stuff. But I'll be back soon with some more up to date stuff to swap for you guys :]


Alright, updated.


----------



## reflex99

if anyone out there has a 775 motherboard they aren't using...


----------



## TheGrapist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;12763112*
> if anyone out there has a 775 motherboard they aren't using...


i have a dead one


----------



## TriBeCa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;12746298*
> STock i7 heatsink
> 
> THe amd heatsinks are also stock aswell.
> 
> iPod works, just the digitizer (thing that detects touch) and the back light are broken. Other than that, it all works.
> 
> One thing i don't understand though. How is/was a $15 game (portal) worth the same as a $70+ motherboard? (M4A87TD)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems kinda off balance. Maybe consider giving higher than one point for some items?


Check out the discussion thread linked in the first post. There's been an attempt to restructure the credit system but as I've said repeatedly, nobody is participating and so it hasn't happened.


----------



## xd_1771

I also have a dead one








Perhaps entire restructuring of the credit system is a bit hard considering how big this has recently gotten. I think a small addition of tiers such as 1.5 and 2 credits would do it, for those items that would be worth 1 credit by swap meet rules but very valuable in terms of money. i.e. the M4A87TD EVO should've been worth 2 credits. Items should be ranked by usefulness before cost though, still; i.e. an old socket 939 AMD FX processor which cost $1000 back in the days, would be worth the same as any other socket 939 processor (~ 1 credit) because 939 is an outdated platform. I think a major restructuring would be a bit hard on anyone who has items up right now as some people may take a major drop in credits, others may take a sudden leap, and it could all get out of control. My idea is basically the same platform as now but adding onto it to make it a bit more appropriate to item value.


----------



## TriBeCa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;12746298*
> STock i7 heatsink
> 
> THe amd heatsinks are also stock aswell.
> 
> iPod works, just the digitizer (thing that detects touch) and the back light are broken. Other than that, it all works.
> 
> One thing i don't understand though. How is/was a $15 game (portal) worth the same as a $70+ motherboard? (M4A87TD)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems kinda off balance. Maybe consider giving higher than one point for some items?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;12765997*
> I also have a dead one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps entire restructuring of the credit system is a bit hard considering how big this has recently gotten. I think a small addition of tiers such as 1.5 and 2 credits would do it, for those items that would be worth 1 credit by swap meet rules but very valuable in terms of money. i.e. the M4A87TD EVO should've been worth 2 credits. Items should be ranked by usefulness before cost though, still; i.e. an old socket 939 AMD FX processor which cost $1000 back in the days, would be worth the same as any other socket 939 processor (~ 1 credit) because 939 is an outdated platform. I think a major restructuring would be a bit hard on anyone who has items up right now as some people may take a major drop in credits, others may take a sudden leap, and it could all get out of control. My idea is basically the same platform as now but adding onto it to make it a bit more appropriate to item value.


I generally agree with this, but would like some community feedback on what should be worth more, and by how much. But I have gotten virtually no clear feedback at all. There is a publicly edible spreadsheet in the OP of the discussion thread that ONLY Dr.X has bothered to add his opinion to. Why nobody else has posted in there is beyond me.


----------



## Onions

ok so ive been having hell and a half with my rig (main board burned) my lappy (harddrive fail) so i havent kept up on when and where im sending stuff.... i know the pump is going to cali? and the cards are called too can you two pm me again


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions;12767944*
> ok so ive been having hell and a half with my rig (main board burned) my lappy (harddrive fail) so i havent kept up on when and where im sending stuff.... i know the pump is going to cali? and the cards are called too can you two pm me again


VRM failure? PM me


----------



## JoshuaaT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TriBeCa*


I generally agree with this, but would like some community feedback on what should be worth more, and by how much. But I have gotten virtually no clear feedback at all. There is a publicly edible spreadsheet in the OP of the discussion thread that ONLY Dr.X has bothered to add his opinion to. Why nobody else has posted in there is beyond me.


I don't have permission to edit in the discussion thread.


----------



## TriBeCa

it's weird, it's set to say "anyone who has the link can edit"

and yet apparently nobody has permission? I've added the few people who have requested.


----------



## Djmatrix32

I have a Making History 2 game I have that they gave me when I registered my copy.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;12768456*
> VRM failure? PM me


That is definitely a manufacturing defect.

No way he pulled too much from that board.


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;12777300*
> That is definitely a manufacturing defect.
> 
> No way he pulled too much from that board.


No, the burn marks turned out to be between CPU socket & memory. Probably one of two capacitors there. Not the VRMs.


----------



## Onions

i looked at it again and its weired cause its not the caps its a small set of metallic transisters it looks like


----------



## TriBeCa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32;12775358*
> I have a Making History 2 game I have that they gave me when I registered my copy.


claimed. i loved the first one


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriBeCa;12778437*
> claimed. i loved the first one


I loved the first one also. My bad I saw that so I claim the Western Digital 80GB SATA II


----------



## xd_1771

*Bump*
Also I believe the 9600GT SC edition has been claimed already


----------



## TriBeCa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32*


I loved the first one also. Am I able to get the EVGA 9600GT SC edition?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


*Bump*
Also I believe the 9600GT SC edition has been claimed already


Yup, if you check the spreadsheet it shows it as claimed by TheGrapist.


----------



## JoshuaaT

I am confirming that I will be getting that Sempron 140. I will add it to the list when I get it. I believe "The Grapist" claimed it. I will play with it for a day or two and ship it out. How many points do you think this is worth?


----------



## TheGrapist

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoshuaaT*


I am confirming that I will be getting that Sempron 140. I will add it to the list when I get it. I believe "The Grapist" claimed it. I will play with it for a day or two and ship it out. How many points do you think this is worth?


i'm hoping for 1 point so i can still get it


----------



## TriBeCa

it would be 1 point, yes. we haven't started giving out more than that for anything yet.


----------



## xd_1771

Adding the 80GB HDD claim. I actually think I claimed that earlier.... not sure if I did... but in any case, I'm relinquishing it. There're better hard drive deals popping up on Craigslist anyway so often that getting a hard drive here would probably no longer be the best choice (i.e. a Seagate 1TB for $30 came up recently)


----------



## Markeh

I'm migrating all my spare parts down to the shed this weekend. Anything that's not useful to me will be on Gumtree first, then here, then Freecycle, then the bin. In that order.


----------



## TriBeCa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Markeh*


I'm migrating all my spare parts down to the shed this weekend. Anything that's not useful to me will be on Gumtree first, then here, then Freecycle, then the bin. In that order.


make sure you give 'em at least a week or two here, sometimes it takes a bit for stuff to get claimed.


----------



## PhilWrir

80GB SATA is claimed.


----------



## Markeh

I'll be giving them at least a month here.

And they'll stay on if I use the points I got for them (only fair in my opinion)


----------



## TheGrapist

hey,kick i got the 9600...thanks again


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PhilWrir*


80GB SATA is claimed.


yay I still claim it.


----------



## xd_1771

Have some proof with that TheGrapist?








Hope your own sis enjoys that with her The Sims 3 build







(kind of funny we both needed it for the same purpose, but eh, my sis can wait for Sims 3)


----------



## Belial

I have a Coolermaster blademaster fan I'm up for trading. Since it's PWM, when I control it through my fan controller which just uses the volts on a 12v yellow and ground it kinda buzzes ever so slightly that it's out of place with the lowered sound of my regular YL's when lowered. It doesnt buzz when the speed is controlled via software or through the motherboard, as it's supposed to. It moves an amazing amount of air, so this coupled with the buzz makes it a bit too loud for my setup. It's an amazing fan, just too strong/loud for my setup of YL mediums.

I was hoping to trade it or something? I'm looking for a non-PWM CPU fan. preferably a Yate Loon Medium from PTS, but I could go for any decent non PWM fan.


----------



## xd_1771

Is this the same fan used on the Coolermaster Hyper 212+? I have a friend who's uses a Hyper 212+ with an Athlon II x4... it runs fairly hot, this may be limiting his OC and causing problems. He's looking to go pushpull and see how much he can improve the temps. Still unsure though, because I can get actually this fan with others for $10 (including another prized Antec 140MM from an Antec 300... I love those 140MMs, they push so much CFM but you can't ever buy 140MMs that push 91CFM separately), however I will have to lug myself all the way to North Vancouver for it. Still deciding and working my scheduling, so don't consider it claimed yet.

In any case I'm sorting through my spare fans... I can give you dibs on a Scythe Slipstream 120MM 63CFM I am putting up now, it's the 1200RPM non-PWM model; pretty good fan for air to noise ratio I'd say. Note parcel shipping from Canada is going to run some at least $6. If you reject, it's going up anyway since I don't need it.


----------



## JoshuaaT

@TheGrapist, I received the Sempron 140 today. Give me until Wednesday or Thursday to test it out and play with it a bit.


----------



## TheGrapist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshuaaT;12873251*
> @TheGrapist, I received the Sempron 140 today. Give me until Wednesday or Thursday to test it out and play with it a bit.


sounds good,lmk how much shipping will be


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Is this the same fan used on the Coolermaster Hyper 212+? I have a friend who's uses a Hyper 212+ with an Athlon II x4... it runs fairly hot, this may be limiting his OC and causing problems. He's looking to go pushpull and see how much he can improve the temps. Still unsure though, because I can get actually this fan with others for $10 (including another prized Antec 140MM from an Antec 300... I love those 140MMs, they push so much CFM but you can't ever buy 140MMs that push 91CFM separately), however I will have to lug myself all the way to North Vancouver for it. Still deciding and working my scheduling, so don't consider it claimed yet.


Yes, it is the stock fan that comes with the Hyper 212+. It runs about $12, which is funny, since the Hyper 212+ is $30 with shipping. So, that means that crazy heatsink is just $20. Anyways, it's a great fan, the only reason I don't use it on my heatsink is because I wanted push/pull (which I figured is better than just a single fan) and I thought having a Blademaster + YL would be awkward. I was under the impression 2 YLs > YL+CM BM, and just makes things more consistent, you know. I have zero problems with heat on my CPU, never have. I probably didn't even need a Hyper 212 and just shouldve stock with the stock heatsink (although assuming a 15*C cooling, which I believe I'm roughly getting, as most do, that means my 40*C would be right at the 55*C limit). If you're friend is having temp issues, as in over 60*C, it may be something else, these are pretty cool chips. Although if he's overclocking a lot, then maybe it's necessary. I was only able to get 200mhz out of my chip, no matter the voltage (though did unlock to x4, with zero problems ever. clearly i have a disabled propus resold as x3).
Quote:


> In any case I'm sorting through my spare fans... I can give you dibs on a Scythe Slipstream 120MM 63CFM I am putting up now, it's the 1200RPM non-PWM model; pretty good fan for air to noise ratio I'd say. Note parcel shipping from Canada is going to run some at least $6. If you reject, it's going up anyway since I don't need it.


I may definately hit you up on that. Let me do some testing and configuring on my case fans, I have 7 fans, my fan controller controls 5 and I have 1 4 pin header, 1 3 pin header. I'm going to do an assortment of undervolting, daisychaining, and wire snip snipping to see exactly what I should do.

Currently, my issues are:
* that my 4 pin BladeMaster, being both PWM and extremely powerful, is a bit loud for my setup. I have 2 x CPU fans (one is an 80mm as a spot cooler) and while both are 4 pin, they are different types of 4 pin(bm is blue/green/yellow/blck and 80mm is red/yellow/blue/black) and I can only mod the blue/green BM to work on my 2pin fan controller. If I could hook it up to the 4pin CPU header and control it that way, it wouldnt be loud, since it only makes that weird buzz when controlled by 2 pin, but the problem is that my 80mm cannot be hooked up to a fan controller.
* Since I have 5 x fan controller + 1 cpu header, that leaves 1 fan uncontrolled. Currently thats my front intake fan, which I believe is a bit louder because of air turbulence (i dont think its vibration). I'm going to try undervolting it, or maybe daisy chaining it with the BM.
* I have an unused side panel fan slot, I could always put a fan there! Problem is my yate loons have air turbluence issues and are really loud there.

Anyways this isn't a cry for help, just stating in a very long-winded way that tommorow I'll figure this out so I know exactly what I need to ask for lol.


----------



## Djmatrix32

I retract my claim on the 80gb hard drive.


----------



## xd_1771

Updated that DJMatrix. Seems the entire Swap Meet has slowed down quite a bit lately despite all these parts that are up...


----------



## Belial

yea i think my solution is to get a fan to replace my blademaster. So I could either trade the blademaster for a non-pwm fan that is about medium (yate loon medium would be perfect since thats what I got, but other fans like the stock NZXT fan which is of similar CFM/Noise aka quality would be great too) and then undervolt my front intake fan that I can't control (since I have 7 fans and only 6 controllers) to take care of it being a bit too loud, or I could trade my blademaster for a low speed fan and use it as an intake that is one of my uncontrolled fans and then use the YL medium i was using as an uncontrolled front intake and make it my new rear controlled exhaust. Another option is keep my Blademaster, which is only too loud because I'm controlling it via 2 pin after fancy snip-snipping some wires (of my fan controller, not the fan don't worry), and swap out my 80mm CPU fan I'm using as spot cooling for a 80mm 3pin/molex fan (which would free up my CPU header, so I could correctly control the blademaster).

TL;DR:
Looking to trade my Blademaster or buy:
1. 120mm Quiet fan of any kind (4pin, 3 pin, molex, etc)
2. 120mm non-PWM fan

or
3. Trade my 70mm Stock AM3 CPU 4 pin fan for a 70mm 3pin/molex fan.


----------



## xd_1771

Solution two: reduce amount of fans?








i.e. bring it down to just a rear intake/top exhaust (CPU) and side intake (GPU) with exhaust coming out the rear PCI-E slotted ports naturally.
I also use a somewhat minimalistic airflow design consisting of two front fans (top for CPU and bottom for HDDs/GPU), the D14 fans, and a rear fan - and that's it. Works and isn't too loud and doesn't require that many fans to cool everything decently; you should check out my CPU load temps (core sensor).

Just a thought


----------



## Belial

Reduce how many fans I have?! Preposterous!

So yea I need to do one of those 3 things. So, anyone got one of those 3 fans that they are willing to sell/trade :O


----------



## xd_1771

Like I said, I have a non-PWM Scythe Slipstream 120MM 63CFM (1200RPM model) fan that I've put up for you


----------



## Dr.X

What fan controller do you have because most will handle more then one fan per channel. Most 6 channels are 30 watts and your fans other then like high cfm deltas takes up about 4 watts.


----------



## Belial

^ Ah, I see. Well, I have NZXT Sentry 2. But the problem remains that I need to do 1 of 2 things, because its a PWM fan, and so makes a weird buzz because of the funny voltage issue when using a PWM fan on a normal 3 pin/molex. :

1. Throw away the Blademaster
2. Put the Blademaster where it belongs - on the 4 pin CPU header (which I currently have to use on my other CPU fan I'm using for spot cooling, which is a different type of 4 pin that I cannot hook up to my 2 pin fan controller).

Solution 1: Replace Blademaster with a non PWM fan.
Solution 2: Replace my 2nd CPU fan (70mm stock HSF for am3) with a 70mm non-pwm fan.


----------



## kingofyo1

need a good fan controller if anyones got an old lamptron or something lying around


----------



## Triangle

Kingy!!!!
Get that X6 pumping out points!!

Congratz on 50 REP too!!
I have 1 to go. I will be half way to second flame!


----------



## kingofyo1

thanks! didnt even realize it lol







i'm trying to get it up and running, but linux isnt working right


----------



## Triangle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kingofyo1*


thanks! didnt even realize it lol







i'm trying to get it up and running, but linux isnt working right


:|


----------



## xd_1771

I'm sending a claim/confirmation PM to reflex99 now; the broken 8GB first gen iPod Touch has been claimed. It's been up for awhile and no one's been interested. At the moment there seem to be a whole bunch of other broken iPod Touches on Craigslist.... I've disassembled an iPod Touch a few times before, so who knows what I'll be able to come up with








EDIT:
Quote:


> gah, i am so full of fail tonight.
> 
> I forgot that i told me friend he can have it..........He wants to use it to host a webserver or something. TL;DR, you cannot have it
> 
> Sorry for being such an freakin' idiot.
> -reflex
> 
> ps, take it off the Swap Meet list.


Well, that quashes that plan... ah well, now that I at least know of what broken parts come off Craigslist, at least I'll end up having a working iPod Touch sometime eventually...


----------



## BStanchina

I have an Corsair H50 which is 2 weeks old, PM with swap Items.


----------



## TriBeCa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BStanchina*


I have an Corsair H50 which is 2 weeks old, PM with swap Items.


That's not exactly how it works. You need to put your item up for grabs by anyone, and if it gets claimed you'll then be able to claim anything that's posted on the spreadsheet in the OP.


----------



## Onions

if he puts it up im claming it


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Onions*


if he puts it up im claming it


You already have custom wc.... >.>

If for some reason, it doeant. Get claimed by onions, i want to claim it.


----------



## Onions

its for my bros pc hes got the loudest pos ever


----------



## xd_1771

It's been awhile and there haven't been much claims/put ups here lately even though the selection is at least quite wide. Is there anyone that wants to claim or put up anything at all?


----------



## reflex99

i want the 775 P4, but i don't want to waste mah credits incase something cool comes up.


----------



## Dr.X

Then get it and put something ells up only reason I haven't claimed anything is right now i don't have the money to ship.


----------



## hli53194

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


It's been awhile and there haven't been much claims/put ups here lately even though the selection is at least quite wide. Is there anyone that wants to claim or put up anything at all?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *hli53194*


I have 2x DDR400 256MB sticks, 2x DDR400 512MB sticks 2x DDR266 256MB sticks, and 2x DDR333 256MB stick.


Might be someone looking to put an older folding system or something up. I also have a Zune dock.


----------



## Markeh

If all the RAM hli mentioned is going up for one point, I might be interested.


----------



## TriBeCa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hli53194;12943657*
> Might be someone looking to put an older folding system or something up. I also have a Zune dock.


Wow, not sure how your RAM got missed. Adding it to the spreadsheet now.

I really want someone to claim the AMD system I have... while it was a good to me for many years, I live in Manhattan and closet space is at a premium... especially since I have a whole other e8400 rig in there that I think I'll fold on as soon as I can get a PSU for it.


----------



## Markeh

If shipping wasn't going to cost more than it's worth, I'd do it in a heartbeat.

Oh, and I think I'm going to skip claiming the DDR ram from hli, I've just looked at what I have spare and I have enough RAM to fill all the slots of my DDR boards.


----------



## hli53194

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriBeCa;12948415*
> Wow, not sure how your RAM got missed. Adding it to the spreadsheet now.


Not a problem. O also have some P4 heatsinks laying around. Some are missing screws/brackets though.









And here's a link to the dock:http://www.zune-accessories.org/zune-dock.html


----------



## racer86

ok so ive got a few things to throw up

Creative Soundblaster Live! PCI 5.1 sound card Model-SB0200
Linksys 5 port 10/100 Networking Hub
Stock 1366 HSF
Socket 939 Athlon 64 3700+ 2.2ghz single core processor
512mb DDR2 Laptop memory
Logitech Webcam

I also have a few Expansion slot fans and two ABIT AM2+ mobos (wont post) if theres any interest in them ill put one or two up

Also what all is needed to post items just trying to get all my ducks in a row. Do i need to provide all the model #'s and serial #'s ect ect?


----------



## kingofyo1

i precall webcam, whats the model number? i may release call on it


----------



## racer86

Its the logitech quick cam express i believe its this one

http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-QuickCam-Express-White-960-000088/dp/B0012JPC4M]Amazon.com: Logitech QuickCam Express - White (960-000088): Electronics[/URL]


----------



## kaxel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kingofyo1*


i precall webcam, whats the model number? i may release call on it










I thought we decided that if you don't expressly call it someone else can call it. I would consider this to NOT be a valid call.


----------



## xd_1771

Details about that 939 single core processor? i.e. what process node, speed, rated speed

Also I might not be available to update the list all the time for just a little while...
school projects


----------



## racer86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


Details about that 939 single core processor? i.e. what process node, speed, rated speed


Its the Athlon 64 3700+ 2.2ghz San Diego (pulled from a working system)

link to cpu world with full specs
http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K8/AMD...0CFBOX%29.html


----------



## xd_1771

I'll pass. It'd be a performance improvement from a 3Ghz P4 but not a huge one, TDP is still around the same, and I'd have to spend on a 939 board. Perhaps if the TDP was less, but it's not that much. In fact it's actually a bit slower in MMX / SSE / SSE2 performance than the Pentium 4 530.


----------



## dlee7283

I am offering up an Athlon Neo 2650e Lima 15W AM2

also offering up a Sparkle 8400GS 512MB PCIe with HDMI adapter(not sure if card carries sound)

I really want that Intel BOXDP35DPM


----------



## xd_1771

Did you say 15W AM2?
Not a great performance but low power is exactly what I need! Claiming, PM-ing.
I'll probably find an AM2 board to pair with it eventually.

I'm also pretty sure the Intel DP35DP has been claimed by TheGrapist

Updating a few things on the spreadsheet also, but I'm dedicating my morning mostly for my school project


----------



## Markeh

I'm debating whether to claim the SB Live 5.1 that's been put up (I've got an SB 24-bit that's doing my head in with BSODs galore on a Win 7 rig), or the 8400GS to replace the ATI X600 in that same rig...

Choices...


----------



## TheGrapist

i dropped that claim XD_1771


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGrapist;12996802*
> i dropped that claim XD_1771


The DP35dp is being used right now by my cousin until his rig is back up and running.


----------



## reflex99

I Claim dp35 when it is availible


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


I Claim dp35 when it is availible


Every one wants some Dp action. xD Sorry I had to say it.


----------



## TheGrapist

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32*


Every one wants some Dp action. xD Sorry I had to say it.


----------



## Djmatrix32

Any one els. want dp action?


----------



## razr m3

Edit: Nevermind. I can't read.


----------



## Djmatrix32

I wish some one would put up a gts 250.


----------



## theamdman

I have a lot of stuff to get rid of, Can i get in on this?


----------



## Markeh

Of course, anyone can.
Just post what you have, and where you are.


----------



## reflex99

so, DJ, do you know if your cousin will be done with it?

(so many sexual jokes could be made here)


----------



## racer86

Looks like its taking a while to get the spread sheet updated


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


so, DJ, do you know if your cousin will be done with it?

(so many sexual jokes could be made here)


I hope at the end of the month.


----------



## theamdman

Pictures Allowed?


----------



## kaxel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theamdman*


Pictures Allowed?


They are.


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theamdman*


Pictures Allowed?


Yes they are greatly welcomed.


----------



## theamdman

K. Going to Say this first.

56k Warning

Don't Say you wern't warned.


----------



## Markeh

I'm staying up so I can try and get some good stuff







cos I usually miss out on the stuff I'd use... well, that and the unwillingness to claim... I always think that I'm being greedy, and that there's someone else more in need.


----------



## theamdman

2 Modems


ATI Rage AGP video Card


Nvidia AGP video card


HP - PGA370 Board#2 / Ram type PC133


HP - PGA370 Board / Ram type PC 133



Entire Lot


----------



## kaxel

Can you give some text info?


----------



## Markeh

I think I'll pass, got enough of them sat doing nothing right now. Thanks for putting them on the Swap Meet though


----------



## theamdman

is that enough for the X3 Phenom?


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theamdman*


is that enough for the X3 Phenom?


The x3 was already claimed.


----------



## theamdman

8400 gs?


----------



## xd_1771

You should get at least 1 credit or not much more - going by the current credit system that should claim the 8400GS. I'm valuing the items at the moment.


----------



## Djmatrix32

When I have a chance I will post pics of the DP.


----------



## xd_1771

I have theamdman's items listed at 0.25 credits each (some items combined) for a total of 1.25 credits. That should be about equal in credit and price value to one 8400GS card. Keep in mind it's not officially claimed until you say it is and the PM has been sent.


----------



## theamdman

oh crap ... i just noticed the 8400 gs is PCI-E....

what bout the socket 478 Cooler?


----------



## xd_1771

Haven't heard from Arsin in awhile (at least in this thread) but you'd be well within for it; note that it ships from Canada. hli53194 also put up some Random 478 heatsinks that should be socket 478, but some are missing backplates/screws. Perhaps worth an inquiry.


----------



## Frank08

I have a DLink WBR-2310 Wireless router I can put up. Works perfectly, comes with the antenna, power cord and an ethernet cable.

It's this one:
http://www.dlink.com/products/?pid=470


----------



## xd_1771

Updated with Frank08's addition


----------



## kingofyo1

ima take down my taking of the webcam so someone else who actually needs can get it.. I found my oldie in the closet after an hour of searching


----------



## gerickjohn

Alrighty, I decided to take part in this I have a

Celeron 1ghz CPU WITH Motherboard.
An Old Keyboard. (Will update details later)


----------



## JoshuaaT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gerickjohn;13022259*
> Alrighty, I decided to take part in this I have a
> 
> Celeron 1ghz CPU WITH Motherboard.
> An Old Keyboard. (Will update details later)


I added the cpu/mobo. I will add the keyboard when more information is added.


----------



## Onions

ok shipped the cards tracking number is CX 439 915 473 CA through canada post


----------



## xd_1771

My DDR SODIMMs & SDRAM seem to be no more than paperweights here, I'll be taking them off the list soon if no one claims and probably putting them up on craigslist or taking them to my local Freegeek
What I'm looking for:
Decent AM2(+) board that can run up to 95W processor (unless I find a good one on Craigslist first)

I'm looking for some more hardware I could put up in the next week or two - and in a few months or so I have some relatives moving into Canada from the Philippines; I already have some of my old, spare parts laid out/reserved for them but I might be back here to check for more/put up more in case I need or end up not needing anything.

EDIT: Actually I think I'll go nuts and get something while I still can for the new HTPC platform. PM-ing PhilWrir now concerning his 2x512MB DDR2-667 DIMMs; consider it claimed I guess.

On the other hand, is there really nobody interested in claiming any of _my_ items!? If nobody noticed I have a Xigmatek 140MM white LED fan up, just going to be $6 for shipping a parcel from north of the border.
Anyone else want to put anything up?


----------



## racer86

Im also hoping for a few components to come up mainly a pentium d or a cheap 939 mobo for an htpc build. im keeping my eye on some of that ddr memory tho









I understand the spirit of this and love the idea, after reading a bit i think if we increased the amount of points for higher end products we might get some more people to post stuff. Even if we just bumped it up to 2 or 3 it might help a little. I think some people are a little leary of only getting one point for a nicer mobo or gpu/cpu.

Im thinking maby keep the points allocated as they are i pretty much agree with how you have everything priced. If we increase it i think it should *ONLY* be for nicer things such as a current or last gen mobo/cpu/cpu


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGrapist;12996802*
> i dropped that claim XD_1771


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;12997137*
> I Claim dp35 when it is availible












So i can haz official claim on the P35 now?


----------



## Markeh

Update on the HP Case: The PSU is still untested, and is a 160w SFF Hipro unit. A standard ATX unit fits if you have a short ODD (specifically, Samsung drives seem to fit for some reason). The top lid which you keep CDs in is broken, but could be glued on. The front wires have been adapted for ATX standards (though the power switch actually says reset on the header). The case will now come with a floppy drive sans faceplate (I had to saw the button in half to get it to fit)

But I'm tempted to claim for stuff.
I'm torn between claiming for the 8400GS (for my P4 rig), a couple of DVD-RW drives (need a few spares), or some DDR (have enough but it'd be nice)... I mean, if I could afford shipping I'd have Tri's Athlon rig. I might even take Ascaii up on the fans offer... so much choice darn it.


----------



## Onions

just so you all know i couldnt claim the sound card as he sold it localy XD so i want my pooint back


----------



## Celcoid

ANTEC TRUE POWER 430W <---I has for swappinz


----------



## Onions

is it in good shape?


----------



## Celcoid

yup I have used it in 3 computers. most I have pushed it is a Athlon II x2 [email protected] and a 5870. It is 100% free of scratches


----------



## Onions

where do you live i might claim that


----------



## Celcoid

Saint Clairsville Ohio


----------



## Onions

what do you think shipping is to hamilton ontario L8J2C4


----------



## Celcoid

Ekk $35


----------



## Onions

dammit lol so expensive


----------



## Markeh

Its a good job I didn't go for it being in the UK...


----------



## Onions

its perfect for my bros rig XD just need to justify spending money on something i dont need


----------



## xd_1771

I had an NH-D14 and other parts shipped to me from America in a large-ish box and the shipping cost was even cheaper than that, I doubt it'd be that pricey


----------



## Onions

yea im gonna claim it


----------



## Phoriver

I have a 775 p4 3ghz and a 775 matx mobo, forget the brand but it's pretty basic no overclocking options but it would be good for a low end rig. I'll check on the make when I get home later.

Located in Nova Scotia, Canada


----------



## xd_1771

I'm actually looking for a power supply as well
Something to replace an unreliable Coolermaster/Thermal Master 420W in my aunt's family's PC (Athlon II x2 + 785G). It's far from running at an efficient level (parts consume no more than 100W total) with this PSU, and the voltages are nearly beyond spec (not there yet though). I have a Bestec 300W I could've used for them but that is nearing 4-6 years old, I would like to retire it, perhaps place it on here even. _What I'm looking for is as low wattage as possible without sacrificing quality, i.e. a good 350W PSU or a good and relatively unused 300W._ Lower max power = more power efficiency, power supplies are more efficient at 50% load vs 20% load. Nothing on you Onion, you can have that Antec 430W; it'd be a bit overkill for this application anyway


----------



## John`

I have a P5ND2 Sli Motherboard, An intel socket 775 heatsink with fan, 1 Dvd drive (reader), a 200W PSU, and an Ati 9600 AGP. What would that be worth?


----------



## xd_1771

At least 1 credit. Nice that you can have a 775 motherboard, just too bad it only supports P4 era processors

Tell me more about the 200W power supply by the way, it must be able to support recent hardware for the next few years (i.e. not too old) for me to want it
Listing it down


----------



## kaxel

I would like that mother board, John.


----------



## John`

Unfortunately I did not want to be added to the list. I'm actually selling the motherboard, heatsink and the graphic cards. The only thing that can stay on there are the psu and the drive. The PSU is a 20 pin. Sorry to disappoint you guys and making you add it to the list for no reason. D: I'm actually trying to build a decent Pc myself. I have an old Dell Dimension 2400. kaxel Im terribly sorry. I would have posted these items in the market place but I don't meet the requirements. You can make me an offer for it though. I need money to make a pc. I have 40 dollars so far on a cheap $500 build.


----------



## xd_1771

You should be clear on what you want to put on the list and what not.... and I don't believe there is any way you can sell until you have 35 rep, this rule is in place to filter out spammers and no-gooders. Gaining rep on this site is pretty easy anyway.

Besides there are plenty of other places to sell, i.e. Craigslist - chances are you'll make more money there than here even


----------



## John`

I just recently started posting so hopefully I will get enough rep to be able to. Sorry about that. I should have known better. Thanks a lot. I'm trying my luck on CL to no avail.


----------



## xd_1771

No longer looking for CPU/board
Just found an x2 250/Gigabyte 785G AM2+ motherboard on Craigslist, it is super cheap....

Never mind, I can't believe it, it sold faster than hotcakes


----------



## TriBeCa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Celcoid*


ANTEC TRUE POWER 430W <---I has for swappinz










if onions gives up his claim on this, i'm next in line. annoyed that I missed it, as this is the kind of thing I need most right now--last piece I need for an e8400 folding rig.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


I'm actually looking for a power supply as well
Something to replace an unreliable Coolermaster/Thermal Master 420W in my aunt's family's PC (Athlon II x2 + 785G). It's far from running at an efficient level (parts consume no more than 100W total) with this PSU, and the voltages are nearly beyond spec (not there yet though). I have a Bestec 300W I could've used for them but that is nearing 4-6 years old, I would like to retire it, perhaps place it on here even. _What I'm looking for is as low wattage as possible without sacrificing quality, i.e. a good 350W PSU or a good and relatively unused 300W._ Lower max power = more power efficiency, power supplies are more efficient at 50% load vs 20% load. Nothing on you Onion, you can have that Antec 430W; it'd be a bit overkill for this application anyway


If you replace that 420W PSU I would happily take it off your hands....


----------



## reflex99

My free rig is coming along nicely:

CPU- Celeron D 326 (won in freebie)
Motherboard- Intel P35 board (I have a claim on it here, just waiting for DJmatrix to be done with it)
Ram- 2GB OCZ Fatal1ty DDRII (traded Portal 1 for it)
HDD- 40GB Maxtor IDE drive (Got it as part of a freebie)
GPU-GTX 260 (won in folding card givaway)
PSU- still need to find
case-still need to find


----------



## wilykat

Freebies (Michigan, USA):
5 Sony Memory Stick Duo (Sandisk brand), all 128MB. No adapter so you will need an adapter to use them in older pre-Duo Sony devices

1 xD Fujifilm brand, 512MB

all memory cards 0.25 credit as they are obsolete size.

RESERVED*** Heatkiller 3.0 for Intel 1156/1155 plus matching backplate. It's *not complete*: missing one spacer for the backplate, one long screw and one spring. No idea if it's missing anything else as it's been sitting around getting dust for the last 2 years. I tried selling them cheap but no one wanted. I tried eBay at $9 starting, no one bid on it. So it's gotta go before I pitch them in the dumpster.


----------



## Triangle

I claim the HK 3.0

I will put stuff up.
How much credits is it worth? 1?


----------



## wilykat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *triangle;13076299*
> I claim the HK 3.0
> 
> I will put stuff up.
> How much credits is it worth? 1?


HK 3.0 on hold, socket 1156/1155 is still current so I would think 1 credit.


----------



## Triangle

I just need to find something to put up...


----------



## xd_1771

I'm no water cooling expert but I'll give it one credit


----------



## Triangle

Ok.

Do we like cables?


----------



## bennieboi6969

im keen on TriBeCa's ram cooler


----------



## xd_1771

Depends on what cable you have (i.e. how useful would it be)
i.e. if it's that rare 4-pin PWM/molex splitter I need to run my Delta fans, I'd give it more credits


----------



## Triangle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;13078678*
> Depends on what cable you have (i.e. how useful would it be)
> i.e. if it's that rare 4-pin PWM/molex splitter I need to run my Delta fans, I'd give it more credits


I have 2 Zalman ones, but they are 3-pin ones...

Each have 2 12v and 2 5v 3-pin connectors.

Don't put these up yet. I would only like to know have much credit they are worth.


----------



## Onions

ive decided im going to claimn that psu pming now XD


----------



## Phoriver

The mobo I listed has the 915p chipset


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John`;13066858*
> I have a P5ND2 Sli Motherboard, An intel socket 775 heatsink with fan, 1 Dvd drive (reader), a 200W PSU, and an Ati 9600 AGP. What would that be worth?


How much you selling the motherboard for?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phoriver;13078832*
> The mobo I listed has the 915p chipset


Any other info? Pic maybe? I might want it


----------



## Phoriver

Specs










I had been using it for an htpc, worked great actually.


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phoriver;13079876*
> Specs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had been using it for an htpc, worked great actually.


Does It take DDR2?


----------



## Phoriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32;13079898*
> Does It take DDR2?


Sadly, no.. ddr 333 or 400 I believe

Edit: MSI MS-7046, it's oem so there's not much info on it.


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phoriver*


Sadly, no.. ddr 333 or 400 I believe

Edit: MSI MS-7046, it's oem so there's not much info on it.


hmm i might take it.


----------



## xd_1771

You better be sure because you never know someone else might hop in and decide on an official claim
On the other hand... heatsinked MOSFETs on OEM board, that is interesting


----------



## Volvo

Awesome idea.

I was wondering if I can participate.

Because of where I reside (Singapore, LOL), shipping may be a bit costly to and fro.

It's halfway across the world from where you guys are.


----------



## Phoriver

ouu Singapore is on my list for my next voyage down that way!


----------



## Djmatrix32

Imma claim Phoriver's motherboard.


----------



## BStanchina

Coolermaster TX3 up for grabs, with amd am2+, am3 mount, and if i can find the intel mounts which i believe i have ill throw them im.










Also have 2-3 stock am3 cpu coolers, and a stock intel i5 cooler. Pics for all items will be up when i get out of my lab at 430.


----------



## TriBeCa

anyone have a 144-pin SO-DIMM? The bigger the better. I just need one.


----------



## Phoriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriBeCa;13088530*
> anyone have a 144-pin SO-DIMM? The bigger the better. I just need one.


144 is only ddr? amirite?


----------



## Onions

ok teh psu he sold so i couldnt claim it XD im having terrible luck didnt get meh sound card or the psu XD


----------



## xd_1771

144-pin is PC-100/PC-133 SODIMM


----------



## Phoriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;13088817*
> 144-pin is PC-100/PC-133 SODIMM


yeah I only have ddr2 533 sodimm, sorry.


----------



## dlee7283

I am now offering up a

Dell Radeon 3470 256MB with dual VGA


----------



## TriBeCa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;13088817*
> 144-pin is PC-100/PC-133 SODIMM


yeah, it's for a printer in my office. I have no idea why a brand new printer wants SDRAM, but I guess bandwidth isn't a huge concern for a printer.....


----------



## xd_1771

I don't have any of that type, sorry








By the way (just my luck?







) two of your SDRAM 512MB DIMMs came non-working for me. One wouldn't boot, one BSOD'd in Windows, both at SPD PC-100 settings.


----------



## dlee7283

I want to claim the 80GB SATA Hard Drive

also want to claim the Coolermaster TX3

also I have some SD Ram TriBeCa, I sent you a PM


----------



## Triangle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *triangle;13078736*
> I have 2 Zalman ones, but they are 3-pin ones...
> 
> Each have 2 12v and 2 5v 3-pin connectors.
> 
> Don't put these up yet. I would only like to know have much credit they are worth.


Never got an answer to this post...


----------



## xd_1771

What kind of connectors/cables are they exactly?
Adapter? Y-splitter? PWM fan or molex?


----------



## Triangle

These are them...

http://www.zalman.co.kr/ENG/product/Product_Read.asp?idx=224


----------



## razr m3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TriBeCa*


anyone have a 144-pin SO-DIMM? The bigger the better. I just need one.


Is this what you're looking for?


----------



## xd_1771

Those aren't actually what I'm looking for


----------



## Triangle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


Those aren't actually what I'm looking for










What *ARE* you looking for?


----------



## Onions

im looking for a Samsung Syncmaster t220 or the hd version XD there freaking impossible to find


----------



## xd_1771

Something like this


----------



## razr m3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Onions*


im looking for a Samsung Syncmaster t220 or the hd version XD there freaking impossible to find


I doubt you're going to find one in the swap meet, and if you do, it's not lasting long.

Edit: Actually, that's the monitor my dad has. He's got the HD one.


----------



## Onions

oo i jsut found a giuy locally but if that doesnt work you want to c if he will part form it ?? i rather have the hd anyways XD
ps you can make those addapters tehre not tough to do


----------



## razr m3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Onions*


oo i jsut found a giuy locally but if that doesnt work you want to c if he will part form it ?? i rather have the hd anyways XD
ps you can make those addapters tehre not tough to do


It's not my monitor to sell, and it's the only one he has right now. If he upgrades to a bigger one, I'll be sure to keep you in mind though.


----------



## xd_1771

I'm not exactly intent on spending $20 to ship a cable


----------



## TriBeCa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


I don't have any of that type, sorry








By the way (just my luck?







) two of your SDRAM 512MB DIMMs came non-working for me. One wouldn't boot, one BSOD'd in Windows, both at SPD PC-100 settings.


Oh, wow, sorry. I thought they worked, but as you might guess it'd been quite a while since I'd had a chance to test them. I'd offer to reduce the price/cost of the set of RAM because of that, but it was already only 0.25 so not sure what to suggest.... Sorry again









Quote:



Originally Posted by *dlee7283*


I want to claim the 80GB SATA Hard Drive

also want to claim the Coolermaster TX3
--------------------------------------------

also I have some SD Ram TriBeCa, I sent you a PM


Moved the HDD to claimed, go ahead and pm the poster to set it up. As for the RAM, if razr is putting his up for grabs then I'll take that instead--his is 512, yours is 128, and the printer only has room for 1 stick.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razr m3*


Is this what you're looking for?











yup, exactly. If you're offering it I will definitely claim it, thanks.


----------



## razr m3

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *TriBeCa*   yup, exactly. If you're offering it I will definitely claim it, thanks.  
Yeah sure, why not. I pulled it out of my old Mac (which is now in the scrap yard







) so I really have no use for it. And my price?

  
 You Tube  



 
 But I'll really just take whatever points you give me for it.


----------



## BStanchina

TX3-Reserved









Stock Phenom II x4 cooler on left, Stock Athlon II X4 cooler on right, Both still have thermal paste. and original packaging









Stock Intel core I5 cooler, Paste was used, but not for long.


----------



## xd_1771

That's alright, small credit loss... no biggie really
I still have to test the third 512MB DIMM, maybe that works


----------



## TriBeCa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razr m3*


Yeah sure, why not. I pulled it out of my old Mac (which is now in the scrap yard







) so I really have no use for it. And my price?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Plz4DSIWDqg

But I'll really just take whatever points you give me for it.


I'll let JoshuaaT or xd_1771 price it, since I'm receiving it. But based on how other old RAM (SDR, DDR) has been going, it won't be much.


----------



## xd_1771

It's gonna be a 0.25er (for one DIMM - so about equal to my 2x128MB DDR SODIMM [slightly newer/more useful] which I took down), but 512MB SDRAM SODIMM is a pretty epic find (aren't these usually rare nowadays?)


----------



## razr m3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;13096750*
> It's gonna be a 0.25er (for one DIMM - so about equal to my 2x128MB DDR SODIMM [slightly newer/more useful] which I took down), but 512MB SDRAM SODIMM is a pretty epic find (aren't these usually rare nowadays?)


Sounds good to me. It's been sitting in a box with a few other RAM sticks for about a year or two now. It was pulled out of my old Mac that I upgraded the RAM from 512MB to a whopping 768







I might have some other random stuff I could add (old RAM sticks, Phenom II 125W stock heatsink, maybe a P4 2.53GHz, etc.).


----------



## racer86

ok so im going to premptively claim the hd 3470 posted by dlee7283 on page 55 when it goes up

assuming its pcie


----------



## razr m3

TriBeCa, I'm interested in your Athlon XP 2500+ system. I want to experiment with a nice, old system. 2 questions. First, shipping's going to be killer, isn't it? And second, can you overclock on the board?


----------



## BStanchina

Does Dlee Have Any Credits?


----------



## TriBeCa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razr m3*


TriBeCa, I'm interested in your Athlon XP 2500+ system. I want to experiment with a nice, old system. 2 questions. First, shipping's going to be killer, isn't it? And second, can you overclock on the board?


Yes, shipping has been estimated at ~$40+. It will ship from zip code 10025, and it weighs 35 lbs and measures 22" x 20" x 10.5". You can get exact quotes from FedEx, UPS, and USPS with that info--just make sure you get a tracking#.

Yes, the board has some OCing capability. I know for a fact that I used default BIOS OCing ('high performance' settings or something like that) back in the day, but I'm not sure exactly what you can do in the BIOS manually and/or with jumpers. The motherboard is an ASUS A7N8X-X (nForce 2 chipset)--you should be able to find a manual on their support site.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BStanchina*


Does Dlee Have Any Credits?


yup, two.


----------



## razr m3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TriBeCa*


Yes, shipping has been estimated at ~$40+. It will ship from zip code 10025, and it weighs 35 lbs and measures 22" x 20" x 10.5". You can get exact quotes from FedEx, UPS, and USPS with that info--just make sure you get a tracking#.

Yes, the board has some OCing capability. I know for a fact that I used default BIOS OCing ('high performance' settings or something like that) back in the day, but I'm not sure exactly what you can do in the BIOS manually and/or with jumpers. The motherboard is an ASUS A7N8X-X (nForce 2 chipset)--you should be able to find a manual on their support site


What if I were just interested in everything but the case? I've already got a case I'd put it in. Would that be possible?


----------



## razr m3

I don't know if you're accepting some of these, but I have a 256MB stick of 133MHz DDR RAM, the stock heatsink from my Phenom II X4 955 with the stock thermal paste, a tube of thermal paste that came with my XSPC Rasa RS240 kit, and a 512MB SO-DIMM RAM stick (claimed by TriBeCa already).

Don't mind the XBOX hard drive or graphics card, I was just digging through boxes of old electronic parts and they managed to get into the shot.


----------



## JoshuaaT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razr m3*


I don't know if you're accepting some of these, but I have a 256MB stick of 133MHz DDR RAM, the stock heatsink from my Phenom II X4 955 with the stock thermal paste, a tube of thermal paste that came with my XSPC Rasa RS240 kit, and a 512MB SO-DIMM RAM stick (claimed by TriBeCa already).


I would say you could put the thermal paste and heatsink together as a package and get a point. I don't think there would be much use for the DDR stick.

I just replaced the RAM in my friends computer and he gave me his old RAM. It is a 1x512mb stick. Once I find it I will put it up and give more details.


----------



## xd_1771

That's an SDRAM, not DDR
I had a whole bunch of SDRAM up but it went unclaimed for awhile so I took it back down and am giving to a donation centre that can immediately use it
TriBeCa also had some SDRAM in larger dominations, it went unclaimed until I did, hoping to get a larger amount of RAM going in an old rig I plan to give to my uncle when he immigrates to Canada.... turns out two are defective. I might just settle for 2x256MB DIMMs I have working that can operate at low 2-2-2 timings

I'll let someone else value/list these as I'm in the middle of editing a video for a school project, not looking to get too distracted


----------



## Triangle

Hehee you have 888 rep.
Congratz!


----------



## razr m3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshuaaT;13106048*
> I would say you could put the thermal paste and heatsink together as a package and get a point.


Alright, I guess I'll post the paste and cooler. As for the RAM, I'll just try to find something interesting to do with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;13106070*
> That's an SDRAM, not DDR


Whoops







my bad.


----------



## xd_1771

Man, 888 rep and AMD low budget builds... I'm being distracted all over today!








EDIT: Thank goodness it's 889


----------



## TriBeCa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razr m3;13102401*
> What if I were just interested in everything but the case? I've already got a case I'd put it in. Would that be possible?


In principal, yes that'd be fine. The only issue I would have is packing it. I probably have enough anti-static bags and stuff to pack it, but I don't have an appropriately sized bag or any packing material to keep it all from bouncing around. If you were willing to wait for me to accumulate such stuff (from receiving shipments) then that would work, but I don't have a clear idea when I'd have enough material to pack everything.

Let me know what you want to do....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razr m3;13104606*
> I don't know if you're accepting some of these, but I have a 256MB stick of 133MHz DDR RAM, the stock heatsink from my Phenom II X4 955 with the stock thermal paste, a tube of thermal paste that came with my XSPC Rasa RS240 kit, and a 512MB SO-DIMM RAM stick (claimed by TriBeCa already).


I guessssss the HSF is a full point, only because I see that other stock HSF's have gone up for a full point. I have to say I don't really like that though--how much need for stock HSF assemblies is there going to be on an overclocking forum? I guess this is a matter for the discussion thread, which is just about ready for us to switch over to a different point system anyway.


----------



## BStanchina

I dont see a hsf being more then .50 of a point, in reality its just a normal fan with a signal wire.


----------



## Epic Century

Hey, so I noticed the tx-3 is still in holding? I've got a thermaltake V1 to offer up, as well as two sets of DDR-2 Memory if some one can find me a reasonable HSF. The V1 has been great, it's lapped and polished. I just need something I can throw a different fan on, and the V1 doesn't allow me to do that. Brownie points for the first one to find something.

I'll go through stuff here in about an hour after I get home and post some photos of various stuff.


----------



## xd_1771

Details on your DDR2 memory?
I have a Kingwin all-copper heatsink up


----------



## TriBeCa

yeah the DDR2 will be a hot item. If either of your sets is better than the current 2x 2x 1GB kits I have for my soon-to-be-folding rig, I'll probably claim it









Also Epic, a cooler that meets your needs might be up at the moment, but you have to have credits to claim something and it's a first-come-first-served setup. So you're best off offering what you have and don't need, and then you have credits on hand to claim something when it becomes available....


----------



## racer86

ya im definetly interested in the memory if its atleast 1gb dimms im calling some lol

also tribeca if you get rid of some of that ddr2 1gb kits let me know im lookn for a fair bit of ddr2 lol

also interested in the v1 aslong as its got 775 socket mounts if it does ill pre call it lol


----------



## kaxel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *racer86*


also interested in the v1 aslong as its got 775 socket mounts if it does ill pre call it lol


From my understanding precalling does not count officially.


----------



## reflex99

Does v1 have amd mount if so we could do a straight swap for my 212+


----------



## Epic Century

*Motorola WA840G WAP:*
-Wireless G/B Capable
-WDS Capable
-Original external power source, utilizing IBM standard type power cord

























*Motorola WU830G:*
-USB connectivity (includes 1m USB A/B type cable)
-Wireless G capable

















*RAM:*









*Set one:* 
Samsung 2x512 MB DDR2 5300









*Set two:*
Kingston 2x1GB 667MHz DDR2









I'll put the V1 up as soon as some one can let me know about a different HSF up for grabs. It needs to be able to hold a 120mm fan. The V1 only includes the AM2/2+/3 clip. Calling thermaltake and telling them you bought one and it didn't include the intel mounting hardware may be a viable option.

Here's a photo for anyone who's interested in it: 









If you'd be interested in doing a strait swap I may consider it. Send me a photo of the actual HSF or post it here though please.


----------



## Phoriver

claiming the 2x1gb ddr2!!


----------



## reflex99

http://min.us/mvjoCqU#1

^pics of my 212+


----------



## racer86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phoriver*


claiming the 2x1gb ddr2!!


get in line lol


----------



## Phoriver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *racer86*


get in line lol

















I don't see a post by you saying you wanted the 2x1gb ddr2.


----------



## racer86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phoriver*


I don't see a post by you saying you wanted the 2x1gb ddr2.


I know i was just giving you crap







I did say i wanted the ddr2 if they were 1gb modules tho when he first posted









Quote:



Originally Posted by *racer86*


ya im definetly interested in the memory if its atleast 1gb dimms im calling some lol

*snip*



i missed his "offical" listing of the items

DDR2 goes fast on here lol


----------



## xd_1771

I find that smaller 512MB or so modules don't go fast at all even if they are DDR2
The 2x512MB DDR2 I have claimed from PhilWrir, it went unclaimed on here for weeks...months?







until I finally decided at it for my HTPC.

Since (like the other 2x512MB kit) no one is probably going to claim it anyway - both my HTPCs will be DDR2, and at least one of my HTPCs will probably be multipurpose (i.e. one will be a mITX/DTX extremely-small-form-factor that I might take with me on trips, use as another PC in the house, perhaps even convert for my sis as a mini gaming build) and would probably require more than 1GB of RAM for such use, I would like to also claim Epic_Century's 2x512MB DDR2 RAM. PM-ing away now









I have done a few updates to the main list but I would like to right now get started and focused this time on my school project instead of distracted like I have been for the past 2 hours


----------



## Phoriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86;13115841*
> I know i was just giving you crap I did say i wanted the ddr2 if they were 1gb modules tho when he first posted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i missed his "offical" listing of the items
> 
> DDR2 goes fast on here lol


Oh haha sorry for sounding like an ass then lol.


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phoriver;13116128*
> Oh haha sorry for sounding like an ass then lol.


dont worry about it lol n gratz


----------



## dlee7283

for some reason PhilWir isn't answering my PM's about the 80GB SATA

also I am now putting up a Dell Radeon 3470 256MB PCIe with Dual VGA.


----------



## xd_1771

Haven't got his PM back about his DDR2 either
Must be busy


----------



## racer86

calling the dell radeon 3470 posted by dlee pming now


----------



## Epic Century

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86;13115841*
> I know i was just giving you crap I did say i wanted the ddr2 if they were 1gb modules tho when *she* first posted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i missed *her* "offical" listing of the items
> 
> DDR2 goes fast on here lol


Unfortunately the claim didn't count since they we're technically up for grabs at that point.

Both sets of DDR2 are claimed. Wireless stuff is still up for grabs.


----------



## assaulth3ro911

Is the thread being managed?


----------



## xd_1771

At the moment I'm way too busy to do any major updates to the spreadsheets


----------



## Epic Century

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *assaulth3ro911;13129356*
> Is the thread being managed?


Yes, it is, by the OP. Why do you ask?


----------



## dlee7283

anyway I can be offered access for modifying the spreadsheet to keep it more updated?

I am on OCN many times a day and I think I have a good enough reputation by now









also Phil says he doesn't have the 80GB SATA anymore, so I renounce the rights to it.


----------



## JoshuaaT

It is actually being maintained by TriBeCa, xd_1771 and myself. Although I have been on the busy side the past two weeks.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dlee7283*


anyway I can be offered access for modifying the spreadsheet to keep it more updated?

I am on OCN many times a day and I think I have a good enough reputation by now









also Phil says he doesn't have the 80GB SATA anymore, so I renounce the rights to it.


You would have to talk to TribeCa about that. I don't know if we need anymore people to help at the moment but it never hurts to ask.


----------



## TriBeCa

ok, i didn't realize xd was also posting but not updating. I've been crazy busy as well... I think the 3 of us need to all make it a habit to explicitly state in the thread what has and what has not been updated.

i likely won't get time to update until sunday, someone else go ahead if they can do it before then.

and dlee I'll consider adding you to edit the spreadsheet if this keeps up, but i'd like to keep it to 3 editors if possible.

edit: ALSO, some time in the next week I'd like to implement the new credit system, as is being discussed in the discussion thread (see OP). So if anyone else would like to add their evaluations of what items should be worth, now is the time to do it.


----------



## Secretninja

I have an amd ml42 (2.4 ghz I think) and 2x1gb ddr2 that I pulled out of my alienware laptop that died. I am pretty sure the ram is good, cpu might be dead. Not even sure if they are worth anything, but someone is welcome to them if they want.

Also, 7900gsx2 are there, but I am pretty sure they are worthless unless you have one and wanted to tri sli or something, they don't have any outputs.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Secretninja*


I have an amd ml42 (2.4 ghz I think) and 2x1gb ddr2 that I pulled out of my alienware laptop that died. I am pretty sure the ram is good, cpu might be dead. Not even sure if they are worth anything, but someone is welcome to them if they want.

Also, 7900gsx2 are there, but I am pretty sure they are worthless unless you have one and wanted to tri sli or something, they don't have any outputs.


are the gs for the alien ware?

i need some of those

if so, claim if not, would like more info


----------



## Secretninja

Yeah, they are go 7900gs's. Came out of an aurora m9700


----------



## reflex99

do they work!!!?

my claim stands

I need some of these bad for my 9700


----------



## reflex99

hey XD/tri/Josh, how much do you think the 2 Mobile 7900GSs are worth?

Need to know if i have enough credits to claim the CPU too.


----------



## JoshuaaT

I don't know much about them but I would say .75 points each. I need TriBeCa or xd to help me out on this one.


----------



## xd_1771

Actually, considering how many are failing due to heatsink issues and how many people need replacements for them... these GPUs are actually fairly powerful, though they are of old generation and thus may not be useful for things such as HD playback. I'd say under the current system 0.75-1 each would be right, but it's a tough decision, I'm also slightly unsure


----------



## reflex99

btw, he isn't sure if the cards are even working.

Not sure if that has any effect on their value.


----------



## TriBeCa

I would say 1 point for the pair. they're 256MB cards, budget version for their line (compared to GT or GTX), and are pretty niche-y given that they're M. Flukey that someone in the thread needs them as soon as they're put up, but we shouldn't penalize the claimer for that reason alone.

Again, sorry the thread is not updated, I'll get to it by Sunday if Joshuaa or xd don't get to it first.


----------



## TriBeCa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *assaulth3ro911;13129356*
> Is the thread being managed?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;13146584*
> btw, he isn't sure if the cards are even working.
> 
> Not sure if that has any effect on their value.


we don't yet have a standardized system for dealing with DOA parts. So far we've been asking shippers to verify it's working before they get points... otherwise it's 0 points for them and buyer beware until they're confirmed working. We should probably work this out a little better. If they show up dead you won't lose any points over it, but might still be stuck for shipping, unless the shipper is kind enough to refund or go 50/50.


----------



## reflex99

pretty sure they are 512mb cards.

I don't think 256mb SLI was an option

also he said he thinks they are 512 cards.

EDIT: and i am willing to take the risk on the cards. Don't deduct points just because he cant test them.


----------



## JoshuaaT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriBeCa;13146587*
> I would say 1 point for the pair. they're 256MB cards, budget version for their line (compared to GT or GTX), and are pretty niche-y given that they're M. Flukey that someone in the thread needs them as soon as they're put up, but we shouldn't penalize the claimer for that reason alone.
> 
> Again, sorry the thread is not updated, I'll get to it by Sunday if Joshuaa or xd don't get to it first.


I updated most of it last night. If the last few pages aren't updated by tonight I will do it.

I think we need secretninja to give us more details before we can assign points to it.


----------



## Secretninja

I am pretty sure they are 512s, but not 100% and the file with all the info about the computer is on a hdd that I have nothing to hook up with atm. I am not really worried about what points you give me, I am just glad that someone can put them to use, rather than sitting in a box in a drawer somewhere.


----------



## JoshuaaT

I will add them as .75 each.


----------



## dlee7283

I am now going to put up a gifted version of Medieval II Total War for Steam
http://store.steampowered.com/app/4700/

I have 4 credits....

I am going to renounce the rights to the Coolermaster TX3 and instead get the stock Phenom II HSF as I like it better and its worth .5 credits

I should now have 3.5 credits as of today April 16th 2011

Where my credits came from

1 for the AMD Athlon AM2 2650e
1 for the Sparkle 8400GS 512MB with HDMI adapter
1 for the Dell Radeon 3470 256MB(For some reason this was given .5 credits even though its much better than Geforce 6200 which was award 1)
1 for Medieval II Total War Steam Gift


----------



## Onions

ill claim the mideval total war game









steam onius713


----------



## razr m3

Did my stock Phenom heatsink and thermal paste not get listed?


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razr m3*


Did my stock Phenom heatsink and thermal paste not get listed?


i think 2 people listed them

im interested in both


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Onions*


ill claim the mideval total war game









steam onius713


it's yours but I need one of maintainers to confirm it


----------



## xd_1771

I agree, bumping the 3470 to 1 credit as it is a decent HD capable card i.e. for HTPC.

Updating it


----------



## razr m3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dlee7283*


i think 2 people listed them

im interested in both










Is it BStanchina's and mine you're interested in?


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razr m3*


Is it BStanchina's and mine you're interested in?


yes, I love the Phenom II HSF alot for some reason


----------



## xd_1771

There needs to be a general consensus on heatsink value. My thought for values under current credit system: stock heatsink - 0.5 or 0.75, better - 1 credit (or more when the new system is up). i.e. 92MM tower coolers and up get 1 credit. It should also depend on the socket; more popular sockets where more people will be using low-end CPUs and stock coolers should have their stock coolers get more credits. High end platforms that may not see that much use of stock heatsink, or older platforms, should get less credits.

There are two LGA1366 stock coolers (reflex's and racer86's) up for 1 credit each... since someone's going to complain eventually, I'd like to ask about reducing both items to 0.5 credits each. This'd make them in line in credit value with all the other stock coolers put up; in addition they're not really that useful, I don't think there'd be many people on LGA1366 at all who would want a stock cooler, as it is an enthusiast platform. reflex also has a 1 credit AMD stock cooler up when other AMD stock coolers have half the credit worth.


----------



## razr m3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dlee7283*


yes, I love the Phenom II HSF alot for some reason










Great! xd_1771/TriBeca, does that mean I'm going to get points for it?


----------



## xd_1771

razr_m3 I am looking for the post where you initially posted the heatsinks and will be putting them up at same value as BStanchina's, however as I stated above we need to make a new decision on heatsink credit worth.


----------



## razr m3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


razr_m3 I am looking for the post where you initially posted the heatsinks and will be putting them up at same value as BStanchina's, however as I stated above we need to make a new decision on heatsink credit worth.


Yay!







Thank you xd_1771.


----------



## xd_1771

I'm now proposing we base heatsink credit value on TDP capability:
Old sockets, 65W or below, or small fanless (i.e. tinier Intel LGA1155 stock heatsink, or S478/below stock heatsinks) - 0.25
95W or below (i.e. AMD stock heatsink with no heatpipes, Intel stock heatsinks) - 0.5
125W or above (i.e. AMD stock heatsink w/heatpipes, old Intel 130W stock heatsink) - 0.75
Large fanless - 0.75, or depends on actual size (i.e. a TRUE w/o fan would be worth 1 credit)
Tower cooler or other w/80MM fan & lower - 0.75 credits
Small profile cooler w/100-120MM fan - 0.75 credits (i.e. the ones by Scythe)
Tower cooler w/92MM fan or bigger - 1 credit (i.e. Hyper TX3, 212+, new Intel 130W tower heatsink)
Thermal paste - 0.25 credit, unless it's a huge 30G tube or multiple tubes

Of course, these values apply under the current credit system


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


There are two LGA1366 stock coolers (reflex's and racer86's) up for 1 credit each... since someone's going to complain eventually, I'd like to ask about reducing both items to 0.5 credits each. This'd make them in line in credit value with all the other stock coolers put up; in addition they're not really that useful, I don't think there'd be many people on LGA1366 at all who would want a stock cooler, as it is an enthusiast platform. reflex also has a 1 credit AMD stock cooler up when other AMD stock coolers have half the credit worth.


i agree on this .75/.50 system on everything stock except for the common AMD HSF which is basically a piece of metal and a fan. Maybe .25 points for it?


----------



## xd_1771

That smaller version of the AMD HSF would provide around the same cooling capacity as even an Intel stock HSF - perhaps more. I have seen those skinnier version of the aluminum AMD HSF powering even 95W processors before. It should be fine on 0.5 credits.

What should be worth 0.25 credits are the really tiny Intel stock coolers with only very low TDP capability (i.e. the ones that come with i3s and below) and old coolers and small fanless coolers


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


That smaller version of the AMD HSF would provide around the same cooling capacity as even an Intel stock HSF - perhaps more. I have seen those skinnier version of the aluminum AMD HSF powering even 95W processors before. It should be fine on 0.5 credits.

What should be worth 0.25 credits are the really tiny Intel stock coolers with only very low TDP capability (i.e. the ones that come with i3s and below) and old coolers and small fanless coolers


ok that works


----------



## TriBeCa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


There needs to be a general consensus on heatsink value. My thought for values under current credit system: stock heatsink - 0.5 or 0.75, better - 1 credit (or more when the new system is up). i.e. 92MM tower coolers and up get 1 credit. It should also depend on the socket; more popular sockets where more people will be using low-end CPUs and stock coolers should have their stock coolers get more credits. High end platforms that may not see that much use of stock heatsink, or older platforms, should get less credits.

There are two LGA1366 stock coolers (reflex's and racer86's) up for 1 credit each... since someone's going to complain eventually, I'd like to ask about reducing both items to 0.5 credits each. This'd make them in line in credit value with all the other stock coolers put up; in addition they're not really that useful, I don't think there'd be many people on LGA1366 at all who would want a stock cooler, as it is an enthusiast platform. reflex also has a 1 credit AMD stock cooler up when other AMD stock coolers have half the credit worth.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


I'm now proposing we base heatsink credit value on TDP capability:
Old sockets, 65W or below, or small fanless (i.e. tinier Intel LGA1155 stock heatsink, or S478/below stock heatsinks) - 0.25
95W or below (i.e. AMD stock heatsink with no heatpipes, Intel stock heatsinks) - 0.5
125W or above (i.e. AMD stock heatsink w/heatpipes, old Intel 130W stock heatsink) - 0.75
Large fanless - 0.75, or depends on actual size (i.e. a TRUE w/o fan would be worth 1 credit)
Tower cooler or other w/80MM fan & lower - 0.75 credits
Small profile cooler w/100-120MM fan - 0.75 credits (i.e. the ones by Scythe)
Tower cooler w/92MM fan or bigger - 1 credit (i.e. Hyper TX3, 212+, new Intel 130W tower heatsink)
Thermal paste - 0.25 credit, unless it's a huge 30G tube or multiple tubes

Of course, these values apply under the current credit system


I agree with all of this, go ahead and set it up.


----------



## xd_1771

reflex99 and racer86, do be forewarned that under the new heatsink valuing plan as agreed on 16 Apr. 2011 at about 5:30PM, your credit counts will be reduced; both of you will still be in the positives. I hope it doesn't bother you too much, but to keep values fair on the Swap Meet is one of the goals here.


----------



## reflex99

I don't think it should be retroactive.

as some people have already spent points earned with those heatsinks.

new rules should only apply to people wanting to claim them or new stuff.

Me personally, i have a whole plan lined up, and if you do this it will completely screw me over.


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;13155701*
> reflex99 and racer86, do be forewarned that under the new heatsink valuing plan as agreed on 16 Apr. 2011 at about 5:30PM, your credit counts will be reduced; both of you will still be in the positives. I hope it doesn't bother you too much, but to keep values fair on the Swap Meet is one of the goals here.


thats fine with me im not worried about it i understand.









also i have claimed delees hd 3470 and paid for shipping if you would like to move it to the claimed section


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;13155940*
> I don't think it should be retroactive.
> 
> as some people have already spent points earned with those heatsinks.
> 
> new rules should only apply to people wanting to claim them or new stuff.
> 
> Me personally, i have a whole plan lined up, and if you do this it will completely screw me over.


Sorry this couldn't get to you earlier then; I don't believe such changes (i.e. the proposed new credit system next week) can viably happen to completed offers though

If I were you I wouldn't be completely reliant on Swap Meet... rather perhaps use it on the side. My basis is Swap Meet or good Craigslist deal... whichever comes first wins


----------



## reflex99

I have 3 points.

1.5 of which i used to get the 7900s

i need 1 to claim the P35 board i have a claim on, and will be mine at the end of the month.

under your new system, i will not be able to do this.

Thanks for screwing me over.....









btw, i have annother 1156 heatsink for an i7, so that could help me, but i really dont think that is fair for you to have to deduct points.

That is like me selling something, then the buyer realizing that his stuff has depreciated, and reaching into my wallet for the money he lost back..... It doesn't make sense at all.


----------



## xd_1771

Hm, I agree it does seem a bit confusing. I don't think your claim on the P35 board was acutally listed either (it is still listed as "TheGrapist"). I think that would be some mistake on our parts. I'll be PM-ing TriBeCa on some suitable compensation that doesn't compromise others since we're partly to blame for being so unavailable and unclear on here lately.

At least it's definitely a lot better here than other Swap Meets like on Anandtech, where there's really no sense of fairness and giving/receiving and no organized credit system. I'm now working with the two other "managers" here to get a plan on how (and how effectively) to get this implemented as soon as possible.


----------



## reflex99

I agree your system is good.

But what you could do, is decrease the value on the heatsinks, but not adjust my points.

and yea, grapist released his claim and i picked it up a few pages back.

Dj says that it is currently being used, and should be availible arround the end of the month.


----------



## xd_1771

The problem with that is that people would be less willing to claim your items if they are higher priced over everyone else, so it's an unfair system.... that's why they were somewhat devalued. The Swap Meet is also based on a system of fair trade; items that are less useful and less likely to be claimed are valued lower. Not that your heatsinks are of little value, but if the value is too high (especially when similar other items are lower), then it's unfair.

Another important discussion taking place is concerning how items are posted up. A standard system of posting item, location, and condition is being proposed.


----------



## reflex99

What i am saying, is

You can change their value, but don't deduct points from me.


----------



## TriBeCa

we'll work something out via PM, but rest assured we won't make it impossible for you to use the credits you've already spent on claims.


----------



## xd_1771

A final new credit system is currently being decided, as well as a new way to submit items.


----------



## dlee7283

I was going to list 10 unopened yellow sata cables

should be worth 1 credit correct?


----------



## TriBeCa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dlee7283*


I was going to list 10 unopened yellow sata cables

should be worth 1 credit correct?


all 10 as one package, all same color and unopened? yes.


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriBeCa;13165993*
> all 10 as one package, all same color and unopened? yes.


i have 10 total each in individual package, will ship all together if needed


----------



## BStanchina

Idk who's going to need 10 sata cables at one time.


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BStanchina;13166157*
> Idk who's going to need 10 sata cables at one time.


true, I just saw someone offering 2 red sata cables and they got .5 credit for it

I have 10 total, I don't care how its broken up


----------



## BStanchina

2x1gb DDR400 PC3200 Unused










512mb DDR PC333 - Should be good, condition untested.


----------



## kaxel

I'll take the 2x1 ddr sticks, BSTanchina.


----------



## Onions

ill take teh satsa cables


----------



## xd_1771

1GB DDR-400 sticks, very attractive claim considering how expensive and hard to find they usually can be... I even considered claiming it, till I realized 1. kaxel had taken the cliam and 2. systems with DDR RAM is actually something I'm trying to phase out right now in my house







(at least on the main use computers)
Quote:


> true, I just saw someone offering 2 red sata cables and they got .5 credit for it


I think a reorganization of that may also be needed, it's either I devalue triangle's SATA cables (putting him in the negatives) or upvalue dlee's (above the max credit under the current system); I find that a free SATA cable or two may be especially useful when you find that you're missing a SATA cable and you don't want to trudge all the way to the bigger computer stores to buy one (or a smaller one where it'd probably end up overpriced), so I would rank it high on the usefulness scale (and thus credit scale). However, it does seem rather confusing trying to work out the value. Right now I think it would be best to hold all credit value modifications until the actual big deal that's being planned (new system) comes in next week or so


----------



## BStanchina

So how are the points going to be figured for my ddr400 1g sticks, he claimed both of them, so what kind of point value we looking at here?


----------



## BStanchina

The ddr400 2x1gb are 56 dollars new online if that helps, and these are unused. (I put them into a guys computer and then a week later he had me build him a whole new computer just because and gave me the old one, lol)


----------



## reflex99

i'd say 1pt each.

but it isn't my choice


----------



## BStanchina

I was thinking like .75 each.


----------



## xd_1771

Changed to 0.75 each rather than 1 for both as per request/vote
That may have indeed been the better idea


----------



## TriBeCa

just to put this out there--it looks pretty likely that ALL items are going to be retroactively revalued when the new credit system goes live.

BEFORE you panic, though, if anyone ends up with negative credits after taking into account all past and pending claims, that value will be reset to 0.

This is not 100% decided yet, but is the approach that currently looks most likely to occur. So whether they go for 1 pt for the pair or .75 or 1 each is probably moot, as it'll only matter for a week or two until we get the new system live.


----------



## BStanchina

Claiming the Corsair Airflow Memory Fan.


----------



## TriBeCa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BStanchina*


Claiming the Corsair Airflow Memory Fan.


added. As I said via PM I'll ship as soon as 1 point worth of your stuff is confirmed received.

xd_1771 and JoshuaaT--can one or both of you confirm that the spreadsheet us up to date? I saw the DDR sticks added, so I'm assuming everything is up to date to this point?


----------



## JoshuaaT

Everything should be up to date except dlee's claim on those heatsinks. There are so many Stock AMD HSF that I couldn't update that.


----------



## TriBeCa

that's another thing we need to do--implement maximums on near-identical items, like stock coolers, cables, old RAM, optical/floppy drives, etc.


----------



## Speedster159

So i need to give something, to claim something?


----------



## JoshuaaT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Speedster159*


So i need to give something, to claim something?


Yes, you offer something and collect points that way. When you find something you want you can claim it using those points your previously earned.


----------



## Speedster159

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoshuaaT*


Yes, you offer something and collect points that way. When you find something you want you can claim it using those points your previously earned.


Hmm, might put up my old S478 CPU's..


----------



## BStanchina

2x1gb DDR400 Shipped
1.5cr

Tracking Number=(9405 5036 9930 0073 2724 57)

AMD 125w+ heatsink with pipes shipped. 
?cr

Tracking Number=(9405 5036 9930 0073 2654 28)


----------



## BStanchina

And hey let me try to figure this out. What i have for offered and what i have shipped.

*Offered*
512mb ram chip .5pts
coolermaster tx3 1pt
amd hsf 95w .5pt
intel i5 cooler .5pt
*Shipped*
2x1gb ddr400 1.5pts
amd hsf 125w+ .75pt
*Sub Total*
4.75pts
*Claimed*
corsair memory cooler -1pt
*Total*
3.75

Why do I only have 3.25 points shown in the spreadsheet?


----------



## racer86

claiming the Coolermaster TX3 92MM tower heatsink from BStanchina PM sent


----------



## TriBeCa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BStanchina;13174152*
> And hey let me try to figure this out. What i have for offered and what i have shipped.
> 
> *Offered*
> 512mb ram chip .5pts
> coolermaster tx3 1pt
> amd hsf 95w .5pt
> intel i5 cooler .5pt
> *Shipped*
> 2x1gb ddr400 1.5pts
> amd hsf 125w+ .75pt
> *Sub Total*
> 4.75pts
> *Claimed*
> corsair memory cooler -1pt
> *Total*
> 3.75
> 
> Why do I only have 3.25 points shown in the spreadsheet?


fixed
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86;13176234*
> claiming the Coolermaster TX3 92MM tower heatsink from BStanchina PM sent


noted


----------



## JoshuaaT

I am putting up a PSU

Item: RocketFish 550W PSU
Location: Mesquite, NV
Condition: Good, half of 24 pin sleeving is frayed.
Notes: May or may not incldue power cord. I will try to find an extra.


----------



## TriBeCa

claimed! pming now. and I don't need a power cord, I have a few spare.


----------



## BStanchina

So I was on the way home from class today and a 17 year old girl on her cellphone did this.










My poor little car.


----------



## JoshuaaT

Ouch! I hope you get that fixed soon.


----------



## reflex99

cuz you weren't in a legal spot


----------



## Onions

i claim the car... it was posted i claimed it deal with it









but rly ouch man are you ok is she ok ???


----------



## Triangle

Is everything OK?


----------



## `br4dz-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BStanchina*


So I was on the way home from class today and a 17 year old girl on her cellphone did this.










My poor little car.


When I first read that I thought:










I feel bad for you, all the more reason to outlaw cell phones while driving. Some people can cope with the distraction and 1 less hand, but a lot of people can't.


----------



## BStanchina

That picture is at the repair shop i got it towed to, No im not ok, i have two slip discs in my neck, and one in my upper back, and my spine is bruised all the way down.


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *`br4dz-*


I feel bad for you, all the more reason to outlaw cell phones while driving. Some people can cope with the distraction and 1 less hand, but a lot of people can't.


It *is* illegal in my province, and for good reason: people do it so darn often.


----------



## Onions

yea its illegal here too and dam man i hope you can get better. an injury like that can change your life .....


----------



## pioneerisloud

*What I'd like:*
1GB or 2GB of DDR1 memory (I can only use 2 sticks, any speed or timings)

*What I can offer up:*
Dell Socket 478 motherboard (takes 400FSB CPU's, had a P4 @ 2.2GHz in it). Tested to work just fine. No AGP, only 3x PCI slots.

PM me if you have what I need, or are interested in the board.


----------



## JoshuaaT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


*What I'd like:*
1GB or 2GB of DDR1 memory (I can only use 2 sticks, any speed or timings)

*What I can offer up:*
Dell Socket 478 motherboard (takes 400FSB CPU's, had a P4 @ 2.2GHz in it). Tested to work just fine. No AGP, only 3x PCI slots.

PM me if you have what I need, or are interested in the board.










Updated. Arsin has some DDR Ram that you may be interested in. It is in Canada though.


----------



## smashblock

I have a copy of half-life 2 episode 1 to offer up.
Edit: Sorry I have to retract. I've found a good home for this software.


----------



## racer86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smashblock*


I have a copy of half-life 2 episode 1 to offer up.


is it a steam copy or a physical copy?


----------



## TriBeCa

pretty sure halflife only exists on steam? it is a valve game after all, and HL2 was the game they launched steam with.


----------



## racer86

you were able to purchase it out side of steam when it first came out i think but its up on amazon

  Amazon.com: Half Life 2: PC: Windows XP: Video Games


----------



## smashblock

Its a steam copy.


----------



## BStanchina

is it orange box or just hl2


----------



## Onions

i should have 2.5 credits ive said something before but you guys ignored me







i was unable to claim the sound card


----------



## xd_1771

I've updated.... looks like the amount of credits section on the page hasn't exactly been paid attention to a lot, usually I do end up correcting values in there when I update the list
I think it would be a lot easier though if we somehow programmed the user credits to correspond with what items they put up... just a thought; I think it actually can be done


----------



## BStanchina

onions, still have that pump? whats wrong with it?


----------



## Onions

the oring got replaced it seals correctly however it liikes to cut out.... it would work as a second pump in series as it works if water is flowing but it hates to start up


----------



## Phoriver

My motherboard is going back up, deal fell through due to shipping costs being quite high.

Edit: I'm also putting up 2x512mb samsung ddr2 667 5-5-5-12 sodimm


----------



## BStanchina

hmm that would be nice onion because my computer is a 24/7 with a 350 pump always flowing.


----------



## Onions

well if you have points you can claim it


----------



## reflex99

Got the 7900s today.

work beautifully


----------



## Secretninja

Glad they worked, enjoy.


----------



## reflex99

SLI scaling ain't bad either.

second card adds about 1600 to my 06 score.

went from 3100 to about 4700.

ima try and put the CPU in now too.


----------



## Secretninja

Yeah, that might be fried... Sucker ran HOT.


----------



## reflex99

does seem to run the fan a lot more than my ML-40.

90nm.....not exactly cool


----------



## dlee7283

received BStanchina's Phenom HSF

thanks again man!


----------



## BStanchina

No Problem.

Hey HD still have this? Xigmatek XLF-F1455 140MM


----------



## TriBeCa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


I've updated.... looks like the amount of credits section on the page hasn't exactly been paid attention to a lot, usually I do end up correcting values in there when I update the list
I think it would be a lot easier though if we somehow programmed the user credits to correspond with what items they put up... just a thought; I think it actually can be done


if that's doable, do it? I couldn't figure out a way, is why i didn't. my spreadsheet skills are fairly lacking.


----------



## xd_1771

Not entirely sure if I can even do it, just saying it's a definite possibility; it may even involve moving a lot of things around though i.e. the "user credits" sheet into the main sheet. I might try and see what i can do when I have time.

BStanChina: Still have the Xigmatek 140MM - PM me and make sure to post in thread as claimed, if so


----------



## BStanchina

ill claim it, lmk on shipping. to florida, 32708


----------



## xd_1771

Alright, you have PM!

I'm also pulling both my 2x512MB DDR2 DIMM claims. First of all I've been seeing more good DDR2 Craigslist deals on Craigslist lately and I think I'm willing to bite, but secondly and most importantly I may not even need to buy anything there or look on here, my friend mentioned he had some spare DDR2 DIMMs that at the moment he does not know what to do with - size unknown but definitely an exciting prospect. In addition it's been taking a rather long time since I believe one of the two hasn't replied, another may need to create a new PayPal account. With the 2650e finally able to ship for me this weekend (hooray, PayPal funds transferred!) and now having an AM2 motherboard I just pulled off Craigslist for a good price, I'd like to get ready for this ASAP








So concerning those 512MB DDR2 DIMMs, they are once again open-market and available!


----------



## kaxel

BStanchina's package arrived. Everything seems to be fine, but I haven't had a chance to test them yet.


----------



## smashblock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BStanchina*


is it orange box or just hl2


Its half-life 2 episode 1.


----------



## badatgames18

anyone have a mem fan? if anyone is willing to put it on the swap...


----------



## stRodda

anyone have a stock am3 cpu heatsink mount?

i need the front and back piece.










99.999% of you guys replace your stock cooler with beefy aftermarket ones, hopefully someone kept this thing.


----------



## JoshuaaT

I should have some. Let me check.

Edit: Alright, I have front brackets in black or gray and back brackets in black or metal.


----------



## xd_1771

Would've replied but I'll let JoshuaaT have it as it'd probably be cheaper to ship one of those from US to US


----------



## dlee7283

xd's 2650e has been sent

I sent racer86 the 3470, but he accidently sent me the wrong address, hopefully I will be able to send it back to him
here was the tracking
0496 9011 7930 2709 6593

also I am going to offer up a AM2/AM3 backplate in case anyone else needs one.


----------



## stRodda

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoshuaaT*


I should have some. Let me check.

Edit: Alright, I have front brackets in black or gray and back brackets in black or metal.


thanks for that, but i ended up selling my h50 instead. i had sold a mobo without the bracket, but we came to a h50 compromise instead.


----------



## pioneerisloud

...


----------



## TriBeCa

shipped the Corsair memory fan to Bstanchina today: 0496 9002 0340 2914 6964


----------



## BStanchina

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stRodda;13236717*
> anyone have a stock am3 cpu heatsink mount?
> 
> i need the front and back piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 99.999% of you guys replace your stock cooler with beefy aftermarket ones, hopefully someone kept this thing.


I have a few of them with backplates, if no one else has.


----------



## xd_1771

I just got a good ultraportable laptop in a nice Craigslist deal, but I am seriously hating the 4200RPM hard drive, it is slowing down everything. Looking for any IDE laptop hard drive 5400RPM-7200RPM.

I'm also looking for a 256MB DDR2 SODIMM. It must be 256MB, and must be DDR2-533.


----------



## dlee7283

anybody got any AM2/AM2+ processors they would put up?


----------



## badatgames18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriBeCa;13247236*
> shipped the Corsair memory fan to Bstanchina today: 0496 9002 0340 2914 6964


aaw









does anyone else have a spare memory fan?


----------



## racer86

Ok so i randomly was given a K6 cpu and a socket A board with an Athlon on it as well as a few agp ati rage cards and some ddr for them. I also have a P2 cartridge with hsf. I have no use for them and figured id see if anyone here wanted them before I threw them up on the freebies page. I can get pictures up if anyone wants them.


----------



## TriBeCa

wow, that's some old school tech. does the board for them even take DDR?


----------



## racer86

ok so i have to appolgize the guy told me the wrong set up for the board its socket A and has an athlon on it the K6 i have is all alone lol


----------



## TriBeCa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86;13279153*
> ok so i have to appolgize the guy told me the wrong set up for the board its socket A and has an athlon on it the K6 i have is all alone lol


Ok, can you identify which Athlon it is? How do you want me to put it up? Obviously the K6 is on its own, but did you want to put the board, DDR, and athlon all together, or should I split them into 3 separate items?


----------



## racer86

oh i was just going to be nice and give them away to someone I realy dont care about getting the credits for them lol these are free to who ever wants them and i will get the numbers in just a min and edit this post with the full info and board specs

Board - SOYO SY-K&VMF
http://www.firingsquad.com/products/hwproduct.asp/328?viewdesc=1
CPU - AMD Socket A (462) Athlon XP 2100+ 266MHz 256KB

the K6 is a K6266AFR


----------



## reflex99

Nvm I can't read


----------



## kaxel

I'll take the athlon, the board, the ddr, and an agp card.

What are the video cards?


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaxel;13279529*
> I'll take the athlon, the board, the ddr, and an agp card.


i updated my last post might wanna check out the specs before you claim:


----------



## kaxel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86;13279639*
> i updated my last post might wanna check out the specs before you claim:


I am claiming. What are the agp cards?


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaxel;13279681*
> I am claiming. What are the agp cards?


there ati rage 128 cards beyond that idk ive got two if you want them also ive got some 40gb ide drives if u want one as well


----------



## kaxel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86;13279708*
> there ati rage 128 cards beyond that idk ive got two if you want them also ive got some 40gb ide drives if u want one as well


How much will shipping on that be? Wait, I think I actually do need the video card.


----------



## racer86

Ok Athlon and socket A board as well as a 40gb ide drive and the ati rage cards going to Kaxel will post tracking when its sent

the K6 is still up also i forgot to mention it comes in its original clamshell with original hsf


----------



## pioneerisloud

Dangit, that Athlon setup would have been quite nice over this P4.







Oh well, with any luck I won't be on this setup for too much longer.


----------



## xd_1771

It'd probably depend on what P4 you select


----------



## TriBeCa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


Dangit, that Athlon setup would have been quite nice over this P4.







Oh well, with any luck I won't be on this setup for too much longer.










the AMD rig I have up is an XP 2500+, complete with one of the better AGP 8x GFX cards around, aftermarket cooler, HDDs, 1.5 or 1.7 or 2GB or RAM or something (can't remember exactly how much I managed to squeeze in there), and the case and PSU.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


It'd probably depend on what P4 you select


I was talking about the one that I'm being forced to use right now.







(Looks down at sig rig, cries a little inside)


----------



## Markeh

Wish I'd have seen that 40GB drive, need a new HDD for an old Athlon XP rig I've been fixing up.


----------



## racer86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Markeh*


Wish I'd have seen that 40GB drive, need a new HDD for an old Athlon XP rig I've been fixing up.


Ive got like 6 if you want one lol


----------



## xd_1771

racer86: Any of them 2.5" iDE at >4200RPM?


----------



## racer86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


racer86: Any of them 2.5" iDE at >4200RPM?


I dont think so ive got two but id have to look at them plus ive no idea if they work or not


----------



## Flyingears

Ill throw up a few things all are working

Pentium 4 2.4ghz 512kb 533fsb cache socket 478

Nvidia 7300 Le Pcie

PNY 6600 256mb agp

Two 40gb ide drives

and I would like to claim the 7600gt OC


----------



## kaxel

How much is the 6600 agp going for?


----------



## Flyingears

Id assume one point because its pretty decent for an agp card


----------



## racer86

xd_1771 I wasnt planning on getting any points for this stuff but since i keep shelling out hard drives do you think i could get some lol


----------



## xd_1771

Sorry about that, was rather occupied with that hockey game. Updating now!


----------



## Onions

i wish someone would add somehting i need lol
im looking for anything from decent fans to heat shrink lol


----------



## xd_1771

Yeah at the moment a problem with Swap Meet seems to be that it isn't catering to everyone effectively
I do have up a 120MM scythe slipstream though...


----------



## racer86

ya i think that most of the obsolete stuff (like socket 478 or like the amd stuff i just had) shouldnt be allowed (for points anyways) unless specifically asked for like the ide drives people are getting from me then just assigned points as the requests come in it might help to clean it up and maby get some different items up if people dont think there 30-50 gpu/cpu can be had buy someone offloading a bunch of old stuff with nothing up they want. I know id post some newer nicer tech if it was like that


----------



## Markeh

I'm considering your Slipstream, xd, to replace my rear fan on my sigrig, but I'm currently speaking to racer regarding.. guess what. Hard drives!

And I wouldn't say 478 is completely obsolete, and it is still worthy of points IMO. Stuff like Pentium 3 era, and basically anything that takes SDRAM or older, however, I would say are obsolete and shouldn't get points. Disallow CD-ROM drives, but allow CD-RW, DVD-ROM and DVD-RW as these are still useful.

Some parts from that era are useful however. The cases (not just saying it because I have one up) shouldn't be disallowed.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Why shouldn't the 478 and 462 gear be considered? I would love to get my hands on an awesome 462 build again.

Some of us do have love for older gear too.









Plus, machines like that can still serve their purpose assuming you can use it. Basic machine for basic tasks, older gaming perhaps (instead of using a VM), TV Machine (assuming not 1080p), seedbox, custom router, server....the possibilities are endless.

Or, just use it as a backup rig.


----------



## xd_1771

Taking the claim on infamous' *40GB SATA HDD* (posted nearly 2 months ago and no one wanted it). I'm wasting a big 200GB HDD as my pagefile/swap drive in my sig, using only some 15GB of it, so I want to lose the HDD size so I can free up the 200GB HDD to go into my second HTPC as soon as it's upgraded

SDRAM can be worth something (perhaps very little) depending on if anyone needs it for their system, I'm pretty sure in some areas it's harder to find some on craigslist or whatever market...same with pre-P4 era parts. CD-ROMs (or CD-RW, whichever)... I think they'd still be fairly useful, in case anyone needs something to install XP or Ubuntu and doesn't want to pull out/buy another DVD drive (or perhaps doesn't have an _IDE_ DVD or CD drive for that old system)


----------



## The_Punisher

Speaking of SDRAM....

Hey everyone, new to this thread but I do have 2x1GB of ECC SDRAM. Just tested using memtest86+ with ECC on and it ran 8 passes just fine.

I also have 4x128mb (lol) of ECC SDRAM as well. I know that's basically worth nothing, it is ECC server ram though.

I would be very interested in a trade for a 20-40GB hard drive, either IDE or SATA. I have no credit on here yet or I would have already picked up one!


----------



## racer86

moving my discussion on legacy and points n stuff to the swapmeet thread lol


----------



## kaxel

I am claiming tribeca's system.


----------



## xd_1771

Kaxel..... you're out of credits


----------



## Onions

what fan is that xd can u post a link to one??


----------



## kaxel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;13298264*
> Kaxel..... you're out of credits


I spent 1.5 on the 2x1gb ddr and I have 2.5 credits. That brought me to 1 because they were .75 each. I have one more for the system. I am spending it.

p4 = 1
ram = .5
fan =.5
sata cables = .5
1+.5+.5+.5 = 2.5
2.5 - .75 - .75 = 1


----------



## xd_1771

The other system you are claiming from racer86 cuts that short (unless you will cancel that)


----------



## racer86

He just messaged me and released that system so its back up if anyone wants it


----------



## xd_1771

Alright now that I know of this, swapping it around. racer86's parts available, TriBeCa's claimed!


----------



## Secretninja

Anyone got an old fan controller they don't need?


----------



## kaxel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secretninja;13299346*
> Anyone got an old fan controller they don't need?


I have kinda been looking to get rid of my scythe kazemaster. I should have all of the temperature probes and other stuff as well. Maybe even the original box. I just want something cool to put in it's place before I get rid of it. It is a 5" drive bay one. I already have a card reader and a dvd-rom, so something else quasi useful would be nice. Maybe a front audio panel or something.


----------



## Secretninja

I need a 3.5 one so I can mount it in the hd cage, my haf 912 is full with dvd/cardreader/rasapump.


----------



## drnilly007

Anyone have any of the following ram fan cooler, psu 500+ pci express, laptop dvd r/rw sata, 478 mobo

I have 2x256mb ram ddr 3200
6x128 mb pc100
pci radeon 9250
AGP ati rage pro turbo
mini pci express intel abg
ide optical dvd and 2 cdr/rw


----------



## BStanchina

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaxel;13299816*
> I have kinda been looking to get rid of my scythe kazemaster. I should have all of the temperature probes and other stuff as well. Maybe even the original box. I just want something cool to put in it's place before I get rid of it. It is a 5" drive bay one. I already have a card reader and a dvd-rom, so something else quasi useful would be nice. Maybe a front audio panel or something.


Ill claim it and paypal right away if you put it up, since he doesnt want it.

And when i get the kazemaster, ill put up my 3.5 fan controller, if he wants it.


----------



## BStanchina

Also Claiming the 120mm fan from XD


----------



## kaxel

I'm not putting it up until I have something cool to put in its place. I am weird like that.


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:



Originally Posted by *racer86*


ya i think that most of the obsolete stuff (like socket 478 or like the amd stuff i just had) shouldnt be allowed (for points anyways) unless specifically asked for like the ide drives people are getting from me then just assigned points as the requests come in it might help to clean it up and maby get some different items up if people dont think there 30-50 gpu/cpu can be had buy someone offloading a bunch of old stuff with nothing up they want. I know id post some newer nicer tech if it was like that


I totally agree with this. I just feel that most people on this site prefer to deal in AM2 or LGA775 or newer because of compatibility, familiarity and overclocking.

Not saying 478/939 stuff is totally useless, yet sometimes it costs more putting a system with those sockets together over buying new.

I believe everyone should keep their points who have contributed to this point, but as u can see older stuff isn't be claimed and people are basically getting something more of value(good cooler for their current system, steam games for basically highly unwanted items)


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


Why shouldn't the 478 and 462 gear be considered? I would love to get my hands on an awesome 462 build again.

Some of us do have love for older gear too.









Plus, machines like that can still serve their purpose assuming you can use it. Basic machine for basic tasks, older gaming perhaps (instead of using a VM), TV Machine (assuming not 1080p), seedbox, custom router, server....the possibilities are endless.

Or, just use it as a backup rig.











I had a 939 processor lying around wanting to put it to work yet I couldn't justify spending more on the board and ram than I would just building an AM2 system.

they are not useless by any means, just a pain in the ass to get a working system together for the right price for 939.

I really wanted that 939 board with the 785g chipset, but they didnt even sell it in the states.

Basically I would prefer 939/478/462 cpu/motherboard combos being offered together on the swap meet. DDR1 isn't a problem so thats not the issue.


----------



## BStanchina

Agreed, who wants the older socket items anyways.


----------



## BStanchina

Sent payment to XD for 120mm and 140mm fans.


----------



## Markeh

Some people do want older parts. I've got 3 incomplete systems here and I don't know what to claim for them yet.


----------



## Flyingears

Id like to claim the 655 pump.

Thanks


----------



## xd_1771

So...anyone here with any laptop parts?

Particularly:
-An Intel Pentium M (Dothan 90nm) CPU at 400Mhz FSB of at least 1.7Ghz at 21W (or if you have a slower but low voltage one I love you)
-19V 3.42A charger/adapter
-Anything compatible with an ASUS W5000
Here or Craigslist, whichever comes first, as always

Still looking for MOSFET heatsinks too (for GTS 450) though I might just post a wanted add for that in the OCN wanted section since I now have a much bigger paypal reserve fund


----------



## Secretninja

I have a 19v 7.89 amp charger.


----------



## xd_1771

Man I gotta get my understanding of electricity back on... will this work properly on a laptop that takes 19V 3.42A?
Also how big & heavy is it


----------



## Secretninja

Pretty big and heavy for a laptop charger. And I have no idea if it works like that, just thought you might know offhand.


----------



## xd_1771

I see. Should I still list it as a giveaway on The Swap Meet then?


----------



## badatgames18

memory fan?







ne1?

i gave away a good am3 motherboard here before... did i ever get points for it?

jw


----------



## BStanchina

We need to spread the word on this thread, we need more stuff up for grabs


----------



## BStanchina

Quote:



Originally Posted by *badatgames18*


memory fan?







ne1?

i gave away a good am3 motherboard here before... did i ever get points for it?

jw


Yes u have 1 point.


----------



## BStanchina

Anyone wanna put up some 120mm+ fans, non-PWM


----------



## dlee7283

to update everything on my end

Items I have listed

Sparkle 8400GS 512MB PCIe with HDMI adapter= 1 point
Dell Radeon 3470 256 with Dual VGA PCIe= 1 point(claimed)
(2) sets of 5 unopened Sata Cables= 1 point
AMD Athlon Neo 2650e AM2-1 point(claimed)
Medieval II Total War Steam gift- 1 point(claimed)

Items I have claimed and recieved
razr m3's Phenom II HSF Heatpipes(.75 points)
BStanchina Phenom II HSF Heatpipes(.75 points)

Total Points now-3.75


----------



## BStanchina

Sparkle 8400GS is this the fan version or fanless version?


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BStanchina;13337122*
> Sparkle 8400GS is this the fan version or fanless version?


fan


----------



## Markeh

Just claimed dlee's 8400GS, waiting for his reply. Need it for my workshop rig whose ATI X600 Pro has given up the ghost and has no IGP, and I have no other PCI-E cards.

Sorry bstanchina.


----------



## kaxel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlee7283;13336263*
> to update everything on my end
> 
> Items I have listed
> 
> Sparkle 8400GS 512MB PCIe with HDMI adapter= 1 point
> Dell Radeon 3470 256 with Dual VGA PCIe= 1 point(claimed)
> (2) sets of 5 unopened Sata Cables= 1 point
> AMD Athlon Neo 2650e AM2-1 point(claimed)
> Medieval II Total War Steam gift- 1 point(claimed)
> 
> Items I have claimed and recieved
> razr m3's Phenom II HSF Heatpipes(.75 points)
> BStanchina Phenom II HSF Heatpipes(.75 points)
> 
> Total Points now-3.75


Bad math. .75 + .75 = 1.5 You have 3.5 points.


----------



## BStanchina

Its cool, I don't need it, it would just sit and collect dust, but if any 9xxx series cards come out that have fans, I'm down.


----------



## razr m3

I'd like to claim Arsin's 3GHz socket 478 P4 as well as TriBeCa's XFX FX 5200.


----------



## dlee7283

PhilWrir wanted me to let the mods know that he has nothing to offer anymore, so take down all the stuff he has.


----------



## TriBeCa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dlee7283*


to update everything on my end

Items I have listed
----------------------
Sparkle 8400GS 512MB PCIe with HDMI adapter= 1 point
Dell Radeon 3470 256 with Dual VGA PCIe= 1 point(claimed)
(2) sets of 5 unopened Sata Cables= 1 point
AMD Athlon Neo 2650e AM2-1 point(claimed)
Medieval II Total War Steam gift- 1 point(claimed)

Items I have claimed and recieved
razr m3's Phenom II HSF Heatpipes(.75 points)
BStanchina Phenom II HSF Heatpipes(.75 points)

Total Points now-3.75


I'm not finding the heatpipes from razr m3 or BStanchina... can you tell me what posts they were offered in, and where they were assigned .75 points?


----------



## BStanchina

http://www.overclock.net/13153257-post632.html

Where points were assigned.

http://www.overclock.net/13154886-post636.html

Where you agreed.

http://www.overclock.net/13104606-post573.html

Razr post.

http://www.overclock.net/13092655-post563.html

My Post.


----------



## BStanchina

anyone got some artic silver or good heatsink paste, i could always use some laying around.


----------



## razr m3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BStanchina*


anyone got some artic silver or good heatsink paste, i could always use some laying around.


I've got a tube or two of paste that came with my Rasa kit.


----------



## drnilly007

Guy in the cooling section selling arctic silver ceramique for $3 shipped


----------



## BStanchina

arctic silver ceramique is no good for cpu, i dont like it.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BStanchina;13359875*
> arctic silver ceramique is no good for cpu, i dont like it.


lolwut?

It is the most awesomest TIM ever.

I have 2 giant tubes of the stuff i love it so much....


----------



## BStanchina

I guess coming from a "most out of my computer" when it comes from cooling, the ASC just doesn't cut the mustard. 1 to 2 deg higher than most pastes out there, and hard to clean up when replacing, not really my thing.


----------



## reflex99

hard to clean?

I think it is easier than metal based pastes. With some alchohol, it comes right off.

I really only use it because it doesn't freeze, but i've started to like it a lot.


----------



## BStanchina

If you let it cure the full cure time, its terrible. And it still doesn't cool as well as most pastes.


----------



## `br4dz-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BStanchina*


If you let it cure the full cure time, its terrible. And it still doesn't cool as well as most pastes.


What I find funny, is you say ASC is terrible, yet you want Arctic Silver 5 or Arctic Silver Matrix? Neither of those are very good either. AS5 doesn't cool much better than ASC, hell, the thermalright chillfactor 3 that came with my T.R.U.E. knocked temps down 1-2C compared to AS5. AS5 is harder to clean up than ASC too. It makes a mess and just spreads around when you try to wipe it up. Not to mention it'll possibly ruin electronics if it oozes off the IHS. And that terrible curing time which usually takes even longer than the company states. I sold my tube of AS5 I had for a few bucks since I refuse to use it anymore. And I only grab Arctic Silver Matrix if/when I can find it on the cheap (~$5 shipped) but it's far from great.

Arctic Cooling MX-2/MX-4 are probably 2 of my favorite TIM's for an on-the-cheap thermal paste that works wonderfully on CPU's/GPU's/Chipsets. OCZ Freeze is pretty good too, but if you're looking for top cooling potential, you can't beat Shin-Etsu X23-7783D (unless you want to spend $20 for a single application for Indigo Xtreme).


----------



## Secretninja

I have 2 tubes of the rasa kit stuff if you want it. They gave me 2 on accident and I bought ic diamond 7 or w/e it is called.


----------



## badatgames18

huh arctic silver creamique is pretty good.... anywho i'd like to put up a retail copy of dead space 2... unfortunately mp is registered to my EA account but sp is still good.









I'll also put two tubes of that rasa kit TIM

EDIT: if you are talking to me? it's too scary and i don't enjoy it









if anyone puts up a memory fan... i will jump on that super fast


----------



## drnilly007

why


----------



## InerTia*

I have a 2000 Intel celeron (500MHz) and the board to go with it. Works great for internet/XP


----------



## BStanchina

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *`br4dz-;13365303*
> What I find funny, is you say ASC is terrible, yet you want Arctic Silver 5 or Arctic Silver Matrix? Neither of those are very good either. AS5 doesn't cool much better than ASC, hell, the thermalright chillfactor 3 that came with my T.R.U.E. knocked temps down 1-2C compared to AS5. AS5 is harder to clean up than ASC too. It makes a mess and just spreads around when you try to wipe it up. Not to mention it'll possibly ruin electronics if it oozes off the IHS. And that terrible curing time which usually takes even longer than the company states. I sold my tube of AS5 I had for a few bucks since I refuse to use it anymore. And I only grab Arctic Silver Matrix if/when I can find it on the cheap (~$5 shipped) but it's far from great.
> 
> Arctic Cooling MX-2/MX-4 are probably 2 of my favorite TIM's for an on-the-cheap thermal paste that works wonderfully on CPU's/GPU's/Chipsets. OCZ Freeze is pretty good too, but if you're looking for top cooling potential, you can't beat Shin-Etsu X23-7783D (unless you want to spend $20 for a single application for Indigo Xtreme).


AC5 cools 1-2deg more than ASC. What I am looking for is some ASM, Tuniq paste, or some of the more expensive Shin-Etsu.


----------



## `br4dz-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BStanchina;13366401*
> AC5 cools 1-2deg more than ASC. What I am looking for is some ASM, Tuniq paste, or some of the more expensive Shin-Etsu.


I did test between ASC, Thermalright CF3 and AS5 back when I owned a T.R.U.E. and the most AS5 was better than ASC was by 1C at the same ambient temp. 1C is not a big difference especially when you take into consideration that maybe it wasn't a good mount, or just plain normal inconsistencies in the TIM itself or the temperature readings. I'd take ASC over AS5 any day.


----------



## Markeh

I unclaim the 8400GS. Friend got hold of me earlier and said did I want his old 9500GT cos he'd upgraded.

Sorry. I do this claiming and unclaiming a lot. I know it's bad. Sorry.


----------



## BStanchina

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *`br4dz-;13367365*
> I did test between ASC, Thermalright CF3 and AS5 back when I owned a T.R.U.E. and the most AS5 was better than ASC was by 1C at the same ambient temp. 1C is not a big difference especially when you take into consideration that maybe it wasn't a good mount, or just plain normal inconsistencies in the TIM itself or the temperature readings. I'd take ASC over AS5 any day.


To each their own.


----------



## Moparman

ok i cant sell this so here is what i have so far.

INTEL

SKT775

P4 3.40ghz/1MB/800bus SL7J8

P4 521 SL8PP 2.8/1MB/800Bus

P4 2.8/1MB/800 SL7PR

P4 630 3.00/2MB/800 SL7Z9

P4 630 3.00/2MB/800 SL7Z9

CELLY D 346 3.06/256/533 SL8HD

AMD

SKT 939

3200+

2000 MHz frequency

2000 HT speed

512 KB L2 Cache

939-pin package

HyperTransport technology

AMD-ADA3200DAA4BW

. 3700+ San Diego

2.2ghz

1MB cache

RAM Samsung RDRAM (Rambus)

4 sticks of 256MB Samsung 184-pin PC800 45ns 16d ECC RDRAM RIMM (p/n ABL) 400MHZ

2x512MB samsung pc2-5300 667mhz laptop ram

Linksys WPC54G notebook adapter in the orig box.


----------



## reflex99

I want the celery.

*claim*

(If I don't have enough credit, I can throw some stuff up later.)


----------



## TriBeCa

Ok, it doesn't look like JoshuaaT or xd_1771 are around at the moment, don't know what's happened to them.

Unfortunately I'm sick and trying to work from home with plans all weekend and leaving for a conference next Tuesday for a week.

I just don't have time to update this right now and I'm not sure what's happened to our other two updaters.

Does anyone else with at least 50+ rep, a reasonably long tenure on the site, and a fair bit of activity in the Swap Meet care to step up to receive editing privileges on the spreadsheet?


----------



## Secretninja

I'm new to the site and don't have enough rep but I'll do it ;P

I check the thread daily though, and would be happy to help if you feel you can trust me. Understand if you don't though.


----------



## Moparman

I might be interested in the Job.


----------



## kaxel

You can give me access. I will edit it when I have a bit of spare time, but I'm not going to fully devote my life to it.

Just curious, are you shipping soon?


----------



## xd_1771

I'm around, just have prioritized other projects lately such as the new "What unlocks" thread and local city of Surrey-related projects

Until now there didn't seem to be any need to update, I thought you (TriBeCa) had handled it in the past few pages
I can get to it this afternoon


----------



## BStanchina

XD Did you ever ship out my fans?


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TriBeCa*


Ok, it doesn't look like JoshuaaT or xd_1771 are around at the moment, don't know what's happened to them.

Unfortunately I'm sick and trying to work from home with plans all weekend and leaving for a conference next Tuesday for a week.

I just don't have time to update this right now and I'm not sure what's happened to our other two updaters.

Does anyone else with at least 50+ rep, a reasonably long tenure on the site, and a fair bit of activity in the Swap Meet care to step up to receive editing privileges on the spreadsheet?


been here since 08, I have great trader rep, and I am on here checking the site every few hours


----------



## BStanchina

I second Dlee.

Also if anyone has any pair or single sli cards, lmk!


----------



## xd_1771

They shipped just yesterday. I'm about to scan the receipts. Since you were only able to get me your address/info on Friday evening, it wouldn't make a difference whether I shipped it on Saturday or Sunday or Monday, since post offices don't ship on non-business days.

I had thought that TriBeCa had performed the update back at around page 80, that's why I didn't update the list last night. I'll get to it right now. EDIT: It appears as though he had indeed updated around page 80. I'll get to it past there. All of page 81 was discussion about TIM though, no actual swap meet activity









The prospect of a 4th team member probably does seem to make it easier for everyone







You can rely on me to contribute and update here once in awhile but at the moment my biggest priorities on OCN are going to the AMD forums and discussions about other things such as Mozilla Firefox 4.

I just moved the "completed transactions" section to another spreadsheet/tab. It helps keep the main one uncluttered in a way that still makes it viewable, as it is still important. I am not too sure if I should do it also for "pending/claimed items" though, this section is more important and there may be need to be able to see it with a simple scroll-down and nothing else.


----------



## vtech1

i would like to take the PNY GeForce 6600 256MB AGP and i will put an offer up of a few PSUs various sizes (watts) and some old motherboards 
im still deciding if i should put up my sli-dr expert up for grabs, perhaps if anyone wants to offer something for such a legendary board? i need a agp x8xx nvidia or AIW ati


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vtech1*


i would like to take the PNY GeForce 6600 256MB AGP and i will put an offer up of a few PSUs various sizes (watts) and some old motherboards 
im still deciding if i should put up my sli-dr expert up for grabs, perhaps if anyone wants to offer something for such a legendary board? i need a agp x8xx nvidia or AIW ati


claim the board if you decide to put it up....

I have a 3850 i would put up for it.

or some xbox games or something? I have a bunch of stuff, but no AGP cards sadly.

hell, i'd buy you a 7800 AGP if you would trade me the board....


----------



## vtech1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


claim the board if you decide to put it up....

I have a 3850 i would put up for it.

or some xbox games or something? I have a bunch of stuff, but no AGP cards sadly.

hell, i'd buy you a 7800 AGP if you would trade me the board....


hmm im very tempted now that ur offering to buy stuff....perhaps if u have a am3 full atx board i might consider it a done deal








EDIT: not looking for anything fancy but id like to use atleast 6 sata drives at once
EDIT:EDIT: and to sweaten the deal , il throw in a 3400+ with it


----------



## reflex99

ok, total claim on this now.

PM'ing you in a bit.


----------



## BStanchina

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vtech1*


i would like to take the PNY GeForce 6600 256MB AGP and i will put an offer up of a few PSUs various sizes (watts) and some old motherboards 
im still deciding if i should put up my sli-dr expert up for grabs, perhaps if anyone wants to offer something for such a legendary board? i need a agp x8xx nvidia or AIW ati


Which PSU's and how many watts


----------



## vtech1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BStanchina*


Which PSU's and how many watts


a couple of dell hp-2507fw


----------



## drnilly007

I have ram pc100 128x3, sdrpc100 2x256, ddrpc3200 2x256

1dLo itouch case with rubber bumps on back

floppy drive


----------



## xd_1771

How old are those dell hp-2507fw.... how were they used?
If newer or not much I'm going to claim

Update in a moment


----------



## vtech1

they came from p4 dells and they work


----------



## xd_1771

How new d'you reckon? Were they used heavily i.e. 24/7?
Just wondering if this'd be better than a Bestec 300W that has been serving actively for the past 4 years, for a certain comp


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;13386542*
> How new d'you reckon? Were they used heavily i.e. 24/7?
> Just wondering if this'd be better than a Bestec 300W that has been serving actively for the past 4 years, for a certain comp


i can almost garantee you that they are better.


----------



## xd_1771

Though less wattage, 12V voltage, etc. it seems fair
I am interested in how old they are. If they are more than 3 years old and have been used a lot then a lot of the initial wattage & reliably could've been lost with those years, in which case I would not claim.

Awaiting this info if possible


----------



## reflex99

all pentIV machines are over 3 years old


----------



## xd_1771

That doesn't necessarily mean they were used often. For those entire 3 years the PIV machines could've just been sitting on a shelf or otherwise mostly inactive - which means the PSUs could still be working as if brand new.


----------



## TriBeCa

since dlee has been seconded and has the most rep/time on the site of those who offered to update the spreadsheet, unless anyone objects I'll give him privileges as soon as he requests them.

also kaxel to answer your question about shipping, i've been sick the last two days. I'm back at work tomorrow and have some serious catching up to do, as I leave for a conference on Tuesday evening. I'm going to do all I can to ship before I go, but my schedule is getting pretty dicey.

And by the way, thanks so much to *everyone* who has made the swap meet a success







Of course there's lots of room to improve from here, but once I get back from this conference I'm going to take some time to make sure we implement the new credit system, and we have new people offering items on a pretty regular basis


----------



## BStanchina

Someone from the folding section, might be giving me their 8800gs for a swap meet point, if he posts i call claim on it already, just making it known.


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BStanchina;13388343*
> Someone from the folding section, might be giving me their 8800gs for a swap meet point, if he posts i call claim on it already, just making it known.


What
TriBeCa, are we even allowed to do this?







I don't think so


----------



## reflex99

that is such bull crap.

Here:

I hear this guy is going to post something really nice soon, it is either a motherboard, CPU, RAM, or Videocard, I'm not sure, but I claim it.

Beat that......

/ot

onT:

that is dumb, preemptive claims should not be allowed.


----------



## BStanchina

Let me clear something up, i was in the folding section and this guy mentioned he had a 8800gs laying around, and i told him if he gave it to me for use in my other folding rig, he could post it in here, and take one of my swap meet points. Its not like a herd a rumor it might happen, we were pming each other about it, he asked if he should post in here, and i said yes just make sure people know its claimed already.


----------



## dlee7283

i'll trade all my Swapmeet points(3.5) for an 8800gs if thats the case, that card is worth 35-40 bucks shipped at least









but seriously, should we be able to trade swap points to other people? I dont have an answer for that......


----------



## BStanchina

I dont see the problem, since im giving away the 1 point per transaction and hes shipping me then card to benefit the ocn folding team anyways.

And its the 300mb version by asus not worth as much as what u think.


----------



## TriBeCa

This is a tricky situation that I knew would come up eventually.

My view is that in order to keep a clear and consistent system that is fair for all contributers to the swap meet, we can't allow pre-claiming items. Everyone who contributes needs to have the same opportunity to claim items when they go up.

If you want a particular item from someone that you know is looking to offload it, by all means arrange that with them outside the context of this thread. But in that case they should know they won't be getting swap meet points for it.

For what it's worth, Bstanchina, I totally understand it would feel like you deserve to get this item since you referred the person with the item here. But look at it this way, what's actually happening here is you're getting a premium item in exchange for a swap meet point, which is effectively an item supplied by _someone else_ in the swap meet--and that someone else supplying the item never had a chance to get the premium item you're receiving.

I just worry that allowing this sort of thing opens up the possibility for serious abuses.

That said, I guess there's nothing stopping you from having him PM you when he puts the item up so you can jump into the thread if that's something he's willing to do, but you both have to be aware that there's a 'risk' someone else might claim it first.

When it comes down to it, this has always been a first-come first-served system, and will continue to be that way. You can't claim something before it's posted.


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BStanchina*


I dont see the problem, since im giving away the 1 point per transaction and hes shipping me then card to benefit the ocn folding team anyways.

And its the 300mb version by asus not worth as much as what u think.


if it is for folding I don't see an issue, it just might get confusing keeping track of points if people do this alot along with the other potential problems Tribeca addressed.

and the card is actually good for gaming at 1280x720 as it has 96sp and can play games like Far Cry 2 pretty well. the 8800gs is pretty much the 9600gso 384/192









but you are good guy to have on the swap meet, my experiences dealing with you were very positive.


----------



## BStanchina

I dont see the problem of me giving one of my points away in this case, because it was not defined in the rules on the first page, or every discusses, i think we should let it happen this time, and for future reference not allow it. Either way hes shipping the card out today or tomorrow to me, and im not going to let this guy not get his point that i told him he could get, because it was never defined in the rules.

In the end its benefiting all of OCN, because it is going in my folding rig, needed for the OCNChimpin challenge.


----------



## racer86

I agree that there should be no preemptive claims here as that kinda defeats the purpose of this thread lol I agree with tribeca you should set this up outside of the swap meet or just have him post it here and then try and get in on it first.

Also on another note does anyone know when the new point system will be implemented?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BStanchina*


I dont see the problem of me giving one of my points away in this case, because it was not defined in the rules on the first page, or every discusses, i think we should let it happen this time, and for future reference not allow it. Either way hes shipping the card out today or tomorrow to me, and im not going to let this guy not get his point that i told him he could get, because it was never defined in the rules.

In the end its benefiting all of OCN, because it is going in my folding rig, needed for the OCNChimpin challenge.


It may not specificly say that but does say that an item has to be posted and then claimed on a first come first serve basis. Also this has been discussed in the past and agreed that. Preemptive claiming is not allowed


----------



## vtech1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


Though less wattage, 12V voltage, etc. it seems fair
I am interested in how old they are. If they are more than 3 years old and have been used a lot then a lot of the initial wattage & reliably could've been lost with those years, in which case I would not claim.

Awaiting this info if possible


il take pics of them when i come back home, and they were used lightly in office work


----------



## Onions

this is how this should be handled.... if you want to arrange things from other people for a point then simply claim sometyhing he wants and trade for it.....


----------



## BStanchina

If it comes down to that im going to do it, but this is kind of BS, if i earn points why cant i trade them to someone else?

Its like an employer giving you your paycheck and telling you that you cannot give any money to anyone else.


----------



## reflex99

It's not that you cant spend them, its just that none of us at all had any chance of claiming it.

You claimed something before it has been posted.

If you really take issue with it, just have him post it up, and then claim it the second he does.

coordinate it though steam or something.

:/


----------



## BStanchina

I already paid him and hes already shipping it, i didnt see a problem with it because their is no formal rule about it.


----------



## wupah

Posting an Asus 8800 GS 300 mb version. BStanchina did call dibs on it. It's already been shipped and I received payment for the shipping.

For what it's worth, I wasn't even considering putting the card up in the first place. It was collecting dust until figured out what to do with it. I got a pm from BStanchina and decided it was a good idea; not knowing it would stir up some drama.

Didn't realize this card was in such high demand !

TL: DR = the card is gone.


----------



## BStanchina

Claim i guess, to satisfy everyone


----------



## reflex99

Yay!


----------



## badatgames18

^ you could do that? lol... why not just do a trade via pms...

if i could do that i claim ram fans for the next year and a half







(preferably with blue led but it doesnt have to have one)

I don't know if it was updated but i will put up
-deadspace 2... sp is playable but mp is registered to me








-2 tubes of xspc generic TIM

EDIT: lol! just makin sure








i check this thread almost every hour... i will get you ram fan!


----------



## BStanchina

Quote:



Originally Posted by *badatgames18*


^ you could do that? lol... why not just do a trade via pms...

if i could do that i claim ram fans for the next year and a half







(preferably with blue led but it doesnt have to have one)

I don't know if it was updated but i will put up
-deadspace 2... sp is playable but mp is registered to me








-2 tubes of xspc generic TIM


Its pretty much known you get the next ram fan posted up lol.


----------



## reflex99

unless i ninja it









jk, i have no use for a ram fan......i don't think anyone does.


----------



## xd_1771

I think the best compromise would be to count BSTanchina's transaction as personal.
Since everything happened before any information was even given to swap meet; not only was it apparently pre-claimed but the transaction (incl. shipping, payment, etc.) was done before the item was posted here. Such a transaction could've been done without even considering or involving the swap meet. Therefore the swap meet should have no obligation to be in between these two people and this transaction, and my vote goes to neither BStanchina losing a credit nor wupah gaining any credits.


----------



## BStanchina

Why cant i just transfer him one of my credits, what is the big deal with it. Either way its the same credits being transfered around.

How about he emails me a photo he creates on paint and im willing to pay him 1 credit for it unless someone else claims it, would that be sufficient, since we all know artwork can go for a lot of money.


----------



## Onions

no this is how we are going to handle this. If he wants somehting then you claim it and pay for shipping to him... problem solved


----------



## reflex99

just give him the damn credit >.>


----------



## Secretninja

Yeah, I don't see a problem transferring a credit in this case. As long as Bstanchina uses one up, nothing was created nor lost. Just for future reference pre claiming is not to be allowed and is basically just telling everyone they should be watching the thread to snipe that.

That being said, I am looking for a mobo with at least 1 4x pcie slot, preferably 2, for an unraid server.


----------



## BStanchina

Thanks guys


----------



## badatgames18

Crap! someone pm'd me... it was about making a ram fan for me, but i accidentally deleted it before i could reply.. so could that person pm me again!


----------



## dlee7283

spreadsheet updated

wupah now has 1 credit
BstanChina has gone from 2.25 credits to 1.25 via the 8800gs deal


----------



## xd_1771

I will let it go this time around as the majority seems to favour the credit being given anyway and that such claim has not been of any inconvenience to anyone. However, I think I will be participating in discussion about whether we can allow such a matter... (likely not)


----------



## Djmatrix32

How much would I get for a ram fan?


----------



## xd_1771

I would give it a 0.75 credit, same worth as one of my 140MM or 120MM fans


----------



## TheGrapist

i've got an intel mini pcie wlan card and 2x256mb ddr sodimms.....what are they "worth"?


----------



## DSF_x

i have a crossfire bridge i need to swap for an SLi bridge, pm me if your interested.


----------



## BStanchina

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;13414608*
> I would give it a 0.75 credit, same worth as one of my 140MM or 120MM fans


I payed 1 credit for tribecas fan, FYI


----------



## badatgames18

i will pay all my points (which is 1) for that ram fan...

if it's allowed


----------



## xd_1771

I think that was before the .75 credit was introduced. Since it's of special use and probably rare here I wouldn't mind giving it (or paying) 1 credit.

TheGrapist's SODIMMs would be worth 0.25, going by that TriBeCa has 2x worth (in size) DDR SODIMMs for 0.5. The Mini-PCIE wifi card would be worth a full credit though







in case anyone's in need of such laptop parts

Updating as soon as I eat breakfast.
dlee are you actually putting up that RAM fan or were you just asking? I'm not putting that up until you can confirm it is to be added.

DSF_x I am not going to put yours up either. If you want to trade something for something else specific, you post a "wanted trade" thread in the wanted section. The Swap Meet is a place to put up items you don't need but here you cannot put up items if you wish to only something specific in return; this allows Swap Meet to differentiate from initiating a trade in the "for sale/wanted" sections. It would be useless to put your bridge up here anyway if you wish to swap for more, as neither parties in the trade would have any usable credits in the end after trading the bridges (assuming an SLI bridge is worth a CrossfireX Bridge). In the end it would just be wasting valuable space on our spreadsheet.


----------



## Secretninja

It was me that pm'd you. I have 2 small fans that came out of my laptop (they cooled gpus and cpu). I could probably make a ram fan out of it, but I need to know what kind of space there is to work with on your mobo. As long as you pay shipping I don't even care if I get points, because it will be semi homemade and might not work as well as a legit ram fan.


----------



## TheGrapist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;13418239*
> TheGrapist's SODIMMs would be worth 0.25, going by that TriBeCa has 2x worth (in size) DDR SODIMMs for 0.5. The Mini-PCIE wifi card would be worth a full credit though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in case anyone's in need of such laptop parts


someone please put them up,completely agree with this^^


----------



## dlee7283

I want to claim TheGrapist's Intel Mini PCI wifi card. I have an adapter i bought that will allow me to use it in a PCIe 1x slot.


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;13414608*
> I would give it a 0.75 credit, same worth as one of my 140MM or 120MM fans


igh it was just wondering I might put up my ram fan/


----------



## badatgames18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32;13419048*
> igh it was just wondering I might put up my ram fan/


i will stay on this thread forever and wait







lol

but i think xd will give you my point, i think he mentioned it before somewhere


----------



## BStanchina

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badatgames18;13419074*
> i will stay on this thread forever and wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> but i think xd will give you my point, i think he mentioned it before somewhere


you should just buy this, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835116022&nm_mc=OTC-Froogle&cm_mmc=OTC-Froogle-_-Memory+++Chipset+Cooling-_-Kingston+HyperX-_-35116022

it will match your ram


----------



## razr m3

I'm relinquishing my claim on the FX 5200 AGP. Does anyone have a low profile PAG card they'd be willing to put up?


----------



## xd_1771

razr_m3: Will you take a GeForce 4 MX440 64MB? I happen to have a low profile one (with low profile bracket & all) sitting around; it works


----------



## dlee7283

frank08 sent me a message claiming my 8400gs


----------



## dlee7283

i also wanted to put up 2 120mm fans, they should be worth .5 points a piece correct?


----------



## Djmatrix32

What would i get for a laptop

Dv5 1251nr all it needs is a new battery and charger.I might put it up and the DP35dp was sold locally.


----------



## reflex99

dj.....

I was waiting so long for that board...

my heart is broken forever :'(


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32*


the DP35dp was sold locally.


first you offered it, then u told us a friend was using it and that we had first dibs when u got it back, then u sell it...

I dont even know why people list stuff if they have no intention of sending it....


----------



## drnilly007

no claim my mini pci wifi card!!!1


----------



## xd_1771

dlee's fans... 0.75 credits apiece. All 120-140MM fans of decent CFM will be .75 credits.

For the laptop, I would like to claim that. i do feel it is worth a lot more and I will be PM-ing TriBeCa about giving the laptop more credits... i.e. 3 or 4. Such a solution would only be temporary, as the final new credit system has not been decided. As for my grounds for using the laptop, there are local areas in Richmond where I can get a new battery & charger, so I can be able to put this to good use immediately. It's mother's day tomorrow, perhaps I'll give it to her as a late gift







she's lately been a lot frustrated with her current laptop i.e. the lack of decent battery life

That is, if you're putting it up


----------



## razr m3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


razr_m3: Will you take a GeForce 4 MX440 64MB? I happen to have a low profile one (with low profile bracket & all) sitting around; it works


I'm looking for something a little newer, basically the best I can get that can still be powered on a 160W Dell PSU with a P4 that I'm running in a little backup rig.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


dj.....


Every time someone says this member's name it gets me so confused since my name is DJ







.


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razr m3*


Every time someone says this member's name it gets me so confused since my name is DJ







.


ur new name is cool DJ

other guys name is lame DJ since he didnt let us in on that "DP" action


----------



## razr m3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dlee7283*


ur new name is cool DJ

other guys name is lame DJ since he didnt let us in on that "DP" action










Awesome


----------



## drnilly007

I dont know how to do quotes but razr m3 check out geeks .com they have some cheap psu's there


----------



## razr m3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drnilly007*


I dont know how to do quotes but razr m3 check out geeks .com they have some cheap psu's there


Thankls, but I'm not looking for a new PSU, just an AGP card that can do something more than the onboard.


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dlee7283*


first you offered it, then u told us a friend was using it and that we had first dibs when u got it back, then u sell it...

I dont even know why people list stuff if they have no intention of sending it....


I needed money for prom. I am still debating to put my laptop up.


----------



## xd_1771

Tell you what, I'll make you guys happy.
eVGA 780i SLI socket 775 mobo. Just mobo, no I/O shield or anything else. It's broken (I believe the DP35 was also broken), tried to boot it with a Pentium 4 530 (only 775 spare I had) and the LEDs gave me a continuous flashing blue, motherboard wouldn't boot. No visible damage, everything appears to be in good condition. Shipping $12.90 ground (1-2 weeks) or $17.20 air (1 week). Going once to the first guy who says "I win" so GOGOGOGOGOGGOGOGOGOG


----------



## reflex99

dammit

I need a working 775 board >.>


----------



## xd_1771

I thought the P35 board was also broken though
EDIT: The darned, it wasn't... oh well, this board stays up, it was a rogue but small investment and I have no idea if anyone on Craigslist'll even buy it


----------



## Djmatrix32

the Evga board is looking mighty fine.


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;13426009*
> Tell you what, I'll make you guys happy.
> eVGA 780i SLI socket 775 mobo. Just mobo, no I/O shield or anything else. It's broken (I believe the DP35 was also broken), tried to boot it with a Pentium 4 530 (only 775 spare I had) and the LEDs gave me a continuous flashing blue, motherboard wouldn't boot. No visible damage, everything appears to be in good condition. Shipping $12.90 ground (1-2 weeks) or $17.20 air (1 week). Going once to the first guy who says "I win" so GOGOGOGOGOGGOGOGOGOG


Sorry for double post the Dp was never broken my cousins mobo broke and he borrowed it bought a new one and I sold the DP for prom ticket money.


----------



## Secretninja

I have the agp card that came out of my dell when I put in a x1600. I will see if I can find it, but I have no idea what it is.


----------



## Markeh

I've got no low profile cards... I might have an ATI X600 Pro that needs baking though.


----------



## racer86

claiming the evga board







its going to make a fun project







oh ya I WIN!!!









Also since XD was nice enough to put that up Im putting up two Abit socket AM2+ boards both will be non working. I tried both them with an athlon x2 at some point and couldnt get them to post the led comes (I think i got system beeps out of one) on but no post. Never tried to fix them and they both appear to be in good shape. I will get pictures and specs posted when i get home but one is Matx and the other is full atx both have 1 pci-e slot and both support up to 8gb of memory I believe

also once the new credit system comes into play ive got a few things you all are going to like
*looks at dusty Creative Titanium Fatality card







*


----------



## xd_1771

TriBeCa's real busy at the moment but we plan to set the new credit system up next week


----------



## badatgames18

hmmm... i'm tempted to put a haf 932 up... (shipping it will suck)
will that be 1 point?


----------



## xd_1771

Definitely a point, great case... but yeah I smell shipping hurdles


----------



## racer86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *badatgames18*


hmmm... i'm tempted to put a haf 932 up... (shipping it will suck)
will that be 1 point?


ohhhh i could use a new case







lol Im thinking this new credit system is going to bring out some nice stuff


----------



## SwishaMane

-I'd like to offer my Corsair Dominator's RAM cooling fans shroud. Its green to match the AMD Edition Dominators, 8GB ddr3 1333 set.

-I also have a XSPC res/pump combo, good starter item. It goes by X140 I think, its round acrylic, holds a good amount of fluid, flat base. Decent pump for a short/mid length, CPU only loop.

I think both of those are decent 1 credit items, RAM fan mebbe only .50. IF this works out, I'll add more items over time... Are pictures welcome? I haven't gone thru EVERY page of this thread,


----------



## racer86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*


-I'd like to offer my Corsair Dominator's RAM cooling fans shroud. Its green to match the AMD Edition Dominators, 8GB ddr3 1333 set.

-I also have a XSPC res/pump combo, good starter item. It goes by X140 I think, its round acrylic, holds a good amount of fluid, flat base. Decent pump for a short/mid length, CPU only loop.

I think both of those are decent i credit items, re/pump combo mebbe only .50. IF this works out, I'll add more items over time... Are pictures welcome? I haven't gone thru EVERY page of this thread,










yes pictures are very welcome also im claiming the xspc res/pump combo

Is the pump/res the same one that comes with the xspc kits?


----------



## badatgames18

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*


-I'd like to offer my Corsair Dominator's RAM cooling fans shroud. Its green to match the AMD Edition Dominators, 8GB ddr3 1333 set.

-I also have a XSPC res/pump combo, good starter item. It goes by X140 I think, its round acrylic, holds a good amount of fluid, flat base. Decent pump for a short/mid length, CPU only loop.

I think both of those are decent i credit items, re/pump combo mebbe only .50. IF this works out, I'll add more items over time... Are pictures welcome? I haven't gone thru EVERY page of this thread,










so that shroud doesn't come with the fans themselves?


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badatgames18;13430862*
> so that shroud doesn't come with the fans themselves?


aww all that waiting for a ram fan and its got no fans lmao:lachen:


----------



## badatgames18

Quote:



Originally Posted by *racer86*


aww all that waiting for a ram fan and its got no fans lmao


----------



## TheGrapist

claiming the XSPC res/pump combo
EDIT: didn't notice racer claim the res/pump combo......derp


----------



## CudaBoy71

Quote:



Originally Posted by *badatgames18*


hmmm... i'm tempted to put a haf 932 up... (shipping it will suck)
will that be 1 point?


Dont really have any puter parts but I got some rc parts.

I would be more then willing to pay the shipping...


----------



## SwishaMane

RAM cooler has fans...

As for the XSPC kits, IDK if it is the same one, they make a few, this one I can't seem to find anywhere anymore... It came in a box with model written on it in marker.


----------



## reflex99

claiming the ram fan for batatgames....

not gonna let anyone snipe it from him









(using his credits obviously >.>)


----------



## BStanchina

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


claiming the ram fan for batatgames....

not gonna let anyone snipe it from him









(using his credits obviously >.>)


Now if pre-claiming is not fair, claiming for someone else is not fair either.


----------



## BStanchina

ill claim the evga board if anything falls through.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BStanchina*


Now if pre-claiming is not fair, claiming for someone else is not fair either.


he's been asking for it for a long time now, i think he kinda deserves it, but whatever, I relinquish badatgames' claim on the ram fan









Think how bad you will feel if you steal it from him. Think of the children.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BStanchina*


ill claim the evga board if everything is working!


i think he said it doesnt work.


----------



## BStanchina

I agree that he deserves it, but i dont agree on the method you were taking to get him it, after everyone gave me so much **** about pre claiming an item. And in a way it would be like he was pre claiming it because hes been asking for so long that he just gets it.


----------



## BStanchina

Quote:



Originally Posted by *racer86*


claiming the evga board







its going to make a fun project







oh ya I WIN!!!









Also since XD was nice enough to put that up Im putting up two Abit socket AM2+ boards both will be non working. I tried both them with an athlon x2 at some point and couldnt get them to post the led comes (I think i got system beeps out of one) on but no post. Never tried to fix them and they both appear to be in good shape. I will get pictures and specs posted when i get home but one is Matx and the other is full atx both have 1 pci-e slot and both support up to 8gb of memory I believe

also once the new credit system comes into play ive got a few things you all are going to like 
*looks at dusty Creative Titanium Fatality card







*


Since he mentioned the sound card of my dreams, can I claim it now, and wait for the new system?


----------



## xd_1771

I don't have a PM back from racer86 concerning the shipping but I think he is aware of that and will be getting back to it soon
Updating most of it.

I'm not too sure about racer86 posting the soundcard or BSTanchina claiming it, since it is "hinting" and not actually putting up.

As for reflex99, I have no idea what he's up to or what he means by claiming it for someone else


----------



## BStanchina

I don't see racer putting up a 150 dollar sound card for only 1 point lol.

But it was worth a shot.


----------



## BStanchina

Im going to claim the ram fan.


----------



## Phoriver

..sigh...I think there should be a rep requirement


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:



if you have NO trader rating and have been a member of the site for less than 3 months or have less than 20 rep, you will not receive credits until after your offered item(s) has shipped.


OCN rule, it is in the FAQ:

Quote:



Q. I want to post a freebie, how many reps do I need to post one?
A. You need 10 reps and 20 days on the site to post a freebie.


What you are right about is that I don't think it is very well enforced, and I am not too sure how to handle such as we do have a lot of <10 rep people who are honest traders here; such people may come from other sites where there are other freebie threads (i.e. anandtech) but perhaps no activity with their items


----------



## Phoriver

oh, right on.


----------



## BStanchina

Yeah i had to wait to ship my items at first.

Even though i have a S**t ton of eBay, and rep on other forums.


----------



## SwishaMane

Look what I found... Im gonna go ahead and post this too.

Basically brand new in box with everything I know of... no disk of any kind tho.

Ati All-in-wonder, 128MB PCI, NOT AGP, PCI WORD UP SON


----------



## BStanchina

Putting two things up

Jawbone Bluetooth headset, if anyone knows anything about this they know their quality. 
They are about 40 dollars new now, i think i payed about 70-80 for this few years ago, has been sitting around for a while, since i got Bluetooth in my car now.










Second thing is a Belkin wireless g router, only used for about a month. 4 port wired and wireless G. Perfect for dorm rooms or apartments.


----------



## Djmatrix32

The next 8800 that gets put up i claim.


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32*


The next 8800 that gets put up i claim.


What








Is there even any guarantee that someone will put up an 8800... ever again!?


----------



## badatgames18

i saw the ram fan was claimed







i guess that's what i get for sleeping lol... but that's ok. I'll just buy one.

i'll be putting the haf 932 up officially but my new case doesn't come til next week so it will have to wait a little bit... i had 2 people pm me about the case... i think Bstanchina was first so i'll send you the amount for shipping whenever i get my new case... thanks

EDIT: can someone confirm whether the ram fan is still up for grabs? if it is... i'd really like to claim it.


----------



## TheGrapist

Every time i see something decent in this thread it get's snatched up :/
congrats to who gets the haf 932


----------



## racer86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *badatgames18*


i saw the ram fan was claimed







i guess that's what i get for sleeping lol... but that's ok. I'll just buy one.

i'll be putting the haf 932 up officially but my new case doesn't come til next week so it will have to wait a little bit... i had 2 people pm me about the case... i think Bstanchina was first so i'll send you the amount for shipping whenever i get my new case... thanks

EDIT: can someone confirm whether the ram fan is still up for grabs? if it is... i'd really like to claim it.


tell bstanchina if he wants the case you want a ram fan







lol

also bstanchina no the sound card was not posted it was more of an idea of what MIGHT go up once the new point system goes into effect

also pm replied about the board


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *badatgames18*


i saw the ram fan was claimed







i guess that's what i get for sleeping lol... but that's ok. I'll just buy one.

i'll be putting the haf 932 up officially but my new case doesn't come til next week so it will have to wait a little bit... i had 2 people pm me about the case... i think Bstanchina was first so i'll send you the amount for shipping whenever i get my new case... thanks

EDIT: can someone confirm whether the ram fan is still up for grabs? if it is... i'd really like to claim it.


Afaik, it is still up.

I claimed it for you, but then stan was all like nope, so I unclaimed it for you.


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


What








Is there even any guarantee that someone will put up an 8800... ever again!?










nope but if there is i need it.


----------



## racer86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


Afaik, it is still up.

I claimed it for you, but then stan was all like nope, so I unclaimed it for you.


actually bstan claimed the ram fan after you let it go


----------



## SwishaMane

RAM fan is paid for, shipping tomorrow.

Res/pump combo was claimed, but no pm yet, still up fro grabs.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *racer86*


actually bstan claimed the ram fan after you let it go










he hates children


----------



## Flyingears

Ill grab that res pump combo and send the money today if its up again.


----------



## SwishaMane

Racer86 managed to pm after I updated with that post, just before you did. Waiting for payment to confirm, if it falls through, I got ya.


----------



## xd_1771

If possible could the claim & shipping on the RAM fan be held, we have a bit of judgment to do on whose claim was fair, whose wasn't, etc. and perhaps a change of rules may be made to reflect (or add?) a waiting list for certain parts. See my post in the Swap Meet discussion thread.

eVGA motherboard is gone, confirmed in PM, awaiting payment now.

badatgames putting your HAF 932 up should be okay even if you will not be able to actually ship it for another week, as long as you do when that week comes. Since we are unsure of who got the claim (there are timestamps you can check to see whose PM made it first) I will be listing it as claimed but with a "pending" username as for who claimed it.


----------



## badatgames18

BStanchina claimed it first... just checked the timestamp... and he can also have the ram fan... it's ok


----------



## TheGrapist

Quote:



Originally Posted by *badatgames18*


BStanchina claimed it first... just checked the timestamp... and he can also have the ram fan... it's ok


can i please claim your case


----------



## badatgames18

lol you were three minutes behind.... but Bstanchina took the darn ram fan...
so









aah lol... i still have to follow the rules.. if he claimed the case first i guess he has dibs, you were second so if it falls through you'll have it


----------



## TheGrapist

Quote:



Originally Posted by *badatgames18*


lol you were three minutes behind.... but Bstanchina took the darn ram fan...
so









aah lol... i still have to follow the rules.. if he claimed the case first i guess he has dibs, you were second so if it falls through you'll have it


he stole it from you...give it to me








assuming it's 1 credit i'll give you 1.25








EDIT:also your case very much is needed...building a relative a computer on a low budget


----------



## xd_1771

Actually I believe BStanchina does not have enough credits which means TheGrapist gets it...


----------



## badatgames18

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


Actually I believe BStanchina does not have enough credits which means TheGrapist gets it...











i didn't know that aahahha... you get the case then TheGrapist









will pm you the shipping cost when i get my new case


----------



## TheGrapist

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


Actually I believe BStanchina does not have enough credits which means TheGrapist gets it...










just checked......he only has.25,badatgames gimme that case


----------



## SwishaMane

I want to claim Moparman's Linksys WPC54G laptop wifi card, I need it for an old (1999 PIII) laptop I got. I fixed it all up, might be getting it to my grandpa, and wifi would be sweet.


----------



## Moparman

Im out of state till Wed but let me know what is involved in me giving it to you or letting you claim it.


----------



## xd_1771

I just got a 320GB SATA HDD for $10 off craigslist - which means infamous's 40GB SATA HDD is back into open market (I'm unclaiming). He hasn't replied to my PM anyway, it's been a week or so now I think?

eVGA board is a goner, shipping paid and it is off to the States tomorrow


----------



## reflex99

How do i have 0 credit?

I put up:
2x portal = 1 credit each = 2 credits
AMD heatsink = .5credit
intel heatsink= .5 credit

=3 credit

I have claimed:
2GB ram=1credit
2xmobile 7900s = .75 credit each = 1.5credit

=2.5

3-2.5=.5

or am i missing something?


----------



## xd_1771

Moparman's Celeron D is what you are missing
In fact as far as I now that should be putting you at -0.5 credits, not 0..... I'm hoping you keep your promise on putting something else up. I don't think I have a huge problem with it, since Moparman has plenty of chips up for everybody.


----------



## reflex99

I haven't actually claimed that.

Anyways, i unclaim it if i actually did.


----------



## xd_1771

You haven't? I'll put it off the list. I thought I rememberd you saying you wanted it though before


----------



## racer86

just a note to the editors my points havent been updated for a while I should have more before the 2 things i just claimed


----------



## BStanchina

hey wait a min, i posted up two items, so they should have credits assigned to them.


----------



## Markeh

I might have some more stuff to put on when I get in.


----------



## xd_1771

I haven't much idea about the value of the All in Wonder card... will 0.5 cut it or should this be more?


----------



## reflex99

probably less. It is pre-AGP, so it is pretty damn old


----------



## drnilly007

how come no one wants to claim my wifi mini pci card







lol


----------



## TheGrapist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007;13437539*
> how come no one wants to claim my wifi mini pci card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


someone already claimed mine,shipping out today


----------



## Megabander

I just found my box of graphics cards. So I ask you, is it worth my time to put up 10+ 10 year old AGP cards?

Same thing with DDR ram. It's funny to see a total of about 4 gigs of DDR

New to this bit, so I'm curious


----------



## MightyMission

i need some ddr memory
now for what i can turn loose:
1. 2 x black sleeved modular (2x)molex cables
2. 1 x black sleeved modular (2x)sata cable
3. 512mb dell server memory,im not sure exactly what it is,but it has 2 blanks for 2 of the memory slots and 2 sticks and each stick has 2 notches in it?is that rdram?
4. 6 (maybe 7 when i can check the last one) x socket 478 celeron d and pentium chips,highest speed is 2.80
more to come when i have a look later


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;13437492*
> I haven't much idea about the value of the All in Wonder card... will 0.5 cut it or should this be more?


I think its worth a good 0.5 credit, its practically brand new, with everything. Being PCI its actually more useable then if it was AGP, most people still got PCI slots, and I thought to actually try and use it. LOL


----------



## xd_1771

DDR RAM I argue is very useful. There are probably still a lot of DDR systems up and running right now, i.e. P4 systems and S939. Even I have two systems running DDR RAM... but of course, I'm trying to upgrade & get rid of them







others may think differently.


----------



## kaxel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


DDR RAM I argue is very useful. There are probably still a lot of DDR systems up and running right now, i.e. P4 systems and S939. Even I have two systems running DDR RAM... but of course, I'm trying to upgrade & get rid of them







others may think differently.


They are useful, but there is a lot of DDR and several P4s up already. I thought we were going to cap items.


----------



## Onions

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MightyMission*


i need some ddr memory
now for what i can turn loose:
1. 2 x black sleeved modular (2x)molex cables
2. 1 x black sleeved modular (2x)sata cable
3. 512mb dell server memory,im not sure exactly what it is,but it has 2 blanks for 2 of the memory slots and 2 sticks and each stick has 2 notches in it?is that rdram?
4. 6 (maybe 7 when i can check the last one) x socket 478 celeron d and pentium chips,highest speed is 2.80
more to come when i have a look later


ill take the molex and sata cables (all three) im assuming there worth .5 credit each


----------



## SwishaMane

Ok, my RAM cooler and XSPC res/pump combo packages have shipped, receivers will have them by Wed. Do I just post both tracking numbers here?


----------



## Onions

yes you do


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Onions*


yes you do


Thanks

RAM cooler - USPS #9505500005641129000026

XSPC res/pump - USPS #9505500005641129000033


----------



## Secretninja

Ok, it isn't low profile but it is a nvidia fx 5200, agp slot. It was working when I pulled it out. If anyone wants it I will make sure it works, but I am not going to pull apart my old box with an agp slot to see if it works unless someone wants it. I can snap some pics if anyone wants to see them.


----------



## TheGrapist

if anyone has a socket 754 cpu put it up


----------



## BStanchina

Working on my tech bench, everything is coming out nicely.


----------



## BStanchina




----------



## Megabander

So here's what my box yields (other than half a bag of funions. Best offer on those







)

1 ATI RADEON 7000 AGP card. .25

1 Asus V8200T2 Deluxe with S-Video ins and outs. AGP. .25

1 MSI MX4000-T64 GeForce MX4000 AGP. .25

I also have oodles of old socket A cpu's, a bunch of p3 and celerons of that era, and DDR ram.

Let me know if I'm insane for even thinking some poor soul could want this


----------



## TheGrapist

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Megabander*


So here's what my box yields (other than half a bag of funions. Best offer on those







)

1 ATI RADEON 7000 AGP card. .25

1 Asus V8200T2 Deluxe with S-Video ins and outs. AGP. .25

1 MSI MX4000-T64 GeForce MX4000 AGP. .25

I also have oodles of old socket A cpu's, a bunch of p3 and celerons of that era, and DDR ram.

Let me know if I'm insane for even thinking some poor soul could want this










not insane...would take one of those agp cards.any chance you also have a socket 754 cpu's?


----------



## Megabander

*Checks behind the peanut butter jar*

Nope. I don't think I have any in this building, but I'll look around


----------



## razr m3

Any of those AGP cards low profile with 128MB+ of memory?


----------



## Megabander

Not that I see. The MSI is low profile, but only with 64mb


----------



## xd_1771

dlee's 2650e... it be here


----------



## razr m3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Megabander*


Not that I see. The MSI is low profile, but only with 64mb


Dang


----------



## xd_1771

An update on the HAF 932, BStanchina will be claiming it. He has told me that he has been told that the shipping costs have turned out to be a problem for TheGrapist. Can you confirm this?


----------



## racer86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


An update on the HAF 932, BStanchina will be claiming it. He has told me that he has been told that the shipping costs have turned out to be a problem for TheGrapist. Can you confirm this?


does he have the credits for it? lol cuz if not im in for it lmao


----------



## razr m3

I'm listed as still having claimed TriBeCa's FX 5200 but I renounced my claim on that.


----------



## TheGrapist

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


An update on the HAF 932, BStanchina will be claiming it. He has told me that he has been told that the shipping costs have turned out to be a problem for TheGrapist. Can you confirm this?


not true....i can afford shipping


----------



## badatgames18

to clear things up... i was just assuming, and i don't think i said he couldn't. i think it will be fair if TheGrapist keeps the claim


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGrapist;13446085*
> not true....i can afford shipping


I received a PM from BStanchina that he was told that you couldn't afford it
Dishonesty or misunderstanding? Not sure

BSTanchina did have enough credits at the time though, I missed a put up of items worth some 1.75 credits from him


----------



## reflex99

I have a samsung QWERTY phone

I think it is called "Alias"

Works with verizon.

charger included.

Worth 1 credit?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samsung_SCH-U740


----------



## xd_1771

Doesn't look like a half bad phone, I'd give it a credit since it's fully working. Even if you aren't going to use the phone part... my parents recycle old cellphones as alarm clocks!


----------



## TheGrapist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;13449003*
> I have a samsung QWERTY phone
> 
> I think it is called "Alias"
> 
> Works with verizon.
> 
> charger included.
> 
> Worth 1 credit?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samsung_SCH-U740


i'd say worth 1 credit if in good condition


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;13449031*
> Doesn't look like a half bad phone, I'd give it a credit since it's fully working. Even if you aren't going to use the phone part... my parents recycle old cellphones as alarm clocks!


rofl
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGrapist;13449045*
> i'd say worth 1 credit if in good condition


It was only used for a month. Still in pretty good condition.


----------



## xd_1771

Anyone have a Scythe Kama Bay (black one, not white one) or anything similar that'll allow me to mount a 120MM fan in front 5.25" bays with something more secure than zipties, and has a dust filter? (zipties...wobbly...vibration... and there goes all idea of my case being quiet

I might even post in the wanted section for one


----------



## BStanchina

woah woah woah, no ones being dishonest. Badatgames sent me this after my claim was voided even though i had points.

*i'm not really sure on whether i am going to put it up anymore or just keep it. I actually already tried dealing with another ocn'er today about shipping it but seems like it would cost him >30 which seems to be out of his budget lol. *

And seeing as the grapist was the only other person in the running at the time, i told him I would still pay for shipping to me.


----------



## xd_1771

Wait a minute what
So there was a third person in this entire mess the whole time?
badatgames can you confirm what's going on here? Is the Haf 932 still going to be up or not? (In which case I can take it off)


----------



## badatgames18

the other ocner was thegrapist... lol there wasn't a third person... and it's still up with thegrapist being the person getting it so far


----------



## Markeh

This is making my head spin...

I have 2x 512MB DDR2 SODIMMs... How much would they be worth under the current credit system? I might put them up, but I'm not sure as of yet.


----------



## xd_1771

I believe there are other 2x512MB SODIMMs up on Swap Meet

Quote:



I actually already tried dealing with another ocn'er today about shipping it but seems like it would cost him >30 which seems to be out of his budget lol.



Quote:



not true....i can afford shipping


^^^ Okay guys which one of this is true


----------



## BStanchina

Yeah so now I am confused. Ill pay the shipping if grapist does not.


----------



## BStanchina

We need the new system so more people post things up.


----------



## racer86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


I believe there are other 2x512MB SODIMMs up on Swap Meet

^^^ Okay guys which one of this is true


I believe that thegrapist is going to pay for shipping hes said it a few times


----------



## John`

I have some misc. DDR ram. Mostly 128, 256, and 512.

Also if the haf is not sent can i claim it?


----------



## xd_1771

It has been claimed and there is even a dispute going on about it
Can you be specific with your DDR RAM? (i.e. how many sticks of what size, speed)


----------



## John`

Umm lets see about 6 128 mb probably the lowest speed? 333? Mostly 2700 DDR. and 2x256 mb at 333mhz. Forget the 512 thought i had it.


----------



## kaxel

How does it make sense to give a full point for a 478 P4 that might not work and only .75 for a 775 P4 that does work?


----------



## xd_1771

I don't think I was the one who updated to include that (except for adding the "pending" CPU tags because he wasn't sure about putting it up), you do seem right


----------



## BStanchina

Quote:



Originally Posted by *John`*


I have some misc. DDR ram. Mostly 128, 256, and 512.

Also if the haf is not sent can i claim it?


you would be 3rd in line


----------



## badatgames18

sorry guys... the new case is taking forever to get here... it's coming from a guy in cali so it should get here soon... i hope


----------



## BStanchina

Got the 8800gs and the ram fan in today


----------



## racer86

Got the res and pump in today


----------



## kaxel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *racer86*


Got the res and pump in today


Pictures?


----------



## xd_1771

<<- The green text








Unfortunately it means i'm not going to be able to update this list as often anymore as I don't moderate this section


----------



## reflex99

wait what?

It is in google docs..... it has nothing to do with the forum modlyness of you....


----------



## TheGrapist

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


wait what?

It is in google docs..... it has nothing to do with the forum modlyness of you....


yeah but he means he won't be round these parts of OCN much anymore


----------



## John`

xd_1771, did you add my ram in?


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheGrapist*


yeah but he means he won't be round these parts of OCN much anymore










you mean mods actually do work


----------



## xd_1771

What needs to be updated has been updated. I will still be around to share my thoughts, swap, and help solve issues, but with my focus shifting more to these other sections it won't be nearly as often as before.


----------



## iJustin

I would like to put up a D-Link Airplus-G DWL-G510 802.11g/2.4Ghz Wireless PCI Adapter.


----------



## Blitz6804

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;13483275*
> you mean mods actually do work


*Cough cough.* Yes, yes we do. This is one of my assigned sections, for example.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


you mean mods actually do work










Oh man, you have no idea. It's much more time consuming than you'd think


----------



## Onions

lol i would love to be a mod i spend like 16 hours a day loged on anyways lol


----------



## BiruZ

edit: I'm gonna make it first line that this stuff is from Portugal and shipping to US should be around $15 or 10€.

I have:

-1 Asus 7300 128MB
-1 Asus 8500GT Silent 512Mb
-1 Intel Celeron 1.7Ghz
-1 Samsung 512MB DDR2 SoDimm 200pin PC2-5300
-2 DDR2 533Mhz 512Mb
-2 DDR2 533Mhz 256Mb
-1 DDR-400 512Mb
-1 DDR-400 256Mb

I've had this for some time now and they have no use to me...
(some things are too old and I can't test if they're working)


----------



## xd_1771

Claiming the ASUS 8500GT silent







for HTPC purposes a silent card would be great
I am placing up a *PNY 8500GT* in return (though it has a fan, it is not very loud even at 100%); it overclocks to at least 600/1200 (note the shipping on my 8500GT will await until I receive the ASUS 8500GT)

Can you provide more info about the Intel Celeron 1.7Ghz? What socket/etc. Is it a mobile processor?

Quick change, I am passing on my claim of the ASUS 8500GT silent and put up of the PNY 8500GT, as it has to ship from Portugal (I don't believe I was notified of this) and my existing 8500GT is needed. For anyone who needs an 8500GT his ASUS Silent is still up, but expect ~$15 shipping.


----------



## John`

Damn I was going to claim your 8500 x_1771. Its alright though.


----------



## xd_1771

The other 8500GT (ASUS Silent) is still up, it's just a bit more expensive to ship as it comes from Portugal
I may reconsider putting it up later, but at the moment the pathway of my HTPC is finicky since I'm not sure whether the new platform it ends up on is going to have decent iGP or not


----------



## John`

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


The other 8500GT (ASUS Silent) is still up, it's just a bit more expensive to ship as it comes from Portugal


Yeah but I was going to claim it but its international so no can do.


----------



## iJustin

Can I have my item on the list and a point value. =/


----------



## xd_1771

Just saw that, updated


----------



## John`

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiruZ;13504151*
> edit: I'm gonna make it first line that this stuff is from Portugal and shipping to US should be around $15 or 10€.
> 
> I have:
> 
> -1 Asus 7300 128MB
> -1 Asus 8500GT Silent 512Mb
> -1 Intel Celeron 1.7Ghz
> -1 Samsung 512MB DDR2 SoDimm 200pin PC2-5300
> -2 DDR2 533Mhz 512Mb
> -2 DDR2 533Mhz 256Mb
> -1 DDR-400 512Mb
> -1 DDR-400 256Mb
> 
> I've had this for some time now and they have no use to me...
> (some things are too old and I can't test if they're working)


Edit: I retract my statement. Sorry. Im so indecisive.


----------



## iJustin

Wait, I have been a member of late April and do not have 30 rep, but can I still be able to use my point? I've gotten 8 rep in about half a month if that says anything. Just eager to get something on the list.


----------



## xd_1771

Well, rules are rules; that rule was set in place by a Freebies moderator to prevent scammers from trying to invade this thread, and similar rules do exist elsewhere on OCN. You will have to wait for your item to ship. I'm surprised that the other PCI wi-fi adapter hasn't even claimed yet, those like me who pretty much manage the entire house's computers may sometimes need one. Better here I guess than $20 or more on Newegg.


----------



## iJustin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;13508799*
> Well, rules are rules; that rule was set in place by a Freebies moderator to prevent scammers from trying to invade this thread, and similar rules do exist elsewhere on OCN. You will have to wait for your item to ship. I'm surprised that the other PCI wi-fi adapter hasn't even claimed yet, those like me who pretty much manage the entire house's computers may sometimes need one. Better here I guess than $20 or more on Newegg.


Alright, thanks a lot for the reply. I understand the rules and I must accept.








I just wish I had 35 to sell all of this stuff though.


----------



## dlee7283

im looking for people with ddr2 ram, seems the people I message dont have it anymore or simply don't reply(Epic Century)


----------



## Secretninja

I think there should be a section on the spreadsheet for the things that don't get points until they are shipped, just so people can see what is up for offer without reading through the whole thread.


----------



## TheGrapist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlee7283;13522757*
> im looking for people with ddr2 ram, seems the people I message dont have it anymore or simply don't reply(Epic Century)


hey,did you get that wlan card yet?


----------



## razr m3

I received Arsin's 3GHz P4.

Side note, damn this thing is awesome. I replaced a 533 FSB 512KB L2 cache 2.53GHz P4 with this 800 FSB 1MB L2 3GHz P4







I am a happy camper.

Also, I'm listed as still claiming TriBeCa's FX 5200. Several pages ago I renounced my claim on it.


----------



## kaxel

I wonder if tribeca is ever going to ship that system to me...


----------



## Arsin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razr m3;13527637*
> I received Arsin's 3GHz P4.
> 
> Side note, damn this thing is awesome. I replaced a 533 FSB 512KB L2 cache 2.53GHz P4 with this 800 FSB 1MB L2 3GHz P4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a happy camper.
> 
> Also, I'm listed as still claiming TriBeCa's FX 5200. Several pages ago I renounced my claim on it.


Wow it shipped that fast?


----------



## razr m3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arsin;13528886*
> Wow it shipped that fast?


Yep! It got here pretty quickly, especially from Ontario


----------



## BStanchina

Tribeca has left us, no hope, no hope.


----------



## xd_1771

He has stated that he has been very busy (away) recently, for some 1 week, and won't be available - a new credit system will be arranged once he is back


----------



## Francis w parker charter

dlee7283
2 Black 120mm Case Fans 
claimed?


----------



## BStanchina

You need credits to claim items


----------



## Megabander

Are we decided upon a point system yet? For the dangerous wheels in my head keep on turning


----------



## John`

dlee7283, Can you tell me the model of the fans please?


----------



## Onions

im climing deelees fans


----------



## TriBeCa

Hi guys, I was away at a conference in San Francisco, which I thought I had mentioned before leaving.

kaxel I'll be getting the system out to you ASAP. I sent you a PM like a week and a half ago explaining that the post office near me was out of large flat rate boxes, so I couldn't ship it before leaving town at the beginning of last week. I'm going to try and get a flate rate box again today, test all the components of the system, and pack it up. I should be able to get it to the post office to ship by Friday at the latest.

As for the new point system, I'm going to post something later today in the discussion thread, with all of the proposed changes. People will have a few days to comment and then we'll implement it over the weekend.


----------



## TriBeCa

Kaxel, the post office near me still doesn't have large flat rate boxes. I'm going to try another one on my way home from work tomorrow. If they have it I'll be able to ship Friday or Saturday, otherwise my next chance to try another post office will be Saturday and I won't be able to ship until next week.

In the meantime, the system is ready to be dismantled. I'm posting a screenshot from the system here to prove it, in case anything arrives DOA because of the shipping method you requested:


----------



## kaxel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TriBeCa*


Kaxel, the post office near me still doesn't have large flat rate boxes. I'm going to try another one on my way home from work tomorrow. If they have it I'll be able to ship Friday or Saturday, otherwise my next chance to try another post office will be Saturday and I won't be able to ship until next week.

In the meantime, the system is ready to be dismantled. I'm posting a screenshot from the system here to prove it, in case anything arrives DOA because of the shipping method you requested:











Awesome. Take your time. I was just giving you a hard time.


----------



## xd_1771

Does anyone have any fully buffered/registered DDR2 DIMMs? (any size, small is fine)


----------



## Djmatrix32

I NEED A HORSE!


----------



## Moparman

Ok here is the tracking NUMBER for the wireless card.
03100480000356846808 SHIPPED TO SwishaMane


----------



## razr m3

Still lookin' for a low-profile AGP card. 128MB preferable, but I guess I'll start looking at 64MB as well.


----------



## racer86

anyone have a socket 478 stock intel heatsink fan (fan only)? I need one by like tomorrow or the next day lol


----------



## TriBeCa

Shipped the system to Kaxel yesterday in a large flat-rate box (no case obviously), tracking#: 9505 9000 2468 1141 0001 26

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razr m3*


Still lookin' for a low-profile AGP card. 128MB preferable, but I guess I'll start looking at 64MB as well.


pretty sure the 32MB Diamond card I have up is low-profile. I can double check if you're interested.


----------



## xd_1771

I need an AM2 heatsink... thought I had one laying around, turns out I don't have one. Claiming BSTanchina's right away.
Also taking one of my items off (the PSU), I now need it for another PC. It was one of the first items I put up anyway and no one has wanted it.


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *racer86*


anyone have a socket 478 stock intel heatsink fan (fan only)? I need one by like tomorrow or the next day lol


I need one of those big enough to ride!......I might I would have to look.


----------



## xd_1771

I'm hoping Epic Century can show some activity here, I claimed his DDR2 before and sent a PM but he never replied, I ended up un-claiming it
Other RAM is in Portugal not too sure about that since even if it isn't an expensive ship, it'll take awhile to get here


----------



## Djmatrix32

I have a AMD althon socket A for trade.


----------



## xd_1771

More details on your processor? (i.e. model, clock speed) before I update the list?


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;13613772*
> More details on your processor? (i.e. model, clock speed) before I update the list?


I will look in a moment.


----------



## drnilly007

racer I have and p4 hsf fan...


----------



## dixson01974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32;13613685*
> I have a AMD althon socket A for trade.


I have an Socket A too. AMD XP 3200+ (2.2ghz(400FSB) in Asus A7N8X-E Deluxe ( Dual channel memory, 2 sata1 and 2 lan) and 1gb (DDR 400 (Cl 3) of ram. Yes it still works fine.


----------



## xd_1771

In case anyone thinks dixson is putting that up, he said to me via messenger that he actually isn't. Just to avoid any misconception about that.


----------



## reflex99

I think you are just saying that so you can claim it easier.








:


----------



## xd_1771

Nah, my computer needs were mostly satisfied with NCIX warehouse sale







just need DDR2 RAM. He isn't putting it up, ask him yourself


----------



## dixson01974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;13616761*
> In case anyone thinks dixson is putting that up, he said to me via messenger that he actually isn't. Just to avoid any misconception about that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;13620824*
> I think you are just saying that so you can claim it easier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;13621630*
> Nah, my computer needs were mostly satisfied with NCIX warehouse sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just need DDR2 RAM. He isn't putting it up, ask him yourself


XD_1771 is right. I would trade it, but I only need a AM3 cpu and I don't see any AM3 Cpu here.


----------



## reflex99

i was just jokin'

Anyways, if it was 939 or something a bit earlier, i would so be down for a trade. I have a Athlon II just hangin arround.


----------



## dixson01974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;13624894*
> i was just jokin'
> 
> Anyways, if it was 939 or something a bit earlier, i would so be down for a trade. I have a Athlon II just hangin arround.


I have a E6750 and a Asrock P43Twins1600 mobo, but no cpu cooler comes with it.
EDIT
They work too. Right now the cpu is at 3.0ghz.


----------



## reflex99

straight trade the C2D for the Athlon?

that would be pretty even i guess? Not really sure. I was runnin' skt 478 until i got an AM3 rig.


----------



## dixson01974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;13624996*
> straight trade the C2D for the Athlon?
> 
> that would be pretty even i guess? Not really sure. I was runnin' skt 478 until i got an AM3 rig.


Is the Athlon II a dual core?


----------



## xd_1771

Hey reflex, have that AM3 cooler around? I need one. Can you get a pic, I know there are some 2-3 different sizes of stock coolers without the heatpipes, just'd like to know which one.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dixson01974;13625039*
> Is the Athlon II a dual core?


yes X2 240
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;13625042*
> Hey reflex, have that AM3 cooler around? I need one. Can you get a pic, I know there are some 2-3 different sizes of stock coolers without the heatpipes, just'd like to know which one.


1 sec


----------



## dixson01974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;13625083*
> yes X2 240


Do you want to trade just the cpu?


----------



## reflex99

edit: @dixon, yea, i don't really need the board since i will probably be using a ud3 or similar.


----------



## xd_1771

I think that'll do for either 65W or 15W processor... claiming it. Removing claim on BSTanchina's stock AMD heatsink, still don't have a PM back from him and I need this right away. PM in a moment.


----------



## dixson01974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;13625170*
> edit: @dixon, yea, i don't really need the board since i will probably be using a ud3 or similar.


Ok. If want to trade PM me your address and I'll PM you with my address.


----------



## xd_1771

Since that (E6750 for 240) trade could have easily happened as a non-swap meet trade and no one's really gaining or losing credits (worth equal), not really any need to list. Straight up trade, fairly equal. While I do make it clear that The Swap Meet has a different purpose than plain trading ground, I don't mind people looking and asking about in here for what one asks, as long as trades aren't forced for a certain item with no guarantee of who gets it.


----------



## reflex99

eh, he quasi put it up on the page before


----------



## xd_1771

TriBeCa I might have an explanation for your DOA SDRAM
Apparently USPS just sent me an envelope with your customs declaration in it. On the back of the envelope it says they were sorry that this whatever you sent me was damaged. It only contains this declaration.
I don't mind losing $2.53 for shipping but I'm wondering why this came to me so late, that SDRAM claim happened months ago.


----------



## kaxel

I got the system from Tribeca. Everything seems to be working perfectly. Thanks a lot Tribeca. Although this must have been the most mangled box I have ever gotten from USPS. They smashed it and thrashed it in transit.


----------



## Djmatrix32

If the P43Twins1600 is up for grabs I would like to claim it.


----------



## Djmatrix32

I would like to put up a p5 233mhz with a socket 7 motherboard up for grabs.


----------



## BStanchina

What Happened To The Swap Meet!


----------



## TheGrapist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BStanchina;13738161*
> What Happened To The Swap Meet!


no idea....did badatgames ever say anything about his HAF?i sent him a few pm's and never got a response


----------



## Flyingears

Received the card from Arsin no problem.


----------



## xd_1771

We really haven't seen much activity here, I agree


----------



## Phoriver

I'm going to take down my items.. 
Thanks.. and sorry


----------



## dlee7283

This thread worked really good for a little while but basically it is now loaded with old parts that I myself dont want and I feel others dont want as well. People load up their old junk in the closet for points and get something really nice in return. Kind of like giving someone 20 Pentium 4 for a i7 920 type concept. Almost everyone here would rather have 1 i7 920 over 20 Pentium 4 processors.

I say lets redo everything and keep it in the 775/AM2 era or better. Honestly who likes messing with 939/478 anymore( I know pioneerisload loves messing with it on 939 DFI board but those are overpriced). Its hard to find working boards and DDR ram is always overpriced compared to ddr2/ddr3

Yes I realize they these old part have value to someone, but this forum is geared towards more high end stuff.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dlee7283*


This thread worked really good for a little while but basically it is now loaded with old parts that I myself dont want and I feel others dont want as well. People load up their old junk in the closet for points and get something really nice in return. Kind of like giving someone 20 Pentium 4 for a i7 920 type concept. Almost everyone here would rather have 1 i7 920 over 20 Pentium 4 processors.

I say lets redo everything and keep it in the 775/AM2 era or better. Honestly who likes messing with 939/478 anymore( I know pioneerisload loves messing with it on 939 DFI board but those are overpriced). Its hard to find working boards and DDR ram is always overpriced compared to ddr2/ddr3

Yes I realize they these old part have value to someone, but this forum is geared towards more high end stuff.


This, on i think 939 is still relevant.

478 is just stupid


----------



## drnilly007

socket a is pretty cool...(dodge tomato)... imho


----------



## reflex99

you bettre dodge harder


----------



## matrix2000x2

I have a Raidmax 120mm blue LED fan with Molex connector and I'm looking to trade for a SATA 6 cable and 2.5" to 3.5" mounting brackets (just need 1 set for my SSD).


----------



## John`

Are you just trading or can i claim it?


----------



## matrix2000x2

I'm trading it. Also, I made an Ebay listing on another Raidmax max 120mm case fan, but it's not an LED fan, if it does not sell, I'm looking to trade that also. Black frame with blue fan blades.


----------



## John`

Well, I don't know if this is the correct place to trade. I don't know if there is a place to trade actually.


----------



## racer86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *John`*


Well, I don't know if this is the correct place to trade. I don't know if there is a place to trade actually.


you can trade in the marketplace on this forum you however need 36 rep to be able to post but anyone can purchase items or pm sellers


----------



## John`

Alright. I just wish I had more rep to sell stuff. ):


----------



## matrix2000x2

me too. I mean I can give you my ebay, I have 100% feedback ratings.


----------



## John`

I just wanted the blue fan. I cant buy it but i thought you put it up for claiming. Thanks though.


----------



## matrix2000x2

oh sorry, I couldn't post in trade threads so I opted for this.


----------



## xd_1771

I will be contacting TriBeCa later this week (if he's still around) about a "reboot" of the Swap Meet...


----------



## Blitz6804

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86;13791844*
> you can trade in the marketplace on this forum you however need 36 rep to be able to post but anyone can purchase items or pm sellers


35









You need 35 REP to create a thread, but you can respond to any thread without any issue. If someone posts a "Wanted" thread searching for what you have available, you can respond to that. (Exempli gratia: "Wanted: Cheap LGA 1366 processor." You post "Hey, I have an i7 920 I could let go; PM me!")


----------



## dixson01974

Add AM2 Sempron 3000+ 63 watts 1.6ghz please.


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dixson01974;13805195*
> Add AM2 Sempron 3000+ 63 watts 1.6ghz please.


I call it!


----------



## dixson01974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32;13805242*
> I call it!


You called it, but I got it!!!!








Enjoy it.


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;13766948*
> you bettre dodge harder


Oh Come on its not that bad!


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Can I join here? I've got some stuff laying around here


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g;13846815*
> Can I join here? I've got some stuff laying around here


anything good?


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Let me check...

+ECS Elitegroup K7AMA2 Socket A motherboard
+Asus A7V8X-X Motherboard with AMD CPU and Stock cooler (still need to check what CPU it has, I know it has an Athlon XP, it was my sister's computer)
+512MB DDR PC2100 DDR266 with heatspreader
+NETGEAR WG311T Super-G Wireless PCI Adapter Network adapter - PCI

Can you guys add it to the list on the first page?







I got pics too.


----------



## h0thead132

Hey, I am looking to trade a couple of my things if someone has 3GB of DDR RAM, (Has to be 2x 1gb and 2x512MB)

I have quite a bit of Legacy items, SDRAM, 2 CD Drives, 2 CD-RW drives, a few AGP Cards, PCI ethernet, and some 16-Bit Sound Cards, and a few other things I am probably forgetting to put up for trade (only interested in getting enough points or whatever you guys are calling them to get the DDR RAM I am looking for)


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


anything good?










Socket A your fav.


----------



## reflex99

burn it with fire!


----------



## drnilly007

putting up a stick of ddr 256mb


----------



## h0thead132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32;13850390*
> Socket A your fav.


What Socket A stuff you got? I might be interested


----------



## SwishaMane

Claiming Onions 655-b pump if he still has it, pm sent.


----------



## h0thead132

Ok, officially putting up the following:

Intel mounts for Artic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev. 2

2 OEM CD-RW Drives (Beige)

2 OEM CD drives (Beige)

3 OEM Floppy Drives (Beige)

HP Tape Backup Drive and PCI card

80mm CPU -> case Fan Shroud

80mm and 92mm Fan Grills

HIS "Power Up" Sticker

AM3 AMD Heat sync (Stock 95w Version with no fan)

3 Crossfire Ribbons

2 Unknown Paired Kits of SDRAM

Single Stick of unknown SDRAM

2 PC-100 SDRAM Sticks (1 is 64MB other is 128MB)

Molex to SATA power adapter

Molex to Floppy Adapter

two molex to one six pin adapter

3 OEM 16-bit Sound Cards (PCI)

Nvidia Vanta Rina TNT2 64MB (AGP)

ATI Rage Pro Turbo (AGP)

ATI Rage 128 Pro (AGP)

ATI Radeon 9250 256M (AGP)

3 Com 10/100 eathernet port (PCI)

MSI 56K Modem (PCI)


Spoiler: Pictures (56K NO) (6 Pic, 3.75Mb Each)


----------



## Onions

claiming XD's delta fans pm sent


----------



## xd_1771

I'll be running an update but you'll have to give me a moment since this is going to be big. Also I've taken down a few of my items (down to one CD drive & one floppy drive), as 1. not being claimed, 2. most of the PCs in my house are complete and I have more cash, so I can rely on the swap meet a bit less now. 3. I actually don't have them anymore, gave them to another local friend of mine who builds PCs in exchange for a few other items I needed.

A reminder to all that actual trades are to be made in the for sale/trade section. The Swap Meet works like this: you put items up, get credits for them, then you can claim other items from any person or combination of people you want as long as you are within credit range. It's sort of how the Hudsons Bay Company worked in the 1800s: you trade, get credits, then you purchase whatever you want from the company store. If you're only going to give out items in trade for specific ones from one person, you should post it as a trade in the for sale/trade section; otherwise any such transaction will not be recorded as a Swap Meet transaction.

I'm sending a PM to TriBeCa concerning a "restart" of the Swap Meet this summer, with a new credit system, that's really quite needed now. In the meantime, as I'm freeing up, I'll manage the thread under the current system.

Also removed my claim on reflex's AMD heatsink, I just got one with an x2 245 and a second one too from a friend, don't need any more AMD heatsinks.


----------



## h0thead132

I would like to claim Arsin's 1x 1GB Kingston DDR 400MHz + 2x 512MB Kingston DDR 400MHz

i am unsure about how this works, refer to Discussion thread for details


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

I'd like to claim Flyingears's PNY 6600 agp card. I'll try to PM him


----------



## drnilly007

I would like to claim something I dont have credits for...


----------



## xd_1771

drnilly007: You will have to put up items that meet the amount in credits before making that claim. Do you have anything? What did you particularly want?


----------



## h0thead132

no response from the PM to Arsin, looking to try and claim Darkknight512's 2x 512 DDR DIMM and bl1tzk1213g's 512MB DDR PC2100 DDR266 with heatspreader and BSTanChina's 1x512MB PC2700 DDR 333Mhz DIMM instead

PM'S Sent


----------



## xd_1771

bl1tzk1213g requested his 512MB DIMM be taken off since it sold locally. I will update but assume that you are not giving up your claim on Arsin's RAM (since he is an active member here). Just might need to wait a bit.


----------



## .nikon

I have the following.

One His 4650 512mb pci-e 2.0 video card

One pentium d 820 3.0ghz along with the box and original heatsink from my e6300(more details if needed just didnt want to dig it out)


----------



## drnilly007

wanted the 80mm fan shroud and crossfire ribbon


----------



## racer86

Claiming the 4650 and e6300 hsf pmed .nikon


----------



## Onions

second on the 4650


----------



## xd_1771

Will be updating this afternoon when I'm back from an outing. I will be near the post office this morning Onions so I'll drop off your fans and send you my paypal address


----------



## H-man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;13965097*
> I will be near the *pot* office this morning Onions so I'll drop off your fans and send you my paypal address


They have those in Canada?


----------



## Onions

lol in bc they do to bad not in ontario XD


----------



## xd_1771

Post office








I also just remembered that with the Canada Post workers on strike, I (and other participators in Canada) won't be able to ship anything for now...


----------



## Arsin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;13965320*
> Post office
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also just remembered that with the Canada Post workers on strike, I (and other participators in Canada) won't be able to ship anything for now...


There's always UPS and FedEX, but they'll add additional charges for no reason


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

I didn't get to claim flying gear's videocard, I'll try TriBeCa's videocard and PM him


----------



## reflex99

rofl


----------



## TriBeCa

I'm happy to ship my AGP card to bl1tzk1213g, but I noticed he only has 3 rep which should mean he needs to ship items before he can receive credits. Looking at the spreadsheet I don't see anything that he's shipped, so I wanted to post here to check that I'm not missing something before I ship to him.

Also, thanks for picking up my slack! My life has exploded and I don't have time to actively manage the thread, although I'm still responsive to PMs.


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriBeCa;13970718*
> I'm happy to ship my AGP card to bl1tzk1213g, but I noticed he only has 3 rep which should mean he needs to ship items before he can receive credits. Looking at the spreadsheet I don't see anything that he's shipped, so I wanted to post here to check that I'm not missing something before I ship to him.
> 
> Also, thanks for picking up my slack! My life has exploded and I don't have time to actively manage the thread, although I'm still responsive to PMs.


Well true







I'm not in a hurry though. If the my ram is still available my tomorrow I will be shipping it to hothead







you don't have to ship now tribeca, thanks!


----------



## TriBeCa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g;13973959*
> Well true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not in a hurry though. If the my ram is still available my tomorrow I will be shipping it to hothead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you don't have to ship now tribeca, thanks!


Actually I'm going to claim your netgear wireless PCI card right now. If you ship it in a small flat rate box and get delivery confirmation (post the tracking number here), we won't even have to exchange money on paypal since that's how I'll ship the AGP card to you.

PMing you now.


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

PM Received!


----------



## dlee7283

i am going to claim both Hotheads AMD 95W Heatsink fans


----------



## dlee7283

nevermind he only has one and it doesnt have the fan lol


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Do I post tracking number here or PM it to the person?


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g;13992508*
> Do I post tracking number here or PM it to the person?


both is good


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Shipped. This is the delivery confirmation 9405503699300142545680 usps.


----------



## thrasherht

how do I go about doing this? just list all the items I have up for swapping?


----------



## TriBeCa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;14047432*
> how do I go about doing this? just list all the items I have up for swapping?


yup, and then you can claim anything listed that you would want, just as anyone can claim what you've listed.

Also, I got the wireless card from blitzkrieg, although I haven't had a chance to test it yet and won't for a while. Updating the spreadsheet.


----------



## Flyingears

I shipped my 6600 agp card to blitzkrieg

The tracking is 03101230000175799242 with usps


----------



## Ryko

I have an EVGA GTX 480 i'm willing to swap, Card only


----------



## xd_1771

Ryko: If you are serious, I'd like to claim it (sorry for hogging this from the rest of you, I have stated my reasons below)
For the reason that my friend's birthday has been coming up; he's been chugging along on an ATI 5750 and has had tons of driver issues and BSODs among other things. I have an opportunity to give him a REALLY nice present, and I am not missing out. I don't need a 480 for myself, just got a 460 768MB on Craigslist for a great price and it's perfect for my needs (I was going to give that to him actually). In trade I'll probably put up his 5750 and a few other decent items (expect more motherboards from me and a good heatsink, as of recently I've been overflowing with parts from Craigslist & etc). Might even put up a case with some bent edges that's really decent (it's taking up space in my house. Hint: Antec case), but I worry about the shipping so I'm hesitating for now.

I'll see if I can make some arrangements in getting you more than one credit for that 480 and/or getting a new credit system started up with TriBeCa. I do hope you understand the rules of the Swap Meet in that this is not a "direct trading" grounds.

On the other hand Canada Post is back up, I need to get Onion's fans into the shipping bin soon...


----------



## thrasherht

Well up for grabs I have

sound blaster SE
OEM DVD RW Black
Fujitsu 60gb Laptop IDE hard drive
Toshiba 20 or 30gb laptop IDE hard drive (I think it is a 30gb but im not 100%)
Intel P4 630 3ghz 775
AMD Athlon 64 X1 2ghz 939
AMD Phenom I 9950 am2+
1x Memorypower 1gb DDR2 667
2x hynix 256mb DDR2 4200 laptop ram
2x samsung 1gb DDR2 5300 laptop ram
1x samsung 128mb (I think) PC133 Laptop ram
2x hynix 256mb PC133 laptop ram
1x 512mb DDR1 2700
1x 128mb PC133
2x random sized PC100 sticks, I think they are 64mb sticks. One might be 128mb but don't think so.

I don't think anybody wants this, but I will list it.
I have a fully working Sony Clie NX73V
It includes the headphone audio control module, a case, charging and sync dock, WIFI CF card.

oh and a broken Asus M3A32 MVP Deluxe AP/WIFI motherboard.


----------



## xd_1771

Wow, a Phenom 9950! That's going to be a sweet claim for anyone looking for parts







I don't need it.
I'm looking to claim your 1GB DDR2-667 DIMM also thrasherht, just to fill in since I have another 1GB DDR2 DIMM right now. I'm also interested in your Fujitsu 60gb Laptop IDE hard drive. Is it 5400RPM?

What's wrong with the M3A32 MVP Deluxe AP/WIFI?
Is that DVD/RW board IDE or SATA? (I'm not interested in it, have enough of these)

I'm also putting up these items to make up for credits on my end:
Intel DG31PR LGA775 G31 board (supports Core 2 quad and duo) got this from an NCIX warehouse sale and comes with all original accessories. Removed, a good friend's dad's LGA775 board in an office-use computer failed, and a replacement is needed
D-Link DES-1024D 10/100MBps Ethernet switch with 24 ports
Xion RDL1225 120MM fan (unsure of CFM; not very loud, connects via molex)
1 Antec Spot Cool

And, updating


----------



## John`

Second on that 480 if something falls through. Probably won't though.


----------



## xd_1771

If I'm right that 480 has no heatsink on it (card only), I'll have to get an aftermarket off NCIX
I'm defaulting my own credit count to 0 (from 4) for now and listing as TBD. I don't really have anything else I need on the Swap Meet anyway, but I may still put some items up here from time to time.


----------



## racer86

claiming that 9950 and 60gb ide laptop drive

also delees card never showed up

*edit* could you please give 2 credits to thrasherht for that 9950 I feel its worth more than one that would put me down to .75 . Also nikon never replied to my pm if he does show back up i will put up more stuff to make up for the credits


----------



## xd_1771

Hate to break it to you but I already have the claim up on the 60GB IDE laptop drive
I plan to put up a 40GB though after I get this one (albeit it is a 4200RPM model).

With so little RAM on my laptop and Ubuntu apparently using the swap file very often, a faster HDD would be a great benefit...


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


Wow, a Phenom 9950! That's going to be a sweet claim for anyone looking for parts







I don't need it.
I'm looking to claim your 1GB DDR2-667 DIMM also thrasherht, just to fill in since I have another 1GB DDR2 DIMM right now. I'm also interested in your Fujitsu 60gb Laptop IDE hard drive. Is it 5400RPM?

What's wrong with the M3A32 MVP Deluxe AP/WIFI?
Is that DVD/RW board IDE or SATA? (I'm not interested in it, have enough of these)

I'm also putting up these items to make up for credits on my end:
Intel DG31PR LGA775 G31 board (supports Core 2 quad and duo) got this from an NCIX warehouse sale and comes with all original accessories.
D-Link DES-1024D 10/100MBps Ethernet switch with 24 ports
Xion RDL1225 120MM fan (unsure of CFM; not very loud, connects via molex)
1 Antec Spot Cool

And, updating


Ok, PM me info and I will ship the hard drive and the to you. The drive I think is 5400RPM. If you don't want it, I will ship it to racer along with the CPU he wants.
The CD drive is IDE.


----------



## racer86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


Hate to break it to you but I already have the claim up on the 60GB IDE laptop drive
I plan to put up a 40GB though after I get this one (albeit it is a 4200RPM model).

With so little RAM on my laptop and Ubuntu apparently using the swap file very often, a faster HDD would be a great benefit...


Thats cool didnt see that ill just pick up the 20 or 30gb drive he has up i dont need much its going into a d400 im using as a netbook


----------



## xd_1771

That's fine








At the moment it seems like implementing a whole new credit system would be way too hard on me and TriBeCa... I'm thinking, more simply, we could add-on to the existing credits system by introducing higher credit values. More valuable items like that 9950 are worth more than 1 credit. I pretty much blanked myself from 4 to 0 with that GTX 480 claim anyway







with many of the parts I have needed having come to me via Craigslist before Swap Meet, I don't need to be here as much.


----------



## racer86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


That's fine








At the moment it seems like implementing a whole new credit system would be way too hard on me and TriBeCa... I'm thinking, more simply, we could add-on to the existing credits system by introducing higher credit values. More valuable items like that 9950 are worth more than 1 credit. I pretty much blanked myself from 4 to 0 with that GTX 480 claim anyway







with many of the parts I have needed having come to me via Craigslist before Swap Meet, I don't need to be here as much.


ya I asked that 2 of my credits be given for that 9950 couldnt take it for just one it felt wrong


----------



## xd_1771

I know how you feel, this GTX 480 claim is making me nervous, a lot of people would probably pressure me saying I don't deserve it








Then again, it's not for me, it's for a gamer friend with problems on an existing card...


----------



## John`

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


I know how you feel, this GTX 480 claim is making me nervous, a lot of people would probably pressure me saying I don't deserve it








Then again, it's not for me, it's for a gamer friend with problems on an existing card...


When I saw your claim I was thinking if you really needed it with a 460 on board but if it's for a friend then it's okay. I always miss out on the best deals. ):


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:



Originally Posted by *racer86*


also delees card never showed up


that is because u gave me the wrong address, that isn't my fault









However I would be willing to trade a Athlon II X2 215 and Just Cause 2 Steam for the 9950


----------



## xd_1771

A 480 for myself!? That would be a massive step in the wrong direction








What I mean is 1. power efficiency down the toilet/electricity usage through the roof, 2. all this GPU computing power I don't really need! (not a gamer, and a 460 speeds through GPU encoding tasks like butter already)
On the other hand my friend has had nothing but problems with his existing ATI card (mostly driver-related)

dlee7283: A straight up/specific trade belongs in the for sale/trade section. If you're familiar with Canadian topics, think of the Swap Meet as more of a Hudsons Bay Company trading outpost. You are a native who gives something to trade, gets cash/credit for it ("made beaver"), then spends it at the company store. It's a similar case here with The Swap Meet.


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


dlee7283: A straight up/specific trade belongs in the for sale/trade section. If you're familiar with Canadian topics, think of the Swap Meet as more of a Hudsons Bay Company trading outpost. You are a native who gives something to trade, gets cash/credit for it ("made beaver"), then spends it at the company store. It's a similar case here with The Swap Meet.


Bro I already know this lol

I have sent a ton of stuff out on the swap meet, including to yourself









I just need a Phenom I really bad because I have an AM2+ board and since he has one now and may not have a real use for it like myself I thought I would ask.

Also I have a thread in the sale/trade section offering the same trade


----------



## racer86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dlee7283*


that is because u gave me the wrong address, that isn't my fault









However I would be willing to trade a Athlon II X2 215 and Just Cause 2 Steam for the 9950


Oh i know i was just saying so that my credits wernt wack and idk i think ima keep that 9950 for now I need something right now as my main rig is down for a while

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dlee7283*


Bro I already know this lol
I have sent a ton of stuff out on the swap meet, including to yourself








I just need a Phenom I really bad because I have an AM2+ board and since he has one now and may not have a real use for it like myself I thought I would ask.
Also I have a thread in the sale/trade section offering the same trade










I also have an am2+ board in need of a processor lol If i decide to get rid of it you will be the first person I let know tho


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:



Originally Posted by *racer86*


Oh i know i was just saying so that my credits wernt wack and idk i think ima keep that 9950 for now I need something right now as my main rig is down for a while

I also have an am2+ board in need of a processor lol



as long as I get to keep the credit for sending it to you


----------



## racer86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dlee7283*


as long as I get to keep the credit for sending it to you


















umm didnt you get it back in the mail?


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:



Originally Posted by *racer86*









umm didnt you get it back in the mail?


nope, I didn't have a complete return address


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlee7283;14053726*
> nope, I didn't have a complete return address


Oh well poor card lost to the wind lol


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86;14058337*
> Oh well poor card lost to the wind lol


what card was it?


----------



## LinuxHack3r

Ok, I want to get started on this! I have 3 items up for grabs:

1) BFG FX5500
2) Intel Celeron D 340 2.93Ghz
3) 2x512Mb DDR PC3200

The last time I checked, all of this hardware worked fine together. I was thinking to give each of these away as a separate "giveaway". I suppose I can ship each one in a small flat rate box, so $5 for shipping. I think I'm doing this right, but do I edit the spreadsheet or does someone else?


----------



## John`

Does the ram have the heatsink? Actually Im claiming the RAM.


----------



## LinuxHack3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John`;14058647*
> Does the ram have the heatsink? Actually Im claiming the RAM.


Hahaha. I assumed it was DDR2. Upon investigation, I discovered it is actually DDR.


----------



## John`

Yeah ill still claim it. I need DDR


----------



## LinuxHack3r

Quote:


> Yeah ill still claim it. I need DDR


It's yours!


----------



## LinuxHack3r

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

There is the memory...

Still up for grabs:
Intel Celeron D 340 2.93Ghz
BFG 256Mb PCI FX5500

PM after claiming please.


----------



## thrasherht

racers CPU and hard drive are on their way.
comfirmation number
0311 0820 0000 8220 3473


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;14058348*
> what card was it?


AFAIK it was that HD 3470
Woulda been a decent card for HD playback

Linuxhack3r due to your low rep & you are new on this site, I cannot validate usable credits until your items shipped (as per rules stated in OP). You now have one credit though as the DDR memory shipped


----------



## racer86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


AFAIK it was that HD 3470
Woulda been a decent card for HD playback

Linuxhack3r due to your low rep & you are new on this site, I cannot validate usable credits until your items shipped (as per rules stated in OP). You now have one credit though as the DDR memory shipped










yap thats what I was going to use it for oh well


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Just received flyinggears apg card!


----------



## LinuxHack3r

2 More things I'll giveaway
Farcry (Physical Game, CD's with Key)
HP Lightscribe Drive (IDE)

Trying to figure out if racking up a couple of "tokens" here is a good idea...but ah why not?


----------



## Markeh

I think I'm claiming Phoriver's MS-7046 board. But it depends on shipping costs. It's for a rig with a faulty board that I got for free, so if it's cheaper to ship the board from Nova Scotia to here, than it is to buy a similar board on eBay, I'll do it.


----------



## thrasherht

I would like to remove the DVD drive from my list, it was trying to install linux on my secondary desktop, and the sony drive in it just took a crap on me as I was installing. It won't even recognize CDs anymore.


----------



## LinuxHack3r

I know it sorta contradicts what the Swap meet is for, but I have a question about how I feel the swap meet should work.

I found a member on OC, he needs a processor and also recently lost his job. I would like to donate my 340 to him. Since there are better processors on the spreadsheet that noone has claimed yet, I doubt anyone is going to claim my 340 anytime soon. I know it could theoretically cause an excess of credits, but if I ship my 340 to said member for free (he covers shipping), even though perhaps he doesn't have any credits, could I still be given a credit? IE, members that wish to donate to people without credits can, but people with credits take priority? I think this could use some thinking, and probably more criteria added upon my theory.

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## John`

Received LinuxHack3rs ram today


----------



## xd_1771

Well, looks like the GTX 480 deal is off for me (as per PM from this person), which means my credits are back and ready to be spent for now. I'll probably let my friend have my 460, resell a couple things, then buy a 460 for myself. There is that Galaxy one with the epic rebate.
It's almost a relief to be honest, no more nervous feeling I get when talking to other members here


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;14087134*
> Well, looks like the GTX 480 deal is off for me (as per PM from this person), which means my credits are back and ready to be spent for now. I'll probably let my friend have my 460, resell a couple things, then buy a 460 for myself. There is that Galaxy one with the epic rebate.
> It's almost a relief to be honest, no more nervous feeling I get when talking to other members here


who has seconds on the 480? How many points is it and how many points do I have?


----------



## John`

I have seconds on it.







Do i have enough points? If i don't ill put up more things


----------



## xd_1771

No, it is off as in off the swap meet guys. Sorry.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryko*
> made arrangements elsewhere, sorry about that, more beneficial seeing how I don't have many options and am in need of other things atm, sorry


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;14087410*
> No, it is off as in off the swap meet guys. Sorry.


Oh I see. Well stuff happens.


----------



## xd_1771

LinuxHack3r you should PM TriBeCa about that, however I doubt it would be allowed as it is technically an entirely non-Swap Meet transaction.
Updated

Racer86, if you're around, what are the exact models of your A-bit AM2+ boards? Did you try with different processors/RAM, or perhaps dedicated video card? (I have an A-Bit AM2+ GeForce 7050 with shot IGP that artifacts after awhile but everything else works)


----------



## Markeh

No answers from Phoriver regarding the MS-7046 board. If he does read this, I will be away until the 18th of July, but may still have internet access.


----------



## xd_1771

I'm going to try and contact dranas about that Sound card. Unsure though, the card was posted back in February and dranas himself has been inactive for 2 weeks.


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;14089652*
> I'm going to try and contact dranas about that Sound card. Unsure though, the card was posted back in February and dranas himself has been inactive for 2 weeks.


I have a sound card I can throw up:cheers:


----------



## xd_1771

Really? It's going into a home theatre PC, I'm hoping it'd be suitable for that application and a good upgrade over onboard. Model?


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;14089683*
> Really? It's going into a home theatre PC, I'm hoping it'd be suitable for that application. Model?


It's a sound blaster Audigy EAX Advanced HD http://www.telecommander.com/pics/links/Sound%20Cards/sbaudigy/sbaudi1.gif and I have the front controller just no remote with it X_X.


----------



## xd_1771

So basically a Sound Blaster Audigy, EAX Advanced HD is the name of the codec
Whatever it is it looks like a very decent upgrade from onboard on my HTPC. I'll take it!! PM in a moment


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;14089921*
> So basically a Sound Blaster Audigy, EAX Advanced HD is the name of the codec
> Whatever it is it looks like a very decent upgrade from onboard on my HTPC. I'll take it!! PM in a moment


I already sent you a pm.


----------



## xd_1771

Passing on that sound card due to finicky windows 7 support and unsure of surround capability (Creative site states it doesn't even decode DVD-audio)


----------



## Markeh

I MIGHT have a Sound Blaster 24-bit but I don't know if it works, and in 12 hours I'm on a plane to Turkey for 2 weeks.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

I have a faulty GTX 295, 8800GTS, 9800GT and GTS450 I might put here soon if they don't sell.

Taking up space in my room,


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


I have a faulty GTX 295, 8800GTS, 9800GT and GTS450 I might put here soon if they don't sell.

Taking up space in my room,


able to be baked?


----------



## SmokinWaffle

No idea, not tried. Don't have the time or inclination.


----------



## xd_1771

What are the faults? Artifacting, no image, physical damage perhaps?


----------



## BirdofPrey

Oh wow, this is a great idea. I wish I'd seen it before.

So do I just list what I have here?
If that's the case I have:
3 Xigmatek fans. 120mm transparent orange fan blades with white LEDs
1 Logitech Attack 3 USB Joystick. 2 axis 11 buttons (5 on the stick 6 on the base) with a throttle slider.
2 mini-SAS cables, 2ft long, SFF-8087 connectors on both ends.
1 CPU cooler for a socket AM2/3 processor, came stock with my Phenom.
1 Extra copy of Half Life 2 on Steam
1 Extra copy of Portal on Steam


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BirdofPrey*


Oh wow, this is a great idea. I wish I'd seen it before.

So do I just list what I have here?
If that's the case I have:
3 Xigmatek fans. 120mm transparent orange fan blades with white LEDs
1 Logitech Attack 3 USB Joystick. 2 axis 11 buttons (5 on the stick 6 on the base) with a throttle slider.
2 mini-SAS cables, 2ft long, SFF-8087 connectors on both ends.
1 CPU cooler for a socket AM2/3 processor, came stock with my Phenom.
1 Extra copy of Half Life 2 on Steam
1 Extra copy of Portal on Steam


I would like to put claim on the fans.

can I also claim badatgames18's dead space 2 game?


----------



## BStanchina

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BirdofPrey*


Oh wow, this is a great idea. I wish I'd seen it before.

So do I just list what I have here?
If that's the case I have:
3 Xigmatek fans. 120mm transparent orange fan blades with white LEDs
1 Logitech Attack 3 USB Joystick. 2 axis 11 buttons (5 on the stick 6 on the base) with a throttle slider.
2 mini-SAS cables, 2ft long, SFF-8087 connectors on both ends.
1 CPU cooler for a socket AM2/3 processor, came stock with my Phenom.
1 Extra copy of Half Life 2 on Steam
1 Extra copy of Portal on Steam


Ill claim half life 2 steam gift.


----------



## xd_1771

I need that AMD heatsink. Claiming, sending PM about it as soon as I update everything.


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


What are the faults? Artifacting, no image, physical damage perhaps?


Same thing I was wondering.


----------



## Onions

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


I have a faulty GTX 295, 8800GTS, 9800GT and GTS450 I might put here soon if they don't sell.

Taking up space in my room,


ill claim the 450 sending pm


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Onions*


ill claim the 450 sending pm


I've not put it in the swap yet, it was just a thought. It'll be a while before I do, if I do.


----------



## Onions

o ok lol sry


----------



## thrasherht

did the swap meet just like die or something?


----------



## LinuxHack3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrasherht*


did the swap meet just like die or something?


I hope not...

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## xd_1771

Eh, just a dip in activity. It happens.


----------



## LinuxHack3r

I would like to offer my Verizon Motorola Droid 1. It works, but I ended up dropping it and breaking the power button. The only way to turn it on is to plug it in. I will include the battery. Front screen is in pretty good shape. It can connect to WiFi, so that is pretty neat. Memory Card not included.

NOTE: This phone has been rooted and flashed with The Ultimate Droid.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## John`

Can i claim it? That will be two of his things I claim. EDIT: Nevermind. I can't pay for shipping.


----------



## LinuxHack3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *John`*


Can i claim it? That will be two of his things I claim. EDIT: Nevermind. I can't pay for shipping.


Shipping will be the same as the last.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## John`

Yeah i shouldve waited to ship both together lol. But I have no money tospend on it.


----------



## racer86

recieved thrasherht's harddrive and processor in the mail today. the hard drive might be on its way out (excessive clicking while seeking) however loaded linux mint just fine and passed the hdd test so might just be the drive


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86;14125277*
> recieved thrasherht's harddrive and processor in the mail today. the hard drive might be on its way out (excessive clicking while seeking) however loaded linux mint just fine and passed the hdd test so might just be the drive


well it is a old drive, so don't expect too much. Glad it works for you though. I also was a pretty noisy hard drive too, so you might be just fine.

let me know how the CPU works for you.


----------



## xd_1771

Looks like I won't be needing that soundcard, someone up here in Vancouver just gave me an Audigy 2 ZS for free along with other parts. Among the parts is a S775 P4 3.4Ghz, will be testing before putting it up here.
-xd
Updating when I get home this afternoon


----------



## BirdofPrey

which sound card is that?


----------



## xd_1771

It was an Audigy 2 ZS. Keeping that for myself guys though, but I'm removing my claim no dranas' SIIG card.


----------



## racer86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrasherht*


well it is a old drive, so don't expect too much. Glad it works for you though. I also was a pretty noisy hard drive too, so you might be just fine.

let me know how the CPU works for you.


ya its lookin like its just a noisy drive lol just took a windows 7 pro install just fine thanks man

u know for an old d400 this thing can handle win7 pretty well


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *racer86*


ya its lookin like its just a noisy drive lol just took a windows 7 pro install just fine thanks man

u know for an old d400 this thing can handle win7 pretty well


Yea, windows 7 is really light weight. I ran it perfectly ok on a 1.8ghz celeron on the laptop that drive came out of. It was a Toshiba satellite from 2001, had a gefore 4 I think with like 16mb of ram.


----------



## Markeh

Specs on the P4 3.4GHz, xd? Might be interested when I get back.

Shame that Droid is Verizon, I could have done with a tatty but working Android handset to use as a backup phone


----------



## LinuxHack3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Markeh;14138980*
> Specs on the P4 3.4GHz, xd? Might be interested when I get back.
> 
> Shame that Droid is Verizon, I could have done with a tatty but working Android handset to use as a backup phone


Sorry! Besides the physical defects, it makes a neat WiFi pocket browser.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## LinuxHack3r

I have one (1) guest pass to Counter Strike: Source. Whomever wants it, claim it here, then PM me your Steam name.


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinuxHack3r;14139925*
> I have one (1) guest pass to Counter Strike: Source. Whomever wants it, claim it here, then PM me your Steam name.


I want it but no credits =[


----------



## LinuxHack3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32;14139955*
> I want it but no credits =[


Got anything cool worth trading?


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinuxHack3r;14139974*
> Got anything cool worth trading?


I have a copy of gta 4 missing the 1st dvd xD just depends on what you are looking for.


----------



## LinuxHack3r

Quote:


> I want it but no credits =[


I'll let it sit here for an hour maybe two, and if noone claims it, it is yours anyway


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LinuxHack3r*


I'll let it sit here for an hour maybe two, and if noone claims it, it is yours anyway










Oh nice


----------



## LinuxHack3r

Giving CS:Source guest pass to Djmatrix32.


----------



## Hokin

512MB stick of PC3200 up


----------



## LinuxHack3r

I have an otterbox case for an iPod touch 2nd Gen up.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGrapist

if i put up some copies of terraria would they get a credit each?


----------



## John`

If you do Im claiming one.


----------



## h0thead132

Grapist if you have two, ill be laying claim to the other one =)


----------



## xd_1771

Finally got around to updating
PM-ing Linuxhack3r about the Otterbox for iPod Touch 2nd gen. It's perfect actually, I just happened to get an iPod touch 2nd gen off Craigslist for $15 (expecting broken, turns out to be working fine!).

TheGrapist your Terrarias would get a credit each. What medium are they in? Key only? Physical package?


----------



## Markeh

Was goıng to claım the Otterbox but then I realısed my 2nd gen ıPod touch ıs beıng replaced at Chrıstmas and ıs practıcally on ıts last legs.

Stıll not heard from Phorıver eıther regardıng the MS-7046


----------



## racer86

would anyone happen to have a 1gb stick of DDR laptop ram?


----------



## dutchgenius

I would like to add the following:

Rosewill 750W modular power supply (2 sata power cables, 2 4 pin power cables, 2 6+2 PCI-E cables, and PSU power cable)
http://www.rosewill.com/products/1368/productDetail.htm


















Asus 24X DVD Burner
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16827135204


----------



## racer86

claiming the psu (Hurray for modular!







) and dvd drive as mine just went south and to make up for the credit I will put up a Copy of far cry 2 and dead space 1 both were only installed once didnt like them and then uninstalled I will also put up 1 1gb stick of ddr2 800 memory

also I will be posting a socket 775 or AM2 dual core or maby both to make up for some of the nicer things ive picked up here of late I will test functionality and post them up later today

I will post this stuff at 7pm Eastern time today so if you want it be the first to pm me after then lol


----------



## thrasherht

I am second on that DVD burner incase you back down racer.


----------



## racer86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrasherht*


I am second on that DVD burner incase you back down racer.


being as mine just went out idk if i will i might just because ive claimed a few nice things as of late

Also to those of you wondering why im claiming this stuff my older bros pc was recently killed by a lightning strike. (walmart surge protector FAIL lol) Im trying to get something put together for him

also with the games at 1c apice and assuming 1c for the ddr2 that puts me at 3.75 so i would like to give a total of 3.5c for that psu and dvd drive 2.5 for the psu and 1 for the dvd drive


----------



## John`

Actually i retract my claim on terraria just in case for those cpus. You better be here at 7 pm sharp. I will claim them


----------



## racer86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *John`*


Actually i retract my claim on terraria just in case for those cpus. You better be here at 7 pm sharp. I will claim them










lol i will 7pm Eastern time just make sure your the first one to post


----------



## John`

Quote:



Originally Posted by *racer86*


lol i will 7pm Eastern time just make sure your the first one to post


Damn I have .25 credits. Im putting up two sticks of 256mb 2700 ram. I dont know how many credits the cpus will be though. If needed I can put up another 1gb stick of 5300. also a wmp11 linksys card no antenna. Hopefull that will be enough for both. That should bring me to maybe 2. Idk though


----------



## racer86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *John`*


Damn I have .25 credits. Im putting up two sticks of 256mb 2700 ram. I dont know how many credits the cpus will be though. If needed I can put up another 1gb stick of 5300. also a wmp11 linksys card no antenna. Hopefull that will be enough for both. That should bring me to maybe 2. Idk though


It should put you close if not at 2 also i will be posting them separately just to make it alittle fairer for everyone both will still go up at 7 just in different posts to make it alittle more fair


----------



## John`

Like both at 7pm and seperate posts? Well I might claim one but it would depend on the model.


----------



## racer86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *John`*


Like both at 7pm and seperate posts? Well I might claim one but it would depend on the model.


ya exactly just so that people have a chance to get one prolly like one at 7 and one at 705 or something i might ninja in the second post who knows lol the am2 one is an athlon 62 x2 idk the model ill have to look and the other will be s775 either a Pentium D 2.8ghz or a celeron dualcore 1.6ghz havent decided yet


----------



## John`

Man now i dont know. I couldnt pay for shipping so i shouldnt even be trying to claim stuff lol I guess I might have to pass. D:


----------



## xd_1771

thrasherht there are other DVD-RW drives you can claim from other people








I'm liking the possibility of an AM2 processor here.... of course if someone needs it more go ahead. With even more craigslist luck having come my way along with my discovery of freegeek I don't have as huge a need to rely on here anymore.

Updating in a moment


----------



## LinuxHack3r

I have that Lightscribe DVD burner up, but it is IDE... Just letting you know









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## racer86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


thrasherht there are other DVD-RW drives you can claim from other people








I'm liking the possibility of an AM2 processor here.... of course if someone needs it more go ahead. With even more craigslist luck having come my way along with my discovery of freegeek I don't have as huge a need to rely on here anymore.

Updating in a moment


Being AM2 i dont think there will be a while lotta interest in it you shouldent have any problem getting it


----------



## thrasherht

I want a sata burner, because my current one is IDE and I want to get rid of IDE all together.


----------



## TheGrapist

someone fix the spread sheet please.sold 2 copies of terraria from my 4 pack...if 4th doesn't sell or i see something nice up once the spread sheet is fixed it'll go here


----------



## LinuxHack3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGrapist;14217375*
> someone fix the spread sheet please.sold 2 copies of terraria from my 4 pack...if 4th doesn't sell or i see something nice up once the spread sheet is fixed it'll go here


I would really really like to play this game if you decide to gift it here.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinuxHack3r;14218928*
> I would really really like to play this game if you decide to gift it here.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


I could claim a copy of the game for you if you would like? how many points is a copy of the game if anybody decides to put one up.


----------



## racer86

Hey guys sorry i missed the 7 pm deadline i set but im still at work so no chance to test these processors. I will test them when I get home they both should work fine they were working perfectly when pulled.

ill post the first one in 15 min and the next shortly after that


----------



## racer86

Alright guys putting up a Athlon 64 x2 4600 2.4ghz AM2 socket


----------



## John`

Im so indecisive. Ill pass.


----------



## xd_1771

Is this the one with 89W or 65W TDP?
EDIT: Oh what the heck, I'm going for the claim since it appears no one wants it/needs it more than I do. It happens to fill up that one last AM2+ motherboard that I don't have a processor for. Whatever the TDP, this is going to allow me to give my uncle a much better PC than a 1.1Ghz Celeron when he immigrates to Canada, and I can donate that 1.1Ghz Celeron PC to my dad's friend (a person who can't make any money and also has to support a son coming in from Prince George). If anyone can come up with a better reason to claim this CPU (not that I'm making any false claims as to why I want it), I'll cede my claim.

Listing racer86's Athlon x2 at 1.5 credits value

I'm also putting up that CPU I have. I don't want to take a CPU from here on just fans and a spare floppy drive. It is a Pentium 4 650 at 3.4Ghz. Apparently during testing the temps shot to 90C (bad cooler mount







) and the board thermal shutdowned.... I'm pretty sure--ahem--I hope it survived








At this point my house PC expansion plan is complete for the year, I'm unlikely to make any more claims here but I'll spare a credit for myself in case something random but useful to me i.e. that otterbox comes up.

I usually worth all games at 1 credit, unless they're something like SimCity 2000 and have already become old/abandonware. Anyone think otherwise? I'm not much of a gamer.


----------



## John`

Why wasnt the rest of my stuff put up?


----------



## TheGrapist

am i the only one that doesn't see a working spread sheet?


----------



## Onions

Quote:



Originally Posted by *racer86*


Alright guys putting up a Athlon 64 x2 4600 2.4ghz AM2 socket


claiming this


----------



## John`

its already claimed


----------



## Onions

dam lol


----------



## TheGrapist

ended up selling all my terraria...sorry OCN


----------



## xd_1771

Oh, sorry john', didn't actually see that earlier (just looked back and found your post on p126). Is this in addition to the ones you already have up?
Spreadsheet works fine for me


----------



## thrasherht

I could really use that am2 chip if XD wants to give it up.

Also recieved the three xigmatek fans in the mail today, they work great.


----------



## xd_1771

I think it's already on its way, sorry








I need the chip because it is an AM2..... I'm Filipino so you can imagine there are lots of people living in one house here







including many kids, and more immigrating soon... so we need a lot of PCs. Most of the hardware I have found on Craigslist for inexpensive happens to be AM2+ socket and DDR2 RAM so it fits well.

In case you have any spare socket 775 hardware though, this processor (at a Microcenter, go to the one in Detroit) is a really good deal at the moment


----------



## Djmatrix32

I might have a AM2 I can throw up.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32*


I might have a AM2 I can throw up.


can I claim it now?


----------



## Markeh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrasherht*


can I claim it now?


I think his intention is to throw it up for xd..

I really don't know what to claim. There's some good stuff up at the moment but I have a worry that I might have to pull my case down at one point... which is unfair if I've already claimed.

And although I have stuff I can put up... I don't know what I'm doing with that stuff in the future. It's tricky.

STILL not heard from Phoriver by the way. Don't really know what to do about that...


----------



## xd_1771

No thrasherht gets that AM2, I already have one on the way and it forms a decent processor for my coming uncle so whatever else that is, it's yours!
djmatrix needs to confirm the put-up and the model # though

Markeh I do have that P4 650 up


----------



## Markeh

Your 650 is all well and good, but it's pretty useless without a motherboard









I've considered claiming that 1GB of RIMMs for my gran's Dimension 8100. Then I thought I needed that board from Phoriver, as I've got a 630, 2GB of DDR400, a 4670, 160GB HDD and Sound Blaster 24-bit in need of a new home. That board is the right chipset, right sockets, everything. Shame he aint replying


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


No thrasherht gets that AM2, I already have one on the way and it forms a decent processor for my coming uncle so whatever else that is, it's yours!
djmatrix needs to confirm the put-up and the model # though

Markeh I do have that P4 650 up


woo am2!







thanks XD.


----------



## h0thead132

Seeing as i have heard nothing back from any of my PM's and i don't think i have used any credits yet, i would like to pull down all my stuff and retract all my claims seeing as I have someone locally that is interested in buying my stuff, i'll be back with what ever this guy doesn't want.


----------



## LinuxHack3r

Please remove my Motorola Droid. I decided to put it on Ebay.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## hli53194

I am claiming the copy of HL2: E1. Thanks.

EDIT: Retracted?


----------



## thrasherht

so what happened to that am2 chip?


----------



## Secretninja

I would like to claim on of the 5 packs of sata cables that dlee7283 has on offer. I am sending him a pm now.


----------



## xd_1771

Came home from a long trip to find a package in my mailbox; looks like thrasher's hard drive & RAM is finally here









Really late though, I hated having to deal with a 4200RPM HDD on vacation (I had many thrashing problems on it too







)

Going to perform a big update at the moment, but may take some time before I start as I just came back from a vacation that affected even my moderating duties and I gotta make some other preparations.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


Came home from a long trip to find a package in my mailbox; looks like thrasher's hard drive & RAM is finally here









Really late though, I hated having to deal with a 4200RPM HDD on vacation (I had many thrashing problems on it too







)

Going to perform a big update at the moment, but may take some time before I start as I just came back from a vacation that affected even my moderating duties and I gotta make some other preparations.


They just now got to you, damn that was a long time for shipping. I hope they all still work.


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secretninja;14374149*
> I would like to claim on of the 5 packs of sata cables that dlee7283 has on offer. I am sending him a pm now.


confirmed

also does anyone have any 939 processors and DDR to ship with it


----------



## tr4656

I'll put up a Steam key for Dirt 3.


----------



## xd_1771

Well they may have gotten to me earlier, I've only been able to check my mailbox when I came home after a 10 day vacation. No biggie.

EDIT: DONE


----------



## John`

I will claim that key







and be putting up some games as well. I have a BF vietnam key and bf road to rome key.


----------



## rockosmodlife

Ill put up an Athlon 64 3500+ S939 proc and an Athlon 3800+ AM2 proc


----------



## thrasherht

I already called the am2 chip but figured I will be official. MINE!!!!! Lol.


----------



## dlee7283

I am going to put up a black retention bracket for AMD 939/AM2/AM3 processors

I am also going to put a Corsair H50 mounting plate for LGA775 with also adapter for 1155/1156.

I am going to claim rockosmodlife 939 3500+ processor


----------



## rockosmodlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlee7283;14417618*
> I am going to put up a black retention bracket for AMD 939/AM2/AM3 processors
> 
> I am also going to put a Corsair H50 mounting plate for LGA775 with also adapter for 1155/1156.
> 
> I am going to claim rockosmodlife 939 3500+ processor


Yay, point!


----------



## RonB94GT

If the Dirt 3 key is still available I will cailm it. I will put something worthwile up maybe some DDR2 ram or something let me know.


----------



## John`

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonB94GT;14418060*
> If the Dirt 3 key is still available I will cailm it. I will put something worthwile up maybe some DDR2 ram or something let me know.


Ah sorry. I claimed it.


----------



## rockosmodlife

S939 Proc sent to dlee7283 via USPS. Tracking # is 0311 0240 0002 3268 1885


----------



## xd_1771

If anyone else needs a Socket 939 processor, there is an Athlon 64 3700+ up for claim!
Updating

EDIT: Looks like that hard drive I got from you may be bricked, trasherht







having trouble installing Xubuntu on it; tried two different disks, always fails in the copy drive part. Next up trying with a flash drive...


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

I've got a steam key for Dirt 3 I can put up here. Do I get points or swap with another game?


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g;14439253*
> I've got a steam key for Dirt 3 I can put up here. Do I get points or swap with another game?


You get points, and I call it.


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Oh, okay how much points? You got dibs







?


----------



## John`

Its usually 1 point per game.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g;14439997*
> Oh, okay how much points? You got dibs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John`;14440010*
> Its usually 1 point per game.


yes I have dibs, and what he said.


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

I'll post it up then. Do I give it to you now? If so PM me.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g*


I'll post it up then. Do I give it to you now? If so PM me.


yea you can post up that you have sent me the PM for it, then XD should put int the books that you have points for it.


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

I have given thrasherht the dirt 3 game


----------



## thrasherht

I got the game, YAY!!!!!


----------



## dlee7283

I was wondering if I put up a Pentium D 915 would it be worth 1.5 credits?

it is the 65nm version of the Pentium D so it should run cooler than say the 820 and it also has 4mb of level 2 cache over 2MB from the 820.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlee7283;14440468*
> I was wondering if I put up a Pentium D 915 would it be worth 1.5 credits?
> 
> it is the 65nm version of the Pentium D so it should run cooler than say the 820 and it also has 4mb of level 2 cache over 2MB from the 820.


I would think it would be worth at least 1 to 1.25 points.


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrasherht*


I would think it would be worth at least 1 to 1.25 points.


alot of people would want the Pentium D 65nm over a P4 630 HT which is worth 1 credit here. I would rather keep it if it doesnt net exactly 1.5 credits as it could be useful to alot of people who want a dual core. 1.25 would be saying its only slightly better than a 90nm P4......


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dlee7283*


alot of people would want the Pentium D 65nm over a P4 630 HT which is worth 1credit here. I would rather keep it if it doesnt net 1.5 credits as it could be useful to alot of people who want a dual core.


well keep in mind, im not official, so I am not the final word on that. It could be worth more depending on what XD says.

My 9950 phenom I was worth 2 points.


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrasherht*


well keep in mind, im not official, so I am not the final word on that. It could be worth more depending on what XD says.

My 9950 phenom I was worth 2 points.


true, I would have paid 3 credits for a quad core 9950be but that is just me. I have a soft spot for the 65nm phenom


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dlee7283*


true, I would have paid 3 credits for a quad core 9950be but that is just me. I have a soft spot for the 65nm phenom










Well, it has gone to somebody who can actually use it. I killed the board I was using it with. The chip was a good one to, on close to stock volts, it could hit 3.2ghz from the stock 2.6ghz.


----------



## xd_1771

The Pentium D 915 is some ways behind (in performance) the Athlon x2 4600 I claimed for 1.5 (speaking of which, it got here!)
However, it may be a decent upgrade for a user on LGA775 (a common platform) with not much choice (similar to how I'm using the x2 4600 on one of many AM2(+) spare boards I happen to have) so there's definitely some usability in it

Under these conditions it may be worth 1.5. Who agrees?

thrasher I'm having trouble installing Xubuntu on your HDD... install errors some ways through. I'm hoping it's not defective, if so it's back to Craigslist for me.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;14440701*
> The Pentium D 915 is some ways behind (in performance) the Athlon x2 4600 I claimed for 1.5 (speaking of which, it got here!)
> However, it may be a decent upgrade for a user on LGA775 (a common platform) with not much choice (similar to how I'm using the x2 4600 on one of many AM2(+) spare boards I happen to have) so there's definitely some usability in it
> 
> Under these conditions it may be worth 1.5. Who agrees?
> 
> thrasher I'm having trouble installing Xubuntu on your HDD... install errors some ways through. I'm hoping it's not defective, if so it's back to Craigslist for me.


I agree with 1.5.








have you tried installing windows or anything else on it, I really hope nothing is wrong with it.


----------



## xd_1771

That's not a bad idea; though I've confirmed both the Xubuntu disk and ISO, I'll take out my spare Windows XP disk...


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

XD, btw, I've given my dirt 3 to thrasherht


----------



## rockosmodlife

Socket AM2 3800+ proc sent to thrasherht. Tracking number 0311 0240 0002 3268 1489


----------



## gillbot

How many credits would my laptop pull? http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/824/craptop.jpg/

Celeron 600, 192MB Ram, 5GB HDD.


----------



## shorty12

I need 2 green Antec 120MM fans with green LEDs and i need 2 Antec 80MM fans with green LEDs. PM me if you have some. Ill pay cash for them most ill give is $15.


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shorty12*


I need 2 green Antec 120MM fans with green LEDs and i need 2 Antec 80MM fans with green LEDs. PM me if you have some. Ill pay cash for them most ill give is $15.


You might want to put up a thread in the wanted section if you want to pay cash. This thread is for swapping items, not cash, at no cost via a credit-based system. Get rid of what you don't want, get what you do want.


----------



## John`

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


You might want to put up a thread in the wanted section if you want to pay cash. This thread is for swapping items, not cash, at no cost via a credit-based system. Get rid of what you don't want, get what you do want.


Don't think he can post yet.


----------



## rockosmodlife

I am going to try and claim arsin's Ram he has up:

1x 1GB Kingston DDR 400MHz + 2x 512MB Kingston DDR 400MHz,

sent a pm.


----------



## Markeh

I might be interested in the laptop depending on it's credit value.


----------



## dlee7283

Recieved Roco's 3500+ 939 chip

I am now going to go ahead and claim the 1GB of DDR2 from racer86.


----------



## rockosmodlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlee7283;14465318*
> Recieved Roco's 3500+ 939 chip
> 
> I am now going to go ahead and claim the 1GB of DDR2 from racer86.


Glad to hear it, building a backup or a server dlee?


----------



## thrasherht

Just so you know XD, I did get the copy of dirt 3 from bl1tzk1213g. Just so you know to update his points.


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockosmodlife;14466117*
> Glad to hear it, building a backup or a server dlee?


actually for a client, I had a 939 motherboard but no processor


----------



## xd_1771

The laptop system is so old it seems almost unusable... but perhaps it may be, even if not very well, and even if the value is not very good. I would give it 0.75 credits but not entirely sure about this
Updating


----------



## Markeh

I'm gonna have to think about it, as to whether shipping is worth it. (like i do with everything I have off here :l)


----------



## rockosmodlife

Forgot to post, sent thrasherht the AM2 proc on Wed. Tracking number is 0311 0240 0002 3268 1489.


----------



## gillbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


The laptop system is so old it seems almost unusable... but perhaps it may be, even if not very well, and even if the value is not very good. I would give it 0.75 credits but not entirely sure about this
Updating


So you are telling me that a complete working system (albeit old) is worth the same as a single piece such as a 3.5" hard drive? That seems a little silly to me.


----------



## thrasherht

XD, so you know, I tried claiming the dead space 2 game, and he said he sent it, but it never showed up, so I don't know what is going on with that.


----------



## tr4656

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrasherht*


XD, so you know, I tried claiming the dead space 2 game, and he said he sent it, but it never showed up, so I don't know what is going on with that.


If it's a steam key, he can resend it.

Sent from my HTC HD2 using Tapatalk


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tr4656*


If it's a steam key, he can resend it.

Sent from my HTC HD2 using Tapatalk


It was a CD. it never showed up in the mail.


----------



## xd_1771

How long has it been since?

Also BirdofPrey I recieved your AMD heatsink







(it actually arrived while I was on vacation, but was held at the post office until I was able to pick it up after getting back)
The AM2 4600 is also here (turned out to be the 89W version







oh well, that's fine for a spare rig and I might as well attempt undervolting!)

There are a lot of items still listed as "pending and claimed"... so if everyone could have a look at that and in case anything has arrived, but it hasn't been updated, please report it.
Thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gillbot;14473663*
> So you are telling me that a complete working system (albeit old) is worth the same as a single piece such as a 3.5" hard drive? That seems a little silly to me.


Items are ranked by usefulness before cash value.... I don't know how useful this is since it may not be able to even render/display most new web pages due to lack of CPU power, but if you feel it is worth 1 credit or more, feel free to say so. If others agree, it'll be valued at that.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;14476723*
> How long has it been since?
> 
> Also BirdofPrey I recieved your AMD heatsink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (it actually arrived while I was on vacation, but was held at the post office until I was able to pick it up after getting back)
> The AM2 4600 is also here (turned out to be the 89W version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh well, that's fine for a spare rig and I might as well attempt undervolting!)
> 
> There are a lot of items still listed as "pending and claimed"... so if everyone could have a look at that and in case anything has arrived, but it hasn't been updated, please report it.
> Thanks.
> 
> Items are ranked by usefulness before cash value.... I don't know how useful this is since it may not be able to even render/display most new web pages due to lack of CPU power, but if you feel it is worth 1 credit or more, feel free to say so. If others agree, it'll be valued at that.


it has been about 2 weeks now, I think it might have been lost in the mail or something.


----------



## gillbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;14476723*
> Items are ranked by usefulness before cash value.... I don't know how useful this is since it may not be able to even render/display most new web pages due to lack of CPU power, but if you feel it is worth 1 credit or more, feel free to say so. If others agree, it'll be valued at that.


My kids still use it now to play kids games online, browse and watch youtube videos.







No big deal, I'll just leave it in the FS section instead. If I don't get bites, i'll ebay it.


----------



## pioneerisloud

So many things on that list that I could actually use right about now...but not enough credits.









Time to redig through my closets again, and see what kind of goodies I can come up with.


----------



## conzilla

I would like to add some stuff to the swap since i cannot put it in the for sale section. Stuff needs to go been here too long.

First up is a zboard fang in working condition missing the zboard sticker that goes in the oval at the top. Other than that it is in excellent shape.









Next up is a tv caputre card with orighinal box and remote and driver cd.

















Now we have a amd 4000+ cpu with a dfi mother board. Board is a nf4 ultra infinity. It worked 4 years ago when it went to the closet.








And finally i have some ddr 400 memory 
2x 512 kingston value ram 
1x1gig crucial 
1x256 apacer 
All if it is ddr 400


----------



## dutchgenius

does the zboard have the wrist rest for it? if so I am interested and have the credits.


----------



## rockosmodlife

Interested in the TV capture card!


----------



## conzilla

I will have to look for the wrist rest i had it didnt realize it was missing until you said somthing. Send me a pm on how you want to do shipping.


----------



## conzilla

NO wrist rest sry.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Oh man, I want that DFI, A64 and the RAM! XD do I have enough credits to claim?


----------



## xd_1771

Check the members section credits, pioneer - I'm out the whole day so can't update yet.


----------



## thrasherht

if the dutch doesn't want the zboard, and it is in proper working condition I would be interested in it.


----------



## dutchgenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;14491094*
> if the dutch doesn't want the zboard, and it is in proper working condition I would be interested in it.


all yours man, my Logitech G13 will do fine for now.


----------



## conzilla

I know i wont get credits till my stuff ships, but how many credits is my stuff worth?


----------



## xd_1771

I'm home so I can finally update. pioneerisloud needs more than one credit to claim all of conzilla's items. From estimate looks like you'll have 5-6 credits worth









Quote:



Originally Posted by *gillbot*


My kids still use it now to play kids games online, browse and watch youtube videos.







No big deal, I'll just leave it in the FS section instead. If I don't get bites, i'll ebay it.


Members have offered to pay more than 1 credit for valuable items. Post up what you feel it is worth and we can agree with you. Considering it can actually play YouTube videos and flash games (I actually didn't expect that for 600Mhz processor and 192MB RAM, but I've never subjected myself to such low end hardware and don't know the capability) it may be fully worth a credit.


----------



## Djmatrix32

I am throwing up some 256mb 333 sticks of DDR ram no idea on timing. I have around 4 or 5 of them. They all work too.


----------



## Secretninja

Got the sata cables dlee sent me. Thanks a ton.


----------



## conzilla

Deleted post i cant post in the freebies section. Ya rep.


----------



## tvm777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle;14090013*
> I have a faulty GTX 295, 8800GTS, 9800GT and GTS450 I might put here soon if they don't sell.
> 
> Taking up space in my room,


Hi, you still have this cards?? The GTS and the GT?


----------



## tvm777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiruZ;13504151*
> edit: I'm gonna make it first line that this stuff is from Portugal and shipping to US should be around $15 or 10€.
> 
> I have:
> 
> -1 Asus 7300 128MB
> -1 Asus 8500GT Silent 512Mb
> -1 Intel Celeron 1.7Ghz
> -1 Samsung 512MB DDR2 SoDimm 200pin PC2-5300
> -2 DDR2 533Mhz 512Mb
> -2 DDR2 533Mhz 256Mb
> -1 DDR-400 512Mb
> -1 DDR-400 256Mb
> 
> I've had this for some time now and they have no use to me...
> (some things are too old and I can't test if they're working)


i claim your
-1 Asus 8500GT Silent 512Mb


----------



## conzilla

Rockosmodlife claimed the tv tuner. Was shipped yesterday.


----------



## dlee7283

received racer86's 1GB stick of ddr2 ram.


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tvm777;14558398*
> i claim your
> -1 Asus 8500GT Silent 512Mb


I'm sorry but I can't let you claim this, you currently have no credits on the Swap Meet!
Swap Meet works on a "give and get back" basis.

I've talked to TriBeCa lately, it looks pretty bad on his end and he may not be able to return to manage this thread until next summer. We may be looking for a new manager in the coming days...


----------



## drnilly007

Putting up some games i have laying around here.

Oblivion : the elder scrolls IV disc only no box or inserts but you dont need a key to install and play.

Wanted: Weapons of fate, very vulgar game and if someone choose's this game they must be at least 18. Have the box and inserts.

also I dont know if this is legal because I know I cannot sell a WOW account but I will also put up my WOW account that has been dormant for at least 2 years now. Includes original, burning crusade, and frozen throne. Has a few upper lvl 60's chars rest are under lvl 30.
Just transfer the account and you can download games from there. My wow account was never linked to my battle.net account so its all good to be linked to yours.

Send pm's I rarely check this thread.


----------



## rockosmodlife

Ill go ahead and put up an PCI IDE raid controller card and claim the Elder Scrolls IV Disk from drnilly007

Similar to this one;

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16815280002

Edit: I also received razr_m3's spare thermal paste on time.


----------



## xd_1771

Bump,
LinuxHack3r I'm still waiting from you on the otterbox... been awhile now


----------



## tr4656

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007;14611621*
> Putting up some games i have laying around here.
> 
> Oblivion : the elder scrolls IV disc only no box or inserts but you dont need a key to install and play.
> 
> Wanted: Weapons of fate, very vulgar game and if someone choose's this game they must be at least 18. Have the box and inserts.
> 
> also I dont know if this is legal because I know I cannot sell a WOW account but I will also put up my WOW account that has been dormant for at least 2 years now. Includes original, burning crusade, and frozen throne. Has a few upper lvl 60's chars rest are under lvl 30.
> Just transfer the account and you can download games from there. My wow account was never linked to my battle.net account so its all good to be linked to yours.
> 
> Send pm's I rarely check this thread.


Claiming WoW account.


----------



## drnilly007

Just wanna make sure that tr4656 has a point for the wow account...


----------



## dlee7283

pentium d 915 still needs to be listed thanks


----------



## thrasherht

XD, I want to let you know, I never did get the dead space 2 game. I don't know what happened with that.


----------



## xd_1771

rockosmodlife: Oddly I have no record of this happening on the spreadsheet. Can you link me to his original post so I can give out a proper credit?
tr_4656 has one credit from DiRT 3 (he was apparently not listed in the credits page) so he can claim the WoW account.
dlee2783: Listed a Pentium D 915








thrasherht: badatgames18 remains active. Have you PMed him of the matter? Similarly I have not heard from LinuxHack3r about his Otterbox, though I haven't paid him for anything yet.

At this point I think it is safe to say that The Swap Meet is going to need a new primary manager to step up, and I will leave it open to whoever wishes for it to be. This is a copy of the last PM he sent me:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriBeCa*
> Hey. I'm still around, but as you can see I'm not as responsive to PMs as I should be, and I haven't been reading the thread. It's likely that I'd be able to resume managing the thread at the start of next *summer*, but not realistically before then.... I'm happy to pass along ownership of the google doc(s) as soon as another manager is found.... I also have a couple more things I could put up, I just haven't gotten around to it.


As I moderate the AMD section and a couple other sections of the site and as the school year is about to begin, I cannot do it myself. I'm having a hard time keeping up as it is, quite frankly


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;14708520*
> rockosmodlife: Oddly I have no record of this happening on the spreadsheet. Can you link me to his original post so I can give out a proper credit?
> tr_4656 has one credit from DiRT 3 (he was apparently not listed in the credits page) so he can claim the WoW account.
> dlee2783: Listed a Pentium D 915
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thrasherht: badatgames18 remains active. Have you PMed him of the matter? Similarly I have not heard from LinuxHack3r about his Otterbox, though I haven't paid him for anything yet.


I did PM him, and I could barely get a response out of him, he said he mailed it, and I haven't gotten it.

In light of this situation, not really upset or anything, but I think it would be a good idea if people would have the stuff they are giving away verified, because somebody could just come in here and say they have something just to get points, and then when somebody claims it, they never send it.

so points should be taken away for an item not arriving in a timely fashion.


----------



## xd_1771

There seem to be a lot of still pending items. I may require that items are listed are completed by PM-ing the receivers.

There is a problem with enforcing tracking as it adds to the cost of shipping (and detracts from the worthwhile-ness) of the Swap Meet. As TriBeCa has not been around proper enforcement of providing the post office receipt has not happened on a large scale... I could perhaps ensure that this would be done, however it would require that I step up as manager which I have stated I really can't do.

I may PM badatgames18 myself regarding this matter, in case it is helpful for a member of the OCN staff to look into it. I of course can invalidate the credit on the spreadsheet as well, as an option.


----------



## conzilla

I sent a pm to rockosmodlife to make sure he got the tv card. but i cannot find his name on the points sheet. He asked for it 2 posts under my original post on page 135 of 136. The rest of the transaction was completed in pms that i have deleted. 20 pms is not a lot of pms and i have been buying lots of stuff from other members.


----------



## rockosmodlife

Let me recap;

I started with 2 points for listing 2 procs (AM2&939).
Dlee and Thrasher claimed these.

I claimed razrm3's spare thermal paste and I received that. -1 point

I claimed conzilla's TV tuner card and I also received that. -.25 point

I now am sitting at .75 credits as listed on the member credits sheet.

Sorry xd, I know there is a lot of stuff going on for you to manage, just trying to clarify things


----------



## conzilla

Thanks rocksomodlife for clearing that up.


----------



## racer86

XD_1771 pm sent about helping out with the spread sheet

also thinkn bout throwing up some generic 512-1gb sticks of ddr2 laptop ram anyone interested?


----------



## enlil

I would like to throw up afew things:

G.Skill ddr2 533 1024MB x 2(in original package)

2x Kingston 1GB 533MHz DDR2 sticks(in original package)

AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+

an old pcie vid card(has dvi, svid, vga ports)


----------



## John`

Do you know which video card it is? I will claim it with more info. Thanks


----------



## xd_1771

Actually the idea of reducing the credit value with time it takes to get there seems like a not bad idea. If it is past the estimated arrival date (i.e. if USPS estimates 6-8 days on a certain service), 0.25 point value will be taken off; this could continue with every week. This rule may need to be changed in case of lower value items. I propose a doubling of the current item credit value (i.e. 0.5 to 1, 1 to 2) in order to make room for this. Credits would be issued in 0.5 increments, not 0.25 increments. To completely rearrange credit value for every single item (as originally planned) would be too much work for a small staff. I would also like to enforce the requirement of the receipt for shipping from the post office.

Speaking of which, I will be sending out replies to those PMs later. I'm currently at the airport on a laptop, not very ideal place for management







I also wish to wait for an acknowledgement from TriBeCa. At this point it seems inevitable that it is going to be up to me to become the manager of any new rules and ideas. With numerous people also interested in managing the spreadsheet itself though, perhaps it won't be too bad.

racer86 I *might* be interested in the laptop memory. My dad's laptop just died again.... the last time it was faulty memory sticks (possibly due to overheating). I have one spare 1GB DIMM and may need another.

I may also throw up a spare low end video card sometime soon. Not going too far with the details though, as I want to avoid a pre-claim and resulting conflict.


----------



## thrasherht

Can I claim the 4200+


----------



## xd_1771

^ It will use up your remaining 1.5 credits but you will have enough to go ahead. I'm pending the listing until info about what socket it uses (it could be 939 or AM2) is provided though.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


Actually the idea of reducing the credit value with time it takes to get there seems like a not bad idea. If it is past the estimated arrival date (i.e. if USPS estimates 6-8 days on a certain service), 0.25 point value will be taken off; this could continue with every week. This rule may need to be changed in case of lower value items. I propose a doubling of the current item credit value (i.e. 0.5 to 1, 1 to 2) in order to make room for this. Credits would be issued in 0.5 increments, not 0.25 increments. To completely rearrange credit value for every single item (as originally planned) would be too much work for a small staff. I would also like to enforce the requirement of the receipt for shipping from the post office.

Speaking of which, I will be sending out replies to those PMs later. I'm currently at the airport on a laptop, not very ideal place for management







I also wish to wait for an acknowledgement from TriBeCa. At this point it seems inevitable that it is going to be up to me to become the manager of any new rules and ideas. With numerous people also interested in managing the spreadsheet itself though, perhaps it won't be too bad.

racer86 I *might* be interested in the laptop memory. My dad's laptop just died again.... the last time it was faulty memory sticks (possibly due to overheating). I have one spare 1GB DIMM and may need another.

I may also throw up a spare low end video card sometime soon. Not going too far with the details though, as I want to avoid a pre-claim and resulting conflict.


I don't really mean reduce the point value of the item. Just make the points go away for that item until it arrives, and if it never does, they lose the points, and if they are at 0 it makes them negative, then they have to put something up and have it, claimed and received by another person before they are allowed to use the swap meet again.
The only exception to this rule would be them having actual proof that they had the item, and sent it to the right address, so like pictures of it or something. Then they would just lose the points for that item and it would make them negative until they put something else up.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


^ It will use up your remaining 1.5 credits but you will have enough to go ahead. I'm pending the listing until info about what socket it uses (it could be 939 or AM2) is provided though.


Ok that is cool. I have stuff I can put up to bring my points up if need be. I have a drawer in my desk with all the stuff for the swap meet in it. So I don't end up using anything I have up on the listing. LOL.

I can use either 939 or am2, it doesn't matter. The motherboard I am putting it in is both.


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;14710696*
> 
> racer86 I *might* be interested in the laptop memory. My dad's laptop just died again.... the last time it was faulty memory sticks (possibly due to overheating). I have one spare 1GB DIMM and may need another.


let me know if theres any particular specs that you need there just hanging out right now


----------



## enlil

its is am2.

the video card from what I have seen with googling the various marks is a radeon X600. but i will throw it into my spare pc when I get home from work.


----------



## John`

Ok thanks. Please let me know.


----------



## thrasherht

wow it is am2, that is amazing, because that means I can still use my heavily modded h50 for it on my ghetto motherboard.


----------



## Markeh

I should point out I STILL haven't heard from Phoriver regarding the MSI board. I contacted him initially nearly 2 months ago now.

So, in need of any 775 board with PCI-E that will take a Pentium 4 630, really. DDR RAM and 20-pin PSU connector preferred.


----------



## drnilly007

tr_4656 has received the login info for the wow account I should be able to receive one point...


----------



## Nicoderm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Markeh*


I should point out I STILL haven't heard from Phoriver regarding the MSI board. I contacted him initially nearly 2 months ago now.

So, in need of any 775 board with PCI-E that will take a Pentium 4 630, really. DDR RAM and 20-pin PSU connector preferred.


I have an MSI board that is LGA 775 that I never used, just sitting in a box.

I don't know how this thing thread works yet but I will poke around me home. I have 1x Intel Core 2 Extreme QX6700 some other various Intel processors, memory from 256mb to 1gb


----------



## Markeh

If you can put it up, and get me the info on the board, I'm definitely interested. Whereabouts are you located?

Your QX6700 will FLY out of here you know


----------



## Nicoderm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Markeh*


If you can put it up, and get me the info on the board, I'm definitely interested. Whereabouts are you located?

Your QX6700 will FLY out of here you know










I am in Tennessee, I will post more on the board when I get home and I really have 11 of the QX6700's I just don't think they are worth +1 credit they still sell new for 275-350+ 150-200 used, gonna try it out with 1 and see where we go.


----------



## John`

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nicoderm*


I am in Tennessee, I will post more on the board when I get home and I really have 11 of the QX6700's I just don't think they are worth +1 credit they still sell new for 275-350+ 150-200 used, gonna try it out with 1 and see where we go.










It should be worth 3. And i will try to claim it.


----------



## Markeh

What MSI board is it?


----------



## Nicoderm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Markeh*


What MSI board is it?


I am going to check when I get home 6pm Central. I do know it is 775 socket and it supports SLI the only reason I did not use it is because the primary pcie slot is 16x and the secondary is 8x and at the time both my cards were 16x. did not want to loose out but for 1 vid Card it is good. Anyways more specs when I get home.


----------



## xd_1771

I've just sent TriBeCa one final PM concerning a permanent change with how the Swap Meet works. On the other hand I'm working on a few things myself, including: a Swap Meet submission form (to be used alongside a post in the thread).

I am also highly considering disallowing items that likely won't ever be claimed or would be unethical to share here, such as computer cases.


----------



## MarvinDessica

EDIT: Nevermind, I completely mis-read the rules.


----------



## ShatteringBlue

Putting up 2.6ghz intel celeron socket 478.

EDIT1: Also have a Minecraft Code.


----------



## Nicoderm

Alright, I am sorry about the delay. I found the Mobo and it turns out it was not MSI but infact it was ECS. It is an
*ECS nForce 570 SLIT-A Socket 775 ATX MB w/SND LAN & RAID*
it has never been hooked up to anything ever been out of the bag but thats it. There are NO accessories for this Mobo not even an io panel, this one linked is refurbished, I could not find them anywhere new it is a discontinued product.

http://www.pacificgeek.com/product.asp?c=211&s=1047&ID=94741&P=F


----------



## drnilly007

I want to claim the mobo above


----------



## xd_1771

Just a heads up on some rule changes that plan to be made and will take place in the next few days or week. One may notice that some changes in the spreadsheet have been made to more easily accommodate this. This is what I am proposing based on input:

*All item submissions will be handled via a submission form*, to a separate and private submission spreadsheet. A post in the thread regarding what you are submitting will also be required. All submissions will pass through the panel of managers and for credit valuing, before being posted in the main table. A notification will be posted in the thread by the managers when items are finalized and added to the Swap Meet claim table, or rejected.
*A reference sheet for item valuing will be created, used, and be viewable by the public.* Values will be based on the submissions entered at the Swap Meet Discussion Thread. Items will only be revalued if absolutely necessary (i.e. cables) and steps will be taken to ensure that user experience on the Swap Meet is not bothered as a result of revaluing.
*A picture/scanning of the post office receipt will be required with all transactions* or no credits will be awarded to the receiver for the item, and the transaction is void as a Swap Meet transaction.
*Receiver of a certain item will be up to the sender.* In case multiple claims are made, it is the discretion of the sender as to who gets the item. Any way to choose will be allowed - whether this is randomize, first-come-first-serve, or given to the person with the most need. It will be recommended that choice of how to make discretion on who gets the item depends on the amount of claims made over a certain period of time.
*For shipping and cost-effectiveness reasons, certain items will no longer be allowed on The Swap Meet.* This includes: large-sized cases, full systems, items deemed too old to be useful (i.e. SIMMs - SDRAM and above will be allowed - or old hardware that is not compatible with running modern operating systems, i.e. those before Windows 95 or different architecture such as older PowerPC implementations)
*To comply with OCN marketplace rules, the 20 rep limit concerning when usable credits are awarded will be raised to 35 rep.* The 3 month limit will be removed as a compromise, as that limitation has little to no use and may serve as a disadvantage to reputable people on other forum sites. Credits will be awarded only when the receiver actually receives the item and makes a post on the thread concerning doing so.
*Amount of credits you have available to use will be reduced over time until the receiver gets the item. Credits will be awarded back in full when the receiver gets the item.* This will impose a limitation on making claims until items sent have been safely received. If you have less than 35 rep, credits usable for claiming will be awarded only when the receiver actually receives the item and makes a post on the thread concerning having received it.
*If through over-claiming and credit reduction your credit value drops below zero and into the negatives, you will not be able to use the Swap Meet again to claim items*, until you post other items that exceed the credit value that you have lost, or your credits are awarded back in full after the person receiving gets your item. This is the only penalty. Exceptions will be made during item revaluing; credit count will be reset to zero in such case.
These new rules or rule changes are meant to solve issues with the existing system, and will come into effect *pending further discussion between me and TriBeCa, as well as between me and other OCN staff*. I intend to get this done before the summer ends which will have an effect on my activity on this site. The new rules will be open for discussion in the Swap Meet Discussion Thread, where I have also posted this.


----------



## polar

I have:
GA-MA790X-DS4
AMD 9750
FSP 500W
Asus 4850
Sapphire 1900XT
Windows Vista Ultimate Upgrade pack, 32-64 Bit in retail packaging.

Photo's will be posted on Monday 08/29/2011

The GA-MA790X-DS4 comes with original box-I/0 and driver disk.
The 9750 comes with original heatsink no packaging.
The 4850 & 1900XT are bare cards.
The FSP is Bare too.


----------



## xd_1771

An MA790X-DS4!!!
Woah!!!































It uses a 4+1 phase on a somewhat lower quality design with 3 transistors but it is bound to be useful for somebody on here. I am adding these to the list. Not much I could use here. I'm not a fan of the Phenom I's power efficiency to performance; of course the cards are bare cards too so that may place an implication on being able to get them running.

Everything is working I assume? Is the 9750 the 95W or 125W version? This will be important regarding ability to run on what motherboards.


----------



## polar

Yes All components work and they came from the original owner.
A system I built new for one of my customers that we gave him some moneys for a trade in on a new Sager.

The 1900XT has no windows 7 support really, so user be warned.


----------



## xd_1771

Very well. One last question (edited my post) - is the 9750 125W or 95W?

To all users, note the increased credit value of these items. Please refer to your credit count as necessary. *The "member credits" portion of the Swap Meet table has now been organized by name for your convenience.*

One might notice the presence of timestamps on the submissions. I'm testing the new spreadsheet submission format, inputting everything myself and then copying between spreadsheets.


----------



## polar

The 9750 is a 125W.

Gigabyte board Link


----------



## drnilly007

xd what would that gigabyte board be worth as far as points?


----------



## Djmatrix32

I am throwing up a AM3 Athlon II x2 215 CPU for that 4850


----------



## drnilly007

I am putting up Battlefield 2 with box/key and all discs 3cd's but I have a dvd/r disc also and also Special Forces which also has all the stuff/key


----------



## snoogins

I have an Razer Arctosa that I no longer need/want. It is missing one of its 'stand-up' pegs, but otherwise is fully functional - black on black!

Maybe one credit? What do you guys think?


----------



## iJustin

If the Arctosa is one credit, I'm claiming it!


----------



## xd_1771

drnilly you would have enough credits to claim either the Gigabyte motherboard or the socket 775 motherboard I am mistaken, I left out some games you posted up. My suggestion though is that you take the Gigabyte and leave out the S775 motherboard, if you are looking for an upgrade on a "regardless" basis - there is someone here who needs that more than you.

*drnilly007, please respond to the PM I sent you.* I have looked at your posts in this thread and it seems that items you have posted back up as far as April have not been added to the spreadsheet and were missed. Please clarify on what items you still want to share on the Swap Meet.

I cannot validate your WoW account on the Swap Meet - credits on the Swap Meet are similar to actual cash and the use of credits in exchange for this WoW account would go against the rules. Sorry if it has caused any inconvenience.

---

Since you both agree on the Arctosa's credit value I will put it up at one credit. Not too sure about mice anyway.


----------



## Flyingears

ill claim the 9750 and will be putting up a 6400x2 once i receive it, as this is the one it will be replacing.


----------



## Markeh

If he doesn't take the 775 board I'll have it.

Does my 1 credit for an item that hasn't shipped still stand, even though my rep is below 35?

XD, if you get chance to edit my current item, it's a 160w PSU, not a 140w


----------



## xd_1771

The upcoming change of rules might cause some trouble for you in two places:
- Reputation amount
- Case on Swap Meet - most people could grab a case and PSU off their local Craigslist, for the price of the shipping for that one. This is why I am planning to disallow anything larger than an SFF case on here - it's just not very worthwhile.

Is there anything else you can share?


----------



## Markeh

Not really.. Only other full systems, which again are prohibited. Might have some RAM sticks but nothing worth 1 credit.

Might have a HP M425 5mp camera, how many credits would that be worth?


----------



## John`

Second on that 4850 and the keyboard if they fall through.


----------



## thrasherht

I would claim that gigabyte board, but you know I don't have anything to throw up. Well I could throw up a few things I have laying around. I have some xbox games I could throw up if that board is held for me.
If he doesn't want the gigabyte board, and you will allow it XD, I will throw up xbox 360 games and take that gigabyte board.
I also have another 939 2.0 single core chip to throw up. I could also throw up my swiftech micro res and my extra h50 rad, along with some blue 1/4in tubing, which is rare because 1/4in tubing normally only comes in clear.


----------



## zouk52

I've got a lot of RAM, and a decent-sized HDD.

The hard drive is a 750GB Seagate ST3750630AS from my OEM desktop. Still has the Acer sticker on it, currently being wiped.









The RAM is mostly DDR, with a bit of SDR and some ECC DDR. I've divided them into kits with matching or similar specs:

1) 2x512MB DDR 333MHz
2) 2x256MB DDR 400MHz
3) 4x256MB DDR 333MHz
4) 1x128MB DDR 400MHz (Not really worth anything so I'll toss it in with another kit if you want it)
5) 3x128MB SDR 100MHz ( One stick is actually 133MHz)
6) 4x256MB SDR 133MHz

7) 6x256MB ECC DDR 200MHz (Pulled from a Poweredge 2650, ECC registered)

Picture:









I can also provide close-ups if you need specifics for any piece. How much is all this worth? I was personally thinking 1 Credit for the ECC RAM, as it's pretty hard to find nowadays and Dell sells it in the hundreds.


----------



## John`

I'll claim that HDD. When did you buy it? Any problems? How much would shipping be to Chicago?


----------



## zouk52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *John`*


I'll claim that HDD. When did you buy it? Any problems?


I got it with an Acer desktop in 2009, it was pulled out and used in my temporary server for a few months, and now it's on here. Never had any problems. I need to know how much they'll price it at before I can send it though









What postal code?


----------



## John`

Okay my zipcode is 60639


----------



## conzilla

So now i have to have 35 rep so my credits are worthless? So basicly i gave somthing away for nothing. Awsome.


----------



## rockosmodlife

Quote:



Originally Posted by *conzilla*


So now i have to have 35 rep so my credits are worthless? So basicly i gave somthing away for nothing. Awsome.


Please try to understand the rules before you rage-post. The 35 rep rule only applies to when you receive your credits. If you have below 35 rep, you receive your credits when any of your item(s) is received by the "buyer." If you have more than 35 rep, your credits are applied once your item(s) are up on the table.


----------



## racer86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *John`*


I'll claim that HDD. When did you buy it? Any problems? How much would shipping be to Chicago?



According to swap meet rules you cannot claim anything till your items are shipped impretty sure you will have to wait on that hdd but xd will Need to confirm this


----------



## John`

Quote:



Originally Posted by *racer86*


According to swap meet rules you cannot claim anything till your items are shipped impretty sure you will have to wait on that hdd but xd will Need to confirm this


I really dislike this rule. It takes forever to get 35 rep. Ive done a few claims here and XD hasnt said anything. I wish there were another requirement such as 200 posts minimum or something easier to achieve. And they can't be simple posts. They have to be relevant to the thread in which they were posted. Another good thing would be a requirement for time here. Maybe like 3 months would work. No offense but I don't agree with this rule though I agree with its motives.


----------



## racer86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *John`*


I really dislike this rule. It takes forever to get 35 rep. Ive done a few claims here and XD hasnt said anything. I wish there were another requirement such as 200 posts minimum or something easier to achieve. And they can't be simple posts. They have to be relevant to the thread in which they were posted. Another good thing would be a requirement for time here. Maybe like 3 months would work. No offense but I don't agree with this rule though I agree with its motives.


Ya the rule is there for a reason tho idk I know you've picked up a few things but I think xd was wanting to enforce this rule with the new changes I would pm xd n see what he has to say as he is currently running things here and would have final say over it


----------



## John`

Quote:



Originally Posted by *racer86*


Ya the rule is there for a reason tho idk I know you've picked up a few things but I think xd was wanting to enforce this rule with the new changes I would pm xd n see what he has to say as he is currently running things here and would have final say over it


I agree with you and that if he wishes to enforce the rule then I will retract my claim. I just think that enforcing the rule of rep will limit people who can actually post and thereby causing a lack of activity. It is a better rule for trustworthiness but it would work. I can PM XD right now or wait until he reads this post.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *John`*


I really dislike this rule. It takes forever to get 35 rep. Ive done a few claims here and XD hasnt said anything. I wish there were another requirement such as 200 posts minimum or something easier to achieve. And they can't be simple posts. They have to be relevant to the thread in which they were posted. Another good thing would be a requirement for time here. Maybe like 3 months would work. No offense but I don't agree with this rule though I agree with its motives.


Yea for people who aren't active. I can get 50 rep in like 2 weeks when I really try. I just use the unanswered section to help people solve problems.


----------



## racer86

It is up to you u might get a faster response if u pm him also there is the swap meet discussion thread if you thunk something should be changed you can post it there

http://www.overclock.net/freebies/93...on-thread.html


----------



## John`

I sent him a PM. Whatever he says, I will do.


----------



## xd_1771

I am changing the "20 rep or 3 months" rule so that it applies to 35 rep as with the OCN marketplace, along with removing the 3 months limit. I hate to ruin someone's day in advance if this is going to happen to inconvenience anyone, but it is important that the rules of the Swap Meet comply to the rules of the OCN marketplace, since this is basically an extension of the OCN marketplace on a no-cash-basis. it should be fair that similar rules apply for the fair use of all the members on here. Similarly, use of the OCN marketplace has _always_ been contingent on your participation on this site. On the OCN marketplace, this rule has been frequently debated and will not change as it is here for your protection.

If anyone wants to make a case about it (i.e. too much rep?), go ahead. However, the rule must be enforced by the amount of rep you have.

My suggestion to anyone who might be affected by this rule, is to go and actually participate on OCN. John', aside from the fact that _none_ of your items have been claimed as of yet, a lot of your 179 posts on OCN were on the Swap Meet and not in the rest of the forums. I suggest that you go find a section of the forums that you feel most comfortable contributing in. I used to be one of the most active and reputable on the AMD forums (and still am, now I moderate that section!) because I happened to know a lot about AMD platforms, and learned more through increasing my activity there. Personally when I was new to this site I made the rush to get to 35 rep by strategically posting in several different forums where rep is easy to get (hint: appraisals is an easy place to get rep), and despite not having anything to sell, got there in less than a month







remember, a rule in the TOS states that you cannot ask for rep on this site; you can only earn it.


----------



## zouk52

Hey xd how would I go about having my items priced and added to the list, do I PM you?


----------



## xd_1771

*zouk52*: Just post in the thread. What would you like to add?
*Markeh*: The HP M425 would be at least worth 1 credit.
*thrasherht*: So what exactly are you putting up?







might want to decide soon as a lot of people may want that Gigabyte board and claim dibs before you do.


----------



## zouk52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


*zouk52*: Just post in the thread. What would you like to add?
*Markeh*: The HP M425 would be at least worth 1 credit.
*thrasherht*: So what exactly are you putting up?







might want to decide soon as a lot of people may want that Gigabyte board and claim dibs before you do.


I posted a bit earlier, top of page 143


----------



## John`

Thank you XD for that prompt response. I will do as you said and begin posting in multiple places where I can show my expertise on a subject (Most likely AMD and Graphic cards) I dont know if my items will be removed or not but I will continue to post around the forum.


----------



## John`

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrasherht*


Yea for people who aren't active. I can get 50 rep in like 2 weeks when I really try. I just use the unanswered section to help people solve problems.


Thrasher where can i find the unanswered section? I know there is a new but cannot find unasnwered thanks.


----------



## Markeh

Right, can I swap the HP case for the M425 then (i.e. take down the case, put up the M425, credit balance remains unchanged)? or will I have to go down to none until the camera gets claimed?


----------



## John`

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Markeh*


Right, can I swap the HP case for the M425 then? I know that due to the rep requirement I won't get the points until it's claimed. Or will I?


I believe they changed it so you need 35 to do anything here.


----------



## rockosmodlife

Quote:



Originally Posted by *John`*


Thrasher where can i find the unanswered section? I know there is a new but cannot find unasnwered thanks.


Its under "quick links" in the navigation bar


----------



## Djmatrix32

is my Claim on that 4850 legit?


----------



## drnilly007

Everything I have up for trade : 
Battlefield 2 , 
Battlefield 2: Special Forces,
Wanted: Weapons of Fate (must be 17+ very vulgar game)
ipod touch 1st gen dlo clear case with rubber dots on back,

I also have a koolance case (I know trading cases is not really allowed) but maybe thinking about putting up the wc'ing top which has digital temp, 3 speed settings, aluminum rad, res, dual pump, shroud a little dated but I was going to use for single gpu loop. http://www.koolance.com/product_arch...product_id=243
How many credits though?


----------



## xd_1771

*Markeh*: As you are technically within 35 rep, the points for your camera will have to wait until it has successfully shipped. However, it will more than likely be claimed sooner than a case/low-end PSU that would ship expensively from Britain.
*DJMatrix32*: I have listed the 4850 as claimed by djmatrix32, and put up the x2 215 (really good processor, so good I'm pondering whether I should claim it







).
*drnilly007*: As a really large case I don't find that it will be worthwhile to place it up on the Swap Meet due to shipping costs. I may be able to make an exception for North American traders only (owing to the fact that most of our community is from North America) but that will depend on the opinion of everybody on here - and the shipping costs, which I'm not sure about.


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;14733685*
> *Markeh*: As you are technically within 35 rep, the points for your camera will have to wait until it has successfully shipped. However, it will more than likely be claimed sooner than a case/low-end PSU that would ship expensively from Britain.
> *DJMatrix32*: I have listed the 4850 as claimed by djmatrix32, and put up the x2 215 (really good processor, so good I'm pondering whether I should claim it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> *drnilly007*: As a really large case I don't find that it will be worthwhile to place it up on the Swap Meet due to shipping costs. I may be able to make an exception for North American traders only (owing to the fact that most of our community is from North America) but that will depend on the opinion of everybody on here - and the shipping costs, which I'm not sure about.


I upgraded to a 840 and I can throw the fan that came with the 840 since I have my h60.


----------



## xd_1771

*DJmatrix32*: An AMD stock cooler? That'd be useful for a some. I'm listing it.


----------



## polar

Ok, I replied to DJMatrix32 PM and added pics to my post.Page 141


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;14733981*
> *DJmatrix32*: An AMD stock cooler? That'd be useful for a some. I'm listing it.


Yes a Brand new AMD stock cooler got it 2 days ago still has stock grease on it.


----------



## drnilly007

Is an intel notebook wireless card abg mini pcie worth points? or a used 1156 stock cooler
?
Also going to put up a Gateway ir windows remote
Also as far at the case I was looking to put up the top wc'ing portion of the case which is detachable with shroud depending on the amount/or lack of points


----------



## xd_1771

^ both are worth points. The Mini PCI-E wifi card a full credit (could be very useful in case someone's dies) and the 1156 stock cooler 0.5 (based on TDP/cooling capability).

Can you clarify what you mean by the "top WC-ing portion of the case"? and how it would be useful to who?

I myself am putting up a GeForce 7300GS PCI-E 256MB. Useful low end card with partial HD video acceleration (PureVideo HD). I will be testing its condition later today.
Watch for a couple of good fans from me in the next few.


----------



## drnilly007

http://www.koolance.com/product_archive/product_info.php?product_id=243

Look at the top part of the case it is a removable watercooling unit that comes out of the case and can be used apart from its like the model T of h50's lol


----------



## rockosmodlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007;14736514*
> http://www.koolance.com/product_archive/product_info.php?product_id=243
> 
> Look at the top part of the case it is a removable watercooling unit that comes out of the case and can be used apart from its like the model T of h50's lol


----------



## xd_1771

Oh, an integrated radiator!? That's really nice, I'll allow it for one credit (don't think valuing this any more would be worth it since I don't know how many people could actually use this... isn't it case-specific?). Listing in a moment.


----------



## drnilly007

Could actually mount anywhere


----------



## Markeh

I'll go ahead and put up the M425 for now.


----------



## racer86

Are the athlonx2 and gigabyte board still available i know there's been alota talk about them but I don't know if there still available? If so I'd like to claim them

Also I'll go ahead and put up 2 1gb sticks of ddr2 laptop memory I'll edit this post with specs when i get home but they work just fine


----------



## xd_1771

Updated. By the way just so you know I valued the AM3 chip at 2 credits (as opposed to the usual 1.5 for dual cores). This is because it has potential to unlock into a quad.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *John`*


Thrasher where can i find the unanswered section? I know there is a new but cannot find unasnwered thanks.


the quicklinks at the top left under the overclock logo, it drops down and there is an unanswered section.

XD: My claim on the athlon X2 is still good correct? I had the required credits.


----------



## xd_1771

Yes thrasher, your claim on the Athlon x2 4200+ is fine. racer86 claimed an Athlon II x2 215 from djmatrix32.


----------



## Onions

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drnilly007*


http://www.koolance.com/product_arch...product_id=243

Look at the top part of the case it is a removable watercooling unit that comes out of the case and can be used apart from its like the model T of h50's lol


can i claim this?


----------



## John`

XD, can I ask that my last claim for Zouks HDD be valid? I will not return after this until my REP is up. Thank you,


----------



## xd_1771

@ John:
The rules are technically not in effect *yet* so I may be able to make an exception for you, as you _do_ fall within the original rule of having been here for more than 3 months.
There are certain complications arising with you on the Swap Meet, however. None of the items you have put up have been claimed so far.
I will leave it up to the sender of the item with regards to the choice of actually sending it to you or not, since you seem to be a person with quite a need right now. Once the new rules are in place though, your credits will be in the negatives and you will not be able to use the Swap Meet for claiming until one of your items is claimed (unless perhaps you put up more items and those are claimed).


----------



## John`

Thank you for that XD. I will post more items on here after I get 35 rep. Hopefully by then, I will be a more active member. This will be my last claim until I manage to fit into the new rules. I will message Zouk. He wanted to know how much his items were worth. I told him his HDD is 1.5-2. What do you think?


----------



## polar

Shipping payment received from Djmatrix32.

UPS ground tracking#1Z9YY7850397635916


----------



## xd_1771

You may have noticed my take over of the original post. Over the coming days the rule changes will come into effect. The first change will be the requirement of all submissions to use a form in the original post, that is being added now. I am also preparing a PM to send to all managers (new and some existing) concerning the changes.
Being a larger sized HDD it would be worth more than 1 credit for sure. 2 or more credits seems fair for all HDDs 500GB or above.

To all people who wish to submit new items, all submissions must now be made via the Swap Meet submission form. Please refer to the first post or use the link here to access the submission form.


----------



## xd_1771

*UPDATE*
*zouk52* has posted new items in the *Hard Drive* and *Memory* sections

^^^ Just so everyone knows that's how updates to the item list will happen now.
(Oh and that's right I was pretty much watching you submit these live







was about to submit them myself actually then noticed a duplicate on the sheet and you were online)

I have stated above that whether john' receives the HDD or not is up to you. Please clarify.


----------



## zouk52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;14747502*
> I have stated above that whether john' receives the HDD or not is up to you. Please clarify.


I wasn't sure whether I'd get the credits right away if he claims it, but it seems he does, so yes I'll accept the claim.


----------



## zouk52

My hard drive has been claimed by John`, shipping as soon as I get my credits.


----------



## John`

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zouk52;14753795*
> My hard drive has been claimed by John`, shipping as soon as I get my credits.


Your credits are up on the list now I think.


----------



## Djmatrix32

I got the video card I will sending out CPU tomorrow!


----------



## iJustin

Alright I think I have one credit from posting a network adapter, so can I PM for the Arctosa?


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iJustin;14766480*
> Alright I think I have one credit from posting a network adapter, so can I PM for the Arctosa?


currently you are listed as having claimed the Razer Arctosa from snoggins that would put your credits down to 0 unless you post up more items


----------



## polar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32;14764887*
> I got the video card I will sending out CPU tomorrow!


Cool.

I have PM'd the shipping charges to the CPU & motherboard request.

P.S how many credits to I get for the 4850?


----------



## iJustin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86;14766586*
> currently you are listed as having claimed the Razer Arctosa from snoggins that would put your credits down to 0 unless you post up more items


Alright, thanks a lot. Will PM him.


----------



## xd_1771

The 4850 is a single credit as it is a good card but as you had stated it lacked cooling and was a bare card. Again, if you want to contest that, that is fine if others would agree.

*Keep in mind that the requirement of either the post office receipt or tracking number will be enforced under the new Swap Meet system.*


----------



## polar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;14766895*
> The 4850 is a single credit as it is a good card but as you had stated it lacked cooling and was a bare card. Again, if you want to contest that, that is fine if others would agree.
> 
> *Keep in mind that the requirement of either the post office receipt or tracking number will be enforced under the new Swap Meet system.*


No contest here, the card has the Asus factory cooler by bare I just meant card only no box or goodies.


----------



## xd_1771

I will be revaluing credits in a moment...


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polar;14766968*
> No contest here, the card has the Asus factory cooler by bare I just meant card only no box or goodies.


I thought it was with out the cooler xD









Edit: I am throwing up a 80mm fan and a Thermaltake AM2 fan. Link to fan is below

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2604150&SRCCODE=GOOGLEBASE&cm_mmc_o=VRqCjC7BBTkwCjCECjCE


----------



## xd_1771

I've just updated the card to be worth 2 credits (if anyone feels that more credits would be necessary, please point it out).

However, this puts Djmatrix32 at -0.5 credits. He cannot participate in the Swap Meet (claiming) until more items are put up. However, at just -0.5 it's not something I would absolutely worry about.

For the record, "bare card only" will refer to a video card with no cooling. "Card only" will refer to a card with no accessories. If any extra accessories/etc are included, it should be stated in the notes section.

Today I will begin working on an item value reference sheet so this can be further addressed...


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;14767148*
> I've just updated the card to be worth 2 credits (if anyone feels that more credits would be necessary, please point it out).
> 
> However, this puts Djmatrix32 at -0.5 credits. He cannot participate in the Swap Meet (claiming) until more items are put up. However, at just -0.5 it's not something I would absolutely worry about.
> 
> For the record, "bare card only" will refer to a video card with no cooling. "Card only" will refer to a card with no accessories. If any extra accessories/etc are included, it should be stated in the notes section.
> 
> Today I will begin working on an item value reference sheet so this can be further addressed...


I put up a 80mm Fan and a AMD aftermarket cooler the Thermaltake TR2-R1.


----------



## xd_1771

*UPDATE*
User *DJmatrix32* has posted an item in the *Cooling supplies* category:

*Thermaltake TR2-R1 heatsink* - this is an AM2/etc aluminum heatsink with ~92mm fan, worth about $15 at Newegg or $5 in combo with a CPU. As it is rated for up to 95W TDP _only_ by Thermaltake and provides stock AMD cooler-like performance, it is valued at *0.5 credits*.
Did not see that 80MM fan though.


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;14767219*
> *UPDATE*
> User *DJmatrix32* has posted an item in the *Cooling supplies* category:
> 
> *Thermaltake TR2-R1 heatsink* - this is an AM2/etc aluminum heatsink with ~92mm fan, worth about $15 at Newegg or $5 in combo with a CPU. As it is rated for up to 95W TDP _only_ by Thermaltake and provides stock AMD cooler-like performance, it is valued at *0.5 credits*.
> Did not see that 80MM fan though.


I forgot to add it







Been playing with the Touchpad I got in this morning.

Edit: Added fan


----------



## SwishaMane

I claim Conzilla's DFI s939 mobo and A64 4000+ CPU... BUT, his name worries me.


----------



## reflex99

anyone got nicoderm's board yet?

if not, i claim


----------



## reflex99

Also, I got 2 MSI GTX 470 boxes with accessories.

Not really "submitting" it persay, just wondering if you guys think anyone would want that kind of thing.


----------



## Markeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;14768583*
> anyone got nicoderm's board yet?
> 
> if not, i claim


Nah, sadly I can't claim it.

I purchased an identical board from somewhere else, and shock horror, it doesn't work.


----------



## racer86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


anyone got nicoderm's board yet?

if not, i claim


the board is still available for you to claim


----------



## xd_1771

*Update*
User *DizturbedOne* has submitted the following items:

CPU - *Pentium 4 2.8Ghz (socket 478)* - 0.75 credits
Optical Drive - *White IDE DVD-RW* - 0.75 credits
Optical Drive - *Black CD-RW drive* - 0.25 credits
Optical Drive - *Black CD-RW drive* - 0.25 credits
Video card - *64MB ATI Rage* - 0.25 credits
PSU - *Lite-On 250W power supply* - 0.5 credits
*All items ship from Sacramento, CA*

reflex99 claims nicoderm's socket 775 board

The Swap Meet item reference list will be up in the moment (discussions will be allowed in the Swap Meet discussion thread)


----------



## Djmatrix32

CPU tracking number:03103490000249177246 shipped with usps.


----------



## polar

Tracking for Motherboard=1Z9YY7850395055341
Tracking for CPU 9750=1Z9YY7850395821334


----------



## ussoldier_1984

I have a MSI 790FX-GD70 board works perfect. Pm me if you have somthing to swap


----------



## tr4656

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984;14778317*
> I have a MSI 790FX-GD70 board works perfect. Pm me if you have somthing to swap


Thats not really how swap meet works lol.


----------



## xd_1771

Swap Meet: not direct trading grounds








Members receive credits that can be used furthermore on other items. What this allows is a certain unprecedented level of flexibility not possible with the usual marketplace-like one on one trades.

If you really want to offer that 790FX-GD70 to the Swap Meet (having read and understand all the rules & how it works), use the submission form in the first post.


----------



## thrasherht

Im not sure about the AM2 cpu that I was suppose to get. But he hasn't responded to my PMs and hasn't been active in 4 days.


----------



## xd_1771

From rockosmodlife or Enlil?


----------



## ussoldier_1984

ops sorry everyone


----------



## polar

shipping moneys received for the Gigabyte Board.


----------



## rockosmodlife

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


From rockosmodlife or Enlil?


not me!


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984*


ops sorry everyone










its all good. No hard feelings!

update:Found the 1st disk to gta4 so I have all the disk and it works!


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polar;14727411*
> I have:
> GA-MA790X-DS4
> AMD 9750
> FSP 500W
> Asus 4850
> Sapphire 1900XT
> Windows Vista Ultimate Upgrade pack, 32-64 Bit in retail packaging.
> 
> Photo's will be posted on Monday 08/29/2011
> 
> The GA-MA790X-DS4 comes with original box-I/0 and driver disk.
> The 9750 comes with original heatsink no packaging.
> The 4850 & 1900XT are bare cards.
> The FSP is Bare too.


Microsoft says different about the x1900

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/compatibility/windows-7/en-us/Details.aspx?type=Hardware&p=ATI%20Radeon%20X1900%20XTX%20PCI-E%20GDDR3%20512MB%20Graphics%20Card&v=ATI&uid=100-435805&pf=1&pi=3&s=ATI&os=32-bit


----------



## xd_1771

*thrasherht*, has any shipping been paid for/arrangements been made?


----------



## reflex99

undoing claim on nicoderm's board.

want something slightly different.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;14779491*
> From rockosmodlife or Enlil?


No from enlil. He pmed me, and I PMed my address to him for shipping, but haven't recieved anything saying how much shipping was or anything like that. So I guess we will see what happens. I have sent any money, so I have only lost points which you can still fix, so we are all good.


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;14782501*
> No from enlil. He pmed me, and I PMed my address to him for shipping, but haven't recieved anything saying how much shipping was or anything like that. So I guess we will see what happens. I have sent any money, so I have only lost points which you can still fix, so we are all good.


I think you will get your points back.


----------



## xd_1771

*UPDATE
reflex99* has posted a new item in the *Cooling Supplies* category:
*New 2.5G tube of Arctic Silver Ceramique* - 0.5 credits

I have PMed Enlil. No response in 2 days and I will invalidate the item.


----------



## gillbot

2x CPU and 4x ram submitted on the form


----------



## xd_1771

*UPDATE*
User *gillbot* has posted new items in the *CPU* and *Memory* categories,
User *xyztynz* has posted new items in the *CPU, Motherboard, Cooling supplies, peripherals* and *cables* categories.
Please refer to the spreadsheet for more info.

*Some items are currently being revalued on the spreadsheet - your credit count may be affected by the revaluing. Please note that the revaluing is being done for the benefit of everyone, and to ensure a proper balance between value in money and value in usefulness to the receiver. Some users may benefit from a revaluing.*


----------



## racer86

claiming the msi board from xyztynz

Also put up 2 1gb sticks of ddr2 laptop ram (unopened oem ram)
and 2 1gb sticks of ddr2 ram 1 kingston low profile stick and 1 generic stick
and a Pentium D 2.8ghz (working when pulled)


----------



## xd_1771

Please be aware of the new rules concerning claiming items on the Swap Meet:

The default rule for claiming items is "first come, first serve", however in case of multiple claims and conflicts, *the sender may choose who the item will go to* - whether this choice is based on judgment (i.e. who needs it the most) or randomization.
As the sender, you are responsible for your own item and who you send it to. *Please be reminded that no item will be listed as claimed by a certain person until the sender confirms and decides who the item goes to.* Please post your intention of who to send the item to in the thread; by doing so, you are closing that item to offers.
That means racer86 has not officially claimed the MSI H67 board (posted just now by xyztynz, see spreadsheet) until the sender confirms that intention.


----------



## racer86

payment sent for msi board to xyztynz


----------



## xyztynz

I will be shipping the MSi mobo tomorrow morning to racer86. Also, added an InWin mATX case to listings.


----------



## xd_1771

xyztynz, can you give us an idea of how much it will cost to ship the case? (i.e. zip code, or number?) We do not give credits to items that cost more than $15 to ship to anywhere in the US, until successfully shipped


----------



## xyztynz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


xyztynz, can you give us an idea of how much it will cost to ship the case? (i.e. zip code, or number?) We do not give credits to items that cost more than $15 to ship to anywhere in the US, until successfully shipped


I will be shipping from 61354.


----------



## xd_1771

It does not seem that the case will be able to ship for $15 or less.... since you are the one with the case/packaging/weight measurements, could you perhaps run it through a USPS calculator for us?

Please note that cases and other large items that cost above $15 to ship to the U.S. fall within the "credits when successfully shipped" rule regardless.


----------



## reflex99

how the hell is a pentium D worth the same as a E6300 >.<

Those aren't even close


----------



## xd_1771

^ What do you suggest concerning the value of dual core CPUs?


----------



## reflex99

pentium D should be like .75

pentium 4 478 >3GHz should be like .25 since everyone and their dog has one (or you could just swipe a ton from your local trash bin) anything lower than 3GHz is not going to be something that people want as most people looking for these want to upgrade granny's dell or something, which likely already has a 2.4GHz or faster p4

P4 775 >3.3GHz might be worth like .5, anything lower, like .25

65nm C2D 775 Dual should be like 1 as they are actually still good

8XXX 775 dual should be like 1.5 since they are pretty valuable

7xxx probably like 1.25

Athlon X2 (like the newer ones AM2, 5000+, 6000, etc) like 1

Athlon II X2 1.25

Phenom II X2 1.5

i3/i5, probably like 2 or 3


----------



## xyztynz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


It does not seem that the case will be able to ship for $15 or less.... since you are the one with the case/packaging/weight measurements, could you perhaps run it through a USPS calculator for us?


Calculated shipping costs for FedEx,UPS, and USPS from 61354, to either say 98101 (Seattle,Washington) or 91335 (Los Angeles, California), would be about $20.00-$22.00 USD. Weight is around 12 lbs and package dimensions are approximately 18"Lx14"Wx20"H. Hope that answers everything for you







.


----------



## drnilly007

Guys check my sig link to staples deals $10 off ups shipping coupon until the 15th the site is legit I've used it many times before might helP with any shipping but must be done at staples shipping center.


----------



## drnilly007

I would like to claim kingofyo1 's 120mm fan shroud


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;14791705*
> pentium D should be like .75
> 
> pentium 4 478 >3GHz should be like .25 since everyone and their dog has one (or you could just swipe a ton from your local trash bin) anything lower than 3GHz is not going to be something that people want as most people looking for these want to upgrade granny's dell or something, which likely already has a 2.4GHz or faster p4
> 
> P4 775 >3.3GHz might be worth like .5, anything lower, like .25
> 
> 65nm C2D 775 Dual should be like 1 as they are actually still good
> 
> 8XXX 775 dual should be like 1.5 since they are pretty valuable
> 
> 7xxx probably like 1.25
> 
> Athlon X2 (like the newer ones AM2, 5000+, 6000, etc) like 1
> 
> Athlon II X2 1.25
> 
> Phenom II X2 1.5
> 
> i3/i5, probably like 2 or 3


Your logic is somewhat flawed, why would someone trade away a $50-60 Phenom II x2 and it only be worth 1.5 credits?

Also, I was the one who listed the Pentium D 915; it is the 65nm 4MB LV2 cache version. It can run Windows 7 perfectly and works for the common 775 socket. 1.5 credits is fair in my opinion, I wouldn't even offer it on here for only .75 credits as it is still very useful considering its a dual core(yes an older one at that) yet it can run Windows 7(both 32 and 64).

The original Core 2 Duo line is legendary no doubt, but some are now worth only about $25-30 dollars which is in the range of alot of newer processors out now (Celeron e3300,Athlon II X2 215). I think it should be worth 2 credits considering the architecture is still more than viable but is rapidly aging.

Also we are usually trading older stuff around here, no one is putting an i3/i5 up for credits. Those are worth $100/$150 at least and aren't really meant for a swap meet situation. Basically you are taking into account higher end processors which aren't really offered here. The highest end processor traded on here so far was a Phenom X4 9950 BE and that was like 2 credits. I doubt u see any i7 920's anytime soon.


----------



## xyztynz

@racer86
Tracking number for MSi motherboard shipped via UPS: 1Z4AR7220341191145
Expected delivery: Friday, September 9th .


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlee7283;14797523*
> Your logic is somewhat flawed, why would someone trade away a $50-60 Phenom II x2 and it only be worth 1.5 credits?


becuase a $70-90 motherboard was worth 1.5?
Quote:


> Also, I was the one who listed the Pentium D 915; it is the 65nm 4MB LV2 cache version. It can run Windows 7 perfectly and works for the common 775 socket. 1.5 credits is fair in my opinion, I wouldn't even offer it on here for only .75 credits as it is still very useful considering its a dual core(yes an older one at that) yet it can run Windows 7(both 32 and 64).


you can get a sempron for like $30 that will be faster
Quote:


> The original Core 2 Duo line is legendary no doubt, but some are now worth only about $25-30 dollars which is in the range of alot of newer processors out now (Celeron e3300,Athlon II X2 215). I think it should be worth 2 credits considering the architecture is still more than viable but is rapidly aging.


maybe credit should be based on $$$.

My point being that a great AM2+ board was only worth 1.5 somehow....
Quote:


> Also we are usually trading older stuff around here, no one is putting an i3/i5 up for credits. Those are worth $100/$150 at least and aren't really meant for a swap meet situation. Basically you are taking into account higher end processors which aren't really offered here. The highest end processor traded on here so far was a Phenom X4 9950 BE and that was like 2 credits. I doubt u see any i7 920's anytime soon.


[/quote]

recently there has been a lot of newer stuff


----------



## xd_1771

I have made some adjustments to the credit value sheet, taking into account *some* of reflex99's thoughts. Again, this is more about usefulness than money value; it helps to choose values in such way because most of the items going to be traded here are used and hard to value based on money worth. The Pentium D does have the advantage of being compatible with the common 865G chipset from Intel, where the core 2 duo is not. Pentium Ds will now be valued at 1-1.25 credits and no less. The value will mostly to do with 65nm vs 90nm and TDP rather than clock speed. Socket 478 items or older will be worth 0.25-0.5 credits.

The Swap Meet has been only recently adjusted for popularity/newer items.

I would say that AM2+ 790X is worth closer to $60 in value, for reasons such as unheatsinked 4+1 power phase among others (resulting in 125W only and no 140W support). I regularly see DDR3 790X boards with 8+2 phase, up for $70-80. Again, the credit-based valuing is more about usefulness than money value.


----------



## reflex99

What do you think my 7950GX2's would come in at?


----------



## xd_1771

Taking into account not only the performance level it is in but the fact that it supports PureVideo HD acceleration, I would value a 7950GX2 at 1.5 credits each.
This is short of the 2 credit proposal I make for 8800GT and above performance cards, and for good reason - the 7950GX2 does not perform as well, but consumes significantly more power.


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;14804238*
> What do you think my 7950GX2's would come in at?


If you put 1 up I'd so claim it


----------



## reflex99

totally not worth it >.<

i was hoping for like 3 each.

since it is pretty much 2 7900GTs on one board


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;14804733*
> totally not worth it >.<
> 
> i was hoping for like 3 each.
> 
> since it is pretty much 2 7900GTs on one board


I"d give you 3 for em


----------



## dlee7283

I can see Reflex is frustrated with the amount of credits on certain items, but I feel XD is doing an excellent job getting a good system in place. It has turned out to very reasonable in my opinion and alot of kinks are being ironed out.

As for the comment on the Sempron 140 being faster, obviously it is, but some people might have a LGA775 motherboard that's highest upgrade path is a Pentium D and want to use Windows 7. They may not want to mess with getting a whole new motherboard/ram kit just for a Grandma OEM that has proprietary connectors.

As for the 7950gx2, it is a legendary card, but they are heat monster's that perform worse than modern cards that require no 6 pin. They have alot of value over say an 8400gs obviously, but they aren't worth mortgaging the farm in credits over.

Also,If XD wants to bump my 915 down to 1.25, then that is fine. I can live with that. I just want to help people out just like I have been helped.


----------



## gillbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlee7283;14804996*
> I can see Reflex is frustrated with the amount of credits on certain items, but I feel XD is doing an excellent job getting a good system in place. It has turned out to very reasonable in my opinion and alot of kinks are being ironed out.
> 
> As for the comment on the Sempron 140 being faster, obviously it is, but some people might have a LGA775 motherboard that's highest upgrade path is a Pentium D and want to use Windows 7. They may not want to mess with getting a whole new motherboard/ram kit just for a Grandma OEM that has proprietary connectors.
> 
> As for the 7950gx2, it is a legendary card, but they are heat monster's that perform worse than modern cards that require no 6 pin. They have alot of value over say an 8400gs obviously, but they aren't worth mortgaging the farm in credits over.
> 
> Also,If XD wants to bump my 915 down to 1.25, then that is fine. I can live with that. I just want to help people out just like I have been helped.


I agree here. Don't you need at least an 8x00 card for CUDA as well? That's one major benefit of the later series cards even if they don't perform as well as some older ones.

Many are frustrated with the credit system but you have to cut it off somewhere to be fair. I think this thread has come a LONG way since it first started. If you base the value of an item here off of a perceived $ value, there would be never ending arguments as to what people think their item is worth. Furthermore, items can fluctuate in value rapidly with the ever changing PC market and it wouldn't be worth the effort to try and maintain this whole system if it were based off of a $ value.

I mean, a great example is all of the DDR2 SODIMMs in the OP. EVERYONE has a bunch of 512MB sticks laying around and they are basically worthless IMHO. Sure, you may get lucky and sell a few here and there for $5-10, but for the most part you can't even give them away. Now with that said, a 1GB stick still has some use yet they still don't sell well. If you simply bump up to a 2GB stick, you'll likely have people fighting over it.


----------



## xd_1771

512MB DDR2 sticks invaluable? Far from. My laptop supports a max 512MB. There may, however, be tons of DDR2 laptops available with maxes of 1GB or 1.5GB..... that's where the 512MB SODIMMs may be come much more useful. With some optimization and perhaps a Linux OS like in my case, 512MB-1GB can be totally usable.


----------



## reflex99

512 ddrii sticks would rarely be an upgrade for anyone.


----------



## DizturbedOne

It's "The Swap Meet"

Not "The Store"

The system he has going on so far is great

This is where we all swap our older stuff or one-off stuff that we may have a hard time selling or giving to someone in need in a small local setting, but it is actually still very useful to people.

The lesser performance of some items is offset by the ability to actually find them. You're in the wrong place if you want to get rid of items with high current market value anyways. I doubt we'll see a 1090T up here anytime soon.

That being said, I have a 512mb stick of 333mhz DDR that I paid $45 for a few years back because my computer desperately needed it. Priced as such simply because DDR2 was all the rage and I could hardly find DDR anymore. I didn't need a whole computer (the "spend $800 on a new PC to save $20 on RAM" wasn't flying with me) though. THIS helps THOSE people. I wish I was here then.

Also, look at DDR2 nowadays. Priced MORE than DDR3... Is XD supposed to give DDR2 MORE credit because of that? His system is good and he is constantly adjusting and fixing it. I think he is doing great so far, if you have a problem with something being a half credit lower or higher than your opinion, it would be better served keeping it to yourself rather than nitpicking about something so trivial anyways.


----------



## drnilly007

kingofyo1's 120mm shroud are not available he said they got thrown out.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizturbedOne;14809775*
> It's "The Swap Meet"
> 
> Not "The Store"
> 
> The system he has going on so far is great
> 
> This is where we all swap our older stuff or one-off stuff that we may have a hard time selling or giving to someone in need in a small local setting, but it is actually still very useful to people.
> 
> The lesser performance of some items is offset by the ability to actually find them. You're in the wrong place if you want to get rid of items with high current market value anyways. I doubt we'll see a 1090T up here anytime soon.
> 
> That being said, I have a 512mb stick of 333mhz DDR that I paid $45 for a few years back because my computer desperately needed it. Priced as such simply because DDR2 was all the rage and I could hardly find DDR anymore. I didn't need a whole computer (the "spend $800 on a new PC to save $20 on RAM" wasn't flying with me) though. THIS helps THOSE people. I wish I was here then.
> 
> Also, look at DDR2 nowadays. Priced MORE than DDR3... Is XD supposed to give DDR2 MORE credit because of that? His system is good and he is constantly adjusting and fixing it. I think he is doing great so far, if you have a problem with something being a half credit lower or higher than your opinion, it would be better served keeping it to yourself rather than nitpicking about something so trivial anyways.


DDRII 512 sticks are going to sit unclaimed until the end of time.

There are very few DDRII based systems that shipped with less than 1gb of ram


----------



## Markeh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


DDRII 512 sticks are going to sit unclaimed until the end of time.

There are very few DDRII based systems that shipped with less than 1gb of ram


I've had 3 laptops that shipped with less than 1GB. One of which had 768MB on Vista Home Premium...

I find 512 sticks handy. Infact, I'd claim some desktop ones if I had credits. I had to buy some instead from eBay. 4x worthless 512MB sticks are cheaper than 2x 1GB sticks.


----------



## gillbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Markeh;14811507*
> I've had 3 laptops that shipped with less than 1GB. One of which had 768MB on Vista Home Premium...
> 
> I find 512 sticks handy. Infact, I'd claim some desktop ones if I had credits. I had to buy some instead from eBay. 4x worthless 512MB sticks are cheaper than 2x 1GB sticks.


I'm primarily talking about SODIMM, and we can see in the spreadsheet that there are loads of them there unclaimed. They are trash bin items anymore.


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gillbot;14818487*
> I'm primarily talking about SODIMM, and we can see in the spreadsheet that there are loads of them there unclaimed. They are trash bin items anymore.


maybe they should be given less credit value but still listed on the spreadsheet incase you run across a customer that has 512 ram and has a slot for another 512. You never know


----------



## gillbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dlee7283*


maybe they should be given less credit value but still listed on the spreadsheet incase you run across a customer that has 512 ram and has a slot for another 512. You never know










I've tried giving mine away, not a taker yet.


----------



## conzilla

shipped 939 mobo and amd 4000+ to swisha tracking number 03102640000057308647 usps.


----------



## thrasherht

How much do you think a palm zire 72s would be worth without the charging cord? I have a plug thing that can be used with a molex connector to charge it.

also, how many credits would a 2nd gen ipod touch 8gb be worth?
The ipod just got brand new glass today too. so it looks brand new on the front.


----------



## Onions

lol ill claim that ipod if you put it up
also puting up some sound cards
they are sound blaster live model CT4830
and 2 sound blaster audigy model SB0090


----------



## xd_1771

Oh, a fully working one would be worth a lot







in fact Onions I'm not even be sure if you would have enough credits for it









If I can be allowed to claim it (decision up to the sender), I may put up my own 2nd generation 8GB iPod Touch.
Reason I want to trade is that mine has a couple problems - firstly, sleep mode doesn't work (see thread), and secondly, audio doesn't work. However, doesn't stop you from using this as a mobile internet device (for this purpose it is excellent). As my own iPod Touch is only partially working I will obviously put it up at less credit value. Is there anything about that that isn't fine with anyone else?

Also, Onions, you may want to know about the new submission form system in place (see first post







)
The school year has started and there are a few other rules to finalize and a couple other managers to add (or PM). A couple of the proposed rules won't go in place due to complication or will remain considered, but possibly modified during implementation. I hope to tame the last few issues this weekend.

Since my mom has formally asked me to clear out my computer junk, more items will come up from me and with increased value. Watch for two particularly good 120x38MM fans


----------



## tr4656

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


Oh, a fully working one would be worth a lot







in fact Onions I'm not even be sure if you would have enough credits for it









If I can be allowed to claim it (decision up to the sender), I may put up my own 2nd generation 8GB iPod Touch.
Reason I want to trade is that mine has a couple problems - firstly, sleep mode doesn't work (see thread), and secondly, audio doesn't work. However, doesn't stop you from using this as a mobile internet device (for this purpose it is excellent). As my own iPod Touch is only partially working I will obviously put it up at less credit value. Is there anything about that that isn't fine with anyone else?

Also, Onions, you may want to know about the new submission form system in place (see first post







)
The school year has started and there are a few other rules to finalize and a couple other managers to add (or PM). A couple of the proposed rules won't go in place due to complication or will remain considered, but possibly modified during implementation. I hope to tame the last few issues this weekend.

Since my mom has formally asked me to clear out my computer junk, more items will come up from me and with increased value. Watch for two particularly good 120x38MM fans










I would claim your iPod if I have enough points. I can put something up if I don't.

Edit: Just wondering, does the audio work if I plug in my own headphones?


----------



## xd_1771

Very well. I wonder (question, no put up) would anyone here have any use for a low profile AGP card?
Also, hinting about 120MM fans.... expect more than just those 120x38s I was talking about earlier.... I mean it.

I've tested with different headphones, both that and the onboard audio doesn't work. Apparently a condition of water damage. I think possibly replaceable.


----------



## Onions

ok so xd the watercooling top peice and the otehr thing i claimed never happend...
so can i haz my points back lol


----------



## xd_1771

Paid but did not ship, or just simply didn't ship?
I also notice drnily007 has not replied to my "concerning management" PMs...

Update from me:
Removed items *Intel Pentium 4 3Ghz* and *LGA1366 92mm tower cooler* due to lack of popularity
Added: *Intel Pentium M 740 S479 mobile processor* - 1 credit


----------



## Onions

just never happend so im pulling my claims back


----------



## xd_1771

Alright, credits restored. Will update with the sound cards in the morning (unless someone else can take care of it).


----------



## drnilly007

Didnt know a response was needed. Speaking of ipod touch though while I was in the market for a wireless mouse and keyboard to control my computer from a far I stumbled upon logitech app for turning the ipod into a trackpad/keyboard and it works flawlessly!


----------



## reflex99

back to attempting to claim nicoderm's board BTW


----------



## tvm777

Can i claim something? or need credits?


----------



## xd_1771

*At the moment I'm totally unable to access the spreadsheet, it seems there is an error with the security certificates and "the connection is untrusted". Until fixed (I will look into what could be the issue) I am placing all transactions on hold.*


----------



## tvm777

i've a call of duty 4 - modern warfare w/cd key (never used)
if worth something , i can give it


----------



## drnilly007

Make sure your time settings are correct on your computer otherwise the my computer says that when I reset my bios or its unplugged for too long.


----------



## xd_1771

At least a credit for that game, but as I said at the moment I can't access that spreadsheet...


----------



## tvm777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;14875143*
> At least a credit for that game, but as I said at the moment I can't access that spreadsheet...


Hi, im a bit confused with new rules, but can i claim something even if i dont have points on the swap meet? or any rep on ocn?
(of course i'll pay shipping first)


----------



## Dr.X

This kinda suck hadn't spent my credits but now with the changes of rules I don't have credits.


----------



## thrasherht

so how many points would a fully functional 8gb 2nd gen Itouch be?

I don't know if it would be worth it to me to give it away. I like having an ipod in my car too much.


----------



## tvm777

Claim the 
Creative Sound Blaster Audigy SB0090
from
djmatrix32


----------



## xd_1771

thrasherht: As a device with lots of value and purpose, no less than 4-5 credits.
Updating the rest in a moment. I'm also preparing a package that I will be using to ship out a "surprise" to some of you


----------



## tvm777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;14883403*
> thrasherht: As a device with lots of value and purpose, no less than 4-5 credits.
> Updating the rest in a moment. I'm also preparing a package that I will be using to ship out a "surprise" to some of you


Ehmm, can i claim the soundcard then??


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;14875119*
> *At the moment I'm totally unable to access the spreadsheet, it seems there is an error with the security certificates and "the connection is untrusted". Until fixed (I will look into what could be the issue) I am placing all transactions on hold.*


make sure your bios and windows have the time set correctly.


----------



## xd_1771

It's fixed now. Updating.
Sound card claimed pending djmatrix32's confirming. Will also be PM-ing a couple of people about a post office receipt or tracking no.


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;14884243*
> It's fixed now. Updating.
> Sound card claimed pending djmatrix32's confirming. Will also be PM-ing a couple of people about a post office receipt or tracking no.


I am confirming the sound card claim.







I woud have pm'd him back but been busy trying to sell my laptop







Also, XD I remember a while back you where asking about dual-core s775 I have 1 with a mobo if you want it.


----------



## tr4656

Btw, xd_1771 are u putting up your iPod?


----------



## racer86

Received the msi and gigabyte boards today also received the athlon x2 215 the on wends


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tvm777;14875180*
> Hi, im a bit confused with new rules, but can i claim something even if i dont have points on the swap meet? or any rep on ocn?
> (of course i'll pay shipping first)


You must wait until your put-up item is claimed if you have less than 35 rep. These rules are meant to be a compromise between the more strict 35-rep-only rule in the marketplace (where cash can be involved) and the non-strict freebies rule.

tr4656: If thrasherht puts up his iPod Touch








I've been rather tired of this "no sleep mode issue" to begin with, but the real problem is that I can't exactly loan it to anyone else while I'm not there (i.e. my little sister, who is a huge fan of playing Angry Birds on mine) because it would be fairly hard to explain the sleep mode issue. I'd also be particularly happy to have some proper on-the-go music again, even if I do have to encode low-bitrate AAC just to fit it in 8GB









One other thing I want to deal with, the large amount of "pending/claimed" items just sitting there.... looks like I'll have a lot of PMs to send, but it's going to take some time to get them all done.


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86;14884812*
> Received the msi and gigabyte boards today also received the athlon x2 215 the on wends










yays! hope you like it, I got it from dlee


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32;14884839*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yays! hope you like it, I got it from dlee


I'm throwing together an htpc/home server that I have a feeling this thing will be perfect for


----------



## xd_1771

^ This place is great for HTPC part hunting








My main HTPC (recently I merged two different HTPCs for two different TVs into a smaller one that can be moved in between TVs) is powered by dlee's 2650e and 785G chipset mobo from a friend (trade), along with a WD Green 2TB HDD from an NCIX warehouse sale. The only thing I need for it now is a cheap SSD (which I probably won't find here) and it will pretty much be using low-power parts all around. Low power prowess









I've pretty much achieved the goal I set about a year ago: to take that old HTPC with the 3Ghz Pentium 4 and an 8400GS and turn it into an awesome low-power HTPC and home server, for lowest cost possible.

Thanks dlee!


----------



## John`

Received Zouk52's HDD. Thank you Zouk!


----------



## reflex99

I has claim on nico's board, or no?


----------



## Djmatrix32

How much would my mac g5 tower would get?


----------



## xd_1771

You can claim it, pending his confirmation in the thread.

He just PM'ed me actually about the value of the board and why I worth it at 1 credit (ie low end DDR2). Is there anyone else who would disagree with that? Owing to the presence of a lower quality unheatsinked 3 phase power setup, fanned NB (could possibly get loud, and hot) not very good PCIE slot spacing for SLI, and the limited 1066Mhz default FSB - all of these factors resulting in processor support being limited to up to 65nm Core 2 Duo only (no quad) - would it count as a low end board in your eyes, or a midrange board?

DJMatrix32: That I am quite frankly not sure about, and it worries me.... powerPC architecture will soon go from outdated to totally outdated and not support any modern apps, not to mention it would probably be extremely heavy and have an extremely high shipping cost.


----------



## reflex99

midrange. it is a pretty nice board at the time.


----------



## xd_1771

Anybody else? Since even a potential receiver agrees (note that credit value will rise slightly) I think a serious consideration/action is worthy.


----------



## racer86

I think 1c is good considering no c2q support


----------



## xd_1771

Of all the core 2s it only supports duo and 65nm, no 45nm support - not even for Pentium. Not necessarily a totally bad thing I think, but a good consideration to make.

Other thoughts?


----------



## conzilla

Can i claim the IN WIN Dragon Slayer Black MicroATX. I should have enough credits after that last item i shipped off.


----------



## dlee7283

I am going to claim racer86's 2GB's of DDR2 desktop ram.

I should now have 2.5 credits, but I am going to be adding more stuff soon.

edit, turns out only 1GB stick works.


----------



## racer86

*UPDATE:*
*LoneWolf15* has posted a full system consisting of
"MSI KT4VL mainboard, 2x256MB Corsair DDR, Athlon XP-M 2500+, Thermalright Socket A HSF w Vantec Stealth Fan" 1.75c


----------



## Djmatrix32

post 1gbX2 DDR2 sticks 667


----------



## xd_1771

*UPDATE*

One new item has been posted by *Djmatrix32* in the *Memory* category:
2x1GB DDR2-667 SODIMM - worth *2 credits*
One new item has been posted by *xd_1771* in the *Cooling* category:
Delta push-pull 120MM cooling kit - includes 2x Delta AFC1212D 120MM PWM fans (4-pin PWM connector) and 1 Akasa AK-CB002 PWM signal splitter (the AK-CB002 allows for motherboard PWM control of the Delta fans, but power is taken from the PSU with a molex - this is helpful as each fan consumes 0.8A, approaching the motherboard header limit) - worth *1.75 credits*
Found out that high CFM fans aren't going to make a difference on the NH-D14, and I want my system to be quiet anyway... so, Swap Meet it is








Claims for this item will be open until at least 4-5PM tomorrow (so just over 24 hours).
Due to anticipated popularity, a "randomized" or "based on need" selection for the receiver is likely to be employed.
I still haven't found a box that will better fit the two fans & cable, so I might need a few extra days to ship


----------



## reflex99

2.25 credits for 2 fans?!?!?!?!!!

what the heck man you let $100 motherboards go for 1 credit, but 2 fans are somehow worth 225% of that?!?!?!

god man

same complaint about the ram, but to a slightly lesser extent


----------



## xd_1771

Was debating between 2.25 and 2, keeping it down at 2. They're Delta AFC1212Ds though, who can go wrong with these?









Any other opinions?


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


Was debating between 2.25 and 2, keeping it down at 2. They're Delta AFC1212Ds though, who can go wrong with these?









Any other opinions?


I think those should only be worth like 1.5 at most, personally I wouldn't give you more then 1 or 1.25.


----------



## reflex99

um, unless they are worth like $50 each (which they aren't), i really don't think they should be more than like 1.5


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


um, unless they are worth like $50 each (which they aren't), i really don't think they should be more than like 1.5


I think we should have more then one person deciding on credit value.


----------



## xd_1771

$22 shipped each on Newegg, for reference. $8 at a Microcenter (or $8 anywhere else, + shipping) for that cable.
Lowering to 1.75, additional lowering pending further opinion. Anyone from the managing staff with opinion here?

Again, a goal of the Swap Meet is to be as open and adjustable as possible with credit valuing, similar to how cash prices adjust pretty much every week on new computer items. Feel free to make any complaints you wish and any flawed values will be addressed in the most reasonable way possible for everyone.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


$22 shipped each on Newegg, for reference. $8 at a Microcenter (or $8 anywhere else, + shipping) for that cable.
Lowering to 1.75, additional lowering pending further opinion.


I personally don't see the big thing with expensive fans, so that is my only reason for seeing them as being too high, but I know for some people, they love them and are willing to pay the price for them. So unless anybody else says they thing it should be lower, I think 1.75 is an ok value.

But I think for anything worth more then 1 credit should not be applied to your account value until they are shipped and received. 
Think that is a fair idea? I mean if they are worth it, then they won't last on here long, kinda like my ipod, it would go quick so holding credits on it until it is received doesn't hurt me that much.


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:



But I think for anything worth more then 1 credit should not be applied to your account value until they are shipped and received.


This would be possible to implement for high-credit items and seems very reasonable. Further discussion will take place in the Swap Meet discussion thread. Again, opinions are welcome!


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


This would be possible to implement for high-credit items and seems very reasonable. Further discussion will take place in the Swap Meet discussion thread. Again, opinions are welcome!


I am glad to help make this a better place for everybody. I mean, it is really the only way to make this work is to listen to the users and come up with a system that fits the needs of the crowd as a whole.


----------



## xd_1771

Definitely a lot better and more prepared to handle certain items than before.
1.75 seems a fair value for 2 Delta fans and an important splitter cable for an epic push-pull cooling setup, unless anyone has further opinion. I will leave it there for now. I'm continuing tweaks tot he item value reference list where/if necessary. Again, most items here are valued in "usefulness" over "cash value".


----------



## racer86

I agree with 1.75 for the fans

Also I was able to get an epic trade from some dude off craigslist the other day so look for a few watercooling parts in the up coming days


----------



## xd_1771

*Arsin* has decided on claiming my *D-Link DES-1024D*. More shipping (cost) info tomorrow. As it has been up for awhile, I will be closing claims to this item.


----------



## drnilly007

i'll claim the delta's


----------



## racer86

I will be removing the following items from the swap meet

Athlon XP 2100+, SOYO SY-K&VMF mobo, ATI rage 128 video cards, 40GB IDE HDD
(removed due to it being basicly worthless lol)

Pentium D 2.8ghz
(Fried)

1gb of ddr2 desktop ram
(went up with the pentium d durring testing) pming dlee7283 regarding this

points adjusted accordingly -3.25 from me
and SS updated with delee's claim of my ram

Also post up in discussion thread regarding points for watercooling parts


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *racer86*


I will be removing the following items from the swap meet

Athlon XP 2100+, SOYO SY-K&VMF mobo, ATI rage 128 video cards, 40GB IDE HDD 
(removed due to it being basicly worthless lol)

Pentium D 2.8ghz
(Fried)

1gb of ddr2 desktop ram 
(went up with the pentium d durring testing) pming dlee7283 regarding this

points adjusted accordingly -3.25 from me 
and SS updated with delee's claim of my ram

Also post up in discussion thread regarding points for watercooling parts


awwh I wanted that Pentium D







I wanted to make a key chain.


----------



## racer86

ya i was testing the ram im sending delee and poof there went the board lol


----------



## xd_1771

You could still give it on swap meet but as broken condition and with reduced value.


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;14913832*
> You could still give it on swap meet but as broken condition and with reduced value.


One man's trash is another's treasure.


----------



## xd_1771

^ That would probably definitely depend on potential usefulness. Processors wouldn't be worth much at all. Motherboards would be worth more, as there would be a ton of working, usable parts (i.e. heatsinks) and chance of self-repair (i.e. re-solder caps). Power supplies... nada. I'm wondering if we should allow bent cases.... I have an Antec NSK that's totally bent, not sure if I can bend it back. Probably a lot to ship from Canada tho.

Delta kit available for claim for the next hour or it's going to drnilly007.


----------



## SwishaMane

Once steel is bent, the material is stretched, its not going back yo...


----------



## xd_1771

Claims for the Delta fan kit have closed despite extended period; the only claimer is *drnilly007*. (please tell me if I missed anyone).
Today has been so much busier than I had thought so I will have to delay finding out the shipping costs for both the delta kit & the ethernet switcher until tomorrow. I also have to run more tests on the ethernet switcher; I admit I probably should've done a full test before I put up.


----------



## reflex99

I think a bent case would be worth a solid -.25 points.

you would have to give someone credits to take it for you


----------



## Markeh

There are surely parts on it that are useful such as drive bay cages, buttons, drive blanks and such. Might be best to remove them and bin it.


----------



## xd_1771

^ I always thought you could bend them back into shape, looks like I'm mistaken. To the aluminum donation centre it is for that NSK.


----------



## rockosmodlife

Daw, Id love to have it if it were cost effective!


----------



## xd_1771

^ It's actually unusable, the part that is bent is exactly where the rear I/O shield is.


----------



## rockosmodlife

Id probably just chop it up, make a bencher.


----------



## xyztynz

Where would I look to see how many credits I currently have? Also how many credits would a Synology DS110j NAS and a Vantec Nexstar3 enclosure be worth?


----------



## xd_1771

About to pm arsin a shipping quote for the ethernet switch. Still looking for a Delta fans box though.
I wonder what anyone would think about setting more specific values for ethernet switches? The one I have is a 24 port switch that's unmanned and I feel it's worth a bit more (probably bout 0.5 more) than a single credit. Manned switches and 16-port/8-port/etc. switches would be worth less. Larger switches would obviously be worth more. I'm considering the re-value as I have been thinking about how ethernet switches can be very, very useful, gigabit or not. Folding farms would be a great place to use one. I'm discussing the value with arsin at the moment also.


----------



## Onions

a switch works like a router right... i always thought they were the same hting


----------



## TheGrapist

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Onions*


a switch works like a router right... i always thought they were the same hting


a switch is like a router without wifi i think...never had one


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheGrapist*


a switch is like a router without wifi i think...never had one










A router and a switch are not the same.

A router is basically this.
a DHCP server, NAT, Switch and routing tables all in one.

A switch is basically what allows multiple computers to connect and form a "network"

If you use just a switch for your home network you would need to setup either a DHCP server in your network, or assign static IP addresses to all of the computers, it also won't separate your internal network from the external internet. So a switch is best used because if hooked to a router it will merely expand the number of computers that can be hardwired to your network.


----------



## Onions

perfect thats what i need


----------



## dlee7283

I am now offering the Pentium D 915 as a combo with a Intel D945GCCRL

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2823998&CatId=2012

this board will support Pentium 4, Pentium D and Core 2 Duo.

I received 1.25 credits for the Pentium D itself, how much now if I include the board?


----------



## xd_1771

^ Should add no less than 1.25 credits 1 credit (realized this has no overclocking features, therefore it's a low end board), and it supports a 45nm C2D, but it's certainly not a high end board... Separate or bundle only?
Probably going to up-value Nicoderm's board to 1.25 or 1.5 as well to differentiate it - I will probably publish some more specific rules about what is low end or midrange/high end (i.e. overclocking features or not). Who would agree? $100 then is certainly not $100 now though...


----------



## dlee7283

I want to send it as a bundle

so I am guessing 2.25 credits for the Pentium D 915 and Intel 945g board?

also how much for a Pentium 4 HT 3GHZ and also the same Intel 945g board as a combo?


----------



## xd_1771

^ That's about right. I'm not going to insist on any higher credit value as that wouldn't be a very power efficient setup. Perhaps a nice upgrade from a plain ol' Pentium 4 I guess, but new RAM may also be needed.

To bundle that with a P4 3Ghz would down the value to 1.75 credits for both.

If anyone wonders why some credit values on the spreadsheet are still inconsistent, I haven't finished revaluing yet - some revaluing will need a bit more evaluation than others due to member credit drops.

I can't handle an update today (too busy), can someone else get to it?


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;14938868*
> ^ That's about right. I'm not going to insist on any higher credit value as that wouldn't be a very power efficient setup. Perhaps a nice upgrade from a plain ol' Pentium 4 I guess, but new RAM may also be needed.
> 
> To bundle that with a P4 3Ghz would down the value to 1.75 credits for both.
> 
> If anyone wonders why some credit values on the spreadsheet are still inconsistent, I haven't finished revaluing yet - some revaluing will need a bit more evaluation than others due to member credit drops.
> 
> I can't handle an update today (too busy), can someone else get to it?


I'll get the updating taken care of here in a bit









I also agree with 1c for the board especially only supporting 2 gb of ram max


----------



## drnilly007

Does anyone have a spare SD or Micro SD w/adapter


----------



## reflex99

I have 2 4GB cards. Depending on value i might be willing to up them up


----------



## xd_1771

4GB video cards?
How powerful? (They're probably way above the intended item and value scope of Swap Meet







)


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drnilly007*


Does anyone have a spare SD or Micro SD w/adapter



Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


I have 2 4GB cards. Depending on value i might be willing to up them up



Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


4GB video cards?
How powerful? (They're probably way above the intended item and value scope of Swap Meet







)


----------



## Onions

lol its late XD go back to bed


----------



## xd_1771

Oh, whoops








I don't think I've set any specific values for SD cards or USB flash drives... I wonder how we should rate that.
I've been out all day (Vancouver TransLink presentation), forgive me if I'm not making the best statements


----------



## drnilly007

Sure reflex I'd like to claim one please.


----------



## racer86

*Update* - dlee has added an intel 945g motherboard to go with his pentium d 915 making the combo 2.25c and adding 1c to dlee.

@dlee7283 - I would say 1.75c on the P4 3ghz and intel 945g combo do you want to officially list it?

@reflex99 - I wouldnt put much on the 4gb cards really im thinking .25ish each being as how there available for $5-$7 new

what do you guys think of these credits for watercooling stuff

5 1/4 bay rez 5 total ports - .75
red 1/2in tubing with anti kink coils (various sizes all round 12in total maby 4 feet?) - 1
80mm rad + fan 1/4 in fitting - .75

total 2.5c ?

Also claiming dlees pentium 915 and board 
Ok so forgot to post this but dlees ram has gone out heres the reciept







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## Djmatrix32

what I wanted was aleady claimed


----------



## reflex99

if i can get at least .5 for each card, i would put them up, considering i got .5 for a tube of frikken TIM


----------



## drnilly007

Ok I'll take one for .5


----------



## reflex99

oh great master of swap meetery I summon thee to approveth this


----------



## dlee7283

would anyone be interested in a 4GB MiniPCIe SSD that fits into a Netbook?


----------



## xd_1771

How does 1 credit for every 4GB of removable media (SD, microSD, flash drive) sound to everyone?

*UPDATE*: *hick* has posted another *24 port 10/100 networking hub*
I am still awaiting a reply from arsin concerning mine


----------



## rockosmodlife

One credit sounds good to me. They're pretty useful and nice to have around.


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dlee7283*


would anyone be interested in a 4GB MiniPCIe SSD that fits into a Netbook?


shabam I will

Edit







ayment sent!


----------



## gillbot

Can I claim xyztynz's "IN WIN Dragon Slayer Black MicroATX" pending shipping costs? I can't estimate a cost because there's no weight/package info or zip code.


----------



## xyztynz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xyztynz*


Calculated shipping costs for FedEx,UPS, and USPS from 61354, to either say 98101 (Seattle,Washington) or 91335 (Los Angeles, California), would be about $20.00-$22.00 USD. Weight is around 12 lbs and package dimensions are approximately 18"Lx14"Wx20"H. Hope that answers everything for you







.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *gillbot*


Can I claim xyztynz's "IN WIN Dragon Slayer Black MicroATX" pending shipping costs? I can't estimate a cost because there's no weight/package info or zip code.


Here's the info I provided. What's your zip code?


----------



## drnilly007

So what is the final credit price for 4gb sd card?


----------



## xd_1771

drnilly007: Both submitted at 1 credit each.

*iuriakgnez* has also submitted 5 3-month subscriptions to a music site (Spotify Premium), I'm not entirely sure as to how I should worth those.


----------



## Markeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;14975231*
> drnilly007: Both submitted at 1 credit each.
> 
> *iuriakgnez* has also submitted 5 3-month subscriptions to a music site (Spotify Premium), I'm not entirely sure as to how I should worth those.


I would say 1.5 credits for each 3 month subscription.


----------



## gillbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyztynz;14972995*
> Here's the info I provided. What's your zip code?


My zip is 44413. I did a google for Illinois zip codes and a quick fedex said $16 based on 20#. Let me know, as long as it's in the ~$15 range, that's fine with me.

EDIT: Fedex says:
Quote:


> Ship From / To
> Help Edit
> From: Peru, 61354, United States | To: East palestine, 44413, United States
> 2. Package and Shipment Details
> Help Edit
> Package Details: 1 package, 13.00 lbs, Your Packaging, 18 in x 14 in x 20 in, 0.00 USD.
> 
> 3. Rates and Transit Times
> Help
> Amounts are shown in USD
> End of day(2 Business Days) FedEx Home Delivery® 14.19


----------



## xd_1771

drnilly has cancelled the claim on my Delta fans, as he is parting out his PC.
They are open for claim.
Estimated shipping to US: $14


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


drnilly has cancelled the claim on my Delta fans, as he is parting out his PC.
They are open for claim.
Estimated shipping to US: $14


The delta fans 120mm or 140mm?


----------



## xd_1771

120MMs. AFC1212Ds.


----------



## reflex99

btw, still working on claiming nicoderm's board, If you could move it to pending that would be win

btw, i'm only putting up one of my SD cards right now.


----------



## pioneerisloud

I want to claim LoneWolf15's AthlonXP combo. I'm a little short on the credits though. But if he's still got it, I'll find some other stuff that I've got laying around that I can put up for the missing credits.


----------



## drnilly007

I'm putting up claim on the 4gb sd card from reflex


----------



## conzilla

I thought i tried to claim the i win dragon case. P.M. was sent havent heard anything.


----------



## racer86

*Update:*
User Onions has posted the following items
-Athlon x2 4400 2.2ghz - 1.5c
-2x1gb ddr2 sticks- 2c

Im putting up some watercooling parts
-5 1/4 bay rez 5 total ports - .75
-red 1/2in tubing with anti kink coils (various sizes all around 12in total maby 4.5ish feet of tubing -and 3 or so of anti kink) - 1.5
-80mm rad + fan 1/4 in fitting - 1
-2x Koolance 1/4in barb fittings (NZL-V06b brand new unopened) .75

Drnilly007 has claimed reflex99s 4gb sd card
PM sent to Onions regarding the memory


----------



## Onions

racer im gonna reply td adn pm you about that 80mm rad


----------



## gillbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conzilla;14988457*
> I thought i tried to claim the i win dragon case. P.M. was sent havent heard anything.


Did you post in the thread and get approval? That's what the rules say, don't PM until it's "approved" I believe.


----------



## rockosmodlife

Conzilla is referring to this post he made in this forum a while ago;

http://www.overclock.net/freebies/931139-swap-meet-159.html#post14892488


----------



## conzilla

Thanks rocko ya i posted a while ago. havent heard anything. sent pm. After i got email back from forum mod.


----------



## gillbot

I haven't heard anything either, doesn't matter to me.

I think i'm going to pull my items from the swap meet due to lack of interest anyway.


----------



## morgofborg

Just submitted a bunch of parts from an older Dell e510.

P4 630 3.0ghz
LGA 775 mobo
2x1gb ddr2 667 
ATI radeon x600 128mb
80GB Sata HDD


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

Added an old Wireless router / access point for submission.
Make: US Robotics
Model: USR8054


----------



## racer86

*Update:*
User: morgofborg has added the following items to the cpu/motherboard/memory/hdd/videocard categories
-P4 630 3.0ghz - .75
-LGA 775 mobo - .75c
-2x1gb ddr2 667 - 2c
-ATI radeon x600 128mb - .5c
-80GB Sata HDD - .5c

User: HardheadedMurphy has added the following item to the networking category

-Wireless Router / Access Point -1c


----------



## rockosmodlife

I would like to claim that HDD from morgofborg


----------



## Djmatrix32

I would like to claim morgofborg's 2x1gb ddr2 667


----------



## dlee7283

sent racer86's combo package

9505500018341262000283 is the tracking and can be pulled up on the USPS website

also sent DJMatrix's 4GB MiniPCIe SSD

I should now have 5.25 credits


----------



## dlee7283

also wanted to vote for a new rule......

that anyone from this point on who posts Pentium 4/Celeron D, Athlon/Sempron 939 processors; it has to come with a motherboard that works with it.

The Swap Meet is cluttered with too many old processors no one really wants and getting credit for it. They are more valuable if they have the motherboard with it.

also I think nonworking motherboards should be giving .25 credits instead of .50 since they are basically useless. I really think they are worth 0 but I didn't want to take alot of credits from people like Racer86 who have been good for this thread.


----------



## morgofborg

The board I just posted today works just like the day I bought it, if you are interested

No support for core2 though


----------



## pioneerisloud

Submitted 3x Sunon 120mm fans (hopefully good for 0.75 credit each according to the first post). Either way, with just one or two of those fans, I should be eligible for LoneWolf's Socket A combo. So can we please move that to pending now?


----------



## xd_1771

Updated with pioneerisloud's fans (see above)
I'm finally available for some potential rule updating & discussions today (told you I was going to be unavailable here, that's why I struggled to complete as much of the changes as possible before summer's end).

*I have updated the rule-set with one new rule that should be a fair one for everyone on here:*

*If an item is shipped but the sender has not confirmed that claiming for the item is closed, the transaction is invalidated as a Swap Meet transaction. All claims MUST be confirmed by the sender before shipping with a public post in the thread.*


----------



## rockosmodlife

I have officially claimed morgofborg's 80Gb SATA HDD via thread and PMs, move to pending please whenever possible.


----------



## xd_1771

^ Minding the new rule that claim should be validated by the sender in the thread


----------



## pioneerisloud

So since I now have enough credits, I am making the claim 110% on that Socket A combo of LoneWolf's. I've already been in contact with him via PM, he said he's going to get me a shipping quote. Obviously, he'll need to confirm this. Just putting this up here so nobody else claims it.









(And I laid claim on it like I week ago I think, but didn't have the credits yet).


----------



## morgofborg

Yep, 80gb HDD is claimed by *rockosmodlife*

2x1GB ddr2 667 is claimed by *Djmatrix32*

Tracking #'s will be up by tomorrow evening.


----------



## pioneerisloud

I would like to also make a claim (just put up 2 more things for trade too), for that FSP 500w PSU.


----------



## xd_1771

Two more items from pioneerisloud:
A 2.2Ghz S478 Northwood P4 - 0.25 credits
A 40GB IDE hard drive - 0.25 credits

I may have some IDE hard drives up soon, need to test them. Were given to me by my school. Among the HDD pile is a laptop HDD I have seriously needed


----------



## pioneerisloud

Would there be any interest for some vintage audio equipment? I've got an EQ, CD Player, and an OLD vintage turntable that are all function (except the turntable doesn't spin, would need fixed). They're all worth some decent money to somebody into audio. But they'd all be pretty darn expensive to ship.

Link here for reference. Keep in mind, I was lowballing myself BADLY on those, just because I wanted to see them go to a good home.


----------



## reflex99

So do i have to go re-make a claim on nico's board or what....?


----------



## Djmatrix32

I maybe be throwing up a IDE 120gb and 80gb drives after I get my 1.5tb hard drive. Only paid $50 for it







7200rpm too


----------



## pioneerisloud

Still waiting to hear back about the heavy ship audio equipment, if I can put those up or not.


----------



## racer86

If I remember correctly we agreed that larger More expensive to ship items ie ocer 10-15 i think could be put up but need to be claimed before credits were given

I will get all the claims and pending ect taken care of in the morning as I'm currently in the middle of an anime marathon on my iPad lol


----------



## pioneerisloud

Just put up 6x rubber fan silencers, and a stock CM 120mm fan from the 212+ too.


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


So do i have to go re-make a claim on nico's board or what....?


nico should be notified so he can confirm your claim in the thread.
$50 for 7200RPM 1.5TB, almost as good as my $40 for 2TB (though 5400RPM) drive and possibly better than that 40 for 1TB WD Black buy









I'm not too sure about the audio equipment but if it has to do with home theatre (i.e. is actually quite usable there) I may allow it on. I'm not too sur about it though. pio, can you enlighten us?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


nico should be notified so he can confirm your claim in the thread.
$50 for 7200RPM 1.5TB, almost as good as my $40 for 2TB (though 5400RPM) drive and possibly better than that 40 for 1TB WD Black buy









I'm not too sure about the audio equipment but if it has to do with home theatre (i.e. is actually quite usable there) I may allow it on. I'm not too sur about it though. pio, can you enlighten us?


It's all home theater equipment, all of it can be hooked up to a receiver. I was actually JUST about to throw up a dedicated freebie thread for it, since I just want to see it go to a good home that will love it like I have.

The EQ could be used with any standard amplifier, as long as it has RCA inputs. It would really only be useful on stereo equipment, not surround sound.

The turntable would be more Home Theater related, but will require some work done as it doesn't spin. I'm not sure if its gear or belt driven, but it would require that to be replaced.

The CD player is definitely home theater gear.


----------



## drnilly007

Still waiting on reflex for the 4gb sd card


----------



## reflex99

oh dayumm.....uh yea confirmed claim there.

I have been mondo busy (as usual during XC season), so I really haven't had much OCN time.

PM me again, I can help you work out shipping. I think it will be $.44 to mail. The card + packaging weighs 3/8 oz, and the postal service gives you up to 1 oz before the price increases.


----------



## morgofborg

2gb ram 667 shipped out to *Djmatrix32*. USPS tracking is 0311 1660 0002 1073 8799

80gb hdd shipped out to *rockosmodlife*. USPS tracking is 0311 1660 0002 1073 8782


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morgofborg;15028145*
> 2gb ram 667 shipped out to *Djmatrix32*. USPS tracking is 0311 1660 0002 1073 8799
> 
> 80gb hdd shipped out to *rockosmodlife*. USPS tracking is 0311 1660 0002 1073 8782


Yays







:kungfu:


----------



## xd_1771

May not be able to ship that DES 1024d until fri or later, I am so busy right now


----------



## pioneerisloud

Still waiting to hear back about the Socket A combo and FSP 500w PSU. I've contacted both of the people, and haven't heard anythingn back. But I would still like to claim both (I have the credits now). Just got to hear back from them is all.


----------



## racer86

anyone want to chime in on the credit value of books?

Ive got and A+ certification book that I dont need anymore its this book
http://www.amazon.com/Meyers-Certification-Passport-Third-Certficiation/dp/0072263083/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1316788518&sr=8-6]Amazon.com: Mike Meyers' A+ Certification Passport, Third Edition (Mike Meyers' Certficiation Passport) (9780072263084): Michael Meyers, Scott Jernigan: Books[/URL]

I was thinking .5 ish maby .75?

Along with this one ive got a Net+ and a few programming books that id be willing to put up if when im done with them if there was any intrest.


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud;15033222*
> Still waiting to hear back about the Socket A combo and FSP 500w PSU. I've contacted both of the people, and haven't heard anythingn back. But I would still like to claim both (I have the credits now). Just got to hear back from them is all.


Claim acknowledged on the Socket A combo by me. I will work with you via PM to establish shipping, and once everything is set, I will ship and issue a tracking number.


----------



## racer86

Sent a PM to enlil about his ddr2 memory a week or so ago with no response. just sent him another so we will see how that goes


----------



## Djmatrix32

I got the SSD Dlee


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32*


I got the SSD Dlee











nice!

racer86, did u get the cpu/mobo combo?


----------



## Nhb93

Does anyone know if any of the HDD's are broken? I'm trying to get a broken 3.5" HDD to make into a clock or something. I'd feel bad cracking open a working on, even an old one.


----------



## racer86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dlee7283*


nice!

racer86, did u get the cpu/mobo combo?


 i got your mobo and processor thanks again


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


Does anyone know if any of the HDD's are broken? I'm trying to get a broken 3.5" HDD to make into a clock or something. I'd feel bad cracking open a working on, even an old one.


My 40GB IDE HDD is up, and its as is. I can't test it. It passed Seatools the last time I had it running though, so its probably fine.

Still though, its an old slow 40GB hard drive.


----------



## xd_1771

Payment received; I'm sending the DES to arsin tonight or tomorrow; I definitely have an excuse to be out either of these days. Delta fan kit is still open for claim... (for some reason it has disappeared from the spreadsheet..nope it is still there).

*enlil's remaining items are invalidated due to lack of activity/response.*


----------



## polar

Sorry for the late replies.
I have had 2 PM's concerning the FSP 500W.

racer86
pioneerisloud

racer86 PM'd me on Tuesday

pioneerisloud PM'd me on Wednesday & Thursday

it is still available so if racer86 still wants it please (re pm me) and i will send the quote for shipping if racer86 ops out I will send it to pioneerisloud.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *polar*


Sorry for the late replies.
I have had 2 PM's concerning the FSP 500W.

racer86
pioneerisloud

racer86 PM'd me on Tuesday

pioneerisloud PM'd me on Wednesday & Thursday

it is still available so if racer86 still wants it please (re pm me) and i will send the quote for shipping if racer86 ops out I will send it to pioneerisloud.


If racer86 claims it, its not a huge deal. Found out my Delta 350w is fine today, so I'm honestly not in need of it anymore.


----------



## racer86

ill let pioneer have it if he is in need of it if not like he said ill take it PM sent to polar


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86;15066005*
> ill let pioneer have it if he is in need of it if not like he said ill take it PM sent to polar


Post right above yours.







I no longer actually "need" a PSU. Got a great Delta 350w that I just brought back to life today (fan was the only problem on it). So I don't need it at all.


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud;15066253*
> Post right above yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I no longer actually "need" a PSU. Got a great Delta 350w that I just brought back to life today (fan was the only problem on it). So I don't need it at all.


Alright well if you need the extra power I'll swap u I only need to power n htpc with a 9600gso n a couple drives in it


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


Does anyone know if any of the HDD's are broken? I'm trying to get a broken 3.5" HDD to make into a clock or something. I'd feel bad cracking open a working on, even an old one.


I have a broken IDE drive that you could have if you want.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *racer86*


Alright well if you need the extra power I'll swap u I only need to power n htpc with a 9600gso n a couple drives in it


I only need to power that Socket A rig of LoneWolf's with a 6600 AGP card in it.







I think you need it a little more than I do.







HTPC build as well.


----------



## polar

OK, racer86 has claimed the 500w FSP I sent the shipping cost Via PM.


----------



## polar

Can I claim "xyztynz"IN WIN Dragon Slayer Black MicroATX & "xyztynz"2 Antec 3 Speed Blue LED Fan

I have no idea how many credits I have?


----------



## xd_1771

@ polar: I believe there are already a couple people in line for that. He confirms the claim however, whether first-come, first-serve or whatever way he chooses. Hasn't been in this thread for one week.


----------



## racer86

*Update:*
I have added the following items to the Cooling/MISC section
-Swiftech GTZ socket 775 cpu waterblock (missing backplate) - 1c
-5 1/4 bay rez (clear) - .75c
-Mike Meyers A+ certification book Third edition-.5c

(if any one disagrees with the value of the book or thinks it should not be allowed let me know I figured it would be nice to kick it back into the community instead of letting it rot on my shelf)

Also Polars FSP 500w psu and LoneWolf15s bundle combo have been moved to pending claimed items

If there is alot of interest in the water block. I will accept claims untill tomorrow morning and will use random.org to pick who gets it if not first come first serve


----------



## rockosmodlife

Received morgofborg's 80Gb SATA HDD, great packaging I might add!


----------



## conzilla

I tried to claim the iwin case and havent gotten a pm back. Ill send another one now.


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *morgofborg*


2gb ram 667 shipped out to *Djmatrix32*. USPS tracking is 0311 1660 0002 1073 8799

80gb hdd shipped out to *rockosmodlife*. USPS tracking is 0311 1660 0002 1073 8782


Got the ram today!


----------



## morgofborg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32*


Got the ram today!










Nice, Enjoy!

I would like to use these 2 credits to lay claim to *dlee7283*'s 2 black 120mm case fans. I will send him a pm now.


----------



## morgofborg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rockosmodlife*


Received morgofborg's 80Gb SATA HDD, great packaging I might add!


Yeah, I had that extra clamshell from a 1tb F3 I just bought, so it was great timing


----------



## xd_1771

Moved to completed
Going to see if I can get my dad to drop by the post office for me to ship arsin's package (which is ready to go), since I can't go myself. It might actually be cheaper than supposed as the weight may be lower than originally estimated.


----------



## John`

Hey xf_1771, just wanted to say congrats to the new system. Much more organized.


----------



## polar

Shipping payment received from racer86 for the FSP 500W I will ship it out tomorrow.


----------



## polar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polar;15076766*
> Shipping payment received from racer86 for the FSP 500W I will ship it out tomorrow.


Tracking# 1Z9yy7850397971062


----------



## polar

I need to pull the rest of the items I have, I have some one local that needs them.

Vista disk
1900XT


----------



## xd_1771

Scanning the receipt for shipping arsins network switch this afternoon


----------



## conzilla

Still no response on the iwin case.


----------



## gillbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;15072355*
> @ polar: I believe there are already a couple people in line for that. He confirms the claim however, whether first-come, first-serve or whatever way he chooses. Hasn't been in this thread for one week.


i've not heard back about it yet. We did pm back and forth a bit ago but nothing since.


----------



## xd_1771

I may initiate a new method of figuring out what items should be kept or what to be removed.

Every month (or twice every month) I will issue a PM out to all Swap Meet participators about their items. Those who do not respond in 5 days will have their items INVALIDATED and removed from the Swap Meet pending placement back on the table.

Does that seem fair? It may serve to lessen the Swap Meet library; I have a feeling that the fact that there are so many items up (that aren't necessarily easy to find) is discouraging some from utilising the Swap Meet.


----------



## reflex99

crystal ball prediction

you are going to end up with a TON of people with negative point values


----------



## conzilla

I have the same feeling reflex. Might need to spend my points while there is somthing to spend them on lol.


----------



## conzilla

I would like to claim Jawbone PRIME Bluetooth Headset from BStanchina. and the Logitech Attack 3 USB Joystick from BirdofPrey and lastly the Magicspin Dual Layer DVD-RW drive from DizturbedOne.


----------



## Markeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;15091052*
> I may initiate a new method of figuring out what items should be kept or what to be removed.
> 
> Every month (or twice every month) I will issue a PM out to all Swap Meet participators about their items. Those who do not respond in 5 days will have their items INVALIDATED and removed from the Swap Meet pending placement back on the table.
> 
> Does that seem fair? It may serve to lessen the Swap Meet library; I have a feeling that the fact that there are so many items up (that aren't necessarily easy to find) is discouraging some from utilising the Swap Meet.


I will leave my camera up for now, for the pure reason that there are some small items I'd like to claim once I hit 35 rep. (1GB of RIMMs I'm looking at you here for gran's Dimension 8100). I might have some other stuff to put up soon too.


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;15091052*
> I may initiate a new method of figuring out what items should be kept or what to be removed.
> 
> Every month (or twice every month) I will issue a PM out to all Swap Meet participators about their items. Those who do not respond in 5 days will have their items INVALIDATED and removed from the Swap Meet pending placement back on the table.
> 
> Does that seem fair? It may serve to lessen the Swap Meet library; I have a feeling that the fact that there are so many items up (that aren't necessarily easy to find) is discouraging some from utilising the Swap Meet.


This could be tricky to set up and implement as reflex99 said its going to cause alot negative point values.

Although I think instead of 5 days it should be extended to 1-2 weeks perhaps if no response in 5 days then a warning is sent out via pm and if still no response 5-7 days later the items will be invalidated

as far as removing clutter goes i think we should place a limit on some older items *cough* memory *cough* I cant honestly think of too many people who are in need of 256mb sodimms with the exception being ecc server memory as that seems to be rather hard to come by

I also think anything under 256mb shouldn't really even be allowed who needs 128mb when there's a billion 256-512 sticks up already lol

Also I think a little better looking and colorful spreadsheet would help to perhaps with well defined sections? I personally think its fine as is but people tend to like Bright and Shiny things


----------



## xd_1771

Tracking number is 0256463000311243

This is for arsin's DES-1024D

racer86: That seems fair. I think implementing this around next year should be fine.
I understand your point of view concerning the 256MB sticks. My community tech centre - FreeGeek Vancouver - trashses any DIMMs below 256MB size and any SDRAM below 512MB size. Who else is in favour?

I'll see what I can do with regards to colour. I don't want any modifications to mean any extra work for us managers, however (i.e. colourizing a row manually every time







)


----------



## xyztynz

Tracking number for *InWin mATX case : 1z4ar7220367105261* , shipped via UPS to gillbot.
Also my apologies for taking so long in getting this taken care of, and I'd like to specially apologize to conzilla for missing his post about wanting to claim the case. As a consolation, conzilla has first dibs on my SilverStone TJ08-E when I put it up.


----------



## gillbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xyztynz*


Tracking number for *InWin mATX case : 1z4ar7220367105261* , shipped via UPS to gillbot. 
Also my apologies for taking so long in getting this taken care of, and I'd like to specially apologize to conzilla for missing his post about wanting to claim the case. As a consolation, conzilla has first dibs on my SilverStone TJ08-E when I put it up.


The money has been sent!

James, you have sent $17.00 USD to ...SNIP....

We sent a receipt to your email inbox. We also sent a notification to Rosario Madrigal at ...SNIP....


----------



## gillbot

What would a HSPC Tech Station Top Deck fetch in credits? It's not really a case, since it can be torn apart and shipped a little easier.


----------



## reflex99

preemptive claim on Tech Station









Def worth at least 1.5-2


----------



## gillbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;15132190*
> preemptive claim on Tech Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Def worth at least 1.5-2


I'd rather keep it at that. Maybe i'll offer up some of my DDR3 since the memory section is full of old garbage ram basically. If I read right, it's 1.25 per gb? What about a triple channel matched set 6GB DDR3-1333 (3x2gb)?


----------



## wupah

Anyone have an old GPU to give away ? I need to rma my gtx 570 and I need something to do basic 3d with in the meantime =/

I would go through the swap meet list but it's confusing to say the least.


----------



## gillbot

this isnt a thread to beg for freebies


----------



## wupah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gillbot;15138462*
> this isnt a thread to beg for freebies


agreed


----------



## racer86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wupah*


agreed


its really not that difficult to navigate just scroll down to the gpu section

u will have to put up items n have them claimed first before u can claim n item


----------



## racer86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gillbot*


I'd rather keep it at that. Maybe i'll offer up some of my DDR3 since the memory section is full of old garbage ram basically. If I read right, it's 1.25 per gb? What about a triple channel matched set 6GB DDR3-1333 (3x2gb)?


were about to over haul the memory section n for that set at 1.25 per gb u would get 8.5c


----------



## gillbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *racer86*


were about to over haul the memory section n for that set at 1.25 per gb u would get 8.5c


I'll go ahead and post them up. Probably just end up pulling the P4's and DDR2 down since there is little interest and a ton of P4's up already.


----------



## wupah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *racer86*


its really not that difficult to navigate just scroll down to the gpu section

u will have to put up items n have them claimed first before u can claim n item


I have done so, I have 1 credit to my name. I was just trying to encourage someone that had a gpu laying around to help me out because I cannot post in the "wanted" section just yet.


----------



## gillbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wupah;15143107*
> I have done so, I have 1 credit to my name. I was just trying to encourage someone that had a gpu laying around to help me out because I cannot post in the "wanted" section just yet.


Then you need to wait like the rest of us have. Is it seriously that hard to understand?


----------



## racer86

*Update:*

user gillbot has posted the following items in the memory category

3x2gb DDR3 1333


----------



## wupah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gillbot;15146968*
> Then you need to wait like the rest of us have. Is it seriously that hard to understand?


bitter much ?


----------



## Onions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86;15147349*
> *Update:*
> 
> user gillbot has posted the following items in the memory category
> 
> 3x2gb DDR3 1333


ill claim those


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions;15149166*
> ill claim those


You currently cannot claim those you are short 1.25 credits to claim the full set of memory you need 8.5 credits


----------



## gillbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wupah*


bitter much ?


No, but the rules are in place for a reason. Everyone else has to follow them, why should you be exempt?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *racer86*


You currently cannot claim those you are short 1.25 credits to claim the full set of memory you need 8.5 credits


He pm'ed me about claiming them. I thought the rule was you needed to post first before PM'ing? Either way, let me know what the next step is.


----------



## dubz

I'm putting up
Microsoft Sidewinder x3
Delta WFB1212M 120mm


----------



## racer86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gillbot*


He pm'ed me about claiming them. I thought the rule was you needed to post first before PM'ing? Either way, let me know what the next step is.


Well untill he has enough credits to claim them they are still up for grabs and he did post to claim them but with out enough credits its a moot point


----------



## gillbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyztynz;15128395*
> Tracking number for *InWin mATX case : 1z4ar7220367105261* , shipped via UPS to gillbot.
> Also my apologies for taking so long in getting this taken care of, and I'd like to specially apologize to conzilla for missing his post about wanting to claim the case. As a consolation, conzilla has first dibs on my SilverStone TJ08-E when I put it up.


case arrived today


----------



## Onions

racer your ram went out today finally lol


----------



## pioneerisloud

Still awaiting on the Socket A combo......

No word from him yet sadly.


----------



## da tick 07

Putting up:
(2) 512MB PC2-4200 SO-DIMM Ram
(1) 512MB PC3200 Ram
(1) 512MB PC2700 SO-DIMM Ram
(1) Broadcom BCM94318MPG Wireless b/g mini-PCI card (Dell OEM)
(1) Broadcom BCM94306MPSGC0 Wireless b/g mini-PCI card (HP OEM)
(1) Intel Celeron 2.8GHz 400fsb SL77T (Laptop Socket)
(1) 2GB PC3-10600 DDR3 SO-DIMM Ram (HP OEM)
(1) 4GB PC3-10600 DDR3 SO-DIMM Ram (HP OEM)
(3) 1GB PC3-10666 DDR3 Triple Channel Memory
(1) ATI Radeon X1300 PCI-E Video Card

I am only able to test the DDR3 ram and can only confirm that those work. Thanks


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *da tick 07;15194425*
> Putting up:
> (2) 512MB PC2-4200 SO-DIMM Ram
> (1) 512MB PC3200 Ram
> (1) 512MB PC2700 SO-DIMM Ram
> (1) Broadcom BCM94318MPG Wireless b/g mini-PCI card (Dell OEM)
> (1) Broadcom BCM94306MPSGC0 Wireless b/g mini-PCI card (HP OEM)
> (1) Intel Celeron 2.8GHz 400fsb SL77T (Laptop Socket)
> (1) 2GB PC3-10600 DDR3 SO-DIMM Ram (HP OEM)
> (1) 4GB PC3-10600 DDR3 SO-DIMM Ram (HP OEM)
> (3) 1GB PC3-10666 DDR3 Triple Channel Memory
> (1) ATI Radeon X1300 PCI-E Video Card
> 
> I am only able to test the DDR3 ram and can only confirm that those work. Thanks


I will take all 3 1GB sticks of the desktop DDR3


----------



## da tick 07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlee7283;15197155*
> I will take all 3 1GB sticks of the desktop DDR3


I don't see you on the list of points. The items haven't been valued yet so I'm not sure how that works. PM me anyways


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *da tick 07;15198473*
> I don't see you on the list of points. The items haven't been valued yet so I'm not sure how that works. PM me anyways


Please use the swapmeet submission form when submitting items so we can get them evaluated and get credits assigned to them

As for how the assigning of credits works its up to the people who manage the swapmeet however we have a general list that we go by so that everything fair if you go the the first page and look at the bottom of the 1st post under the items you will see a value sheet and you will get a pretty good idea of what your items are worth


----------



## racer86

*Update*

User- dubz has put the following items in the cooling/ peripherals
-Microsoft sidewinder x3 mouse - 1c
-Delta WFB1212M 120mm - .75c

User- polar has removed the following from the swapmeet video card/software catagories
-Sapphire ATI Radeon 1900XT -1c
-Windows Vista 32-bit/64-bit upgrade pack -1c


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:



Originally Posted by *da tick 07*


I don't see you on the list of points. The items haven't been valued yet so I'm not sure how that works. PM me anyways


I am one of the admins so I am towards the top of the list









I have 5.25 credits.

each ram stick should be 1 credit each I am thinking so that will bring me down to 2.25 credits


----------



## racer86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dlee7283*


I am one of the admins so I am towards the top of the list









I have 5.25 credits.

each ram stick should be 1 credit each I am thinking so that will bring me down to 2.25 credits










DDR3 ram is valued at 1.25 per gb so total would be 3.75c


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:



Originally Posted by *racer86*









DDR3 ram is valued at 1.25 per gb so total would be 3.75c


oh ok I thought it was 1066 speed ram which is why I thought 1 credit, but 1.25 is fine since its 1333


----------



## gillbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlee7283;15197155*
> I will take all 3 1GB sticks of the desktop DDR3


You need more credits to pick up my 2GB sticks!!!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *da tick 07;15194425*
> Putting up:
> (2) 512MB PC2-4200 SO-DIMM Ram
> (1) 512MB PC3200 Ram
> (1) 512MB PC2700 SO-DIMM Ram
> (1) Broadcom BCM94318MPG Wireless b/g mini-PCI card (Dell OEM)
> (1) Broadcom BCM94306MPSGC0 Wireless b/g mini-PCI card (HP OEM)
> (1) Intel Celeron 2.8GHz 400fsb SL77T (Laptop Socket)
> (1) 2GB PC3-10600 DDR3 SO-DIMM Ram (HP OEM)
> (1) 4GB PC3-10600 DDR3 SO-DIMM Ram (HP OEM)
> (3) 1GB PC3-10666 DDR3 Triple Channel Memory
> (1) ATI Radeon X1300 PCI-E Video Card
> 
> I am only able to test the DDR3 ram and can only confirm that those work. Thanks


I'd like to claim the 4GB SODIMM DDR3 pending it's listing and perhaps a part number so I can verify what it is.


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gillbot;15206756*
> You need more credits to pick up my 2GB sticks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to claim the 4GB SODIMM DDR3 pending it's listing and perhaps a part number so I can verify what it is.


alright guys there is no pre claiming on things they can be claimed only when they are valued and listed on the spread sheet

so no claims already made on da_tick s items are valid untill his items are put up


----------



## da tick 07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86;15207099*
> alright guys there is no pre claiming on things they can be claimed only when they are valued and listed on the spread sheet
> 
> so no claims already made on da_tick s items are valid untill his items are put up


I will be submitting them all now. Thanks and sorry about the confusion

edit: finished all submissions


----------



## Arsin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;15118158*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tracking number is 0256463000311243
> 
> This is for arsin's DES-1024D


Received


----------



## gillbot

Couple of more possibilities.

Sandisk 8gb Micro SD card
2 port KVM switch with built in cables. Looks like this: http://www.ovislinkcorp.co.uk/kvm102c.JPG


----------



## thrasherht

I'm not really sure who is managing the spread sheet at this point. But I never got the deadspace 2 game. So I would like my 1 credit back.


----------



## drnilly007

I would like to claim the 8gb sd card


----------



## rockosmodlife

There is no 8Gb card on the list. You cannot claim something that has not been officially passed and appears on the list on the first page.


----------



## racer86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrasherht*


I'm not really sure who is managing the spread sheet at this point. But I never got the deadspace 2 game. So I would like my 1 credit back.


there are several of us doing it as of now i will have a big update done later today


----------



## gillbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gillbot*


Couple of more possibilities.

Sandisk 8gb Micro SD card
2 port KVM switch with built in cables. Looks like this: http://www.ovislinkcorp.co.uk/kvm102c.JPG


these even worth anything on here?


----------



## dubz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gillbot*


these even worth anything on here?


I might be interested in the KVM


----------



## xd_1771

Unfortunately the pending release of the AMD FX processor (<1 week) means that I'm very busy as a mod and have not been able to be on here lately. I will check up again on what's going on later tonight though.


----------



## polar

I would like to claim:

Miscellaneoushli53194Zune dock
Cooling suppliesxd_1771Xion RDL1225 120MM fan (molex connector, unknown CFM, not loud)

9/21/2011 16:12:36Cooling suppliespioneerisloudSunon 120mm fan (25mm thick, 93CFM)Working0.75Yakima, WA98908Used for about 1 year, but they were actually off 99% of the time due to loudness. These are very very loud, very high airflow server fans.

9/21/2011 16:12:36Cooling suppliespioneerisloudSunon 120mm fan (25mm thick, 93CFM)Working0.75Yakima, WA98908See above

9/21/2011 16:12:36Cooling suppliespioneerisloudSunon 120mm fan (25mm thick, 93CFM)


----------



## gillbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dubz*


I might be interested in the KVM


As soon as they let me know if it's even worth anything, i'll get it listed.

I replaced it with a belkin pro 8 port so it still works fine, I just needed more ports.


----------



## da tick 07

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gillbot*


As soon as they let me know if it's even worth anything, i'll get it listed.

I replaced it with a belkin pro 8 port so it still works fine, I just needed more ports.


I'm still waiting to be added to the list also


----------



## racer86

*Update:*

*User da_tick_07* has added the following to the memory/cpu/networking categories

ATI Radeon X1300 PCI-E Video Card- .5
(3) 1GB PC3-10666 DDR3 Triple Channel Memory- 3.75
4GB PC3-10600 DDR3 SO-DIMM Ram (HP OEM)- 5
2GB PC3-10600 DDR3 SO-DIMM Ram (HP OEM)- 2.5
Intel Celeron 2.8GHz 400fsb SL77T (Laptop Socket)- .5 
Broadcom BCM94306MPSGC0 Wireless b/g mini-PCI card (HP OEM)-.5
Broadcom BCM94318MPG Wireless b/g mini-PCI card (Dell OEM)- .5
512MB PC2700 SO-DIMM Ram- .25
512MB PC3200 Ram- .25
(2) 512MB PC2-4200 SO-DIMM Ram- .5
(some items were valued lower due to there unknown working status)

*User Polar* has claimed the following items for 3.75c

hli53194 Zune dock
xd_1771 Xion RDL1225 120MM fan (molex connector, unknown CFM, not loud)
pioneerisloud Sunon 120mm fan (25mm thick, 93CFM) Working 0.75 
pioneerisloud Sunon 120mm fan (25mm thick, 93CFM) Working 0.75 Yakima, WA 98908 
pioneerisloud Sunon 120mm fan (25mm thick, 93CFM)

Gillbot I would put the kvm switch around 1c and the 8gb micro sd card at .5c


----------



## da tick 07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86;15245925*
> *Update:*
> 
> *User da_tick_07* has added the following to the memory/cpu/networking categories
> 
> ATI Radeon X1300 PCI-E Video Card- .5
> (3) 1GB PC3-10666 DDR3 Triple Channel Memory- 3.75
> 4GB PC3-10600 DDR3 SO-DIMM Ram (HP OEM)- 5
> 2GB PC3-10600 DDR3 SO-DIMM Ram (HP OEM)- 2.5
> Intel Celeron 2.8GHz 400fsb SL77T (Laptop Socket)- .5
> Broadcom BCM94306MPSGC0 Wireless b/g mini-PCI card (HP OEM)-.5
> Broadcom BCM94318MPG Wireless b/g mini-PCI card (Dell OEM)- .5
> 512MB PC2700 SO-DIMM Ram- .25
> 512MB PC3200 Ram- .25
> (2) 512MB PC2-4200 SO-DIMM Ram- .5
> (some items were valued lower due to there unknown working status)


Thank you. Please note that the zip code does not show leading zeros so my zip code isn't fully displayed (06473)


----------



## dlee7283

I will claim daticks 3GB of DDR3 memory.


----------



## gillbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *racer86*


Gillbot I would put the kvm switch around 1c and the 8gb micro sd card at .5c


submitted


----------



## gillbot

Don't know if it's been overlooked but my deal with xyztynzis complete.

Quote:



xyztynzIN WIN Dragon Slayer Black MicroATX


He posted the shipping info a while back and I confirmed it's arrival.

Also, I'm gonna pull down the P4's and DDR2 ram, i'll leave the DDR3 since someone should be able to use it. I also added the KVM and 8gb uSD card.


----------



## xyztynz

I am going to remove the 2 Antec 120mm fans.


----------



## Moparman

Would like to claim the Amd 4400x2 from onions.


----------



## xd_1771

Accepting polar's Xion fan claim and polar should PM me right away about that.
I would like to claim the 2GB DDR3 SODIMM for my dad's netbook; I suspect the existing 1GB SODIMM has died. Since I don't need anything else so far, I might as well use my credits.

You guys probably won't see me on here for management tasks over the next couple days due to the FX release tomorrow evening (10PM Pacific for me). This modding is killing me...


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


You guys probably won't see me on here for management tasks over the next couple days due to the FX release tomorrow evening (10PM Pacific for me). This modding is killing me...










You're telling me.


----------



## da tick 07

I know this is all going to be tough to manage but maybe we can post another page on the spreadsheet of things that people are looking for. Not for a trade requirement but just so people know what to post. I mean I have a ton of fans, screens, laptop parts and misc items that I would be willing to post but I don't want to clutter up the list if no one wants it...


----------



## racer86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *da tick 07*


I know this is all going to be tough to manage but maybe we can post another page on the spreadsheet of things that people are looking for. Not for a trade requirement but just so people know what to post. I mean I have a ton of fans, screens, laptop parts and misc items that I would be willing to post but I don't want to clutter up the list if no one wants it...


If you dont want them then go ahead and post them im sure people are looking for them personally im interested in a laptop screen/keyboard if you have one fans also seem to move pretty quickly

If you wanted to not clutter things up you could just bundle up items and do it that way


----------



## da tick 07

I'll have to add more things but I was wondering if I can claim just 2 sticks of "gillbot3x2GB DDR3-1333 Ram" because I don't need the third stick. Thanks


----------



## gillbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *da tick 07*


I'll have to add more things but I was wondering if I can claim just 2 sticks of "gillbot3x2GB DDR3-1333 Ram" because I don't need the third stick. Thanks


I don't want to break the set, but feel free to make a claim and relist the spare stick. It's just more hassle for me having to ship twice and not to mention, someone may want the triple channel set in the mean time.


----------



## da tick 07

After PMs with gillbot I am taking all 3 sticks for a total of 8.5c


----------



## gillbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *da tick 07;15275489*
> After PMs with gillbot I am taking all 3 sticks for a total of 8.5c


Acknowledged and i'll get them shipped with a receipt scanned asap.


----------



## gillbot

Receipt for the 3x2gb DDR3


----------



## xd_1771

Would like to cancel the 2GB DDR3 SODIMM claim, as my dad's netbook randomly started working.


----------



## gillbot

When are we going to get an update? I've submitted more items, would like some removed, have a deal in progress with da tick 07 and have a completed deal for the case with xyztynz.


----------



## racer86

ill get an update done in the morning im currently the only one doing them as xd has been busy


----------



## xd_1771

Not just with the FX release moderating actually, but real life has bit me in the butt and with the worst timing ever. I haven't been able to actively mod that much either


----------



## kenolak

I have a box of things that needs to be given away. Most all of it is very old. I may decide to part with a CPU that has held a special place in my heart for many years now, But has been unused for a very long time.

I will take pictures(probably half dusty but will confirm as working or offer as true freebies w/ shipping) and make a list of things to submit this weekend.


----------



## racer86

*Update*

*User gillbot* has added the following to storage and accessories categories

2 port KVM switch with cables - 1c
8gb Sandisk Micro SD Card - .5c

gillbot has removed the following

Intel P4 Processor 521 LGA775 supporting HT Technology (1M Cache, 2.80 GHz, 800 MHz FSB)
Intel P4 Processor 531 LGA775 supporting HT Technology (1M Cache, 3.00 GHz, 800 MHz FSB)
4x512MB DDR2 PC2-4200 RAM

-3.5c

*User christian_piper* has added the following to cooling supplies/cables/memory categories

1x SilentX 80mm fan 11 dba 18 cfm - .25c
New 2.5G AS ceramique TIM - .5c
2 silver angled SATAII cables 16in - .25c ea
2x SATA cables 16 in- Yellow and Black - .25c ea
1x DDR 512 MB 333 Corsair RAM - .5c

*User xyztynz* has removed the following

2 Antec 3 Speed Blue LED Fan

-1.5c

Also all claims have been moved and credits adjusted accordingly


----------



## christian_piper

I would like to claim thrasherht's Sony Clie NX73V.

Also I would like to claim Belial's Coolermaster Blademaster 120MM fan PWM [Hyper 212+ model?]

Thanks!


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christian_piper;15307901*
> I would like to claim thrasherht's Sony Clie NX73V.
> 
> Also I would like to claim Belial's Coolermaster Blademaster 120MM fan PWM [Hyper 212+ model?]
> 
> Thanks!


haha you want that POS. Don't worry, it works fine.
Just PM me your details, and I will collect all the stuff for the thing and find a box for it.


----------



## gillbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *racer86*


*Update*

*User gillbot* has added the following to storage and accessories categories

2 port KVM switch with cables - 1c
8gb Sandisk Micro SD Card - .5c

gillbot has removed the following

Intel P4 Processor 521 LGA775 supporting HT Technology (1M Cache, 2.80 GHz, 800 MHz FSB)
Intel P4 Processor 531 LGA775 supporting HT Technology (1M Cache, 3.00 GHz, 800 MHz FSB)
4x512MB DDR2 PC2-4200 RAM

-3.5c

*User christian_piper* has added the following to cooling supplies/cables/memory categories

1x SilentX 80mm fan 11 dba 18 cfm - .25c
New 2.5G AS ceramique TIM - .5c
2 silver angled SATAII cables 16in - .25c ea
2x SATA cables 16 in- Yellow and Black - .25c ea
1x DDR 512 MB 333 Corsair RAM - .5c

*User xyztynz* has removed the following

2 Antec 3 Speed Blue LED Fan

-1.5c

Also all claims have been moved and credits adjusted accordingly


MUCH thanks for your time and effort here!


----------



## da tick 07

I would like to verify that I have received the memory from gillbot. I have yet to test it but still


----------



## gillbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *racer86*


*Update*

*User gillbot* has added the following to storage and accessories categories

2 port KVM switch with cables - 1c
8gb Sandisk Micro SD Card - .5c

gillbot has removed the following

Intel P4 Processor 521 LGA775 supporting HT Technology (1M Cache, 2.80 GHz, 800 MHz FSB)
Intel P4 Processor 531 LGA775 supporting HT Technology (1M Cache, 3.00 GHz, 800 MHz FSB)
4x512MB DDR2 PC2-4200 RAM

-3.5c


The spreadsheet is still showing the P4's and ram?


----------



## dutchgenius

quick question - If I have some credits and am tight on cash, is there a chance I can trade a credit or two to the person I am requesting items from to have them pay for shipping? just a thought.


----------



## da tick 07

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dutchgenius*


quick question - If I have some credits and am tight on cash, is there a chance I can trade a credit or two to the person I am requesting items from to have them pay for shipping? just a thought.


That seems do-able. The mods would have to approve but I think they should. I would PM one just to make sure but paying 3.5c instead of 2.5c to include shipping is completely reasonable


----------



## gillbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *da tick 07*


That seems do-able. The mods would have to approve but I think they should. I would PM one just to make sure but paying 3.5c instead of 2.5c to include shipping is completely reasonable


If the sender would be ok with it. I think the credit amount should be up to the buyer and seller to agree upon.


----------



## dutchgenius

okay, i would like to claim dlee7283's 2 120mm black case fans (1.5 total credits). I will confirm with him (via PM) if he is willing to take payment in credits for the shipping. I have 1.5 available.


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dutchgenius*


okay, i would like to claim dlee7283's 2 120mm black case fans (1.5 total credits). I will confirm with him (via PM) if he is willing to take payment in credits for the shipping. I have 1.5 available.


The 2 120mm fans were claimed by morgofborg and sent out last week


----------



## dutchgenius

okay, now searching for something else to spend my credits on. I am going to try and claim pioneerisloud's 120mm fan, and we both live in WA so shipping should be minimal. PM'ing now.


----------



## dlee7283

I am one of the admins of the spreadsheet yet I can't edit it tonight for some reason


----------



## xd_1771

dlee: You should be able to edit both. Check your e-mail?

I haven't been able to test my 7300 yet (I'm that busy) but I anticipate I will be able to soon.


----------



## da tick 07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlee7283;15324826*
> I am one of the admins of the spreadsheet yet I can't edit it tonight for some reason


You haven't PMed me back about the memory. Do you not want it anymore?


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *da tick 07;15328525*
> You haven't PMed me back about the memory. Do you not want it anymore?


PM sent









also I was going to put up this IDE to SATA adapter.

I have heard it works for some IDE hard drives, but it is mostly for plugging into a motherboard's IDE slot so u can have SATA on older boards. Also would be great for someone who only has 2 SATA ports on their mobo but could use another one


















hopefully it should be worth .75 credits


----------



## racer86

^i would put it at maby .5 there only $5 new


----------



## pioneerisloud

Sigh, STILL no word on the Socket A combo. Been almost a month of me waiting for a shipping quote.


----------



## xd_1771

I'm sure most of you have seen the news. As I am stepping down from mod for personal reasons, I am also stepping down as a manger on the Swap Meet.

We're going to need someone to take over the first post and maintain the club in my place.

I'm also taking down the video card I posted, by the way, as I need to raise actual cash for both a new purchase and a project, and someone apparently wants to buy my card; I may take down some more items.

You'll still see me on the forum and on Swap Meet, but with a passive presence.


----------



## racer86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


Sigh, STILL no word on the Socket A combo. Been almost a month of me waiting for a shipping quote.


I had pmed him about the combo a week or 2 ago and he said he was in contact with you about it i will send him another pm regarding this.

Quote:



I'm sure most of you have seen the news. As I am stepping down from mod for personal reasons, I am also stepping down as a manger on the Swap Meet.

We're going to need someone to take over the first post and maintain the club in my place.

I'm also taking down the video card I posted, by the way, as I need to raise actual cash for both a new purchase and a project, and someone apparently wants to buy my card; I may take down some more items.

You'll still see me on the forum and on Swap Meet, but with a passive presence.


hate to see you go as a mod and from the swapmeet man you really helped make the swapmeet what it is today

Quote:



quick question - If I have some credits and am tight on cash, is there a chance I can trade a credit or two to the person I am requesting items from to have them pay for shipping? just a thought.


I dont see that being a problem aslong as the sender is ok with it and you can agree on a credit amount

all claimed items have been moved and credits adjusted appropriately


----------



## dlee7283

I am really sad to see XD retire as he goes above and beyond his duties in anything he puts his mind into. Hopefully he will still be a presence around here.

I will be talking with fellow admin racer86 in the next few days in how we can get a future system in place as well as build on what XD has already done.

I am hoping by November 1st we can have a "clean slate" so to speak, where people keep their credits but we can also get rid of some of the excess bulk on the list no one will probably claim.


----------



## dlee7283

As for CPU's I am going to recommend that 2 of Moparman's many P4 processors be taken down as we have an abundance of Pentium 4's that don't seem to be moving. Also I am going to talk with racer in a rule that no more Pentium 4's or older be accepted after November 1st. Socket 939 are iffy but as long as we have a few on the list I don't want to put any more on there unless it's a dual core variant.We also want to encourage more LGA775 and Socket AM2 processors to be put up.

As for motherboards I recommend that all broken motherboards are removed as well as the Celeron 1GHZ/Motherboard combo and the Socket 370 boards, they are just too old. Nothing before Socket 462/478 be accepted from now on.

As for the RAM, no more DDR as we have too much unclaimed for it in the desktop and laptop sector. DDR2 only after this point.

As for optical storage, I am going to recommend no more floppy drives or CD drives be accepted.
As for cables I am going to take down some of triangles sata cables as he has too many credits for basically items that come with every motherboard.

Thoughts?


----------



## racer86

I think there should just be a limit placed on how many are allowed on the SS at one time. I know for a fact ill be claiming some of those pentium 4s/Celerons when i get my dice/LN2 pot in a month or two









Same for memory just limit the amount of ddr allowed up at one time (except for 1gb sticks and ECC server ram those are still pretty useable)

I agree with the motherboards or perhaps anything under socket 775/AM2 allowed but no credits recieved untill they ship


----------



## christian_piper

Just a suggestion in case anyone finds it helpful: Perhaps the older items (DDR and earlier ram, pre 775 processors/motherboards, etc) could be put into a new section on the spreadsheet labeled legacy? And credits recieved/required for legacy items could be adjusted and much lower.


----------



## Markeh

Disagree with the DDR rule. No more DDR of module size 256MB or less, perhaps.

Other than that, it seems fine.


----------



## dlee7283

ok 512 ram DDR ram from this point on, nothing lower

no motherboards below 462/478 from this point on

no more Pentium 4's until a majority are claimed. More Socket 462/745/939 are fine as we are lacking in those.

no floppy drives or CD Drives. CDRW and DVD-Rom or better

also some items will be taken down that have been on here too long and havent been claimed. I dont want to cheat people out of credits, but some stuff here is basically goodwill type stuff.


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:



Originally Posted by *christian_piper*


Just a suggestion in case anyone finds it helpful: Perhaps the older items (DDR and earlier ram, pre 775 processors/motherboards, etc) could be put into a new section on the spreadsheet labeled legacy? And credits recieved/required for legacy items could be adjusted and much lower.


I will get a legacy section going by November 1st.


----------



## racer86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dlee7283*


I will get a legacy section going by November 1st.


I like the idea of a legacy section we could then allow all older items and just place a limit on them


----------



## da tick 07

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dlee7283*


ok 512 ram DDR ram from this point on, nothing lower

no motherboards below 462/478 from this point on

no more Pentium 4's until a majority are claimed. More Socket 462/745/939 are fine as we are lacking in those.

no floppy drives or CD Drives. CDRW and DVD-Rom or better

also some items will be taken down that have been on here too long and havent been claimed. I dont want to cheat people out of credits, but some stuff here is basically goodwill type stuff.


I think CD drives should be allowed as long as they are sata. I know there are a bunch of drives up and they are all IDE as I have PMed the owners since I am looking for sata drives


----------



## Onions

or make tyhe legacxy drive credits on shipment


----------



## pioneerisloud

Still awaiting shipping information for that Socket A combo....


----------



## gillbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *christian_piper*


Just a suggestion in case anyone finds it helpful: Perhaps the older items (DDR and earlier ram, pre 775 processors/motherboards, etc) could be put into a new section on the spreadsheet labeled legacy? And credits recieved/required for legacy items could be adjusted and much lower.


Just put up a legacy section and as stated below, make it credit only after they are claimed/shipped/received.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *racer86*


I like the idea of a legacy section we could then allow all older items and just place a limit on them


yep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Onions*


or make tyhe legacxy drive credits on shipment


this ^

Maybe there could be a wanted section too, that way if there is something legacy or obscure you could put in a request. someone might have it but may not put it up because they dont think anyone would want it.


----------



## drnilly007

How much would theamdman's pci fax modem's cost in credits?


----------



## dlee7283

ok I added 2 AMD Socket A processors for .25 credits a piece, added a Radeon x300 video card that supports Windows 7 32/64 for .5 credits

also working on organizing the spreadsheet.


----------



## gillbot

is the x300 PCIe?


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gillbot;15368583*
> is the x300 PCIe?


yes, here is a pic of it


----------



## gillbot

I will claim dlee's x300


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drnilly007*


How much would theamdman's pci fax modem's cost in credits?


I think it's .25 for both

I also have 2 if u need them, one is a Lucent Winmodem which I think works with Vista/Win7


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


Still awaiting shipping information for that Socket A combo....










If he doesn't respond soon I will remove his credits for the item.

Also if ur needing a Socket A setup I have everything except the motherboard

I have a XP 2500, some DDR ram along with a HSF for it, also have a 80gig hard drive somewhere


----------



## Markeh

I might be able to put up a Socket A setup if interested.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dlee7283*


If he doesn't respond soon I will remove his credits for the item.

Also if ur needing a Socket A setup I have everything except the motherboard

I have a XP 2500, some DDR ram along with a HSF for it, also have a 80gig hard drive somewhere


I just need some sort of system to play media back on my TV. My frankenrig build isn't enough (P4 Northwood 2.2GHz, 512MB DDR200, 6600 AGP, OEM board). It's mostly just standard definition DVD Rips (made myself, or downloaded from being lazy....I do own the discs).


----------



## gillbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


I just need some sort of system to play media back on my TV. My frankenrig build isn't enough (P4 Northwood 2.2GHz, 512MB DDR200, 6600 AGP, OEM board). It's mostly just standard definition DVD Rips (made myself, or downloaded from being lazy....I do own the discs).


That should play them ok, I used a 1.6GHz Atom which is about as powerful as a PIII and it played back standard definition DVD's fine with 2gb ram and it's onboard video.

Maybe try more ram, or grab one of the ~3GHz s775 P4 setups from the OP and load it with some ram.


----------



## Markeh

I've got a 2GHz Northwood P4 box here, 1GB of RAM, on the Intel integrated graphics (865G - don't quote me on that), on an OEM board, and that plays back DVDs fine.. Don't know about DVD rips but I imagine it would (is there much difference between playing back through DVD and locally on VLC?)

For reference, it's a Compaq D510 SFF.


----------



## da tick 07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud;15373185*
> I just need some sort of system to play media back on my TV. My frankenrig build isn't enough (P4 Northwood 2.2GHz, 512MB DDR200, 6600 AGP, OEM board). It's mostly just standard definition DVD Rips (made myself, or downloaded from being lazy....I do own the discs).


I actually have gotten stutter with a i7 920, 6gb ram, gts 250 playing back rips. Once I got a 1tb f3 it stopped


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


I just need some sort of system to play media back on my TV. My frankenrig build isn't enough (P4 Northwood 2.2GHz, 512MB DDR200, 6600 AGP, OEM board). It's mostly just standard definition DVD Rips (made myself, or downloaded from being lazy....I do own the discs).


I dont think the Socket A setup was going to be much of a stepup from that.

I think the key for watching DVD's in a HTPC is using a program like PowerDVD which supports AVIVO/PureVideo in the program itself.

You just really need to invest in a good AGP card when it comes down to it.


----------



## dlee7283

Also wanted to let people know that if your looking for a HTPC setup for cheap pickup one of the AMD64 939 CPU's from this thread along with this board

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ASRock-939A7...#ht_3097wt_952

it is socket 939, but has the newer 785g chipset along with 4200 graphics and HDMI out.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dlee7283*


Also wanted to let people know that if your looking for a HTPC setup for cheap pickup one of the AMD64 939 CPU's from this thread along with this board

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ASRock-939A7...#ht_3097wt_952

it is socket 939, but has the newer 785g chipset along with 4200 graphics and HDMI out.


If I were to spend money on it, I'd buy a cheap 760G board (DDR3 support if possible) and a Sempron 140. That's the problem, I don't have cash to throw at it.

My current rig (Frankenrig) can do it fine in XP using VLC (just tested). So I'm honestly thinking its a CPU / RAM issue, that's why I was wanting a Socket A setup. That, and I miss Socket A....was a fun socket.


----------



## LoneWolf15

PiL, sorry I haven't gotten back to you. Between work and freelance gigs, I barely have enough time for dinner and bed.

I'll weigh everything out tomorrow and PM you Once again, I apologize.


----------



## Djmatrix32

Hey Dlee the 5 256MB PC2700 DDR-333Mhz DIMMs i posted is Desktop not laptop ram.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15*


PiL, sorry I haven't gotten back to you. Between work and freelance gigs, I barely have enough time for dinner and bed.

I'll weigh everything out tomorrow and PM you Once again, I apologize.


I've got the cash to cover this shipping in hand right now, so now would be the time to do it....before I blow my cash elsewhere again.


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32;15414295*
> Hey Dlee the 5 256MB PC2700 DDR-333Mhz DIMMs i posted is Desktop not laptop ram.


ok I will fix it, confused since you used DIMMS which makes me think of laptop ram









also I am going to list a AMD Athlon Neo 2650e AM2 15w processor.


----------



## LoneWolf15

Pio, I sent you the shipping details. If you are still interested, I'm also throwing in an inexpensive AGP graphics card to round out the bundle and give you something to go with.


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dlee7283*


ok I will fix it, confused since you used DIMMS which makes me think of laptop ram









also I am going to list a AMD Athlon Neo 2650e AM2 15w processor.


Its my bad


----------



## dlee7283

anyone want to claim this AM2 Athlon Neo 15w processor?

My friend is about to go into the army and he is going to ship it to someone for me but he won't be able to ship after Tuesday so act fast, its only 1 credit and he ships to US only.


----------



## Markeh

you have no idea how much I would love to claim it, but I'm not US, and until I hit 35 rep, I have no credits.

I would quite literally kill for a dual core AM2 CPU for an MSI K9N6SGM-V right now.


----------



## da tick 07

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dlee7283*


anyone want to claim this AM2 Athlon Neo 15w processor?

My friend is about to go into the army and he is going to ship it to someone for me but he won't be able to ship after Tuesday so act fast, its only 1 credit and he ships to US only.


I wish I have an amd motherboard but everything I have is intel :/


----------



## kevinf

Offering:
2 stock AMD heatsinks w/ fans.
Phenom II X4 and Phenom II X6, both with heatpipes, don't know which is which. One is Foxconn, one is AVC (Z7UH40Q001). Never used. New in box. Good upgrade for Athlon II users.


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:



Originally Posted by *da tick 07*


I wish I have an amd motherboard but everything I have is intel :/


no prob, also received your ram, better than I even expected, thank you!


----------



## gillbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dlee7283*


anyone want to claim this AM2 Athlon Neo 15w processor?

My friend is about to go into the army and he is going to ship it to someone for me but he won't be able to ship after Tuesday so act fast, its only 1 credit and he ships to US only.


i'm tempted to, but I doubt i'd use it. I'd suspect it doesn't fare too well with 1080p playback?


----------



## xd_1771

^ Not if you use it with, say, 785G chipset.
I plan to finish an ownership transfer this afternoon...


----------



## da tick 07

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dlee7283*


no prob, also received your ram, better than I even expected, thank you!


If I said it was OCZ gold I probably would have gotten more credits. Oh well! Glad you're using it.


----------



## gillbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


^ Not if you use it with, say, 785G chipset.
I plan to finish an ownership transfer this afternoon...


Nope, an old M2R32-MVP which is AMD 580x.


----------



## christian_piper

Still waiting for any communication regarding the fan I am claiming:
Cooling suppliesBelialCoolermaster Blademaster 120MM fan PWM [Hyper 212+ model?]

If there is not anything known about the status of this item I would like to remove my claim.

Thanks!


----------



## kevinf

according to a pm from onions, his ddr2 ram is already gone. ;(


----------



## LostKauz

I have a Zalman performa you can add to the list

Sent from my SCH-R880 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grath

I have submitted forms for stuff I would like to add to the swap meet. Quite a while ago


----------



## da tick 07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thermaltake;15480810*
> I have submitted forms for stuff I would like to add to the swap meet. Quite a while ago


Things are backed up and we lost a main contributor to the swap meet. Took a while to get my stuff up there too


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *da tick 07;15480913*
> Things are backed up and we lost a main contributor to the swap meet. Took a while to get my stuff up there too


Hey guys sorry I haven't been around my little bro is back on leave from the military I will get a full update done tonight or in the morning


----------



## gillbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gillbot*


I will claim dlee's x300


Dlee's card has arrived, thanks!


----------



## drnilly007

I would like to claim dlee's socket a 2600 cpu


----------



## gillbot

I would like to claim:
Quote:


> DDR3 Laptop Memoryda tick 074GB PC3-10600 DDR3 SO-DIMM Ram (HP OEM)


----------



## hexxik

shouldn't older ram be more valuable?


----------



## gillbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hexxik*


shouldn't older ram be more valuable?


Not hardly, SDRAM is basically throw away and much laptop DDR2 is as well. Most people are migrating to DDR3 but there are some holding on to desktop DDR2.


----------



## dlee7283

sorry for the lack of updates guys, I am going to work on the spreadsheet heavily this weekend.


----------



## racer86

Things should be back to normal in a day or so for me and i will begin regular updates this weekend as well

Sorry for the lack of updates guys


----------



## racer86

*Update:*

*User christian_piper* has claimed thrasherht's Sony Clie NX73V and Belial's Coolermaster Blademaster 120MM fan PWM [Hyper 212+ model?]

*User gillbot* has claimed dlee's x300

*User drnilly007* has claimed dlee's socket A 2600 cpu

all other spreadsheet items have been updated

Big thanks to dlee for getting this taken care of it is much appreciated









Things have calmed down for me again so I should be back to doing regular updates now


----------



## christian_piper

I would actually like to remove my claim on "Belial's Coolermaster Blademaster 120MM fan PWM [Hyper 212+ model?]" - there had been no communication, and it would be nice if someone could find it if the account is still active. Thanks!


----------



## da tick 07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christian_piper;15610237*
> I would actually like to remove my claim on "Belial's Coolermaster Blademaster 120MM fan PWM [Hyper 212+ model?]" - there had been no communication, and it would be nice if someone could find it if the account is still active. Thanks!


if you search the name and go to their profile it will tell you the last time that the person has signed on


----------



## racer86

*To all swapmeet users*

Alright guys I will be sending out a mass PM to all users who have items available on the swapmeet to verify that their items are still available. This pm *MUST* be responded to 10 days from today or your items will be taken down and credits removed (credits for already shipped items will NOT be removed, only credits received for items currently available)

Im doing this in response to the several instances weve had recently of users either not responding or not being around any more.

also christian_piper i will remove your claim on Belial's Coolermaster Blademaster 120MM fan PWM [Hyper 212+ model?]


----------



## gillbot

Replied, but i'd like to note that many people rely on the board sending an email when they get a PM and there have been times where i've gotten a PM then I get the email notification DAYS later.


----------



## Markeh

Due to the upcoming 24 hour downtime, might be an idea to extend it by a day.


----------



## racer86

That's a good idea I had forgotten about the downtime thanks

Also I understand that sometimes it takes a few days for pm emails thus the week and a half resopnce timeout think that 10to days is plenty also it will take time to clean everything up on the as so its not like their stuff will disappear exactly at midnight


----------



## Scorpion49

Just discovered this thing, such a great idea!

I'm adding a motherboard I haven't been able to sell. Its a Gigabyte P67A-UD3-B3, might as well be brand new.


----------



## drnilly007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Just discovered this thing, such a great idea!
> 
> I'm adding a motherboard I haven't been able to sell. Its a Gigabyte P67A-UD3-B3, might as well be brand new.


I would like to claim the motherboard.


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> I would like to claim the motherboard.


you do not have the credits to claim this board currently

also remember guys you cannot claim anything untill it is updated onto the spreadsheet and credits are assigned

Also we seem to be having some issues with the submission form so for now all items to be put up will need to be posted in the thread like before

*Update*
*
Scorpion49* has posted a Gigabyte P67A-UD3-B3 in the motherboard section i am still considering credit value as of right now but expect between atleast 4-5. Its a P67 overclocking board with sli/crossfire capabilities


----------



## gillbot

I would like to claim the GA-P67A-UD3-B3 if it is available.


----------



## Onions

i get second dibs on it also i will be adding a 240mmm radiator


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> i get second dibs on it also i will be adding a 240mmm radiator


might claim that radiator what condition is it in?

Also I have posted up a Pentium D 915 2.8ghz


----------



## gillbot

What would ddr2 FBDimms fetch in credits? I have a 2GB set (4x512MB) pulled from a server but not sure if anyone here could even use them.


----------



## Onions

my rad is in good condition just needs a paint job ive even managed to tap it already so maybe for another credit i can colour it red or black


----------



## gillbot

What about a Sound Blaster Xfi Xtreme?

EDIT: I went ahead and submitted it.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gillbot*
> 
> I would like to claim the GA-P67A-UD3-B3 if it is available.


It is available. Confirming your claim on the board, I might be able to get it out today if I can find a box that fits.


----------



## drnilly007

how many credits do I have then I should have enough, also claim I had on dlee's 2600 CPU is a no go
I can also put up a mini Sata to sata adapter which is sleeved and very nice.


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> how many credits do I have then I should have enough, also claim I had on dlee's 2600 CPU is a no go
> I can also put up a mini Sata to sata adapter which is sleeved and very nice.


last i checked you were at 1.5 credits i believe. you would needed 3 more credits inorder to claim that board


----------



## Scorpion49

The Gigabyte P67A-UD3-B3 board is going to gillbot, he was the first to post after the update to the spreadsheet as per the rules. I will be shipping it today so a receipt will be up in a few hours.

EDIT: heres the receipt


----------



## drnilly007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> how many credits do I have then I should have enough, also claim I had on dlee's 2600 CPU is a no go
> I can also put up a mini Sata to sata adapter which is sleeved and very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> last i checked you were at 1.5 credits i believe. you would needed 3 more credits inorder to claim that board
Click to expand...

I should have mre than that . I have 2 games, one CPU cooler, wc'ing setup, wireless LAN mini pci e card, plus the mini sata to sata adapter...


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> I should have mre than that . I have 2 games, one CPU cooler, wc'ing setup, wireless LAN mini pci e card, plus the mini sata to sata adapter...


only .25 credit have been taken away from you because of the 256mb ddr laptop ram being too old for anyone to claim around here. Everything else you had on the list was viable and kept so double check your points. then PM me with the correct number added up.

Also I assume you don't want the Athlon XP 2600 anymore?

I have taken down the 2650e and added a Sempron 3000 Socket 939 and Sempron 3100 Socket 754.


----------



## christian_piper

If possible, I would still like to remove my claim on "Coolermaster Blademaster 120MM fan PWM [Hyper 212+ model?]"

Thanks!


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christian_piper*
> 
> If possible, I would still like to remove my claim on "Coolermaster Blademaster 120MM fan PWM [Hyper 212+ model?]"
> Thanks!


were the .75 credits taken away when u claimed it or is the current point total correct?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Two things....

1) Some of the stuff I've put up have disappeared. Fans I think.
2) Not sure, but do I have enough credits to claim a board, CPU, and GPU?

I still need something for my TV for Netflix usage. Needs to be a Pentium D or better. I looked on the list, and couldn't really make out if there was enough stuff there to make it work.


----------



## gillbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Two things....
> 
> 1) Some of the stuff I've put up have disappeared. Fans I think.
> 2) Not sure, but do I have enough credits to claim a board, CPU, and GPU?
> 
> I still need something for my TV for Netflix usage. Needs to be a Pentium D or better. I looked on the list, and couldn't really make out if there was enough stuff there to make it work.


I can hook you up with something if you need it. I have a P4, mobo and ram that I was going to list as a combo. If you can't piece something together let me know and i'll get it listed. I never bothered since I wasn't sure anyone would claim it. I had a bunch of P4's and ram listed that I took down because there was zero interest and many others had similar items listed.

*EDIT: The P67 mobo from Scorpion49 arrived today.*


----------



## ShatteringBlue

Put in some stuff, I think it's enough to claim COD4, I'll wait for updates.


----------



## dlee7283

I am listing 2 Pentium Dual Core e2140's . Tested both in an Emachine .Each worth 1.25 credits a piece. Can't claim both.

I know could easily sell each of these for 20 a piece but I like the spirit of this thread and the people who actually appreciate it. Hopefully some people will start putting stuff of "real value" on here for the holidays. I feel like I ship the most out of anyone on this thread because I chose to put greed aside and post stuff people here actually want.


----------



## racer86

Im moving to a laptop system here on blackfriday and getting rid of most of my computer stuff so I may have a few nice things to throw up here in a few weeks


----------



## tvm777

Hi
i want to claim the xyztynz
Peripherals
ASUS Travelite HS-1000W Wireless Headset


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gillbot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Two things....
> 
> 1) Some of the stuff I've put up have disappeared. Fans I think.
> 2) Not sure, but do I have enough credits to claim a board, CPU, and GPU?
> 
> I still need something for my TV for Netflix usage. Needs to be a Pentium D or better. I looked on the list, and couldn't really make out if there was enough stuff there to make it work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can hook you up with something if you need it. I have a P4, mobo and ram that I was going to list as a combo. If you can't piece something together let me know and i'll get it listed. I never bothered since I wasn't sure anyone would claim it. I had a bunch of P4's and ram listed that I took down because there was zero interest and many others had similar items listed.
> 
> *EDIT: The P67 mobo from Scorpion49 arrived today.*
Click to expand...

I THINK my use requires a Pentium D or Athlon x2 as a minimum. Netflix can be quite a CPU hog. Is it a 775 mobo, and will it take a low end C2D by chance, or even a PD?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlee7283*
> 
> I am listing 2 Pentium Dual Core e2140's . Tested both in an Emachine .Each worth 1.25 credits a piece. Can't claim both.
> 
> I know could easily sell each of these for 20 a piece but I like the spirit of this thread and the people who actually appreciate it. Hopefully some people will start putting stuff of "real value" on here for the holidays. I feel like I ship the most out of anyone on this thread because I chose to put greed aside and post stuff people here actually want.


I'd like to claim one of the e2140's...if there's a board on the list that'll work with it (or if gillbot's board would work with it). That would be an absolutely perfect CPU for my uses.

My biggest thing, I don't want to claim something that I can't use, know what I mean? And I only want parts that will work for a Netflix / HTPC build...which really won't take a whole bunch.









Anyway, let me know you two. Or if somebody can help me understand the stupid layout. I know I've got credits. I've got a few new parts I could put in too if need be for more credits (a 775 Celeron D, some DDR2, a DVDRW, and a HDD). Depends all on what I'll need to keep to make the machine work. The rest of my parts would be going up though.


----------



## gillbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> I THINK my use requires a Pentium D or Athlon x2 as a minimum. Netflix can be quite a CPU hog. Is it a 775 mobo, and will it take a low end C2D by chance, or even a PD?
> I'd like to claim one of the e2140's...if there's a board on the list that'll work with it (or if gillbot's board would work with it). That would be an absolutely perfect CPU for my uses.
> My biggest thing, I don't want to claim something that I can't use, know what I mean? And I only want parts that will work for a Netflix / HTPC build...which really won't take a whole bunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, let me know you two. Or if somebody can help me understand the stupid layout. I know I've got credits. I've got a few new parts I could put in too if need be for more credits (a 775 Celeron D, some DDR2, a DVDRW, and a HDD). Depends all on what I'll need to keep to make the machine work. The rest of my parts would be going up though.


Well, I have this board: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128316
Has 2GB ram and a P4 640 3.2GHz HT I think.

It was my old HTPC so it plays video fine, can do lower end games and it supports SLI. It's no high end machine for sure but would suit someone's needs. I'd rather list it up if someone is going to use it as opposed to tossing it into a generic freebie thread and only have people ***** at me because I won't ship to them for free like my last thread.

I was going to list up a Asrock G31M-S R2.0 but as of my last test, I couldn't get it to post. Not sure if it's a board, ram or CPU issue at this point so I need to troubleshoot it first.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gillbot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> I THINK my use requires a Pentium D or Athlon x2 as a minimum. Netflix can be quite a CPU hog. Is it a 775 mobo, and will it take a low end C2D by chance, or even a PD?
> I'd like to claim one of the e2140's...if there's a board on the list that'll work with it (or if gillbot's board would work with it). That would be an absolutely perfect CPU for my uses.
> My biggest thing, I don't want to claim something that I can't use, know what I mean? And I only want parts that will work for a Netflix / HTPC build...which really won't take a whole bunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, let me know you two. Or if somebody can help me understand the stupid layout. I know I've got credits. I've got a few new parts I could put in too if need be for more credits (a 775 Celeron D, some DDR2, a DVDRW, and a HDD). Depends all on what I'll need to keep to make the machine work. The rest of my parts would be going up though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I have this board: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128316
> Has 2GB ram and a P4 640 3.2GHz HT I think.
> 
> It was my old HTPC so it plays video fine, can do lower end games and it supports SLI. It's no high end machine for sure but would suit someone's needs. I'd rather list it up if someone is going to use it as opposed to tossing it into a generic freebie thread and only have people ***** at me because I won't ship to them for free like my last thread.
> 
> I was going to list up a Asrock G31M-S R2.0 but as of my last test, I couldn't get it to post. Not sure if it's a board, ram or CPU issue at this point so I need to troubleshoot it first.
Click to expand...

Do I have enough credits to claim that minus the CPU, and dlee's e2140?







If not, how about just the above setup?


----------



## gillbot

I put it in the submission, it should be listed soon I hope. Though, I haven't seen my other items hit the list yet and it's been a while since I submitted them.


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gillbot*
> 
> I put it in the submission, it should be listed soon I hope. Though, I haven't seen my other items hit the list yet and it's been a while since I submitted them.


Unless Dlee has taken them off of there i think the submission form is still broken as per my last update if you post the items in the thread like before ill get it updated


----------



## gillbot

I didn't see that update about the spreadsheet, but they were posted in the thread too.
http://www.overclock.net/t/931139/the-swap-meet/1880#post_15656917

Anyway, I have added:

2GB DDR3-1333 SODIMM
a Sound Blaster Xfi Xtreme
Gigabyte GA-8N-SLI + 2GB Ram + P4 640 w/ HT


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gillbot*
> 
> I didn't see that update about the spreadsheet, but they were posted in the thread too.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/931139/the-swap-meet/1880#post_15656917
> 
> Anyway, I have added:
> 
> 2GB DDR3-1333 SODIMM
> a Sound Blaster Xfi Xtreme
> Gigabyte GA-8N-SLI + 2GB Ram + P4 640 w/ HT


And I'm placing claim on the board, RAM, and maybe the CPU (or dlee's e2140, up to dlee). Maybe the sound card...depends on if I have the credits for it.









Oh, I remember now. I had a claim out on an Athlon XP setup. I wish to remove that claim, I haven't heard back from dude in like 3 months. That, and that machine isn't QUITE enough power to do Netflix.


----------



## gillbot

Per the rules, I don't think you can claim until the announcement is made that they have been listed.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gillbot*
> 
> Per the rules, I don't think you can claim until the announcement is made that they have been listed.


Well fine.







I just want to make sure someone else doesn't swoop in and grab stuff that I could really use.







I'm about to drop kick this stupid Frankenrig.....







It doesn't even play Netflix.


----------



## ShatteringBlue

Well, seeing as the submission form isn't working out well, I'll submit these:

(1) Netgear WNA3100 USB Wifi Adapter (Really nice, I don't have it need anymore since I got a laptop now)

(1) 1GB DDR2-666MHz RAM. In working condition.

(2) 2GB DDR2-800MHz RAM. Unknown condition.

(1) 512MB DDR2 RAM. Working.

(1) Trine. Steam Key

(1) Portal w/ CD Key.


----------



## Markeh

This is incredibly frustrating, as there's several items I would love to claim (such as the 2GB DDR3 sodimm - perfect for my father's Eee PC, and the wireless adapter), but I don't have enough credits for them I don't think, and I can't use mine till I get 35 rep. aaargh.

I will sort through my stuff at the weekend and put more up.


----------



## tvm777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gillbot*
> 
> I didn't see that update about the spreadsheet, but they were posted in the thread too.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/931139/the-swap-meet/1880#post_15656917
> Anyway, I have added:
> 2GB DDR3-1333 SODIMM
> a Sound Blaster Xfi Xtreme
> Gigabyte GA-8N-SLI + 2GB Ram + P4 640 w/ HT


gillbot, i want to claim your X-fi, i needed one baddly


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tvm777*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gillbot*
> 
> I didn't see that update about the spreadsheet, but they were posted in the thread too.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/931139/the-swap-meet/1880#post_15656917
> Anyway, I have added:
> 2GB DDR3-1333 SODIMM
> a Sound Blaster Xfi Xtreme
> Gigabyte GA-8N-SLI + 2GB Ram + P4 640 w/ HT
> 
> 
> 
> gillbot, i want to claim your X-fi, i needed one baddly
Click to expand...

I think I already claimed it.


----------



## gillbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tvm777*
> 
> gillbot, i want to claim your X-fi, i needed one baddly


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> I think I already claimed it.


Can't be claimed until the announcement is made that it has been added.


----------



## gillbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Markeh*
> 
> This is incredibly frustrating, as there's several items I would love to claim (such as the 2GB DDR3 sodimm - perfect for my father's Eee PC, and the wireless adapter), but I don't have enough credits for them I don't think, and I can't use mine till I get 35 rep. aaargh.
> 
> I will sort through my stuff at the weekend and put more up.


If you are talking about my DDR3 2GB SODIMM, i'm willing to bend the rules if the thread managers approve and assuming you DO list up items to eventually cover the credits. Also, shipping may kill it since you are not here in the US.


----------



## Djmatrix32

I am throwing up a 80gb hard drive IDE


----------



## dlee7283

PioneerisLoud can claim that full Gigabyte combo and Soundblaster card but now he doesn't have enough credits to claim the e2140. He is at 0 now

LoneWolf's AthlonXP combo has been taken down and he is also back to 0. If he wishes to resubmit it he can.


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShatteringBlue*
> 
> Well, seeing as the submission form isn't working out well, I'll submit these:
> (1) Netgear WNA3100 USB Wifi Adapter (Really nice, I don't have it need anymore since I got a laptop now)
> (1) 1GB DDR2-666MHz RAM. In working condition.
> (2) 2GB DDR2-800MHz RAM. Unknown condition.
> (1) 512MB DDR2 RAM. Working.
> (1) Trine. Steam Key
> (1) Portal w/ CD Key.


everything was accepted except the 512MB DDR2 ram, u have a total of 5 credits, welcome to the club


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gillbot*
> 
> I didn't see that update about the spreadsheet, but they were posted in the thread too.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/931139/the-swap-meet/1880#post_15656917
> Anyway, I have added:
> 2GB DDR3-1333 SODIMM
> a Sound Blaster Xfi Xtreme
> Gigabyte GA-8N-SLI + 2GB Ram + P4 640 w/ HT


all of these have been added

you are now at 16.25 credits, highest of anyone by far, thank you for your contributions to this thread









send the Combo along with the Soundblaster to PioneerisLoud, He has rescinded his XP combo claim giving him more points and after claiming your items he is at 0 points.


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tvm777*
> 
> Hi
> i want to claim the xyztynz
> Peripherals
> ASUS Travelite HS-1000W Wireless Headset


you can't claim anything until an item u have listed has shipped.


----------



## ShatteringBlue

I'd like to claim the following:

Call of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare from tvm777

8gb Micro SD Card - gillbot

So I'll be left with 3 points







Cleaning out my house since I'm moving, finding random computer parts, I might put them up later.


----------



## gillbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlee7283*
> 
> all of these have been added
> you are now at 16.25 credits, highest of anyone by far, thank you for your contributions to this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> send the Combo along with the Soundblaster to PioneerisLoud, He has rescinded his XP combo claim giving him more points and after claiming your items he is at 0 points.


I shouldn't be at 16.25, it should be less after claiming the mobo from Scorpion and the 4gb SODIMM from da tick. I think I should be at like 8 or something.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShatteringBlue*
> 
> I'd like to claim the following:
> Call of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare from tvm777
> 8gb Micro SD Card - gillbot
> So I'll be left with 3 points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaning out my house since I'm moving, finding random computer parts, I might put them up later.


Confirming the claim in the micro SD, i'll answer your PM in a second.


----------



## tvm777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlee7283*
> 
> you can't claim anything until an item u have listed has shipped.


Seems like ShatteringBlue has already claim my cd-key,so if i send it, i will be abble to Claim the Headphones?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShatteringBlue*
> 
> I'd like to claim the following:
> Call of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare from tvm777
> 8gb Micro SD Card - gillbot
> So I'll be left with 3 points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaning out my house since I'm moving, finding random computer parts, I might put them up later.


Sure, ill send you the cd-key in PM as you requested









Will be everything ok
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlee7283*
> ??


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlee7283*
> 
> PioneerisLoud can claim that full Gigabyte combo and Soundblaster card but now he doesn't have enough credits to claim the e2140. He is at 0 now
> 
> LoneWolf's AthlonXP combo has been taken down and he is also back to 0. If he wishes to resubmit it he can.


I can accept that.







I can always replace the P4 later on with a lower end C2D, the P4 would at least get it running.


----------



## gillbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> I can accept that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can always replace the P4 later on with a lower end C2D, the P4 would at least get it running.


if the claim is OK and all is well, shoot me a PM so we can work out the shipping details.


----------



## ShatteringBlue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tvm777*
> 
> Seems like ShatteringBlue has already claim my cd-key,so if i send it, i will be abble to Claim the Headphones?
> Sure, ill send you the cd-key in PM as you requested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be everything ok
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dlee7283*
> ??
> 
> 
> 
> He's waiting for a mod to recognize this trade.
Click to expand...


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tvm777*
> 
> Seems like ShatteringBlue has already claim my cd-key,so if i send it, i will be abble to Claim the Headphones?
> Sure, ill send you the cd-key in PM as you requested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be everything ok


Trade recognized, if u want the headphones make sure you are willing to pay the price of shipping from the USA to Peru

also spreadsheet updated


----------



## tvm777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShatteringBlue*
> 
> He's waiting for a mod to recognize this trade.


Im now sending you the scan of the cd and cd-key








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlee7283*
> 
> Trade recognized, if u want the headphones make sure you are willing to pay the price of shipping from the USA to Peru
> also spreadsheet updated


I want the headphones be send to California








will be any problem if i ask shipped to CA 91730?


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tvm777*
> 
> Im now sending you the scan of the cd and cd-key
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want the headphones be send to California
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will be any problem if i ask shipped to CA 91730?


I dont see a problem.


----------



## tvm777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlee7283*
> 
> I dont see a problem.


who usually pays the package? the sender or receiver?


----------



## gillbot

the receiver


----------



## gillbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShatteringBlue*
> 
> I'd like to claim the following:
> Call of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare from tvm777
> 8gb Micro SD Card - gillbot
> So I'll be left with 3 points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaning out my house since I'm moving, finding random computer parts, I might put them up later.


8GB uSD card shipped, i'll scan the receipt shortly.

Receipt:


----------



## dlee7283

I am going to list a combo

ASUS A8N5X 939 NVIDIA nForce4 ATX AMD Motherboard
AMD Athlon 3700
Stock HSF

does not come with IO shield and need a new northbridge Heatsink, otherwise it posts and perfectly.

here is the newegg link to the board

it should be worth 1.5 credits.


----------



## tvm777

Already sent the Cd-key to ShatteringBlue









i want to claim the headphones


----------



## tvm777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlee7283*
> 
> I am going to list a combo
> ASUS A8N5X 939 NVIDIA nForce4 ATX AMD Motherboard
> AMD Athlon 3700
> Stock HSF
> does not come with IO shield and need a new northbridge Heatsink, otherwise it posts and perfectly.
> here is the newegg link to the board
> it should be worth 1.5 credits.


Hmmm, i already wrote to Xyztynz 3 days ago, and he isnt answering any of my messages, and he was online 6 hous ago...
Can you please contact him? As a moderator


----------



## tvm777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShatteringBlue*
> 
> He's waiting for a mod to recognize this trade.


Can you please confirm i already sent you the cd-key?


----------



## ShatteringBlue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tvm777*
> 
> Can you please confirm i already sent you the cd-key?


Received the scanned codes as said


----------



## pioneerisloud

Just awaiting for gillbot to shoot me his paypal addy, and the 3 day wait to get cash from the bank into his paypal on my claim on his 775 / P4 barebones setup with the sound card.


----------



## gillbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Just awaiting for gillbot to shoot me his paypal addy, and the 3 day wait to get cash from the bank into his paypal on my claim on his 775 / P4 barebones setup with the sound card.


PM sent, I thought i sent it earlier in the PM convo but it may have slipped my mind.


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tvm777*
> 
> Hmmm, i already wrote to Xyztynz 3 days ago, and he isnt answering any of my messages, and he was online 6 hous ago...
> Can you please contact him? As a moderator


if he doesnt reply back by Tuesday I will take his credits away for the item, simple enough


----------



## ShatteringBlue

Got the 8gb micro sd from gillbot!


----------



## pioneerisloud

Payment sent to gillbot.


----------



## ShatteringBlue

Claiming the Microsoft Sidewinder x3 mouse from dubz for 1 point.


----------



## dubz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShatteringBlue*
> 
> Claiming the Microsoft Sidewinder x3 mouse from dubz for 1 point.


Tracking # for sidewinder x3


----------



## racer86

Alright so I have let it go an extra few days now so I will be doing the updates on the spreadsheet regarding the PM all of you got from me


----------



## pioneerisloud

Still awaiting tracking number from gillbot.


----------



## gillbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Still awaiting tracking number from gillbot.


been busy with the holiday season
you should have gotten an email with the tracking info

Label/Receipt Number: 9405 9036 9930 0050 7264 45
Expected Delivery Date: November 23, 2011
Class: Priority Mail®
Service(s): Delivery Confirmation™
Insured

i'll scan the receipt as soon as i get a chance

link for the lazy http://trkcnfrm1.smi.usps.com/PTSInternetWeb/InterLabelInquiry.do?origTrackNum=9405%209036%209930%200050%207264%2045


----------



## gillbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gillbot*
> 
> been busy with the holiday season
> you should have gotten an email with the tracking info
> Label/Receipt Number: 9405 9036 9930 0050 7264 45
> Expected Delivery Date: November 23, 2011
> Class: Priority Mail®
> Service(s): Delivery Confirmation™
> Insured
> i'll scan the receipt as soon as i get a chance


Answered my own question:

Code:



Code:


A working tracking number [B][U]OR[/U][/B] a picture/scan of the post office receipt **MUST** be posted in the thread by the sender once the item is sent, or the exchange is void along with the credits the sender had received for sharing the item.

I realized that I can't scan the receipt as I bought the postage online and handed the box to the mailman!! I came in here to ask about the receipt rule in this case but the OP covered it.

*EDIT: FWIW, those using this system I would encourage to use the Email notification system provided by the shipping carrier and advise everyone as a sender/receiver to check their email!!*


----------



## pioneerisloud

Thanks gillbot.







I didn't think it was going to be in my email, but its definitely there.









Will update again tomorrow when it arrives!


----------



## StormX2

I still dont understand this thread


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> I still dont understand this thread


basically the people here swap stuff they dont need for stuff they need.

say I have a graphics card i dont need anymore, someone else might find a use for it. Just as they might have a cpu they dont need anymore that I could use.


----------



## tvm777

Dlee, xyztynz already signed in 1 day ago, and he didnt answer any message, i want so baddly that Asus headphones, is there any way you can message him?
His ignoring my messages :S


----------



## gillbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShatteringBlue*
> 
> Got the 8gb micro sd from gillbot!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gillbot*
> 
> been busy with the holiday season
> you should have gotten an email with the tracking info
> Label/Receipt Number: 9405 9036 9930 0050 7264 45
> Expected Delivery Date: November 23, 2011
> Class: Priority Mail®
> Service(s): Delivery Confirmation™
> Insured
> i'll scan the receipt as soon as i get a chance
> link for the lazy http://trkcnfrm1.smi.usps.com/PTSInternetWeb/InterLabelInquiry.do?origTrackNum=9405%209036%209930%200050%207264%2045


These should be moved to completed no? Plus the Micro SD card is still on the items on offer page and the pending items page. It has been shipped and delivered as seen above.


----------



## tr4656

I'm thinking of posting some extra XM3s I have. How much credits would 2x2GB DDR3 be worth?


----------



## gillbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tr4656*
> 
> I'm thinking of posting some extra XM3s I have. How much credits would 2x2GB DDR3 be worth?


there's a list on the main page to show simple credits. I think 4gb ddr3 is worth like 4-4.5 credits


----------



## pioneerisloud

Just received the 775 combo with sound card from gillbot (NF4 board, P4, and some DDR2).


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tvm777*
> 
> Dlee, xyztynz already signed in 1 day ago, and he didnt answer any message, i want so baddly that Asus headphones, is there any way you can message him?
> His ignoring my messages :S


there is nothing i can do, I can't force him to send him anything, also I am not a mod

best thing to do is just to choice something else, I am taking his item off and his credits away


----------



## ShatteringBlue

I got the mouse


----------



## tvm777

Quote:


> racer86


Creative Soundblaster Live! PCI 5.1 sound card Model-SB0200

Does this card comes with all accessories? with front panel?

Quote:


> Onions


sound blaster audigy model SB0090 , its this model?
http://cdn.overclock.net/d/df/dfbed59d_vbattach158519.jpeg

Quote:


> BStanchina


Jawbone PRIME Bluetooth Headset ,comes with all accessories?

Btw, can you update the list? since i see many items has been already taken, like the sidewinder mouse

Also i want to add this :

logitech QuickCam Chat v-uap14

http://www.logitech.com/en-gb/480/3383?tabs=1,3,2,5&hub=1&debug=0&section=overview



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Good video quality and its in good condition


----------



## tvm777

i want to add this
Huawei E1756C, i came with my old internet plan, gives 3g internet capability and works also as microsd reader (reads16gb) Mint condition


----------



## dlee7283

tvm777.....

are people going to have to pay shipping from Peru if they want your items?


----------



## tvm777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlee7283*
> 
> tvm777.....
> are people going to have to pay shipping from Peru if they want your items?


Hmm, considering that are items from Canada, (nearest) to Germany - UK - (europe) and they are listed, if they are far away than US and ppl can claim and pay shipping i think maybe they will pay shipping from Peru, since its only soutAMERICA to USA
believe me, regular postal service isnt so expensive, and besides, we have ups,tnt and also Fedex


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tvm777*
> 
> Hmm, considering that are items from Canada, (nearest) to Germany - UK - (europe) and they are listed, if they are far away than US and ppl can claim and pay shipping i think maybe they will pay shipping from Peru, since its only soutAMERICA to USA
> believe me, regular postal service isnt so expensive, and besides, we have ups,tnt and also Fedex


All items so far have been sent between US and Canada since our postal services have an agreement and its cost effective.I literally can send a single processor to Canada for $3. So far,I don't think anyone has sent anything from Europe or South America to the US and vice versa on this thread. Even though u all have UPS,FedEx,etc. the sender still has to make a special trip to the post office and it costs more in the longrun. Its a pain for US senders to deal with internationals.

To be very honest I wish there was an easier way to send to South America and Europe, it just isnt cost effective by the time you pay shipping.

I really think this thread is for US/Canada posters.


----------



## tvm777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlee7283*
> 
> All items so far have been sent between US and Canada since our postal services have an agreement and its cost effective.I literally can send a single processor to Canada for $3. So far,I don't think anyone has sent anything from Europe or South America to the US and vice versa on this thread. Even though u all have UPS,FedEx,etc. the sender still has to make a special trip to the post office and it costs more in the longrun. Its a pain for US senders to deal with internationals.
> To be very honest I wish there was an easier way to send to South America and Europe, it just isnt cost effective by the time you pay shipping.
> I really think this thread is for US/Canada posters.


Well, why there is UK-Germany points assigned?
By the way, ive already send one cd-key without problems, i mean was only the cd-key ok, but i send it as promised.


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tvm777*
> 
> Well, why there is UK-Germany points assigned?
> By the way, ive already send one cd-key without problems, i mean was only the cd-key ok, but i send it as promised.


i think the European mailing system allows them to send stuff easier. They send stuff between themselves but not to North America.

If there was a huge Peruvian presence here it would be nice, but i think your the only one


----------



## Markeh

I'm taking down the HP M425 camera, as it is on eBay at the moment, I'm skint.

Plus after the above comments I was going to take it down anyway.


----------



## racer86

Personally I dont see a problem with tvm777 posting things to be shipped from peru he wont get points till they ship anyways and he is right depending on what you send its pretty cheap to mail to south america ive sent 2 seperate things to brazil and actually peru i think and it was under $20 for a processor and stock HSF to be shipped priority


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86*
> 
> Personally I dont see a problem with tvm777 posting things to be shipped from peru he wont get points till they ship anyways and he is right depending on what you send its pretty cheap to mail to south america ive sent 2 seperate things to brazil and actually peru i think and it was under $20 for a processor and stock HSF to be shipped priority


i have no problem with it either, just dont want to see people pay 20 shipping for stuff thats worth 30 bucks.

I would love to visit the UK and well as Peru but I dont want to pay alot extra in shipping just to get items from there. I would think the same would apply vice versa.

As long as the person will pay the shipping costs I dont see a problem. However you can't just print out a label, you physically have to go to the post office if it is international. It is more of a process.


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Markeh*
> 
> I'm taking down the HP M425 camera, as it is on eBay at the moment, I'm skint.
> 
> Plus after the above comments I was going to take it down anyway.


I didn't mean to insult if it came off as such.


----------



## gillbot

Got a question on credits....

Thread shows my 8GB micro SD card netting me 0.5 credits?
Quote:


> gillbot 8gb Micro SD Card Working 0.5


The evaluation spreadsheet says it should be worth 2 credits:
Quote:


> Other storage For every 4GB worth of removable media (SD, MicroSD, USB) 1


Why did I get 0.5 instead of 2?


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gillbot*
> 
> Got a question on credits....
> Thread shows my 8GB micro SD card netting me 0.5 credits?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> gillbot 8gb Micro SD Card Working 0.5
> 
> 
> 
> The evaluation spreadsheet says it should be worth 2 credits:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Other storage For every 4GB worth of removable media (SD, MicroSD, USB) 1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did I get 0.5 instead of 2?
Click to expand...

that must have been a mistake from XD when he was the main guy on the thread, I will fix


----------



## gillbot

The microSD card has been claimed and delivered, should be removed from the spreadsheet and put on the completed tab anyway. Just wanted to know why the credits were low.


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gillbot*
> 
> The microSD card has been claimed and delivered, should be removed from the spreadsheet and put on the completed tab anyway. Just wanted to know why the credits were low.


i usually move claimed to completed like once every month or two. It too hard to copy and paste between the two and you end up having to manually type in the information again.

That is unless racer86 knows a better way.


----------



## gillbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlee7283*
> 
> i usually move claimed to completed like once every month or two. It too hard to copy and paste between the two and you end up having to manually type in the information again.
> That is unless racer86 knows a better way.


Oh no problem, I just didn't want someone to try and claim it again.


----------



## da tick 07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlee7283*
> 
> i usually move claimed to completed like once every month or two. It too hard to copy and paste between the two and you end up having to manually type in the information again.
> That is unless racer86 knows a better way.


If you highlight the row which you want to move and hit ctrl+x to cut and then move to the new page and then highlight that row and hit ctrl+v for paste it should work fine. I tend to click on the number instead of manually highlighting each row. For example the left is 1, 2, 3, 4, 5... etc. If you click on an individual box it will paste everything into that one cell instead of into its respective slots


----------



## gillbot

Pm sent to shatteringblue about his DDR2


----------



## conzilla

I wold like to claim bird of preys Logitech Attack 3 USB Joystick


----------



## ne0h

Ok, so here's what I'm putting up, I'll post pictures later when I get a chance.

DDR2:
2 sticks of 1GB Kingston VR667
2 sticks of Samsung 512mb

DDR2 Laptop:
2 stick of 512MB (can't remember the brand, again, will post when I get home)

And I may put these up....

3 sticks of Crucial 512MB PC-133 Fully Buffered Registered ECC

I also have a Wireless dongle, a couple of linksys 10/100 4 port hubs that need power bricks, some fans, and a bunch of other stuff.

How many point for a Powermac G5?







Been thinking of selling the things, but maybe some one will know how many points it'd be worth.


----------



## BirdofPrey

My joystick will be going to conzilla.
Just waiting to mail it.


----------



## da tick 07

I'd like to claim:

BirdofPrey 2 mini-SAS cables, 2ft long, SFF-8087 connectors on both ends. 0.5 total
Arsin DVD-RW drive(white) 0.5
Arsin DVD-RW drive(white) 0.5
Arsin Firewire addon panel 0.25

Total of 1.75 (I have 6)


----------



## BirdofPrey

Should have conzilla's joystick and da tick's cables in the mail today.


----------



## dubz

Claiming ShatteringBlue's Netgear WNA3100 for 1 credit Nevermind it's already gone. If only someone would update the list.....


----------



## gillbot

I will claim shatteringblue's 1GB + 2GB DDR2 sticks for 3 credits.


----------



## BirdofPrey

I have some tracking numbers.

For Con: 9405 5036 9930 0329 6473 36
Fir tick: 9405 5036 9930 0329 6473 29


----------



## da tick 07

I would like to retract my claim for arsin's stuff. Haven't heard from him in a while and I picked up some ODDs so someone else can put them to good use


----------



## dlee7283

Sorry about the lack of updates as I have been busy with finals

Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk


----------



## conzilla

I have recieved the flight stick. thank you


----------



## da tick 07

Got my stuff from BirdsOfPrey


----------



## gillbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gillbot*
> 
> I will claim shatteringblue's 1GB + 2GB DDR2 sticks for 3 credits.


payment sent for sticks over 2 weeks ago, they still haven't arrived......

any time frame for updates?


----------



## gillbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gillbot*
> 
> payment sent for sticks over 2 weeks ago, they still haven't arrived......
> any time frame for updates?


Since he won't reply to my posts here or PM's, I would have to suggest removing shatteringblue from the swap meet.


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gillbot*
> 
> Since he won't reply to my posts here or PM's, I would have to suggest removing shatteringblue from the swap meet.


i plan on updating the swap meet in the next few days


----------



## gillbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlee7283*
> 
> i plan on updating the swap meet in the next few days


Maybe he will reply to you, but he hasn't replied to my last couple pm's. Sad since it was a whopping $2.


----------



## dlee7283

seems like overclock.net has like 1/3 of the members it use to have. Been hard to justify updating this thread lately.


----------



## dlee7283

double post


----------



## dubz

I've lost interest after making multiple claims on items that have already been claimed...............


----------



## ne0h

I want to put things in this thread, but being that it isn't being updated regularly I've not done so. If updating on a normal basis is an issue, could some one else take ownership of the thread?


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ne0h*
> 
> I want to put things in this thread, but being that it isn't being updated regularly I've not done so. If updating on a normal basis is an issue, could some one else take ownership of the thread?


the problem has been the holidays me and dlee are the only two editors and idk about him but ive been ******edly busy


----------



## gillbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gillbot*
> 
> Since he won't reply to my posts here or PM's, I would have to suggest removing shatteringblue from the swap meet.


shatteringblue sent me a refund.


----------



## conzilla

Is the swap meet dead?


----------



## dubz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conzilla*
> 
> Is the swap meet dead?


It looks that way to me


----------



## dlee7283

problem is that hardly anyone wants to put anything of real value on here. We are lucky to get someone who posts DDR2 or even DDR3 kits. I also guess I can't find the motivation to keep track of stuff for people and post stuff that is basically garbage to alot of people here. People wanna unload 256mb and Pentium 4's and want updated equipment then disappear once they get what they wanted knowing they wont have to worry about shipping some Pentium 4 because no one will want it.

Seems like people would rather do freebies right out than do this thread.


----------



## Flyingears

You would probably have more participation if you had a wanted list from the people with points. I have alot of older but not useless stuff, but im unsure if anyone will actually grab it and i dont want to flood since there is already a large unclaimed list.


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flyingears*
> 
> You would probably have more participation if you had a wanted list from the people with points. I have alot of older but not useless stuff, but im unsure if anyone will actually grab it and i dont want to flood since there is already a large unclaimed list.


well most people here have stuff that isnt useless, but nothing anybody wants to mess with much anymore.

seems like what most people want from this thread is

DDR2/DDR3- 2GB-4GB Kits
Video card that can do 1080p
6xxx series Core 2 Duo
A Phenom 1 Quad Core
AM2/AM3 motherboards or LGA775 ones that support Conroe

the problem is most people dont want to get rid of that kinda stuff for Pentium 4's and 256mb of DDR ram. They would like to sell it why it still has value and use it to upgrade a component of their current rig.

Swap Meet was a good idea, just everyone stop putting anything of any real value on here. It eventually became "who can snatch up the one good thing thats posted the quickest" and "I will just leave my unwanted stuff up here for points since no one will ever bother me to ship it."

I am not opposed to a full reboot as I know exactly what people want from this thread, I just dont want people saying "you took away my points" as I feel alot of the current stuff listed is worthless to the demographic here.


----------



## kevinf

also being able to give ppl points before they shipped the item, only because they had a high rep, I think that was a shot in the shoot personally.

I also have tons of Pent4/Athlon era parts that would be nice to find a good home, but I fall in your demographic, only thing I really need is some old DDR2 667/800 for a socket 775 build I want to sell.


----------



## dlee7283

I have decided to do a reboot, so all the items and points are back to 0.

From this point on Racer86 and myself will decide if items put on here are viable enough for the demographic around here to actually want.

Do not say "that Pentium 4 is useful to someone", it doesnt matter they are not going to be listed, along with other stuff that is way outdated.


----------



## axipher

I believe I have an E5400, T7400, and 2 or 4 GB of DDR2 Laptop RAM laying around, would that be worth anything to the swap meet?


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I believe I have an E5400, T7400, and 2 or 4 GB of DDR2 Laptop RAM laying around, would that be worth anything to the swap meet?


those are useful items are fairly modern so yes.

e5400 and the ram will be worth some quality points. the t7400 would be worth less as laptop cpu's are harder for people to want ot deal with.

Would u go ahead and like to list them?


----------



## axipher

I'll list them tonight, Google Docs is blocked at work


----------



## dubz

Guess I just gave my mouse away for nothing.......


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubz*
> 
> Guess I just gave my mouse away for nothing.......


i have basically given away stuff for free too after all this, but if we want to continue the swap meet so that we can get some good stuff coming in we are going to have to do this reboot.


----------



## tvm777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlee7283*
> 
> I have decided to do a reboot, so all the items and points are back to 0.
> From this point on Racer86 and myself will decide if items put on here are viable enough for the demographic around here to actually want.
> Do not say "that Pentium 4 is useful to someone", it doesnt matter they are not going to be listed, along with other stuff that is way outdated.


what about the items has been already shipped?
still have the points?


----------



## tvm777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlee7283*
> 
> i have basically given away stuff for free too after all this, but if we want to continue the swap meet so that we can get some good stuff coming in we are going to have to do this reboot.


well this isnt fair
for people like dlee7283 he gave his mouse for nothing

and what about me? as you say, as im from peru i wont be abble to get points now
since i only had 1 i hope you can consider it for at least get some bluetooth handsfree :S


----------



## kevinf

perhaps a conditional, let ppl keep points that have shipped items, but unshipped points all get reset?


----------



## axipher

Submitted:

- E5400
- P7370
- 2x 512 MB DDR2 Laptop


----------



## dlee7283

Basically I am going to let people put stuff on here and fill up the list until Feb 20th, by that time we will have a pretty good list and then the swap meet will be open again.I encourage people to post stuff they know people around here would want.

Sorry for people who have shipped things and have lost points, it was too complicated to keep up with who had conditional points and what not. From this point forward its going to be very straight forward with no confusion. All this is done for the greater good so we can have good stuff on here. Besides this is the "freebie forum", so the stuff u sent wasn't stuff u were looking to exactly sell anyway. No need to get worked up about stuff u barely wanted to begin with.

I have lost points in all this so this is just going to have to be accepted as part of the process


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Submitted:
> - E5400
> - P7370
> - 2x 512 MB DDR2 Laptop


listed


----------



## tvm777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlee7283*
> 
> Basically I am going to let people put stuff on here and fill up the list until Feb 20th, by that time we will have a pretty good list and then the swap meet will be open again.I encourage people to post stuff they know people around here would want.
> Sorry for people who have shipped things and have lost points, it was too complicated to keep up with who had conditional points and what not. From this point forward its going to be very straight forward with no confusion. All this is done for the greater good so we can have good stuff on here. Besides this is the "freebie forum", so the stuff u sent wasn't stuff u were looking to exactly sell anyway. No need to get worked up about stuff u barely wanted to begin with.
> I have lost points in all this so this is just going to have to be accepted as part of the process


Well what about me? i cant POST anything since you prohibited me to do it because i live in another Continent
So i think I can keep my point, ok?


----------



## racer86

Personally guys a full reboot isnt a horrible idea although i think points for shipped items should have stayed and to the people who are compalining about missing points or whatever i hate to break this to you but people like myself xd1771 dlee and several others who have been active on here for a while lost out on alot more than most of you guys most of us had 6-12 points that are gone. This thread is about sharing and helping people out with their systems should they not have alot of money. 99% of the parts on here are barely worth what it costs to ship them and the rest are not worth more than that

dlee im sending you a pm regarding left over points however a full overhaul was in order although i dont think deleting the list completely was the way to go lol


----------



## gillbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlee7283*
> 
> Basically I am going to let people put stuff on here and fill up the list until Feb 20th, by that time we will have a pretty good list and then the swap meet will be open again.I encourage people to post stuff they know people around here would want.
> Sorry for people who have shipped things and have lost points, *it was too complicated to keep up with who had conditional points and what not.* From this point forward its going to be very straight forward with no confusion. All this is done for the greater good so we can have good stuff on here. Besides this is the "freebie forum", so the stuff u sent wasn't stuff u were looking to exactly sell anyway. No need to get worked up about stuff u barely wanted to begin with.
> I have lost points in all this so this is just going to have to be accepted as part of the process


I said this from the beginning. I still say the points should only be awarded AFTER the item is sent to a claimer. That way, there are no worries about people grabbing only the good stuff and disappearing. If you want points to claim something, you'll have to offer up good stuff that will actually be claimed to get them.

After all this, and all the points I've lost I guess I'll just take the remainder I had from the list and toss them in a simple freebies thread to unload them. I'm not gonna mess with this anymore since it's still too complicated and not worth the hassles. The list wasn't maintained, many claims weren't acknowledged and the overall hassles were too much.


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gillbot*
> 
> I said this from the beginning. I still say the points should only be awarded AFTER the item is sent to a claimer. That way, there are no worries about people grabbing only the good stuff and disappearing. If you want points to claim something, you'll have to offer up good stuff that will actually be claimed to get them.
> After all this, and all the points I've lost I guess I'll just take the remainder I had from the list and toss them in a simple freebies thread to unload them. I'm not gonna mess with this anymore since it's still too complicated and not worth the hassles. The list wasn't maintained, many claims weren't acknowledged and the overall hassles were too much.


i wasn't the one running it in the beginning and the main problem is that people put up crap that shouldn't even been allowed to begin with. That will be fixed now.

racer is working on making sure the people who had the main points get compensated. Its a process and we are doing all this for free in our spare time mind you.


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gillbot*
> 
> I said this from the beginning. I still say the points should only be awarded AFTER the item is sent to a claimer. That way, there are no worries about people grabbing only the good stuff and disappearing. If you want points to claim something, you'll have to offer up good stuff that will actually be claimed to get them.
> After all this, and all the points I've lost I guess I'll just take the remainder I had from the list and toss them in a simple freebies thread to unload them. I'm not gonna mess with this anymore since it's still too complicated and not worth the hassles. The list wasn't maintained, many claims weren't acknowledged and the overall hassles were too much.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlee7283*
> 
> i wasn't the one running it in the beginning and the main problem is that people put up crap that shouldn't even been allowed to begin with. That will be fixed now.
> racer is working on making sure the people who had the main points get compensated. Its a process and we are doing all this for free in our spare time mind you.


not to mention the swapmeet rules were almost completely ignored recently


----------



## gillbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlee7283*
> 
> i wasn't the one running it in the beginning and the main problem is that people put up crap that shouldn't even been allowed to begin with. That will be fixed now.
> racer is working on making sure the people who had the main points get compensated. Its a process and we are doing all this for free in our spare time mind you.


I don't see a problem with some of the older stuff, because someone may still want to claim it. I still get requests for older CPUs and ram all the time. I just don't think credit should be given until they ship. That allows someone to claim it if they need it but people can't toss up junk just for credits.

Trust me, I know all about trying to coordinate things in your free time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86*
> 
> not to mention the swapmeet rules were almost completely ignored recently


I tried to keep all my transactions within the rules, but many had no idea what was going on and with the lack of feedback it just fell apart.


----------



## Moovin

Submitted:

-Halo 2
-The Chronicles of Riddick: Escape from Butcher Bay

Ships from zipcode 18328.


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gillbot*
> 
> I don't see a problem with some of the older stuff, because someone may still want to claim it. I still get requests for older CPUs and ram all the time. I just don't think credit should be given until they ship. That allows someone to claim it if they need it but people can't toss up junk just for credits.


It will probably end up being like that in some regards, but also id rather keep one Pentium 4 up instead of keeping up 8 because simple put.... most people here are way beyond that era of computing. Even people upgrading their friends rigs/family would at least be looking into a dual core.

There will be some legacy stuff on here, but it will be kept to a minimum, just in case by some weird chance someone needs it.


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moovin*
> 
> Submitted:
> -Halo 2
> -The Chronicles of Riddick: Escape from Butcher Bay


added

also i have been discussing with dlee about what items will be allowed and not ect ect

so far this is what we have agreed on

- socket 478/939 cpus (allowed but a limit will be place on the number of them allowed on the swapmeet at one time)
- Memory under 512mb (not allowed 512mb allowed but a limit will be placed on them)
- anything 775/am2 and 1gb of memory and up (no limits)

the only exception to these rules would be server items ie ECC memory and server boards/cpus and SOME full systems ie 478 P4 memory / board ect the full systems allowed will be up to me and dlee


----------



## axipher

Would two stock AM3 heat-pipe coolers and a stock LGA775 cooler be of value to the swap meet?


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Would two stock AM3 heat-pipe coolers and a stock LGA775 cooler be of value to the swap meet?


they would be viable as AM3 Heatpipe coolers fit from 939 all the way up to AM3+

The stock LGA775 is viable as well as there are Core 2 Quads on the LGA775 platform.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlee7283*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Would two stock AM3 heat-pipe coolers and a stock LGA775 cooler be of value to the swap meet?
> 
> 
> 
> they would be viable as AM3 Heatpipe coolers fit from 939 all the way up to AM3+
> 
> The stock LGA775 is viable as well as there are Core 2 Quads on the LGA775 platform.
Click to expand...

Okay, I'll verify tonight that I have all mounting hardware with them and then submit. If anything I believe the foam pad on the mounting bracket for the 775 cooler might need to be replaced.


----------



## axipher

Submitted:

- 2x AM3 heat-pipe cooler (1 with backplate)
- 1x AM3 Athlon block cooler (no backplate)
- 1x 775 circular block cooler (with backplate)
- 1x 1 GB DDR 400 Samsung RAM (Re-branded as GB Micro)
- 2x 512 MB 500 MHz Hynix RAM


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Submitted:
> - 2x AM3 heat-pipe cooler (1 with backplate)
> - 1x AM3 Athlon block cooler (no backplate)
> - 1x 775 circular block cooler (with backplate)
> - 1x 1 GB DDR 400 Samsung RAM (Re-branded as GB Micro)
> - 2x 512 MB 500 MHz Hynix RAM


I think everything should be cool except the ones with no backplate will prob be worth less.


----------



## gillbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlee7283*
> 
> i wasn't the one running it in the beginning and the main problem is that people put up crap that shouldn't even been allowed to begin with. That will be fixed now.
> racer is working on making sure the people who had the main points get compensated. Its a process and we are doing all this for free in our spare time mind you.


So has this died off?
Quote:


> The connection was interrupted
> The connection to spreadsheets.google.com was interrupted while the page was loading.


----------



## racer86

we are still running the swapmeet are you having issues with the spreadsheet??


----------



## gillbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86*
> 
> we are still running the swapmeet are you having issues with the spreadsheet??


I can't see it at all. Might be my work connection blocking it maybe.

Has anything been decided on those of us who had a lot of points and contributions before the wipeout?


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gillbot*
> 
> I can't see it at all. Might be my work connection blocking it maybe.
> Has anything been decided on those of us who had a lot of points and contributions before the wipeout?


i think that must be what it is i can see the spread sheet just fine

as far as points they are being handled via pm with me


----------



## Braaapp

Submitted:

Athlon 64 X2 3800+
4 Sata cables
Hard disk cooler


----------



## axipher

Did this just die again?


----------



## racer86

no not dead at all we were revamping it and changing a few things me and dlee are much less busy now so it should run a bit smoother

also guys when you submit stuff please include your zip code so people can figure out shipping


----------



## conzilla

I haven't checked this thread in a while but, i was one of those people who had to ship to get points. So now my points are just gone?


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conzilla*
> 
> I haven't checked this thread in a while but, i was one of those people who had to ship to get points. So now my points are just gone?


I am handling points lost in the transiton just shoot me a PM


----------



## gillbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86*
> 
> I am handling points lost in the transiton just shoot me a PM


Never got a reply to my PM about points.


----------



## dranas

Up for grabs is SIIG soundwave 7.1 sound card. I got this from a fellow OCNer. I used it for about a week when my motherboard bios decidded to die on me. Ive tested it in my new rig and it works fine.


----------



## conzilla

I would like to claim the sound card. I should have 2-3 credits per a pm i recieved. They are not updated yet though.


----------



## racer86

ill say this again guys you HAVE to wait untill the items are up on the spread sheet before claiming that was a huge issue and caused most of the problems before


----------



## conzilla

Then i will wait.


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dranas*
> 
> Up for grabs is SIIG soundwave 7.1 sound card. I got this from a fellow OCNer. I used it for about a week when my motherboard bios decidded to die on me. Ive tested it in my new rig and it works fine.


is this the USB version or the PCI version of the card?


----------



## gillbot

What about a PS2, power cord and hookup cable. No controller.


----------



## conzilla

I would like to put up a sound blaster audigy 2 zs sound card. Just a warning to anyone wanting to claim if you have windows 7 and more than 4 gig of ram the mic will not work. shipped from 62263


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gillbot*
> 
> What about a PS2, power cord and hookup cable. No controller.


it should be worth something

just fyi everyone ill have a full update with points and all after i eat dinner


----------



## dranas

the SIIG is pci, didnt know they had a usb one, but ive never looked either.


----------



## racer86

Spreadsheet Updated

*ALSO if you do not provide a FULL item description AND Zip code i will no longer add your items to the spreadsheet

Correct :
Athlon x2 3800+
iStarUSA iStorm 8 Series Hard Drive Cooler

Incorrect:
Dualcore Athlon
Hard Drive Cooler
*


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86*
> 
> Spreadsheet Updated
> *ALSO if you do not provide a FULL item description AND Zip code i will no longer add your items to the spreadsheet
> Correct :
> Athlon x2 3800+
> iStarUSA iStorm 8 Series Hard Drive Cooler
> Incorrect:
> Dualcore Athlon
> Hard Drive Cooler
> *


thanks for updating racer


----------



## conzilla

Can i claim the sound card now?


----------



## conzilla

I would also like to put up a coolmaster600 watt power supply. product number rp-600-pcar. shipped from 62263


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conzilla*
> 
> I would also like to put up a coolmaster600 watt power supply. product number rp-600-pcar. shipped from 62263


added and retracting my claim and yes once you see it on the spreadsheet you can claim it

this isnt a bad little psu but guys look at it as more of a 450-500w psu more load than that and youll run the risk of it failing


----------



## conzilla

I added the zipcode to my sound card i put. Will it be added.


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conzilla*
> 
> I added the zipcode to my sound card i put. Will it be added.


ya ill get it done in a few i completely missed it


----------



## Djmatrix32

I am putting up a AMD Phenom II x4 940 Black Edition Deneb 3.0GHz Socket AM2+ 125W


----------



## conzilla

I would like to retract my items for mthe swap meet. It is apparent that the intrest is not here. Iam very disappointed in the updating of this thread along with the fact that with the new rules few have decide to participate. It makes me believe that most of the other people were just here to suck up anything half decent that was put up and offer crap they knew they would never have to send.


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conzilla*
> 
> I would like to retract my items for mthe swap meet. It is apparent that the intrest is not here. Iam very disappointed in the updating of this thread along with the fact that with the new rules few have decide to participate. It makes me believe that most of the other people were just here to suck up anything half decent that was put up and offer crap they knew they would never have to send.


im sorry you feel that way however the swap meet comes and goes there are bursts of activity its not always constant. you are free to go if you want i think that with some of the free loaders gone that it will help things out here but to each their own


----------



## xzamples

if anybody has a hdd (pata) they want to put up, i'll gladly buy it from you because im in need, the one im using at the moment makes way too much noise


----------



## tvm777

I Claim the
SIIG soundwave 7.1 sound card


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tvm777*
> 
> I Claim the
> SIIG soundwave 7.1 sound card


Did you even read the rules?
Quote:


> At any time, any OCN member may offer up an item at The Swap Meet by using the link to a submission form above. The managing staff of the Swap Meet will then value the item and post an update to the thread as to who has posted what, and at what value. The sender will then receive a Swap Meet Credit (or a portion of a credit, or multiple credits - see below). Swap Meet Credits may then be spent to claim items offered by another OCN member.


What this means, is that you must put something up of equal or greater credits in order to be able to claim something.


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Did you even read the rules?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> At any time, any OCN member may offer up an item at The Swap Meet by using the link to a submission form above. The managing staff of the Swap Meet will then value the item and post an update to the thread as to who has posted what, and at what value. The sender will then receive a Swap Meet Credit (or a portion of a credit, or multiple credits - see below). Swap Meet Credits may then be spent to claim items offered by another OCN member.
> 
> 
> 
> What this means, is that you must put something up of equal or greater credits in order to be able to claim something.
Click to expand...

ya after the revamp dlee and i were still having issues with people I would like to keep the swapmeet alive but rules must be enforced and followed and we had quite the case of rule breakers there for a while


----------



## tvm777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Did you even read the rules?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> At any time, any OCN member may offer up an item at The Swap Meet by using the link to a submission form above. The managing staff of the Swap Meet will then value the item and post an update to the thread as to who has posted what, and at what value. The sender will then receive a Swap Meet Credit (or a portion of a credit, or multiple credits - see below). Swap Meet Credits may then be spent to claim items offered by another OCN member.
> 
> 
> 
> What this means, is that you must put something up of equal or greater credits in order to be able to claim something.
Click to expand...

did you know i already sent one item, and YOU TAKE ME my only credit?


----------



## tvm777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86*
> 
> ya after the revamp dlee and i were still having issues with people I would like to keep the swapmeet alive but rules must be enforced and followed and we had quite the case of rule breakers there for a while


rule breakers?
so i send one item for FREE
and im a RULE BREAKER now?
what kind of mind do you have son?


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tvm777*
> 
> rule breakers?
> so i send one item for FREE
> and im a RULE BREAKER now?
> what kind of mind do you have son?


Swap Meet is now over, visit me in America and I will give u some free computer parts.


----------



## gillbot

If this is dead now, it should be locked.


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tvm777*
> 
> rule breakers?
> so i send one item for FREE
> and im a RULE BREAKER now?
> what kind of mind do you have son?


i wasnt talking to you i was speaking in general as to why it shut down
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlee7283*
> 
> Swap Meet is now over, visit me in America and I will give u some free computer parts.


i would be happy to keep it alive but we would need more than 3 of us


----------



## gillbot

the way it is now is just too complicated. let the users hash out the details on their own and let it run it's course. all these credits, rules and etc. just adds up to a headache, especially for those of us who were very active and got screwed in the long run by everything being wiped out.


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gillbot*
> 
> the way it is now is just too complicated. let the users hash out the details on their own and let it run it's course. all these credits, rules and etc. just adds up to a headache, especially for those of us who were very active and got screwed in the long run by everything being wiped out.


There is a reason we had to put all of the rules into place and enforce them im open to suggestions


----------



## thrasherht

is this still going at all? because if so, I have a few good/decent items I would love to get rid of, and one item inparticular that I want on the list.

I want the dual core amd chip. I have a few sticks of ddr2 laptop ram, a 120gb hard drive, and a few single core amd chips.


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht*
> 
> is this still going at all? because if so, I have a few good/decent items I would love to get rid of, and one item inparticular that I want on the list.
> I want the dual core amd chip. I have a few sticks of ddr2 laptop ram, a 120gb hard drive, and a few single core amd chips.


ill add whatever anyone whats to the spread sheet ive got some stuff going up as soon as i get around to cleaning out my office


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86*
> 
> ill add whatever anyone whats to the spread sheet ive got some stuff going up as soon as i get around to cleaning out my office


well i really only want that dual core, so i don't want to waste my time doing this if I can't get it. I mean i feel like the stuff i have is still useful to some people. mostly the 1gb ddr2 laptop dim and the 120gb laptop hard drive.


----------



## racer86

ya im sure people could use those items if you want to pm whoever has the chip you want and make sure its still available before posting your items im ok with that but you wont be able to claim it untill i get your stuff posted


----------



## kevinf

:sad: I have a dual socket Athlon motherboard w/ 2*1.5ghz chips, a decent TV tuner (ATI AIW 9700), and an awesome sound card(audigy 2 ZS) ide love to trade / sell.... but this is dead and need 35 rep to sell


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> :sad: I have a dual socket Athlon motherboard w/ 2*1.5ghz chips, a decent TV tuner (ATI AIW 9700), and an awesome sound card(audigy 2 ZS) ide love to trade / sell.... but this is dead and need 35 rep to sell


were in the process or bringing it back


----------



## Braaapp

Submitted: Dirt Showdown PC


----------



## racer86

hey guys ill have an update tonight sorry about the delay the new baby is taking up alot of my time


----------



## mr one

can i join this one? i have pair coolers for cpu


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> can i join this one? i have pair coolers for cpu


anyone can join just read the rules on the first page


----------



## racer86

The Spreadsheet Has been updated

Also I will be updating the item value credit list later today or tomorrow to more closely reflect value


----------



## thrasherht

I want to claim that amd dual core from braapp


----------



## Bonkers

I have a BFG GTX 260 that I am wanting to trade for an HDD of similar value. Not entirely sure how this all works because of the way it fell apart and got put back together. So I am just posting this to let people know. Thanks in advance.


----------



## John`

Under the new rules am i allowed to participate? I wasnt "officially" able to before even though i did trade with members before the rep rule was added. What happened to the lost credits?


----------

